#ubuntu-es 2010-12-13
<pipo65> si eso para cambiarla
<pipo65> pero cuando cierro session y inicio de nuevo vuelve a la anterior
<pipo65> darknet:
<pipo65> ya lo encontre
<pipo65> dexconf
<darknet> ok  pues si te vale ya esta bien
<jesuselifelet> darknet, gracias voy a probarlo
<jesuselifelet> darknet, ;)
<julian11> buenas
<julian11> buenas
<julian11> xD
<julian11> quienes viven_?
<julian11> fosco_, estas por aca.
<julian11> Como puedo chear mi disco por linux_? para saber si esta presentando fallas... ?
<julian11> fsck_?
<cousteau> julian11, disco duro o el Live CD?
<nfqs> fsck pero el disco no puede estar montado
<nfqs> el livecd de ubuntu podria servir
<julian11> disco de portatil por usb
<cousteau> ah... pues desmóntalo (botón derecho > extraer de forma segura) y con fsck
<julian11> nfqs, una pregunta por que pudo haber se danado el grub del disco... arranco bien.. despues lo arranque en persitente.. y bien. y lo reinicie y saco un mensaje disque missing operating system.. o algo asi.
<nfqs> eeh, como lo arrancaste en persistente? lo seleccionaste con la bios?
<julian11> con bios? ah?
<julian11> no pues lo monte con unetbootin
<julian11> y hay una linea que dice asi...
<julian11> persistente
<julian11> xD
<julian11> tiene lecto escritura. supuestamente. xD por que despues me fije y aparte de que se dano el grub no grabo nada de los files que puse.
<julian11> xD
<TrueNhero> tengo get_flash_videos  como convierto eso en una sola palabra para el terminal?
<cousteau> get_flash_videos es una sola palabra... de todas formas, si tiene espacios o algo, usa comillas simples: 'get flash videos'
<TrueNhero> creo que lo que quiero es un atajo para terminal o alias? corregime
<mrfox> hola   necesito conectar el laptop a la tv por medio de video componente-- pero tengo problemas con la resolucion
<cousteau> ah, vale... creo que es   alias gfv='get_flash_videos'
<cousteau> (o usa "get_" y tabulador)
<TrueNhero> mrfox, que marca es la tarjeta de video¡?
<mrfox> donde veo eso tengo algo ke me dice Intel GMA3150 (Int. Graphic)   puede ser?
<mrfox> en realidad por medio de los cables  logro conectarlo en la tv  pero mi problema es con la resolucion   se ve todo movido y de color rojo  y al aumentar la resolucion a 1024x768 60 hz se deja de mover pero no se ve mucho
<julian11> juaaaa estupendoooo http://alturl.com/ns48 pa los que creen que linux es pa crackear. jojojo off-topic
<TARGETAVIDEO> quien me puede dar info sobre la targeta de video  VISION
<mama21mama> TARGETAVIDEO, $lspci
<mama21mama> en terminal.
<TARGETAVIDEO> mi laptop tiene es nvidia
<TARGETAVIDEO> sino que un laptop que pienso comprar tiene vision
<TARGETAVIDEO> es buena?
<nfqs> debieras ver que chipset tiene esa tarjeta
<nfqs> para nvidia hay drivers
<nfqs> para intel tb
<nfqs> ati tambien funciona
<nfqs> esa marca vision puede ser del fabricante
<nfqs> pero lo que importa es que chipset tiene
<nfqs> debiera salir por ahi esa informacion
<pipo65> buenas
<archbang> hola
<archbang> alguien sabe donde puedo bajar deian testing?
<archbang> debian testing
<m4v> archbang: pregunta en #debian-es
<archbang> ok gracias
<gr00vy> hola
<pipo65> archbang: para obtener mas respuestas sobre debian puedes entrar a trabes de un servidor debian
<pipo65> no es el mismo canal
<pipo65> es debian-es
<pipo65> pero no es el mismo
<archbang> pipo65 gracias ya entre
<pipo65> pero por el servidor de frenode
<pipo65> archbang:
<pipo65> puedes usar irc.debian.com
<archbang> si
<archbang> ok
<pipo65> te lleva a un canal de debian en español pero en otro server
<pipo65> en ese te dan mas ayuda
<pipo65> son mas macanudos q en el debian-es de freenode
<pipo65> no tengo nada contra los q estan en este server
<pipo65> pero me paso a mi
<archbang> pipo65 gracias, pero ya encontre mi repuesta
<pipo65> ok
<archbang> ahora a dormir
<archbang> chao a todos y graciaaass
<XuMuK> hola
<hkm> hao ppl
<hkm> pregunta, sobre xchat, como separo los canales favoritos para cuando abra el xchat se abran todos?
<fosco__> hkm: si son favoritos se abriran al iniciar xchat
<hkm> si pero por ejemplo dice: canales favoritos:
<fweiss> buenas
<fweiss> tengo una duda
<XuMuK> hola xD
<fweiss> tengo instalado linux mint basado en ubuntu
<hkm> en frente esta #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<hkm> la separacion entre los dos canales con que simbolo iria?
<xangua> !mint | fweiss
<kubot> fweiss: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<fweiss> fuck
<fweiss> hahahaha
<fweiss> gracias
<fosco__> hkm una coma ,
<fweiss> pero en todo caso
<fweiss> puede ser general igual
<fweiss> ...
<fweiss> tengo problemas con la red inalambrica
<hkm> fosco__, intentare de nuevo pero antes creo k no me funciono
<fweiss> lo que pasa es que despues de la instalacion, el primer inicio del sistema
<mama21mama> !derivados
<kubot> Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<fweiss> la red inalambrica me la detectó altiro (tengo un adaptador USB wireless)
<fweiss> reinicié el sistema, y no me detectó nunca más la red, cargue el driver de windows via ndiswrapper manualmente
<fweiss> y tampoco hubo caso
<hkm> fosco__, tengo #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu-ve, #ubuntu-es-offtopic, #backtrack-es y solo entra al 1
<fosco__> sin espacios
<fweiss> .
<hkm> ok
<hkm> fosco__, ahora si perfect, ty
<fosco__> ok
<julian11> buenas.
<julian11> alguien tiene un poquito de experiencia con el fsck_?
<sebikul> julian11, que necesitas saber?
<julian11> es que me esta sacando varios errores del tipo... Buffer I/O error on device
<julian11> y en el momento esta pegado en 50.28%... que hacer_?
<sebikul> lo ejecutaste desde un livecd?
<julian11> si
<julian11> sebikul, mala cosa?
<julian11> sebikul, pense que era lo mejor..... xD
<NipSarm> holas
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como puedo editar el menu del clic derecho, en gnome?
<julian11> NipSarm, holas.
<sebikul> en realidad lo es ;). puedes pegar el error completo? si es muy largo usa pastebin
<NipSarm> hola julian
<julian11> sebikul, tal ves puedas encontrar algo en google... http://www.linuxlots.com/~barreiro/spanish/gnome-es/users-guide/mainmenu.html
<julian11> y esa pagina quisas te ayude.
<xangua> NipSarm: busca 'configuración de acciones de nautilus' en el Centro
<xangua> nautilus-actions creo que se llama el paquete, no recuerdo
<julian11> Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 150733657
<julian11> Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 150733656
<julian11> algo como esto..
<sebikul> con que argumentos ejecutaste fsck?
<julian11> fsck -s... mmm juemadre ya no recuerdo bien...
<julian11> sera que lo detengo _?
<julian11> ya lleva mucho rato quiero en 50.28 % como 30 minutos y no avanza.
<sebikul> nono, deja que termine.
<julian11> sebikul, hay forma de ver el historia del terminal 1_?
<julian11> del terminal que usamos con F1.. asi sabria con que fue que lo lance...
<sebikul> si, abre una terminal nueva y presiona la flecha de arriba
<julian11> creo que fue.. con... fsck -s -v... o fue con fsck -a -v..... mmm algo asi.
<julian11> sebikul, http://pastebin.com/xKnVs3aW
<julian11> mira este pedacito lo saque con dmesg..
<julian11> y el historico esta largoooooooooooo eso es solo un pedazo de todo lo que ha mostradooo
<julian11> xD
<julian11> sera que le hecho los santos oleos a mi disco?
<NipSarm> xangua, ya estoy en configuracion ..
<NipSarm> donde debo editar?
<sebikul> julian11, el error al que hace referencia el mensaje es sobre sectores del disco dañados
<sebikul> lo mas probable es que el hdd este defectuoso
<julian11> sebikul, el comando con que corri el fsck.. fue este.
<julian11> fsck -c -v /dev/sdb1
<julian11> lo le di stop al proceso estaba tostado en 50% y no avanzaba.
<julian11> xD
<julian11> que se puede hacer?
<julian11> sebikul, que me recomiendas?
<sebikul> julian11, practicamente nada. lo mejor seria formatearlo para que los sectores dañados sean reasignados. has una copia de seguridad de todos los datos importantes en caso de que falle totalmente
<mariano> alguien q pueda ayudarme por favor
<sebikul> !ask, mariano
<kubot> mariano: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mujica> !pregunta mariano
<kubot> Dije !pregunta hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<julian11> !ask julian11
<julian11> bueno me retiro.
<julian11> feliz noche.
<julian11> que descancen.
<julian11> UNA PREGUNTA.
<julian11> CUANdo instalo un live en un disco... ocmo se que el modo persistente esta funcionando?
<julian11> solo reiniciando se sabra? como seria esto?
<julian11> existe alguna otra forma?
<AdaMMo> hola?
<julian11> xD
<alienware> hola tengo un problema saben si el macchager tiene problemas con el nuevo ubuntu 10.10
<punkmexic> que debo instalar para que ubuntu instale los .deb al darles click?
<arp-> boton derecho
<arp-> sobre el .deb
<arp-> Instalar
<arp-> yo te aconsejo que antes de bajar un .deb
<arp-> busques el programa en el repositorio
<Killman> alguien sabe cómo limitar el ancho de banda por ip dentro de una lan?
<punkmexic> killman http://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=9&sqi=2&ved=0CGIQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scribd.com%2Fdoc%2F24826768%2FSquid-Linux&ei=6ssFTYHlI5SksQPu34XHDQ&usg=AFQjCNHRqIOC5mzHRt5lg8IekBQXUzjgAA&sig2=aU-vT2to96N7tnEo-jN5rg
<Killman> a ver
<punkmexic> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=es&u=http://www.google.com.mx/url%3Fsa%3Dt%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26sqi%3D2%26ved%3D0CBkQFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.faqs.org%252Fdocs%252FLinux-HOWTO%252FBandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html%26ei%3DJ8wFTcTZJYvSsAPqz-GIDQ%26usg%3DAFQjCNFC7V1bN74jMOoAkhj5LmSs-ODDgA%26sig2%3DE4QGMIy9VhfDKaxnVEOLCg
<Killman> al squid se lo pueden saltar por eso no quiero usarlo para limitar el ancho de banda
<Killman> quiero algo como wondershaper
<lokvendra_> hola
<lokvendra_> d
<lokvendra_> d
<lokvendra_> d
<lokvendra_> d
<lokvendra_> d
<lokvendra_> d
<lokvendra_> d
 * xoan buenas
<windem> buenos dias
<windem> me podéis recomendar algún programa para convertir vídeos ?
<zurdito> hola
<zurdito> alguien usa wordpress ?
<fosco_> buenas
<julian11> buenas fosco
<julian11> hola alguien vive_¡?
<julian11> fosco_, hola
<fosco_> hola
<julian11> oye.
<julian11> una ayuda
<julian11> mira que tengo un disco y cuando lo escaneo con fsck.. nunca termina el scan. que opinio te merece?
<julian11> lo boto? que hago? o que estoy haciendo mal.
<julian11> xD
<Angolares> hola
<fosco_> si tiene sectores defectuosos tiralo
<julian11> Angolares, hola
<julian11> xD
<Angolares> alguien sabe de un chat de android?
<julian11> eso parece.
<julian11> mm
<julian11> como puedo revizar otro que tengo con filesytem de windows?
<julian11> osea cual seria el comando adecuado?
<julian11> ya regreso
<Angolares> tengo un problemilla, he instalado una custom rom pero sigue bloqueando la tarjeta sim y me acabo de enterar de que es por un nuevo bloqueo que utilizan las operadoras llamado netlock, necesito saber como quitarlo y si entro en #android me dice que tengo que estar registrado y tampoco se donde hay que acerlo
<Angolares> #android-dev
<Angolares> :-p
<Angolares> ya me contesto yo solo
<Angolares> me he metido en ese chat pero no me deja enviar mensajes ¿?¿
 * yarol Buenos Dias a Todos - Good Morning :)
<Joan`> Alguien consiguio que le funcione Ubuntu One en KDE?'
<Xago> amigos...algo está pasando con mi ubuntu, desde la última carga de actualización
<Xago> el panel superior no está mostrándome los íconos de las aplicaciones básicas que están corriendo. Como tampoco el ícono que me permite apagar/reiniciar el laptop
<Xago> firefox, me dió algunos errores de script y pensé que era relacionado sólo a este. Me apareció otro mensaje preguntando si quería borrar esos archivos dañados de estos scripts
<Xago> por lo cual, ahora no tengo todo el panel como corresponde
<darknet> sigues teniendo el panel?
<Xago> sip, al menos me aparece Aplicaciones, Lugares y Sistema
<darknet> pon el puntero del raton sobre el panel y dale al boton derecho, elige añadir al panel y elijes los elementos que quieras añadirle
<Xago> Excelente darknet...gracias
<Xago> estoy levantando todos los applets nuevamente :D
<kalo__> hola a todo frios dias, perdon buenos dias
<kalo__> alguien m puede decir de donde descargo la version 9.1 de ubutu
<razieliyo> porke no te bajas la 10.10?
<razieliyo> de todas formas: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<kalo__> ok grcias. razieliyo
<razieliyo> kalo__, para la proxima, googlea un poco, solo he necesitado poner ubuntu 9.1 download
<razieliyo> se que la pereza a veces vence
<razieliyo> pero bueno
<kalo__> de hecho ya lo habia encontrado jajaja solo que nada mas veo imagenes para dvd y yo necesito para cd
<kalo__> y ya lo encontre gracias nuevamente razieliyo
<kalo__> entre los presentes hay algun tecnico en repracion de laptops????
<darknet> kalo__-->  parece que no, que problema tienes con el portatil?
<kalo__> pues se reinicia o simplemente se apaga despues de uno o dos minutos
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo puedo entrar por ftp con una sola línea de código sabiendo el domain, el user y el password?
<recorcholisss> ES decir, tipo ftp -u user -p password -d domain ..
<arp-> man ftp
<julian__> hola, chicos, hay alguien
<julian__> alguien sabe que es vboxnet0
<george2002> no es algo sobre virtualbox?
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> como diagnostico fallas en una lecto grabadora CD/DVD-RW sony?
<file_not_found> la bandeja se cierra sola, etc, etc
<tjc_> hola no puedo ver los detalles del torrent q descargo con el transmision
<tjc_> algo hice y me sale solo el nombre del torrent a la izquierda y a la derecha la velocidad de bajada y subida
<lokvendra_> hola
<fede> hola; tengo el siguiente error cuando intento actualizar mis paquetes: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cybolic/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<fede> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cybolic/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<fede> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<fede> como lo puedo arreglar?
<lokvendra_> como puedo configuro la red inalambrica?
<dobladov> lokvendra, la red inalambrica la puedes configurar con el network-manager que muestra un icono en la parte de arriba.
<tjc_> hola no puedo ver los detalles del torrent q descargo con el transmision algo hice y me sale solo el nombre del torrent a la izquierda y a la derecha la velocidad de bajada y subida
 * Lancro saluda
<dannyLopez> por que se esta quedando pegado mi ububtu?
<aguitel> ?
<dannyLopez> esta re lento
<aguitel> algo le habras hecho
<dannyLopez> nada
 * mama21mama 0/
<file_not_found1> hola
<dannyLopez> aguitel: tan lento q me toco resetear
<file_not_found1> se quizo apagar mi pc?
<file_not_found1> se quizo apagar mi pc y la reinicie justo
<file_not_found1> no se cual será el problema
<ElPasmo> Hola gente, estoy intentando utilizar testdrive en mi máquina (de 64 bits) y cuando le digo que quiero probar la distro "Ubuntu Desktop (natty-amd64)" me da el  error: "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, buy only detected an  i686 CPU."
<zyen> Buenas, tengo una pequeña duda!
<zyen> Tengo 64 bits, pero viendo que en la descarga de ubuntu me recomienda la version de 32...
<zyen> ¿Que hago? Porque recomienda la de 32 y no la de 64?
<MaL0> ignora eso.
<Lancro> si tienes arquitectura de 64 baja la de 64
<Lancro> la de 32 la recomienda porque funciona tengas lo que tengas
<MaL0> la otra funciona tambien
<Lancro> pero vamos yo uso la 64 y va de lujo
<Lancro> bueno me voy, os dejo
<zyen> Es que recuerdo
<zyen> que en versiones antiguas alla por la 4 y la 5
<zyen> la de 64 daba problemas
<zyen> con cosas como flash
<zyen> y java
<MaL0> por que no habia tanto "soporte"
<zyen> estan solucionadas supongo
<zyen> no?
<zyen> "soporte" je je je
<zyen> a por la de 64 entonces (:
<cousteau> zyen, te recomiendan la de 32 si no sabes qué tienes, porque la 32 vale en ambos tipos de procesadores
<zyen> [cousteau]
<zyen> se que tengo 64 bits, por conocimientos no te preocupes
<cousteau> eso sí, no hay flash 10.1 para 64b, pero está el flash 10.2, que es beta pero funciona bastante bien
<zyen> bueno ya lo ire mirando a la par lo tenga instalado
<cousteau> y con "bastante bien" me refiero a "todo lo bien que Flash puede funcionar", que tampoco es que sea precisamente como para tirar cohetes
<zyen> gracias por vuestra opinión
<zyen> psh que me cuenten a mi la de puyitas que me han colado a partir de appletts de java y flash
<kirkhelek> hola muy buenas
<kirkhelek> hay algun gurú en Bash por aqui que me pueda hechar un cable?
<cousteau> en #bash habrá más, si sabes inglés... pero pregunta a ver
<kirkhelek> Gracias, mirare a ver. De todas formas lanzo aqui también la pregunta: estoy intentando reemplazar unos caracteres de una cadena por otros, tal que así: cadena="/opt/pt" echo ${cadena//opt/usr}
<kirkhelek> y la cosa es que no funciona, me salta el erro de "bad substitution"
<cousteau> claro, no puedes usar la barra... a lo mejor poniéndole \ delante
<kirkhelek> el caso es que en muchas páginas que he visitado lo ponen así, incluso en el manual de Bash
<cousteau> quieres cambiar "opt" por "usr"?
<kirkhelek> no, quiero cambiar /opt/pt por \/opt\/pt para que el comando sed me funcione xDD
<kirkhelek> quiero modificar una variable que hay en otro scrip para que tenga el valor /opt/pt
<cousteau> si quieres que el comando sed funcione, no uses barras
<cousteau> sed 's|foo|bar|'
<cousteau> sed 's:foo:bar:g'
<kirkhelek> O.O
<cousteau> etcétera
<kirkhelek> eso funcionaria?
<kirkhelek> voy a probar XD
<cousteau> sip, no hace falta que sean / expresamente
<cousteau> incluso creo que   sed 's{foo}{bar}'
<cousteau> ehm... no, eso es sólo en perl
<cousteau> sed 'sXfooXbarX'
<kirkhelek> mmm con tuberias me da error
<kirkhelek> la funcion sed dig
<cousteau> pones comillas a los lados de la expresión?
<kirkhelek> sh -c "sed s|III|$QIDIR| $SDIR/tpl.packettracer > $IDIR/packettracer"
<cousteau> pues eso, tienes que poner comillas a los lados de s|III|$QIDIR| porque si no te lo reconoce como varios comandos separados por tuberías
<leviatan> Hola alguien sabe por que recibo en ubuntu 10.10 siempre la misma actualizacion? Jupiter Notification Icon tamaño 65 kb, Cambios para las versiones:
<leviatan> 0.0.46-1~webupd8~maverick
<leviatan> 0.0.46-1~webupd8~maverick1
<leviatan> Este cambio no proviene de una fuente que admita registros de cambios.
<cousteau> y por qué pones el sh .c en vez de poner directamente el comando?
<cousteau> *sh -c
<kirkhelek> pues veras, es que el script no lo he hecho yo, es el script de instalación del Packet Tracer, que por varias razones no se ejecutaba correctamente así que lo que voy haciendo es modificandolo
<cousteau> ah, vale... bueno, como sea, tendrías que poner algo tipo   sh -c "sed 's|III|$QIDIR|' $SDIR/tpl.packettracer > $IDIR/packettracer"
<kirkhelek> :) sep, tienes razon
<kirkhelek> funciona ya perfecto
<cousteau> bien :)
<kirkhelek> juer XDDD la de tiempo que llevaba exprimiendome los sesos con la cosa esta XDDD
<kirkhelek> muchas gracias de verdad
<cousteau> d nada :)
<leviatan> que quiere secir en actualizaciones : Este cambio no proviene de una fuente que admita registros de cambios
<leviatan> decir
<cousteau> leviatan, supongo que querrá decir que no hay información disponible de qué hace la actualización
<leviatan> cousteau, pero siempre recibo a diario la misma actualizacion aunque la instale
<cousteau> leviatan, añadiste algún repositorio extra?
<cousteau> (alguno que dijese algo de "Nightly builds" o algo parecido)
<leviatan> cousteau, si esta: 0.0.46-1~webupd8~maverick
<leviatan> <leviatan> 0.0.46-1~webupd8~maverick para jupiter
<cousteau> eso parece una versión del paquete, no el nombre del repositorio
<cousteau> algo que diga algo de ppa...
<leviatan> voy a ver
<cousteau> bueno, el caso es que si eran "nightly builds", se generan automáticamente actualizaciones cada noche con el código nuevo que va saliendo
<leviatan> cousteau no puedo ncopiar con ctr + r el nombre del repositorio
<p47> alguna perona me puede ayudar con el floppy, necesito usarlo pero no se puede montar actualice a 10.10 y ahora no lo puedo usar ! http://imagebin.org/127727
<p47> alguna sugerencia ? http://imagebin.org/127727
<cousteau> p47, prueba con   udisks --mount /dev/fd0   (lo he encontrado googleando)
<p47> cousteau, y despues ?
<cousteau> mira a ver si ya te deja abrirlo
<p47> mmmm no
<leviatan> cousteau ya esta usando otro medio para copiarlo he podido, http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/jupiter/ubuntu
<cousteau> leviatan, pues no parece ser un nightly build
<cousteau> a lo mejor lo que pasa es que no te lo deja instalar porque la fuente no es confiable
<cousteau> !key
<cousteau> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<leviatan> cousteau falta el maveric main
<cousteau> cómo añadiste el repositorio?
<leviatan> cousteau, de este modo , http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<cousteau> pues me parece que con eso se debería haber añadido la clave
<cousteau> de todas formas, prueba con   sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com EEA14886
<leviatan> cousteau ok pruebo
<leviatan> cousteau la clave que me has dado es del reproductor vlc ? clave EEA14886: «Launchpad VLC» sin cambios
<cousteau> ehm... no
<cousteau> es de aquí https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/unstable
<cousteau> a lo mejor me he colado
<leviatan> cousteau, pone esto, gpg: solicitando clave EEA14886 de hkp servidor keyserver.ubuntu.com
<leviatan> gpg: clave EEA14886: «Launchpad VLC» sin cambios
<leviatan> gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 1
<cousteau> no, parece que está bien
<cousteau> mira aquí: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/jupiter en "Technical details"
<cousteau> lo que pasará será que ya estaba añadida
<cousteau> es que el equipo webupd8 también tiene una cosa de VLC, con la misma clave, por eso pondrá VLC... de todas formas, si te dice eso es que ya estaba añadido
<cousteau> bueno, ni idea de qué le pasa... pero ejecuta   sudo apt-get upgrade
<leviatan> cousteau me repite este fallo pero se instala, Restarting ACPI
<leviatan> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<leviatan> cousteau tengo un paquete antguo de gdesklets bloqueado a proposito porque en la version actual de ubuntu 10.10, gdesklets no funciona y no se si el problema de la actualizacion de jupiter viene por ese motivo
<cousteau> ni idea...
<leviatan> cousteau, voy a reiniciar para comprobar que al realizar la operacion para jupiter no he alterado la paqueteria antigua de gdesklets y que la miniaplicacion de escritorio sigue funcionando
<hashashin> nas
<dannyLopez> pata q sirve el gnome do?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, para lanzar aplicaciones, es tipo quicksilver de mac
<leviatan> cousteau, con la actualizacion de jupiter , el gdesklets bloqueado que tenia se habia actualizado al gdesklets que no funciona en ubuntu 10.10, y he tenido que restablecerlo, si no uso cairo-clock es porque en ubuntu 10.10 cairo-clock funciona pero sobrecarga los procesadores en mi maquina
<dannyLopez> pero a mi solo me sale una lupita y no hace nasa
<dannyLopez> nada*
<cousteau> en plan, lo abres, escribes "apa" y te aparece "Apariencia", y debajo "Apagar" y cosas que se parezcan a "apa"
<dannyLopez> ya
<cousteau> pulsa meta+espacio
<dannyLopez> tipic faill novato
<cousteau> (aunque yo prefiero el kupfer)
<dannyLopez> como agrego un lanzador del gnomedo ala docbarx?
<xangua> mmm a mi me gustaba más cuando gnome do tenía el tema docky, todo en uno
<one1> hola
<one1> Sabeis de agun programa para insertar videos multimedia en pdf's o para eso tendria que pagar la licencia a adobe?
<xangua> aah...no creo que eso sea posible
<Pops> hola...hay un canal donde puedo chatear con uruguayos? (no es un problema si no esta en Freenode)
<dannyLopez> xangua: tu q como q sabes bastante de compiz no puedo dar con el plugin q hace q el escritorio gire cuando lleveo una ventana cogida
<xangua> arrastrar una ventana a otro escritorio te refieres dannyLopez ¿
<dannyLopez> si
<xangua> mmm curiosamente yo recuerdo que podía hacer eso la primera vez que usé ubuntu, pero no le encuentro como ahora :S la única es con la combinación de teclas Control+Alt+Super+flechita mientras está seleccionada la ventana que deseas
<dannyLopez> muchas teclas xD
<leviatan> entre los indicadores de temperatura todos los tengo con la barra de medicion en color naranja señal de que se mantienen a una temperatura correcta , pero el unico indicador grafico con la barra de medicion en colo rojo es la temperatura de los procesadores que entre unos 48 y 50 grados y no se si esta es una temperatura normal para un procesador intel centrino duo de 2ghz ?
<leviatan> que esta entre
<cousteau> dannyLopez, no me acuerdo dónde estaba, creo que en Cubo de escritorio, en las opciones Comportamiento o algo así
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> porque se puede apagar una pc sola?
<leviatan> por un sobrecalentamiento de los procesadores se puede apagar
<cousteau> "Comportamiento al mover el ratón a los lados del escritorio"
<leviatan> file-not-found
<recorcholisss> Hola. Yo creo una presentación con OpenOffice con una plantilla determinada y unas imágenes, ok. Pero probar la presentación en otra máquina no me reconoce algunas imágenes ni la plantilla... ¿Dónde están las plantillas del OpenOffice? ~/.office/plantillas o algo?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<recorcholisss> Hello
<Tarrasquero> ostras un gringo?
<Tarrasquero> aunque esté en rojo 50º no es para alarmarse
<fzeta> nas noches, sala;)
<dannyLopez> pregunta: si tengo una iso dentro de una usb el sistema lo bootea de todas formas?
<cousteau> no
<cousteau> tienes que grabar la iso al pendrive con unetbootin o el creador de discos de arranque
<dannyLopez> cousteau: es la iso del backtrack de todas formas se puede hacer?
<TrueNhero> buenas, desde el terminal puedo convertir una pelicula a h264/avc para psp?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, creo que sí
<cousteau> TrueNhero, puede que con ffmpeg
<dannyLopez> ok... averiguando
<cousteau> o mencoder
<dannyLopez> cousteau: me acabe de acordar q el katana lo tengo descomprimido en una usb y me corre
<cousteau> bueno, descomprimida a lo mejor
<dannyLopez> osea q si saco todas las cosas del iso puedo llegar a correr el iso del bt?
<dannyLopez> este comando me tira la red?
<dannyLopez> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Holygungner> Hola a todos desde Venezuela, un feliz usuario d eubu 10.10
<Holygungner> Una pregunta, ¿habrá una aplicación que catalogue mi coleccion de MP3, de manera que sepa que MP3 tengo y además pueda desde allí abrirlo con rhythmbox?
<Holygungner> me han captado la idea?
<cousteau> rhythmbox
<cousteau> o cualquier otro... yo por ejemplo uso Exaile
<Holygungner> ahh ok yo uso rhythmbox
<Holygungner> pero yo qyeria una base de datos, para asi poder imprimirlo
<cousteau> aah, vale
<Holygungner> o se puede imprimir desde rhythmbox?
<dzup2> Holygungner: y si haces un m3u   archivo?
<cousteau> no sé, sería cuestión de mirar
<Holygungner> ahora en este monento estoy reproduciendo mis MP3 con Music On Console
<Holygungner> dzup2 tengo un montón de carpetas con Mp3
<dzup2> mira quizas te pueda servir,ya solo adaptalo find ~/music/ -iname "*.mp3" -print >> ~/Desktop/playlist.m3u
<cousteau> beno, sé que por ejemplo Exaile guarda las canciones en una base de datos SQLite3, así que bastaría con abrirla con el programa adecuado
<dzup2> mira quizas te pueda servir,ya solo adaptalo find ~/music/ -iname "*.mp3" -print >> ~/Escritorio/playlist.m3u
<cousteau> sí... la idea de dzup2 es buena, igual te vale
<Holygungner> ohhhh esa sería una buena idea!
<cousteau> find ~/Música -iname '*.mp3' >coleccion_de_mp3.txt
<Holygungner> vamos a ver que dice esto:  http://www.gcstar.org/
<dzup2> cousteau: que termine con m3u
<cousteau> dzup2, si lo quiere imprimir le da igual, incluso mejor que sea txt pasra que se reconozca
<dzup2> cousteau: ah bien, es correcto
<Holygungner> exacto, em txt  es mejor
<cousteau> (es lo mismo, sería un archivo de texto sin más)
<Holygungner> amigos me pueden explicra más o menos como consiste esto, soy nervioso
<Holygungner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543233/
<Holygungner> amigos me pueden explicar más o menos como consiste esto, soy nervioso : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543233/
<xoan> Holygungner: son ordenes para la terminal
<xoan> apt-get instala desde los repositorios
<xoan> wget descarga ficheros
<Holygungner> si yo se que son ordenes, pero no entiendo mucho, no se de repente me puse nervioso
<fzeta> xD
<xoan> tar descomprime; rm borra; cd cambia de directorio; y ./install ejecuta un fichero dentro de ese directorio
<Holygungner> ahhh pero en el gestor de aplicaciones de mi ubu aparece!
<Holygungner> eso me reconforta
<Holygungner> es que temo un poco a la consola
<xoan> apt-get es lo mismo que usar el gestor de paquete, pero desde la terminal en lugar desde el entorno gráfico
<Holygungner> ahhh ok
<Holygungner> en ecentro de software de mi ubu lo encontré
<Holygungner> pero es una version 1.51 segun la web del fabricante está la version 1.6, pero eso no me preocupa mucho, lo que quiero es catalogar mis CD MP3
<Holygungner> ahora en este monento estoy reproduciendo mis MP3 con Music On Console
<xoan> Holygungner: un programilla muy chulo :)
<Holygungner> cual programilla?
<xoan> moc
<NooBuntu> ¿Que significa esto?
<NooBuntu> osmodivs@Djiin:~/Escritorio$ ./devdriver_3.2_linux_64_260.19.21.run.partbash: ./devdriver_3.2_linux_64_260.19.21.run.part: /bin/sh: intérprete erróneo: Archivo de texto en uso
<dzup2> Holygungner: hmm mira yo se me ocurriria hacer un for loop entrelazado con mp3info <archivo> | grep Genre   y asi crear 1 archivo por cada genre encontrado
<Holygungner> si si desde que lo vi en una exposición de informatica, le pregunté al expositor como se llamaba y se instaaba y ahora lo uso siempre
<NooBuntu> Quiero instalar el cuda toolkit, pero no me deja
<Holygungner> dzup2 ¿cómo es eso?
<dzup2> mira: sudo apt-get install mp3info
<erUSUL> NooBuntu: haz « sudo bash devdriver_3.2_linux_64_260.19.21.run.partbash »
<Holygungner> espera un tatnto
<NooBuntu> erUSUL: Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1880330154 2565373075
<file_not_found1> disculpen que no conteste pero todos los dias se quiere apagar una o dos veces
<Holygungner> ok deje probar primero con el GCStar
<file_not_found1> la pc
<erUSUL> NooBuntu: el archivo está corrupto o no lo bajaste del todo
<NooBuntu> erUSUL: ¿como puede ser eso siendo que baje el paquete en el sitio oficial de Nvidia?
<dzup2> Holygungner: si vez mp3info archivo.mp3 te da la info del mp3, entonces podrias hacer un for loop, y creas un archivo osea "si existe" ese gendre adiciona el archivo, si no existe  crea otro archivo por ejemplo Jazz.txt y adiciona los de jazz ahi, etc
<erUSUL> vuelvelo a bajar
<Holygungner> ok dzup2
<Holygungner> eso seria un bash?
<xoan> NooBuntu: la extensión esa de bashpart no mola nada...
<dzup2> Holygungner: bash o perl o como te acomodes
<xoan> debería ser *.run a secas
<Holygungner> ujum
<NooBuntu> Me dice esto del otro archivo: Verifying archive integrity...Error in checksums: 3674852517 is different from 205333725
<dzup2> Holygungner: si me giras 10 gueros a mi paypal te lo hago :)
<xoan> NooBuntu: está mal descargado
<xoan> descárgalo de nuevo como te dijo erUSUL
<Holygungner> al parecer esta buscando
<NooBuntu> ¿Se puede bajar desde Synaptic? Lo averiguaria yo mismo, pero estoy bajando algo desde Ubuntu Software Center
<NooBuntu> erUSUL no me a dicho como bajarlo de la forma correcta
<NooBuntu> ...si es que hay una
<xoan> NooBuntu: te ha dicho que lo descargues de nuevo
<xoan> desde el mismo sitio
<xoan> y espera a que termine la descarga del todo
<xoan> usa el navegador web
<file_not_found1> ademas de la temperatura que otra causa puede tener que se apague sola la pc?
<file_not_found1> :'(
<NooBuntu> Ok, una pregunta mas, en el sitio esta la version para 10.04, pero yo uso 10.10, ¿funcionara igual?
<erUSUL> NooBuntu: el archivo no está completo. el mismo nombre de archivo lo dice .partbash esto lo añadio el programa de descarga porque no está terminado
<xoan> supongo
<dzup2> Holygungner: for file in $( find ~ -iname "*.mp3" | sort );do collection=$(mp3info $file|grep Genre);echo $collection;done       bueno asi va la idea, ahopra nomas sacas lo que sigue de Genre:  y creas un archivo con ese nombre si no existe osea >, y le adicionas los encontrados, si existe nomas los adicionas con >>, y asi hasta que termine
<Holygungner> ok dzup2
<dzup2> Holygungner: asi tendras cada mp3 en el Gendre: , osea crearia muchos playlist files cada uno con un Genre determinado
<erUSUL> for file in (find ...) falla si hay algun archivo con espacio en el nombre
<dzup2> erUSUL: ahh, si, bueno esa seria la idea, srry :(
<file_not_found1> ¿ademas de la temperatura que otra causa puede tener que se apague sola la pc?
<dzup2> erUSUL: ami me dio resultados aqui con /home/alex/.wine/drive_c/Archivos de programa/Adobe/Flex Builder 3/sdks/3.0.0/samples/explorer/effects/assets/jazz.mp3   <--archivos con espacios
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: la fuente
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: la mas probable
<dzup2> erUSUL: si notas el Flex Builder arriba
<file_not_found1> como lo puedo saber juan-arg
<file_not_found1> ?
<juan-arg> necesito.. alguein que quiera ayudarme con unas pruebas en justin.. el que quiera ---> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dzup2> erUSUL: aunque no tengo archivo "titulo espacio .mp3" disponibles
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: .. con un tester
<Holygungner> La verdad es que me rindo con este programilla de GCstar
<file_not_found1> el antivirus  clamav puede ser la causa o el hardware
<file_not_found1> ¿?
<file_not_found1> ya que cuando la comienzo a apagarse aparece algo como: clamav Warning
<z100> Buenas a todos
<z100> no consigo instalar Ubuntu 10
<z100> me da este error al cargar:
<Holygungner> la verdad no se
<z100> Proces GLIB-Warning xx getpwuid-v(): failed due to unkwon user ID (0)
<z100> alguien que me heche una mano?
<file_not_found1> juan-arg
<WieRd0> buenas tardes!1
<z100> hola
<WieRd0> como hago para que openbox sea el administrador de ventanas en vez de metacity?
<Holygungner> la verdad no se
<z100> Proces GLIB-Warning xx getpwuid-v(): failed due to unkwon user ID (0)
<z100> me da ese error
<file_not_found1> juan-arg: la temperatura esta en 50º C
<z100> al intentar instalar ubuntu? me hechais una manilla? gracias (:
<z100> Proces GLIB-Warning xx getpwuid-v(): failed due to unkwon user ID (0)
<z100> alguien me ayuda? :(
<juan-arg> z100: comentanos el problema.. que tuviste.. y te damos una mano
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: temperatura de que?
<recorcholisss> Hola. Yo creo una presentación con OpenOffice con una plantilla determinada y unas imágenes, ok. Pero probar la presentación en otra máquina no me reconoce algunas imágenes ni la plantilla... ¿Dónde están las plantillas del OpenOffice? ~/.office/plantillas o algo?
<Holygungner> bah, me rindono se como usar el programilla ese GCstar
<Holygungner> total, fue una perdida de tiempo
<WieRd0> http://www.allquests.com/question/4105902/member.php?u=939075 z100
<WieRd0> si te sirve
<Holygungner> soy bruto par estas cosas de la compu
<WieRd0> como hago para ke openbox sea el administrador de ventanas de gnome
<hashashin> WieRd0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<dzup2> for file in $( find ~/Desktop/sof2mp/ -iname "*.mp3" | sort );do collection=$(mp3info $file|grep Genre|cut -f 3 -d :|cut -f 2 -d " ");if [ ! -e $collection ];then touch $collection.txt;fi;echo "$file">>$collection.txt;done   <-
<WieRd0> hashashin grax.. checare
<dzup2> hmm se fue :(
<z100> [juan-arg] no me sirve no entiendo muy bien lo que ahi se dice
<z100> alguien conoce la solucion a este problema que me da ubuntu al bootear?
<z100> Proces GLIB-Warning xx getpwuid-v(): failed due to unkwon user ID (0)
<WieRd0> uhmm
<WieRd0> http://www.allquests.com/question/4105902/member.php?u=939075
<z100> ya Wierd0
<z100> pero no encuentro la solucion ahi :S
<WieRd0> pero dice que es, algo al grabar el cd
<WieRd0> el iso
<zyen> Proces GLIB-Warning xx getpwuid-v(): failed due to unkwon user ID (0)
<zyen> alguna solucion? no encuentro la solucion en el link :(
<zyen> Alguna solucion a este error?
<zyen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543265/
<zyen> jo
<julian> como puedo saber que targeta graficadora tiene mi sistema?
<erUSUL> julian: lspci | grep -i vga
<julian> gracias
<zyen> lspci
<zyen> [erUSUL]
<zyen> puedes ayudarme?
<erUSUL> zyen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 572279 in linux "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) (dup-of: 532984)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 532984 in plymouth "GLIb-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<WieRd0> ese es un nuevo bugs?
<WieRd0> o es al actualizar?
<zyen> nose
<zyen> no entiendo la info de los links...
<zyen> a mi me da el error
<zyen> al intentar instalarlo
<zyen> al botearlo desde mi dvd
<erUSUL> zyen: prueba dandole a "esc" cuando aparezca el warning
<zyen> tan facil?
<zyen> u.u
<WieRd0> :s
<zyen> me sale en console
<zyen> no se si funcionara
<WieRd0> la mayoria de info esta en ingles
<WieRd0> ahahaha
<WieRd0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450179&highlight=GLib-WARNING
<WieRd0> ahi setaba la supuesta solucion
<pipo65> buenas
<kk_> ver
<kalo__> buenas buenas
<kalo__> se puede instalr ubuntu 9.1 en una lap con l-2 cache 2mb
<juan-arg> kalo__: fijate en linux-laptop.net si alguien lo hizo
<kalo__> mmmm ni esta la marca de la lap
 * xangua destaca que no existe ubuntu 9.1
<AzoteLogiko> muy buenas noches amigos
<AzoteLogiko> soy un feliz usuario de Ubuntu 10.04 y estoy intentando activar OpenCL   (con C)  . He buscado informacion en internet y segun dicen ésto solo lo soporta 10.10
<mama21mama> transmitiendo en justin de forma nativa
<mama21mama> http://cut07.tk/justinnativo_linux
<AzoteLogiko> pero yo me he bajado unos drivers de Nvidia y no se si puedo disfrutar de OpenCL o no
<AzoteLogiko> la pregunta es: ¿cómo puedo saber que version de drivers tengo ?
<dzup2> !spam mama21mama
<kubot> El facto !spam no existe.
<mama21mama> dzup, ya veras no tedara la magia.
<mama21mama> :P
<dzup2> heh esa es la idea
<mama21mama> a usar windows con justin
<mama21mama> xD
<granjero> hola, quiero evacuar una duda: tengo que armar un servidor que va a funcionar como disco compartido. necesito que tenga varias carpetas distintas a las cuales puedan acceder distintos usuarios. A ese server van a acceder varias PC con ubuntu y otras con winxp. para eso samba es lo que tengo que usar no?
<AzoteLogiko> granjero si preguntas si en windows se puede utilizar ext3/4, la respuesta es: read only
<AzoteLogiko> si es otra cosa .. creo que no puedo ayudar
<granjero> AzoteLogiko, no es eso lo que pregunto
<AzoteLogiko> ok, lo siento
<m4v> granjero: si, para compartir el disco con pcs con windows tendrías que usar samba
<granjero> m4v, la idea es llegar a que en algun momento no se use mas win
<granjero> despues sigo con samba o que?
<m4v> samba funciona igual entre linux y linux
<granjero> ok
<granjero> gracias
<granjero> que versión del server ubuntu me recomendas?>
<granjero> 10.04?
<granjero> 8.04?
<m4v> 10.04 es la última lts
<granjero> si si lo se
<granjero> pero la puse en una virtual y samba es ditinto en la 10.04 a lo que estoy acostumbrado
<granjero> por ejemplo "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" no funciona
<granjero> cambió algo me parece
<erUSUL> granjero: sudo restart smbd
<m4v> es smbd
<m4v> lo que dijo erUSUL
<granjero> antes en la 8.04 era como puse antes
<granjero> voy a seguir probando
 * Lancro se despide
<kalo__> como instalo el escritorio en ubuntu server ya intente con sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kalo__> pero no se pudo encontrar el paquete
<xangua> sudo apt-get update
<xangua> y lu vuelves a intentar
<ivedci89> hola chicos hackers... porque en ubuntu 10.10 de una acer aspire 5542, los caracteres, o sea, las fuentes creo, se me deforman?
<juan-arg> ivedci89: tendras que usar tipografia para lcd?
<juan-arg> huackers.. jaja
<ivedci89> ahor por ejemplo, veo a la O minuscula como dos rayas verticales y entre medio un circulo...
<ivedci89> el otro dia mas de l mitad del alfabeto se veia como cuadrados rellenos.
<kalo__> error me da imposible obtener .........    algunos archivos de indice no se an podido descargar
<kalo__> alguna idea???
<xangua> kalo__: qué versión de ubuntu usas¿
<ivedci89> y que es tipografia Icd?
<ivedci89> 10.10
<kalo__> 9.1
<xangua> no hay 9.1
<kalo__> 9.10
<ivedci89> cómo reparo mis fuentes?
<xangua> si usas 9.04 este ya no tiene soporte, por lo tanto no hay paquetes para bajar/actualizar
<xangua> kalo__: si estás seguro que no usas 9.04 y simplemente te dice que no se ha podido descargar; el espero del que estés bajando ha de estar caido, prueba con el servidor principal
<xangua> eso si, yo no se como  cambiarlo sin gui :S
<ivedci89> juan-arg: que es Icd? o cómo puedo reparar mis fuentes? parece que tras cada actualizacion tengo un nuevo problema con las fuentes...
<xangua> ivedci89: Apariencia>fuentas
<xangua> una imagen dice más que mil palabras
<ivedci89> xangua: he entrado ahí, y se repara, pero es momentaneo... luego se pone en error de nuevo ...
<ivedci89> bueno, aunque sea momentaneo arregle los caracteres...
<kalo__> como pruebo del servidor principal
<granjero> kalo__, por que quieres un X en un server?
<kalo__> es que es lo unico que e podido instalar en una lap y por eso quiero el grafico
<cousteau> creo que para cambiar el servidor de descargas sin GUI hay que modificar el sources.list a mano
<granjero> y por que una distribución para servidor en un laptop?
<kalo__> porq el disco de instalacion normal no me lo acepto
<kalo__> solo le puede instalar el server
<cousteau> en vez de server, yo habría probado con el minimal cd, es parecido pero no te instala las cosas de server que no vas a necesitar
<granjero> debía tener alguna falla el disco
<granjero> yo quemaría otro disco
<kalo__> ya queme 5
<kalo__> a la minima velocidad
<granjero> mmmm siempre de la misma imagen
<granjero> ??
<granjero> le hiciste un md5sum?
<kalo__> no de 3 imagenes
<granjero> para corroborar que este correcta?
<kalo__> ya lo hice
<kalo__> y esta bien
<granjero> que laptop es?
<kalo__> texa
<ivedci89> porqué cada vez que abro pidgin y me pongo en linea me aparece ChangServ????
<granjero> mas datos? ram? disco? procesador?
<kalo__> spira
<kalo__> ram de 512 disco de 80 intel centrino de 1.7
<cousteau> ivedci89, es el bot de los canales
<kalo__> pero cuando inicia me dice L2 cache 2mb
<ivedci89> cousteau: pero es re molesto!!!, cómo lo quito?
 * cousteau usa xchat
<granjero> y no probaste con una versión tipo xubuntu más liviana?
<ivedci89> :-( me gusta pidgin... xchat eestá en el centro de software?
<granjero> si ivedci89
<kalo__> si pero no me la acepta, llevo 7 horas tranto con todas las versiones que tengo y nada
<xangua> simplemente activas el plugin de pidgin para irc para que te logee en silencio
<cousteau> ivedci89, sí... pero de todas formas a lo mejor se puede configurar el pidgin para que no muestre ...ehm, vale, ya lo ha dicho xangua
<xangua> irc helper se llama, y si no aparece instalas los plugins de pdigin vía synaptic o como prefieras; pidgin-plugins, no recuerdo como se llama el paquete
<ivedci89> se puede enviar un archivos a la sala enter?
<mama21mama> de nuevo, solo fue un error en la politica.
<mama21mama> hice la cola en #ubuntu-es-ops y se soluciono.
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-14
<windem> buenas noches
<windem> me podeis recomendar algun programa para convertir videos ?
<cousteau> winff?
<Killman> http://winff.org
<sebikul> windem, el arista transcoder anda muy bien
<windem> ese es el que uso actualmente
<windem> pero lo veo algo lento
<cousteau> mencoder?
<cousteau> ffmpeg?
 * cousteau se da cuenta de que no tiene ningún conversor de vídeo
<windem> xd
<cousteau> a lo mejor con gstreamer se puede hacer algo
<windem> es que tengo varios videos que no es reproducen en mi reproductor de dvd/divx
<Killman> alguien sabe como hacer QoS por ip con htb-gen o algo similar?
<cousteau> yo antes usaba DeVeDe. En principio es para grabar pelis a DVD o SVCD, pero tiene la opción de "convertir a mpeg"
<cousteau> (en realidad es un front-end a ffmpeg)
<windem> gracias lo buscare a ver que tal me va
<eljuanlux> Hola buenas noches
<eljuanlux> Alguien que tengo instalado Mac OS en Virtualbox Ubuntu 10.10
<eljuanlux> ?
<eljuanlux> gracias
<eljuanlux> tenga*
<amphorae> eljuanlux, tengo una MacBook 4,1 con Ubuntu Lucid y Virtual Box OSE para Windows XP y DOS 6.22, el MacOS lo tengo nativo en la misma MacBook cual es tu duda?
<eljuanlux> Hola amphorae
<eljuanlux> gracias por responder
<breadcrumb> osx
<eljuanlux> Bueno el caso es que instalé Mac Os en una consola virtual en Virtual Box
<eljuanlux> he conseguido instalarlo perfectaemente
<amphorae> No se, eljuanlux no es lo que preguntas pero te quiero decir que tengo experiencia en esa ensalada, y me va bien
<eljuanlux> e incluso integrarlo en el sistema anfitrión de red
<eljuanlux> bueno la pregunta es simple
<eljuanlux> no puedo subir la resolución a más de 1024.728
<eljuanlux> x768
<amphorae> eljuanlux, eso es porque debes instalar las additions
<eljuanlux> y me gustaría saber como poder ajustarla más como por ejemplo en un Windows virtualizado que no hay problema la puedes subir y ajustarlo a pantalla completa
<eljuanlux> additions, es para virtual Box? o dentro del MAc Os
<eljuanlux> ?
<amphorae> A mi Windows XP me funciona en una de las caras del cubo compiz, y cuando lo pongo al frente nadie se da cuenta que es un windows metido en un linux
<cousteau> eljuanlux, Dispositivos > Instalar Guest Additions
<amphorae> Con las virtual box additions pude darle la resolucion nativa de mi laptop
<amphorae> Si no me andaba en 800x600
<xangua> mama21mama: no nos muestres al mundo :S
<eljuanlux> ah pues seguro qeu es eso
<eljuanlux> lo voy a probar, ahora os cuento
<eljuanlux> muchas gracias
<eljuanlux> lo estoy iniciando
<eljuanlux> amphorae: Con Windows no tengo ese problema, supongo que será por el Driver o algo relacionado, y sí, da el pego
<eljuanlux> parece un Windows integrado ene l cubo, xD
<amphorae> bien cousteau no me acordaba el nombre exacto, Guest Additions. Se instala dentro del sistema hospedado, en este caso MacOS X
<eljuanlux> ajam
<eljuanlux> se me monta una unidad de CD
<eljuanlux> pero me da un error al ejecutar el pkg
<cousteau> eljuanlux, a lo mejor no tienes configurada la máquina virtual para la versión correcta de mac
<cousteau> o tienes que actualizar el vbox
<amphorae> Usa VirtualBox OSE, no el privativo
<amphorae> A mi el OSE me anda muy bien, pero no tiene soporte USB
<eljuanlux> VirtualBox 3.2 12 r68302
<amphorae> que yo sepa
<eljuanlux> me lo bajé del repo de Virtualbox
<amphorae> Lo necesitaba para proyectar presentaciones PowerPoint con efectos especiales que con OpenOffice me daban alteraciones
<cousteau> haber usado Impressive
<amphorae> Ese yo lo borre y deinstale todo, y estoy usando el OSE que es Open Source
<eljuanlux> ajam
<amphorae> que es impressive cousteau ?
<eljuanlux> pues que putada que no funcione
<cousteau> amphorae, un prog para presentaciones... bueno, en realidad no las edita, sólo visualiza presentaciones PDF ya existentes
<amphorae> eljuanlux, tengo un directorio que he llamado Shared, lo que pongo ahi lo veo en el sistema virtualizado, sea XP o DOS
<amphorae> No entiendo por que no tiene soporte usb el ose y el VB oficial si
<eljuanlux> amphorae: virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<eljuanlux> ?
<amphorae> que es eso eljuanlux ?
<eljuanlux> puede ser ese pakete del que hablas?
<eljuanlux> me refiero la versión de Virtualbox que tu usas
<amphorae> eljuanlux, instale Ubuntu Tweak, ahi estan las dos fuentes del VB, la oficial y la OSE, desactive la fuente oficial y active la OSE, entonces al instalar VB se instala la OSE
<cagc4> Hola buen dia, tengo el sgte error en empathy al tratar de conectarme a msn http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542788/ agradezco la ayuda
<cagc4> alguien sabe del error de msn de empathy?
<marti1125> alguien desarrolla software libre
<marti1125> alguien programa?
<Yulo> Hola a todos!!!!
<Yulo> Consulta: con qué programa puedo leer archivos .shs ?
<marab> google it
<Yulo> en google encontré que son archivos compuestos
<Yulo> pero no mucho más que eso
<marab> http://filext.com/file-extension/SHS
<Yulo> gracias, nos vemos
<Yulo> o nos tecleamos, jejejeje
<totocolombia> buenas noches
<totocolombia> pregunta, alguien sabe como instalar froswire en ubuntu a 64 bits, la version que esta en la pagina es a 32
<xangua> puedes simplemente usar gtk-gnutella
<xangua> usan la misma red...gnutella :P
<totocolombia> y se usa igual?
<totocolombia> ya lo intente isntalar pero no deja instalarlo tampoco
<totocolombia> Sale esto xagua "Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables"
<totocolombia> Pero raro no me deja instalar nada a todo me dice "Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables"
<dzup2> xangua: no sabia que existia ese paquete heh, vez? se nota que no pirateo :p
<efpc2003> buenas
<mama21mama> seguro esta en arg el servidor ; reinicio por un corte xD
<mama21mama> de luz.
<dzup1> netsplit, se fuen con canserv tambien
<TheNet1> tengo un problema con wifi, tengo problemas al enviar archivos no me deja subir archivos mayores a 500k, la descarga de archivos es rapida, la conexion es directa un moden adsl, he probado a 8 metros y funciona, pero como hago si tengo señal baja para aumentar el envio?
<Killman>  alguien sabe de QoS con squid?
<b-zone> hola a todos tengo un problema con mi ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 la cosa es que no reinicia ni se apaga se atora y tengo que forzar el apagado bueque info de eso pero no encuentro espero me puedan ayudar o/y orientar un poco desde ya gracias
<javila> Buenos dias a la sala.
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<WhiskyLeaks> buenas tardes
<pedro3005> hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<mitnick> hola
<mitnick> buenos dias
<mitnick> *.*
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Lancro> alguien disponible para un problema post actualizacion?, es un tema de conexion
<leviatan> hola he seguido estos pasos para evitar la respuesta del corta fuegos ufw al ping metalico pero al escanear los puertos me da este resultado:    - A PING REPLY (ICMP Echo) WAS RECEIVED.  : http://putodeb.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=124:gufw-la-interfaz-grafica-para-ufw-cortafuegos-de-ubuntu&catid=51:redes&Itemid=191
<leviatan>  
<ElPasmo> leviatan, no tengo mucha idea de ufw, pero lo que buscas evitar es responder al ping. Es normal que te avise que lo has recibido.
<ElPasmo> ¿no?
<ElPasmo> ah perdona, que es un reply...
<ElPasmo> mmm
<erAbuelo> ping metalico ?
<leviatan> elpasmo, si busco mayor seguridad tal como indica la pagina para configurar mejor el cotafuegos ufw
<ElPasmo> ¿Cómo te conectas a internet? ADSL? Router?
<leviatan> elpasmo, con router si fuera solo con moden daria otro resultado mejor a lo que se refiere al ping?
<ElPasmo> no, pero es que un router tiene un firewall ya instalado
<leviatan> y hay que configurarlo primero desde el router?
<leviatan> elpasmo
<ElPasmo> Vamos, que el ping que se te pueda hacer externo se haría contra el router, no contra tu máquina, y por tanto... si buscas evitar que te hagan un ping desde internet lo que tienes que modificar es la configuración del router, no de la máquina detrás del router.
<ElPasmo> El router tiene dos interfaces, una externa (internet) y otra interna (LAN). Cuando navegas a través del router el hace de intermediario entre tú e  internet (el resto del mundo) con lo que para el resto del mundo el que realiza las peticiones es tu router, no tu máquina.
<ElPasmo> Estaría bien que usaras el firewall de ubuntu para protegerte en tu red de área local. Pero creo que no es eso lo que te interesa :)
<leviatan> elpasmo, elpasmo yo no tengo acceso a mi router tan solo para abrir puertos debo obligatoriamente llamar a mi isp para que ellos lo configuren
<leviatan> en lo que se refiere al ping
<ElPasmo> Bueno, entre tu y yo, que respondas al ping o no tampoco es excesivamente importante
<ElPasmo> En cualquier caso, la primera línea de defensa es tu router.
<ElPasmo> Habla con  tu proveedor si crees que deben configurarlo mejor.
<ElPasmo> Pero vamos, tú mismo lo has dicho, para que el resto del mundo pueda acceder a tu máquina debes configurar los puertos para redirigirlos a tú máquina en la red local.
<ElPasmo> El  resto de puertos, es la seguridad del router la que se encarga de bloquearlos :)
<darknet> hola tengo problemas con USB al conectar el movil no lo detecta solo se pone a cargar
<ElPasmo> ¿Qué móvil es?
<darknet> HTC Desire, lo quiero poner en modo unidad de disco para transferir datos al telefono
<ElPasmo> buff ni idea, pero has probado a ver si figura haciendo un lsusb?
<darknet> ElPasmo--> no aparece como conectado
<ElPasmo> ¿Estás usando el cable original?
<darknet> ElPasmo--> si
<ElPasmo> Lo siento darknet no se me ocurre como ayudarte :(
<darknet> ElPasmo-->  bueno ya preguntare mas tarde por aqui
<TheNetuno> Ayuda alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir videos o animaciones de gnu linux ubuntu, es para hacer un tutorial interactivo
<darknet> TheNetuno--> en youtube a lo mejor encuentras algo
<erUSUL> !screencast
<kubot> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<TheNetuno> [darknet] en youtube lo q consigo es mostrar efectos de escritorio y instalacion, lo q busco es algo tipo documental
<leviatan> el pasmo, revisando lo que has escrito : Estaría bien que usaras el firewall de ubuntu para protegerte en tu red de área local, ¡ te refieres que si no tengo una red de ordenadores interconectados no es necesario teniendo router usar el firewall de ubuntu ufw?
<Sadlymistaken> theNeptuno, por eso te han dado un link para que sepas instalarte un programa, para que te grabes a ti mismo haciendo...lo que quieras mostrar..
<Sadlymistaken> leviatan, no majo, no creo que te haya dicho eso... porque tener firewall, es bueno en todos los casos.
<TheNetuno> Sadlymistaken, solamente he encontrado un video " codigo linux", q apacere parte de los busco, pero cuando fue hecho el video aun no estaba ubuntu, tendre q grabarme xD
<leviatan>  sadlymistaken,  entonces de que me protege el firewall de ubuntu ufw que no haga o proteja el router con la proteccion del  nat integrada?
<Sadlymistaken> uhhhh yo no se que es eso del nat.... lo que sí sé, es que al firewall le dices que sólo se enchufe online tu ordenador, a las APLICACIONES o PROGRAMAS Que tu digas... (por ejemplo Firefox etc..) y todo lo demás no lo deja... como los Spyware. Sin embargo el router, lo único que hace es dirigirte la conexion de internet... no se, no creo que tenga una cosa que ver con la otra
<leviatan> dadlymistaken, entonces tanto el router como el firewall de ubuntu son protecciones que se complementan y que ambas son del todo necesarias?
<Sadlymistaken> que dices que se complementen?
<Sadlymistaken> se supone que el router es una máquina que te ayuda a tener internet...
<leviatan> que lo que no cubra en proteccion una lo haga la otra
<Sadlymistaken> y el firewall es una aplicación informática.... que te salva guarda que Agentes extraños USEN tu conexion de internet..
<leviatan> saslymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> es que no creo que un ROUTER proteja de nada...
<Sadlymistaken> sip?
<hashashin> nas
<leviatan> mi router tiene armado un firewall que se conoce como proteccion del nat si mi memoria no hace lagunas
<leviatan> sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> pues mira no sé leviatan, será otro tipo de firewall
<Sadlymistaken> de uno que NO entiendo.
<Sadlymistaken> lo siento mucho.
<darknet> levitan haz algun test a tu pc para saber que puertos tienes abiertos
<Sadlymistaken> hola hashashin
<leviatan> siempre tengo abierto el puerto telnet 23
<zyen> buenas! algun buen IDE para programar en C en ubuntu?
<ElPasmo> perdonad leviatan y Sadlymistaken estaba fuera
<ElPasmo> El firewall de tu ubuntu es una medida de protección más, así que siempre es aconsejable leviatan
<reepeecheep>  Hola amigos
<reepeecheep>  desde hace tiempo se traba mi compu al inicio (en la pantalla de login)
<reepeecheep>  y no me deja entrar hasta que reinicie la máquina
<reepeecheep> alguien sabe que pasa?
<ElPasmo> Ahora bien, si lo que quieres es evitar que te hagan ping desde internet, eso lo haces modificando la configuración del router, no del firewall de ubuntu (que te serviría en todo caso para evitar responder a un ping local)
<leviatan> elpasmo y por que siempre tengo el puerto telnet abierto?
<ElPasmo> Tú o tu router?
<leviatan> telnet23
<leviatan> mi router
<darknet> zyen netbeans te puede valer
<ElPasmo> Seguramente sea por ahí por donde acceden tus proveedores para configurarlo.
<zyen> ok darknet voy a probar
<ElPasmo> No sé, es una suposición.
<zyen> gracias :)
<leviatan> elpasmo, pero telnet no es un protocolo que sea seguro?
<zyen> leviantan
<zyen> que necesitas hacer?
<ElPasmo> en absoluto leviatan, no es seguro
<leviatan> zyen, lo que ponia en la pagina : http://putodeb.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=124:gufw-la-interfaz-grafica-para-ufw-cortafuegos-de-ubuntu&catid=51:redes&Itemid=191
<leviatan> elpasmo pero si telnet23 esta bajo una contraseña de la propia isp si lo seria?
<leviatan> seguro
<Toni_64> hola, buenas tardes
<Toni_64> ayuda, por favor... como instalo un .bin?
<ElPasmo> No leviatan, en principio se usa SSH porque telnet no resulta seguro.
<darknet> Toni_64--> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/47953
<leviatan> pues no entiendo por que entonces mi isp deja ese puerto abierto con ese protocolo telnet23
<leviatan> el pasmo
<ElPasmo> Eso deberías preguntarselo a tu ISP :)
<darknet> leviatan-->  que yo sepa el isp no se encarga de cerrar y abrir puertos
<zyen> leviatan solo accede al router por IP
<ElPasmo> leviatan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telnet#Security
<zyen> para que telnet a estas alturas e-e
<Toni_64> por favor,.... alguien me ayuda a instalar un .bin?
<ElPasmo> Toni_64, ¿Qué error te da?
<Toni_64> no me da error.... no sé cómo hacerlo, así de simple
<ElPasmo> ./nombre_archivo.bin
<ElPasmo> Escríbelo en una terminal en el directorio donde esté el bin
<leviatan> elpasmo de todas formas de alguna manera me parece o me consta que mi isp teniene ese puerto telnet23 baja contraseña o al menos quiero creeer eso
<leviatan> bajo contraseña
<ElPasmo> Claro que lo tiene con contraseña... pero tenerlo con contraseña no es lo mismo que que sea seguro
<ElPasmo> En el enlace que te he mandado pone las razones.
<Toni_64> no me funciona tal y como me dice amigo ElPasmo
<darknet> Toni_64--> dale primero permisos   sudo chmod +x [archivo]
<leviatan> elpasmo voy a verlo
<zyen> gente y para python? que ide me recomiendan en ubuntu?
<ElPasmo> zyen, stan's "sudo aptitude install spe"
<reepeecheep> zyen kate
<Toni_64> darknet falta algo a lo que me indicas, porque no hay forma
<darknet> Toni_64-->  lo tienes que hacer desde la terminal
<Toni_64> claro, claro
<Obito> Hola a todos, tengo un problemita, tengo un servidor con ubuntu 9.1 .. emmm y mi compañero de trabajo "ordeno" las carpetas y ahora no puedo acceder a ninguna .. o.O dice que "fallo al montar la particion windows"
<Toni_64> pero no hay forma
<Obito> saben como lo puedo solucionar ?
<zyen> ke o spe
<zyen> ?
<ElPasmo> Toni_64, prueba con  sudo ./archivo.bin
<zyen> kate o spe¿
<ElPasmo> zyen, yo no conozco kate, prueba los dos y mira cual te va mejor :)
<darknet> Toni_64--> prueba los 2 y con el que mas te guste te quedas
<darknet> perdon no era para Toni_64  la respuesta
<Toni_64> nada de nada
<ElPasmo> ¿te responde algo la terminal cuando introduces el comando? Toni_64 ?
<Toni_64> el archivo lo tengo en la carpeta descargas....
<Toni_64> command not found
<ElPasmo> ¿Qué archivo bin es?
<Toni_64> google.bin (le he cambiado el nombre) era googleearth
<darknet> Toni_64-->  estas en la carpeta donde esta el archivo?
<Toni_64> si
<reepeecheep> kate es un editor de texto avanzado zen, solo debes guardar el archivo con la extensión .py antes para que funcione como ide
<reepeecheep> tambin esta Drpython
<TrueNhero> tengo un problema con mi mouse, cuando hago click aveces lo toma como click central, tengo una touchscreen pero no la uso como puedo arreglar el problema? tengo xfce pero no puedo bloquear la tochscreen
<Toni_64> darknet alguna indicación?
<reepeecheep> zyen http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate
<darknet> Toni_64-->  voy a probar a instalarlo yo
<Toni_64> ok
<Toni_64> gracias
<zyen> gracias por la info chicos
<darknet> Toni_64-->  prueba con esto sudo chmod +x google.bin y luego sudo ./google.bin
<Toni_64> pero sin indicar la carpeta Descargas?
<ElPasmo> Toni_64, metete en la carpeta descargas en una terminal
<darknet> Toni_64-->  copia el archivo a tu carpeta personal
<ElPasmo> es decir, abre una terminal y escribe cd Descargas && sh google.bin
<ElPasmo> a mi con el sh me ha funcionado perfectamente
<darknet> bueno ahora a mi me da error al decomprimir
<ElPasmo> ein? darknet ?
<ElPasmo> darknet, descomprimir cuando?
<darknet> No se pudo cargar 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<ElPasmo> Pero qué comando has usado darknet ?
<Toni_64> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<Toni_64> ^
<Toni_64> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<Toni_64> ^
<Toni_64> No se pudo cargar 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<Toni_64> administrador@ubuntu:~/Descargas$
<darknet> Toni_64-->  me da el mismo error
<ElPasmo> darknet, Toni_64 http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=6f59e15bf811d4e2&hl=en
<ElPasmo> La solución exacta en: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=6f59e15bf811d4e2&hl=en
<ElPasmo> A ver si os funciona
<Toni_64> no me digáis que en Ubuntu para instalar un programa hay que hacer un Master en comandos?
<Toni_64> no me lo puedo creer!!!!!!!
<ElPasmo> Uy, mira el centro de software Toni_64, verás muchos programas que se instalan sólo pulsando un botón.
<ElPasmo> Claro que en el caso de googleearth, la verdad es que da muchos problemas.
<Toni_64> ya, sí, claro, pero éste no
<ElPasmo> De hecho, te vas a encontrar con  un problema de fuentes importante.
<ElPasmo> Al menos, yo la mitad de las  cosas de googleearth no las leo bien
<ElPasmo> Bueno, el problema no es de ubuntu, a mi parecer... sino de los programadores de la aplicación.
<darknet> yo la de verdad es que paso de instalarlo
<Toni_64> ok, gracias de todas las formas
<Toni_64> un saludo
<darknet> hay algun programa para linux que muestre y monitoree las conexiones a internet?
<curiousx> netstat
<curiousx> iptraf
<darknet> curiousx--> gracias
<curiousx> ;)
<leviatan> he abierto un documeto imagen TIFF (image/tiff) y no se con que programa en linux se puede abrir?
<darknet> el iptraf mola :)
<leviatan> openoffice no lo reconoce
<curiousx> el problema de google earth es por las fuentes una vez encontre una solucion donde habia que agregarle fuentes en la carpeta de google earth
<curiousx> leviatan: instala libtiff-tools
<curiousx> libtiff-tools                                          - TIFF manipulation and conversion tools
<leviatan> curioux lo he abierto por fin con openoffice presentaciones
<curiousx> que bien =)
<leviatan> lo habia hecho antes con openoffice whriter
<curiousx> que son fotos de una kodack ?
<curiousx> camara de fotos ?
<luis_> hooola
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> como instalo el teamviewer?
<luis_> hola perdon, hay algun foro de xampp o lampp es castellano?
<luis_> o alguien aqui podria darme una mano?
<Sinkai> buenas tardes
<moan__> dannyLopez: de la pagina de teamviewer te bajas un .deb para instalarlo
<dannyLopez> moan__: muchas gracias
<dannyLopez> ya lo havia descargado
<Sinkai> sabeis si hay algun canal especifico para scripts en bash??? o formulo mi pregunta aqui???
<moan__> Sinkai: creo que en ingles si, pero plantea la duda, si alguien sabe te respondera...
<Sinkai> la duda que se me ha planteado esta mañana es como poder mostrar los directorios de paso entre dos directorios dados (el primero por debajo de la jerarquia del otro)
<moan> Sinkai: no logro abstraer la idea
<moan> :(
<Sinkai> XD
<Sinkai> es un poco abstracto
<Sinkai> a ver si me explico un poco mejor
<moan> Sinkai: cual es el fin?
<Sinkai> mostrar los directorios de paso entre dos directorios dados
<moan> Sinkai: a ver si te sigo, tenemos por ejemplo "/etc/apache" para mostrar esto seria escribiendo "ls /etc/apache" y asi con cualquier directorio
<moan> eso es lo basico
<moan> tu que quieres hacer Sinkai?
<Sinkai> a ver
<Sinkai> te pongo un ejemplo
<moan> dale
<Sinkai> tenemos el directorio /home/user/Escritorio/carpeta1
<Sinkai> y le pasamos la ruta de otro directorio
<Sinkai> por ejemplo
<Sinkai> /home/user
<Sinkai> entonces el script deberia mostrar los directorios de paso entre ambas rutas
<Sinkai> en este caso seria Escritorio
<moan> aaaa
<moan> ta ta ta
<moan> entiendo
<moan> no entendia que querias decir con "directorio de paso", pero era claro, perdon...
<moan> bien
<moan> mmm
<Sinkai> a mi tambien me costo entenderlo XD
<moan> Sinkai: vos le pasarias como argumentos al script los dos directorios del ejemplo?
<Sinkai> si
<moan> bien
<Sinkai> la intencion seria pasarle ambos argumentos, primero comparar si uno de ellos esta por debajo de la jerarquia del otro, y en caso afirmativo mostrar los directorios de paso
<moan> claro
<Sinkai> lo de compararlo mas o menos lo tengo
<Sinkai> pero me quedo estancado ahi
<moan> Sinkai: pasame en un pastebin lo que tienes asi veo si me ilumino un poco
<Sinkai> http://pastebin.com/ipmkkjdW
<Sinkai> dudo que este bien
<moan> Sinkai: creo que lo tengo, ahora dejame pensar como traducirlo en comandos...
<Sinkai> pero es lo que mas o menos me han comentado esta mañana
<Sinkai> ok
<moan> vamos a seguir con tu ejemplo
<fosco_> no me acaba de quedar claro que es lo que quieres hacer
<moan> Sinkai: tenemos "/home/user/Escritorio/carpeta1" como primer argumento
<Sinkai> si
<moan> Sinkai: y "/home/user" como segundo
<Sinkai> correcto
<moan> Sinkai: haciendolo a "mano" la respuesta seria sacar lo que viene despues del ultimo "/" osea /carpeta1
<moan> eso con sed se podria hacer
<moan> o con cut derrepente
<Sinkai> habria que mostrar Escritorio
<moan> Sinkai: pero habria que mostrar solo la palabra "Escritorio" o mostrar la ruta entera > "/home/user/Escritorio"???
<Sinkai> solo Escritorio, porque la intencion es mostrar los directorios de paso, no la ruta de dichos directorios
<moan> Sinkai: ok
<moan> entonces para todos los casos abria que quitar la palabra que sigue al ultimo "/" y quitar las palabras del segundo argumento
<Sinkai> mmm... no lo habia visto de esa forma...
<Sinkai> interesante planteamiento XD
<cousteau> moan, Sinkai, qué queréis hacer? imitar el funcionamiento de basename?
<moan> Sinkai: lo facil es sacar la primera parte "/home/user/"
<moan> Sinkai: quedando /Escritorio/directorio1"
<moan> Sinkai: lo que se me complica es como indicarle que quite el "ultimo" "/algo"
<moan> cousteau: no se que es basename, lo que quiere hacer Sinkai es dado dos directorios como por ejemplo "/home/user/dir/algo", y "/home/user" que el script deje solo el directorio "de paso" osea "dir"
<moan> cousteau: pero que solo tire la palabra "dir" no la ruta completa /home/user/dir
<cousteau> a ver.. creo que necesito más ejemplos
<cousteau> es decir, se supone que los dos directorios están en la misma línea, o pueden ser en plan /foo/bar/baz y /foo/bat/quux?
<Sinkai> uno de los directorios tiene que estar por debajo de la jerarquia del otro
<moan> Sinkai: la primera parte es con un sed, voy a tirar algun ejemplo en mi pc a ver si me sale y te lo paso
<kurama10> Sinkai: pero lo vas a poner en una variables o que
<kurama10> y para que lo necesitas porner asi
<kurama10> cual es la finalidad
<kurama10> ?
<Sinkai> gracias moan
<Sinkai> la finalidad es conseguir mostrar los directorios de paso entre dos rutas
<Sinkai> siempre que uno de los directorios se encuentre dentro de la jerarquia del otro
<kurama10> O_o
<moan> Sinkai: ta me salio, el tema que te va a ser complicado, ya que estamos hablando de directorios, y el texto siempre lleva /, las cuales las tienes que anular con \ para usar sed
<Sinkai> ok
<moan> Sinkai: cree un archivo que contiene el texto > /home/user/escritorio/carpeta1" y le tire el siguiente comando
<moan> sed 's/\/home\/user\///' dir1
<moan> que devolvio
<moan> moan# sed 's/\/home\/user\///' dir1
<moan> escritorio/carpeta1
<moan> vos tendrias que suplantar el /home/user/ que utilice yo por la variable que contiene el segundo argumento
<Sinkai> deacuerdo
<moan> el tema que antes de pasarle la variable al sed, tendrias que "acomodar" la variable para que sed la pueda interpretar
<moan> tandrias que "suplantar" todas las coincidencias de "/" por "\/"
<moan> Sinkai: es muy rebuscado explicar todo esto
<cousteau> no uséis / en sed si lo que queréis reemplazar contiene /... usad   sed 's:/home/user/::', por ejemplo
<moan> ciento si no se entiende
<Sinkai> ya lo se XD
<Sinkai> lo entiendo
<Sinkai> gracias
<moan> cousteau: a muy buen dato ese, gracias
 * dannyLopez se despide
<moan> Sinkai: cousteau no dio una buena info
<Sinkai> la verdad es que si, porque de esa info no tenia constancia
<m4dv0y> hola
<m4dv0y> alguien me puede ayudar con google code y svn no sé configurarlo
<m4dv0y> ._:
<leviatan> cousteaus tengo  un documento de fax en formato tiff escaneado que solo he podido abrir con openoffice presentaciones pero de la tres paginas solo me muestra una en windows con el reproductor de imagenes de microsoft se visualizan todas , como soluciono esto en linux con ubuntu?
<fosco_> leviatan: abrelo con gimp
<leviatan> fosco con gimp se ve bastante mal para visionarlo
 * cousteau se pregunta si con el visor de imágenes evince se podrá
<fosco_> una vez abierto en gimp lo puedes guardar con el formato q quieras
<fosco_> pdf, jpg...
<leviatan> y con el visor de documentos no se visiona el documento
<luis_> como puedo usar xampp en linux:s
<fosco_> luis_: empieza por instalarlo
<leviatan> he de añadir que con openoffice presentaciones la tipografia del documento se ve bastante mal con respecto a windows
<cousteau> yo creo que con el comando convert se pueden convertir tiff de varias capas a varias imágenes
<cousteau> al menos se puede con iconos .ico
<fosco_> seguramente imagemagik tambien podria convertirlo
<fosco_> pero vaya, gimp lo hace seguro
<leviatan> voy a instalar evince y pruebo si hay mejora
<cousteau> que se use gimp o imagemagick depende de lo que se quiera usar... con convert es más rápido porque no hay que abrirlo, y exportar las capas una a una
<cousteau> leviatan, no, con evince parece que no se puede
<fosco_> con evince podrás verlo una vez convertido a pdf
<cousteau> sorpresa! con evince sí que se abren tiff
<leviatan> ok
<fosco_> el software libre siempre sorprendiendo :)
<leviatan> lo tenia instalod ahora lo he comprobado
<cousteau> leviatan, sí, es el "Visor de documentos"
<leviatan> cousteau ok con evince se muestran los 4 documentos pero sin contenido
<luis_> fosco_ instalé lampp
<m4dv0y> alguien sabe usar google code en nebeans
<luis_> pero no levante el localhost
<m4dv0y> que me pueda enseñar siempre me confundo
<cousteau> bueno, os dejo... tengo que ir a buscar la luz
<leviatan> cousteau con evince se ve todo en negro
 * cousteau baja a comprar bombillas
<leviatan>  TIFF (image/tiff) pues con linuxcon estos documentos encuentro problemas de compatibilidad con linux y gimp no es el mejor programa para visualizar documentos de este tipo
<punkmexic> hola el día de hoy mi ubuntu se ha estado reiniciando seguido cuando pulso enter...hay alguna forma de ver porque pasa eso y una posible solución???
<leviatan> que programas que visualicen documentos se pueden usar para documentos en tiff y que no sea gump que es mas bien para editar?
<leviatan> que no sea gimp
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, gwenview
<leviatan> tarrasquero ok , estas cosas que pasan son las que sulen auyentar a los que vienen de windows y aterrizan en linux
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, por que? se te vino a la cabeza?
<Tarrasquero> pues valla un problema...
 * mama21mama 0/
<cousteau> los sulen auyentar? valla por dios
<leviatan> tarrasquero si te refieres al nick , es porque en ese momento se me habian agotado los nombres
<cousteau> no puede ser... si tiene que haber como infinitos nombres disponibles!
<leviatan> tarrasquero , me explico yo en windows abro esos documentos de fax en tiff y sin problemas , pero en ubuntu con su visor de documentos por defecto nada
<cousteau> sólo con 8 caracteres de 26 posibles son...
<omikron4> Tarrasquero: lo que suelen auyentar a los de windows es, como el tabaco.. el tema de pensar que no van a tener win2 ya les aterra, no tiene nada que ver con los documentos que puedan ver  o no puedan ver..
<cousteau> leviatan, vale, abre una imagen .xpm en el visor de windows a ver
<cousteau> quiero decir, el IE <=6 ni siquiera soporta el canal alfa en los PNG
<leviatan> tarrasquero, ten en cuenta que yo he recibido ese documento de fax en tiff de un cliente de windows
<cousteau> ...2,0882706E11 posibilidades!
<punkmexic> como instalo mi controlador de video xf86-video-intel en ubuntu
<omikron4> como sabes que no esta instalado, punkmexic?
<cousteau> leviatan, pues si hubiese usado pdf, como todo el mundo...
<cousteau> además, tú mismo lo has considerado un documento, pues se abre con el visor de documentos... básicamente porque el de imágenes no está pensado para "avanzar páginas" dentro de una misma imagen
<cousteau> lo que me choca es eso que dices de que se veía en negro, no sé por qué puede ser
<Tarrasquero> tiff por lo que yo se es un tipo de imagen de poca perdida sin compresion para fotografos profesionales
<leviatan> cousteau con evince se previsualizan los documentos pero aparecen todas las paginas en negro no creo que sea cuestion de enviar un pantallazo
<Tarrasquero> y a leviatan decirle que si windows trae por defecto un misero visor de psd por decir algo
<Tarrasquero> y si empezamos no acabamos
 * cousteau - translate:   "psd" -> "pdf"
<cousteau> yo sigo pensando que un documento y una imagen son tipos distintos de archivo que no es buena idea intercambiar
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, aqui se le ayuda a la gente con problemas referentes a ubuntu con todo lo que le rodea para un funcionamiento correcto, para lo demas offtopic
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que a todos tus problemas y dudas aqui siempre ubo alguien que por lo menos intetó ayudarte para que vengas con esas
<leviatan> tarrasquero a caso no he tenido problemas para visualizar ese tipo de documentos en ubuntu y aun no entiendo por que open office presentaciones solo me muestra una sola pagina de esos documentos
<cousteau> # convert imagen.tiff imagen_numero_%03d.png
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, tiff no tiene paginas es un archivo imagen
<leviatan> voy a probar ahora con  gwenview a ver que tal
<Natecv> Buenas
<Natecv> tengo una duda
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Natecv> alguien sabe algun programita open source,con el cual poder hacer llamadas Voip de pc a telefono?
<andreslara501> comentela natecv
<andreslara501> natecv ¿necesariamente Open Source?
<zyen> lo querrá para estudiarlo supongo
<andreslara501> ¬¬ me imagino que has probado con skype
<Natecv> bueno aver lo mas importante que sea gratis
<Natecv> eso es importante
<zyen> Natecv
<zyen> lo necesitas
<zyen> para estudiarlo
<zyen> o lo vas a usar
<zyen> como user?
<xangua> software libre /= gratis
<Natecv> mi intencion es usarlo
<zyen> haha
<zyen> aun no lo entienden
<zyen> Natecv
<zyen> prueba Skype T.T
<andreslara501> xangua, no siempre el soft gratis es libre :) y no siempre el libre es gratis
<zyen> el soft es gratis
<Natecv> he probado Skype si
<zyen> pero las llamadas
<zyen> no
<ElPasmo> Natecv, que sea opensource no quiere decir que sea gratis... la red de telefonía se paga y lo pagan las operadoras
<zyen> no creo que encuentres un soft que te de llamadas gratis haha
<Natecv> pero hay que pagar si es a llamadas PC-telefono
<zyen> jaja
<zyen> claro
<zyen> siempre
<zyen> la red no la pagas tu
<ElPasmo> Natecv, siempre, porque se hace uso de la red de telefonía
<zyen> la pagan las operadoras
<leviatan> tarrasquero con  gwenview se ve mejor pero solo se ve la primera pagina del documento de las 4 que hay
<andreslara501> natecv http://www.yollamogratis.com.ar/ de ahí llamás gratis. pero no es ni open source ni nada
<Natecv> aver querria aclarar lo opne source
<Natecv> lo he pedido porque prefiero software open source
<zyen> Natecv
<Natecv> y despues si es gratis mejor
<zyen> open para que¿?
<andreslara501> :P skype es cerrado, es gratis y es escelente
<andreslara501> *excelente
<Natecv> Andreslara501:ahi tienes razon
<ElPasmo> bueno
<zyen> BigBlueButto
<ElPasmo> tanto como excelente no es andres833 :)
<zyen> tienes
<zyen> BigBlueButton
<zyen> open y free
<Natecv> ahi buenos programas como skype
<Natecv> propietarios buenos y encima gratis
<ElPasmo> Si tienes a un familiar con deficiencia visual veras que skype es una basura que ni siquiera tiene atajos de teclado
<ElPasmo> :P
<ElPasmo> Lo que le hace casi imposible de manejar para alguien que no ve
<andreslara501> ElPasmo pues sí lo sé :( ya perdón no me regañe :(
<ElPasmo> no regaño :P es simplemente que me tiene quemadísimo ese asunto :P
<Natecv> Zyen:voy a darle un vistazo al bigbluebutton
<zyen> Natecv: ok no lo he probado yo, espero que te sirva
<andreslara501> Muchachos
<andreslara501> ahora soy yo el que pregunta, lo que pasa es que mi ex-cuñado me trajo una pc para reparar
<andreslara501> pero como la gente no aprende, dejó los documentos en el disco c
<andreslara501> necesito sacarlos, ¿qué cd-live me recomiendan que no sea tan pes
<andreslara501> ado
<zyen> una live-cd y los recuperas
<andreslara501> ?
<zyen> knoppiz
<zyen> knoppiz o cualquiera que quepa en un CD
<zyen> que sirve
<zyen> como si arrancas con ubuntu
<andreslara501> nooo pero knoppiz es muy pesado para descargarlo, no tengo tiempo :(
<andres833> ElPasmo, ??
<andres833> ElPasmo, dime
<ElPasmo> perdona andres833 autcompleté mal el nick :)
<andreslara501> voy a bajar knnopix
<zyen> Damn Small Linux
<ElPasmo> me refería a andreslara501 :)
<zyen> prueba ese
<andreslara501> hace años no lo bajo
<zyen> usalo puede servirte
<andreslara501> ¿cuál pasmo?
<andres833> ElPasmo, ok
<andreslara501> ¿cuál elpasmo?
<ElPasmo> no perdona andreslara501 no sé de ninguna distro ligera aparte de ubuntu
<zyen> Damn Small Linux
<zyen> te okupa
<zyen> 50 mb
<zyen> lo arrankas desde usb
<zyen> y go :)
<andreslara501> sí hace años la probé pero no sé si esté todavía con soporte para ntfs
<andreslara501> bueno, ahora me conecto, me voy a hacer eso.
<andreslara501> gracias
<zyen> creo que si andres
<zyen> nada
<andreslara501> gracias zyen
<zyen>  David Maeztu habla sobre wikileaks  mms://ondacerolivewm.fplive.net/ondacerowmlive-live/oc_bilbao
<pipo65> una pregunta
<pipo65> alguno probo unetbootbin
<pipo65> alguno probo unetbootin
<zyen> pipo65
<zyen> si
<zyen> funciona bien
<pipo65> zyen: y para hacer que un pendrive boote la iso la tengo q copiar yo
<pipo65> o tengo q descomprimirla dentro del pendribe
<zyen> no
<zyen> selecciona
<zyen> la ISO
<zyen> con unetbootin
<zyen> elije ISO en el programa
<zyen> seleccionas unidad
<zyen> y creas
<zyen> nada mas
<pipo65> hise eso pero no me booteo
<pipo65> es decir me booteo pero no carga nada
<pipo65> solo se queda en una cuenta regresiba
<pipo65> y cuando llega a 0 empiesa de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, existe una opcion que la deves cambiar de las no mencionadas
<Tarrasquero> pero no se decirte exactamente
<Tarrasquero> usb en fat32
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> ahora esta instalado slax
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, lo instalaste en el hd?
<pipo65> no en el usb
<Tarrasquero> ah
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: estoy probando distros q se puedan usar en el usb
<pipo65> lo ideal es q ocupe poco espacio sea completa y permita un booteo en fat32
<Tarrasquero> bueno practicamente todas las que quepan
<pipo65> para q pueda usar el pen para barias cosas
<pipo65> pido poco no
<Tarrasquero> una de las mas faciles es wifiway
<Tarrasquero> si... :9
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: slax es facil de instalar
<pipo65> igual estoy tratando de repararle las fallas q le encontre
<pipo65> en realidad no son fallas
<pipo65> s q solo trae el usuario root
<Tarrasquero> aha esta dando bastante de si la slax
<pipo65> lo bueno es q tiene todos los paquetes todos los entornos
<Tarrasquero> pipo podemos seguir en ot
<pipo65> y de 7 makinas en que la probe solo en una no booteo
<pipo65> sep
<igant512> hola
<igant512> me presento, soy ignacio de montevideo, uruguay
<igant512> hay alguien?
<BsdNeo> !pregunta | igant512
<kubot> igant512: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Natecv> tengo una duda que quisiera comentaros,es sobre los servidores,no se como va el tema,ya que,esta el tema de la base de datos que es en si un servidor(me parece),mi pregunta es si para instalar un servidor es necesaria una maquina dedicada especificamente,para ello,es decir una maquina servidor
<Natecv> me surgio la duda mirando un manual sobre administracion en linux
<Natecv> si me podeis explicar mas o menos lo que podais seria de agradecer
<erAbuelo> Natecv: para montar un servidor te vale cualquier pc, ahora bien en funcion del tipo de servidor necesitaras mas o menos recursos, memoria, disco, procesador etc
<Natecv> entiendo
<ElPasmo> Como  bien dice erAbuelo, un servidor no se refiere a una máquina, sino a un proceso. Puedes crear un proceso servidor en cualquier PC :)
<ElPasmo> Pero claro, si exige mucho, a lo mejor necesita de un entorno específico para el.
<Natecv> pero puede como poder convivir un sistema servidor con uno normal se puede
<Natecv> no?
<ElPasmo> no pienses a nivel de sistemas informáticos
<ElPasmo> piensa a nivel de aplicaciones
<ElPasmo> puedes tener una aplicación servidora instalada en tu ordenador normal sí :)
<Natecv> claro
<Natecv> y un cliente
<ElPasmo> perfectamente
<Natecv> pero entonces
<ElPasmo> el servidor escuchará peticiones en  algún puerto, y tu cliente dirigirá las peticiones a dicho puerto
<ElPasmo> por ejemplo, puedes tener un servidor ftp instalado y con un cliente acceder tecleando ftp://localhost:21
<Natecv> no se trata de montar una maquina con un sitema operativo servidor
<ElPasmo> :)
<Natecv> y todo eso?
<ElPasmo> Depende de los requerimientos del proceso servidor. Si es un servidor que exige mucho quizás necesites no sólo una máquina, sino varias. Pero creo que ese no es el caso :P
<Natecv> jajaja
<Natecv> ya
<Natecv> simplemente es por aprender
<Natecv> saber como va
<ElPasmo> por ejemplo el servidor de búsquedas de google debe tener un porrón de máquinas montadas detrás :)
<ElPasmo> pero yo llevo años con  un servidor ftp montado en mi ordenador y lo tengo abierto incluso cuando juego
<Natecv> pero entonces por ejemplo a nivel de aplicacion como dices
<Natecv> lo entiendo
<Natecv> es simplemente un servidor al que realizas peticiones y te muestra en pantalla la informacion en tu programa cliente(por ejemplo navegador)
<ElPasmo> Teóricamente un servidor se define por un proceso en un computador que puede ser local o remoto que responde peticiones de otros procesos.
<Natecv> pero en el caso de montar una base de datos en plan empresa o lo q sea tendria q ser ya con maquinas servidores ,sistemas operativos del tipo servidor y todo eso
<Natecv> no?
<ElPasmo> Dichas peticiones luego pueden ser procesadas por los clientes en diferentes formas, una de ellas presentar la información por pantalla.
<Natecv> ahi va
<ElPasmo> Normalmente sí, necesitarías servidores dedicados (y con dedicado se entiende a que dicho sistema hardware está para sólo dar soporte a dicho proceso servidor)
<Natecv> a eso me referia
<ElPasmo> De hecho, tendría seguramente un sistema operativo especial (una edición de servidor)
<ElPasmo> sí, exacto.
<Natecv> ahi va
<Natecv> seria montar una maquina con hardware y software
<ElPasmo> Pero vamos, que para montar un servidor ftp, html o de correo lo puedes hacer en cualquier pc, de hecho incluso puedes reciclar alguna anticualla
<Natecv> especifico para la tarea
<Natecv> si
<ElPasmo> No sólo eso Natecv, en términos profesionales también tendrías que ocuparte de la conexión. Necesitarías una red especial o una conectividad especial para tu servidor.
<Natecv> elpasmo:te refierees a toda la LAn
<ElPasmo> Una conexión de banda ancha, servidores de respaldo, un servicio de balanceo de carga.... hay mucha miga en todo eso...
<Natecv> topologia de red y todo eso
<Natecv> no?
<ElPasmo> Claro, cuestiones de seguridad, etc, etc., etc....
<Natecv> eso es otra cosa de la q tengo duda
<Natecv> servicio de balanceo de carga
<Natecv> que es exactamente?
<ElPasmo> pues tienes tu proceso servidor replicado en una o varias máquinas
<Natecv> como especie de un mirror?
<Natecv> mas o menos
<Natecv> ?
<ElPasmo> cuando recibes una petición, el balanceo de carga se encarga de dirigirlo a un servidor de tal manera que evite el colapso de alguno
<ElPasmo> sí, pero automático
<ElPasmo> los mirrors los eliges tú, el servicio de balanceo de carga elige el mirror adecuado de forma transparente al usuario
<Natecv> entoncees el balanceo de carga es para distribuir y dirigir las peticiones a distintos servidores para no sobresaturarlos
<ElPasmo> tú ni siquiera sabes que detrás de la dirección que escribes del proceso servidor hay múltiples máquinas
<ElPasmo> sí
<Natecv> seria un metodo de seguridad entonces
<Natecv> no?
<ElPasmo> Para garantizar la fiabilidad del servidor.
<Natecv> entiendo
<ElPasmo> El tiempo que está disponible
<Natecv> y eso podria evitar ataques tipo Ddos
<ElPasmo> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Natecv> y todo eso
<Natecv> no?
<ElPasmo> vamonos a  #ubuntu-es-offtopic para no molestar Natecv
<Natecv> ok
<colo> hola: me pueden decir como instalar aircrack, desde un archivo win.zip que he bajado
<ElPasmo> colo, pasa enlace del programa :)
<colo> te refieres de adonde lo baje?
<erAbuelo> colo: porque no lo instalas desde los repos oficiales de ubuntu ?
<colo> porque queria usar una en especial
<erAbuelo> y que tiene de especial ?
<colo> aircrack-ng-1.0-rc1-win.zip es esta
<ElPasmo> sí colo, me refiero a eso
<ElPasmo> pero eso parece para windows no?
<erAbuelo> eso era lo especial xdD
<colo> ubuntu
<colo> desde la pagina de aircrack lo baje
<erAbuelo> eso es para windows
<ElPasmo> Pero creo que te has bajado una versión para windows
<colo> huuu que mal
<dzup2> bha una version de windows , como la vaz a correr con wine?, mal mal muy mal
<xangua> jum......
<colo> no lo quiero correr en ubuntu en la eee701
<erAbuelo> a parte en la pagina de aircrack van por la version 1.1
<colo> mas nueva seria
<dzup2> esque que lo bajo de taringa o de softonic o como se llama esa pagina fea
<erAbuelo> instala la de los repos, no te compliques la vida
<colo> pero alguien me ayudara a usarlo con esa version, nada mas que por eso
<colo> no no lo baje de ahi
<erAbuelo> la version de ubuntu es 1.0-1
<ElPasmo> por cierto, sólo avisar que dicho programa es ilegal bajo las leyes españolas (si eres de españa)... a mi me da exactamente igual las leyes, pero vamos... por avisar que no quede :P
<erAbuelo> ElPasmo: cual de ellos ?
<colo> 1.0rc 1 me dijo que se llamaba
<ElPasmo> el aircrack, por lo que veo es para romper contraseñas wifi no?
<erAbuelo> no, es un programa de auditoria wifi
<hashashin> ElPasmo, el uso que puedas darle quiza sea ilegal, pero el programa por si sólo no lo es
<ElPasmo> sí que lo es hashashin, según la legislación española es sancionable la simple posesión de software destinado a saltarse alguna medida de protección
<colo> quiero usarlo para saber que tan segura es mi red
<ElPasmo> erAbuelo, a vale, si es eso entonces na... pero vamos, que la ley española es bastante absurda...
<colo> eo no e ilegal aca ni en la china, creo
<ElPasmo> no colo, error mio, eso no es ilegal
<erAbuelo> ElPasmo: entonces tb es ilegal los programas de copia de dvd, cd etc
<Obito> hola a todos... vengo a molestarlos un poco... tengo CERO de programacion.. y queria empezar con C o Python (me recomendaron esos xq me dijeron q son sumamente faciles de aprender) y les queria preguntar q opinan ustedes?? alguno sabe de algun buen manual de esos lenguajes ? :P
<ElPasmo> erAbuelo, de hecho sí, no hay precedentes sobre el tema, pero por la redacción de la ley perfectamente el nero puede ser ilegal :P
<ElPasmo> Obito, yo he seguido el  dive into python, y te aconsejo que preguntes en #python-es
<Obito> ElPasmo, muchas gracias
<colo> bueno el tema era si me dicen como instalar un archivo que esta en win.zip
<ElPasmo> colo, prueba con  wine...
<erAbuelo> colo: no hay un metodo, normalmente en zip solo se distribuyen archivos de windows, si no es asi, abrelo y mira si tiene un readme que indique como instalarlo, aunque no es algo aconsejable instalar software sin usar los programas de gestion de paqueteria de ubuntu
<hashashin> ElPasmo, pero no es el unico uso del aircrack el uso legitimo prima sobre el "mal uso" que se le pueda dar, como pasa con el nero mismamente, serie ilegal si el unico fin es saltarse una proteccion pero no es el caso, es un software de auditoria como otro cualquiera
<dzup2> http://ompldr.org/vNms2Zg
<colo> erAbuelo, ok, voy a ver si encuentro el que neesito
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe usar el mplayer
<ElPasmo> hashashin, afortunadamente no ha habido denuncias al respecto, pero con la ley en la mano yo no lo tengo claro eso que dices.
<dzup2> ups era en el otro canal
<erAbuelo> ElPasmo: con la ley en la mano, el 99% de politicos y empresarios de este pais estarian en la carcel
<erAbuelo> si todo fuera tan claro en las leyes no se necesitarian abogados xD
<colo> http://archive.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng/1.0rc1/  seria el tar.gz el que es para ubuntu?
<ElPasmo> erAbuelo, totalmente de acuerdo :P
<m4v> !aircrack colo
<kubot> colo: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<m4v> y recuerdo que el canal de charlas es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<colo> kubot, no quiero asistencia del programa, solo queria saber como se instalan desde un archivo de ese tipo
<m4v> !tar colo
<kubot> colo: Los archivos tar.bz2 y tar.gz no son ejecutables, son archivos comprimidos, «tar -xvzf archivo.tar.gz » o « tar -xvjf archivo.tar.bz2 » para descomprimirlos, o usa el gestor de archivadores file-roller (ubuntu) o ark (kubuntu).
<m4v> colo: y kubot es un bot.
<Obito> el IDE Eclipse es mejor instalarlo desde los repositorios o bajarlo de la pagina y ejecutarlo desde el portable ? o.O (ubuntu 10.04)
<ElPasmo> Obito, yo te aconsejo siempre usar los repositorios
<Obito> ElPasmo, eso hare
<colo> kubot, gracias
<colo> m4v, un bot, que es eso, dije algo malo?
<m4v> colo: es un programa, no es una persona.
<ElPasmo> colo, un bot es un programa que contesta a ciertas órdenes en una sala IRC
<ElPasmo> y hace otras funciones como evitar que alguien inunde el canal con un único mensaje.
<colo> entiendo, mucha tecnologia junta
<colo> es como los malditos contestadores automaticos
<colo> bueno no resolvi mis dudas, pero de igual manera se agradece, me voy a seguir trabajar
<colo> trabajando
<leviatan> hola resulta que usando ubuntu no puedo visualizar un archivo de documentos en formato tiff solo con windows lo puedo visualizar todos estos documentos e imprimir con ubuntu me he usado todo tipo de visualizadores de documentos y visores de imangen y solo logro ver en todo caso la primera pagina de ese archivo de 9 paginas que hay, a caso con ubuntu es estos casos es forzosa o necesaria usar algun conversor de archivos , que por cierto no se usar, para
<leviatan>  verlos y poder imprimirlos?
<cousteau> # convert imagen.tiff imagen_numero_%03d.png
<cousteau> como el visor de documentos no está pensado para imágenes a lo mejor cierto tipo de imagen no se ve bien, pero el convert de imagemagick o el gimp son distintos
<andreslara501> ¿todavía están con lo de tiff?
<andreslara501> ¿por qué no ejecutas el Corel portable con Wine como última opción?
<leviatan> andreslara501, prueva abrir un documento de ese tipo sin usar windows ni convertirlo y despues me lo preguntas de nuevo
<cousteau> leviatan, prueba a abrir un documento de ese tipo sin abrirlo y verás como no se puede
<andreslara501> leviatan a mí me tocó una vez un archivo de Corel, no tenía opción y me tocó descargar el Corel portable y ejecutarlo y abrir el archivo .tiff
<leviatan> adreslara501,  ok pruebo con corel
<andreslara501> leviatan no es una solución "purista", pero cuando uno tiene necesidad...
<leviatan> tan antilinux es el formato tiff? pregunto
<cousteau> leviatan, la cosa es así, si el archivo es raro, tienes que hacer cosas raras para abrirlo; yo ya te digo que un .tiff multicapa me lo abre el evince sin problemas, pero si pasan cosas raras pues hay que hacer cosas raras
<leviatan> cousteau, debe ser una rareza de windows ese tiff porque solo en windows se ve y se imprime bien
<cousteau> leviatan, bueno, creo que es de windows
<cousteau> ya te digo que puedes, o bien abrirlo con Gimp, o bien convertirlo a imágenes con convert
<leviatan> cousteau, con gimp es muy incomodo usarlo para esa tarea, para editar si aunque en general gimp no me gusta nada aunque sea muy util
<cousteau> leviatan, pues copia-pega el comando que te he pasado
<cousteau> convert imagen.tiff imagen_numero_%03d.png
<cousteau> eso te creará un montón de imágenes   imagen_numero_000.png imagen_numero_001.png   etc
<fzeta> nas noches, perlas.....
<leviatan> cousteau he ejecutado ese comando pero que hay que hacer despues?
<cousteau> leviatan, abrir las imágenes
<leviatan> vale con cualquier visor
<leviatan> ?
<cousteau> sí, png es un formato serio
<cousteau> y bien? funcionó?
<leviatan> cousteau, se sigue viendo en negro con el visor de documentos de ubuntu
<cousteau> leviatan, bien, ahora prueba a abrir las imágenes que se han generado en vez del documento
<leviatan> he probado con el visor de imagenes de ubuntu y solo aparecen cuadrados
<cousteau> te han aparecido un montón de imágenes llamadas  imagen_numero_000.png imagen_numero_001.png   etc?
<yamaci91> chicos tienen algun virus para windows? he puesto linux aca en la compu de mi hermana y tiene el grub desde el cual mi hermana arranca el xp..  yo quiero que pueda seguir arrancando el xp pero que le ocurran cosas raras que se le cuelgue y cosas asi. veran, yo le instale hace mucho ese win xp y ahora no quiere dejarlo... le hablado pero nada, no se convense...sigue prefiriendo el mocosoft ése...
<leviatan> cousteau, en que carpeta estarian esas imagenes convertidas?
<cousteau> leviatan, en la misma que la imagen
<dzup2> yamaci91: sirvete http://vx.netlux.org/vl.php
<cousteau> te ha dado algún mensaje de error el comando que te pasé?
<cousteau> yamaci91, métele el disco duro en el microondas, eso fastidia un montón
<leviatan> pue no resulta tengo varios scrips conversores en nautilus pero ninguno me ha funcionado
<leviatan> pues
<yamaci91> cousteau eres un genio!...jejeje
<cousteau> yamaci91, no, en serio, deja a los windowseros vivir en paz
<dzup2> yamaci91: tan agusto que esta tu hermana en su facebook y tu le quieres arruinar su vida con linux :s
<incognia> ¿qué pedo?
<leviatan> cousteau,no lo logro hacer voy a probar coral
<dzup2> sacualco
<leviatan> perdon corel
<yamaci91> jaja... tenes razon pero veras... mi hermana siempre se queja o de la elocidad de la maquina o de que se le infecta, yo solucione la velocidad quitando el antivirus, pero poniendo a win en una cuenta limitada y ahora mi hermana se queja de nuevo porq no puede hacer cosas...y sino me rompe las pelotas para que le instale cosas yo, y si le doy la clave de win admin como lo hice, tarde o temprano se le cagara todo con virus si no pongo el antivirus que le 
<leviatan> cousteau, que corel hay que usar para wine, hay muchos con ese nombre?
<dzup2> yamaci91: freeze la computer con deepfrezze
<dzup2> yamaci91: congelale el disco duro con deep freeze o algo asi, tambien puedes freezearle la maquina en ubuntu
<yamaci91> si! y se quejara de quede vez en cuando pierde archivos por no ser tan atenta... quew no podra cambiar el fondo de pantalla y eso...
<dzup2> solo que su home este em /tmp ...meta lo que le meta la pc comienza igual
<yamaci91> freezar ubuntu?
<dzup2> yamaci91: comprale una memorystick
<dzup2> si
<dzup2> congelar ubuntu, o linux o bsd ...si se puede
<yamaci91> dzup2 cómo? la tienes facil o busco por ahi?
<erAbuelo> yamaci91: pues dile que a partir de ahora lo que rompa lo arregla ella
<dzup2> yamaci91: en windows instala 2 particiones, instalate windows y los programas que quieras, freezea y la otra particion dejala sin congelar
<granjero> hola, ubuntu permite nombres de usurios con . en el medio??? por ej?  carlos.perez
<dzup2> espera que te digo
<yamaci91> igual deja... no vale la pena freezar ubuntu
<yamaci91> es como si congelara mi corazon...
<Tarrasquero> granjero, creo que si
<Tarrasquero> :S
<granjero> Tarrasquero, yo creo en buda
<granjero> =)
<erAbuelo> y eso a buda no le mosquea ?
<Tarrasquero> pues pruebalo, que quieres que te diga :)
<granjero> erAbuelo, me parece que si....
<Tarrasquero> rompe cosas y aprende :)
<erAbuelo> :)
<granjero> por eso me hace preguntar estas cosas
<dzup2> yamaci91: http://wiki.shellium.org/w/Howto_Enable_GUEST_account_at_start_in_Lucid_Ubuntu_Linux_without_prompting_for_user_password.or_FREEZE_an_Account
<yamaci91> GRACIAS GRACIAS
<granjero> ubuntu no acepta nombres de usuarios con  .
<cossier> granjero, creo que no pq luego lo usa para generar el directorio de usuario
<Tarrasquero> ea pues ya sabes otra cosa mas. como dice el proberbio chino nunca te acostaras... :P
<Tarrasquero> intenta co 'fran.delgado'
<luis__> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<luis__> necesitaba una mano amigos , recien instale 10.10
<luis__> me asombro que detecto todo de mi notebook, incluso la placa inalambrica
<Tarrasquero> :)
<luis__> el tema es que anda lento internet, ya probe configurar las DNS, desactivar IPv6
<Tarrasquero> estos modulos...
<leviatan> tarrasquero a este usuario de ubuntu le pasa lo mismo que a mi : http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/66756
<cossier> luis__, y cuanta memoria tiene tu notebook
<luis__> 2gb de ram ddr3
<luis__> es una hp420
<cossier> luis__, va lento en que sentido ( youtube) ?
<luis__> no todo en general, lento para cargar paginas comunes
<xangua> pss si va lento el interné, habla con tu proveedor
<luis__> incluso al abrir firefox demora en abrir google que esta como web de inicio
<luis__> hola xingua, el tema es que en la misma red otros PCs andan barbaro
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, instala → ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leviatan> tarrasqueros, creo tenerlos instalados pero voy a mirar
<leviatan> tarrasqueros , los tenia instalados, ubuntu-restricted-addons
<leviatan> Paquetes restringidos de uso común para Ubuntu
<luis__> la tasa de transferencia de las descargas anda ok, para lo que es mi conexion
<luis__> por ejemplo recien probe bajar 10.10 del servidor de MIT y me baja siempre arriba de 100kbps
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, son lo extras aunque si tienes esos instalados quizas los tengas tbm
<luis__> lo que anda lento es la navegacion, parece un problema de DNS
<leviatan> tarrasqueros, si tambien ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leviatan> Paquetes restringidos de uso común para Ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> luis__, configuraste firefox?
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, el nombre exacto es tiff
<luis__> solo deshabilite IPv6 desde firefox
<Tarrasquero> a ver si es error depues abrelo y haz una cosa
<NACHO__> holas
<Tarrasquero> about:config ←
<leviatan> tarrasqueros, el formato del archivo es en propiedades este: imagen TIFF (image/tiff)
<Tarrasquero> esta bien
<NACHO__> queria consultarles sobre posibilidades laborales con linux y software libre (pero no me gusta programar)
<luis__> Tarrasquero: ahi entre
<Tarrasquero> y en el filtro coloca esto → pipe
<luis__> ok
<luis__> aparecen 4 opciones
<Tarrasquero> en los cuatro valores modificas tres de true a false
<Tarrasquero> y la que te muestra el valor 4 cambialo por 8
<luis__> hecho
<Tarrasquero> prueba a ver
<luis__> Tarrasquero: mejoro mucho, pero por ejemplo google y youtube los carga lento
<luis__> Tarrasquero: una vez dentro de google o youtube busca rapido anda todo ok, pero el tema es al cargar la 1era vez
<Tarrasquero> pues no se si los drivers
<Tarrasquero> a la primera vez
<NACHO__> hola?alguien leyo mi consulta?
<Tarrasquero> si nacho__
<Tarrasquero> pero no es el canal adecuado
<Tarrasquero> creo que es algo de developers
<NACHO__> y donde puedo preguntar erso?
<Tarrasquero> aunque no te dediques al desrollo pero ellos te podran guiar mejor, creo
<NACHO__> q canal dijiste?
<luis__> Tarrasquero: pensas que puede ser el driver wireless?
<Tarrasquero> realmente no se solo suponia
<Tarrasquero> puede ser luis__
<luis__> me voy a fijar, en la web de hp tienen drivers para linux
<Tarrasquero> luis__, que chipsets carga la targeta?
<luis__> realtek
<luis__> RTL8191_8192_SE_WindowsDriver_2016.2.0521.2010.F0062_23.P0525_ISS_1.00.0157.Win7.L
<Tarrasquero> luis__, pues mira en la pag ofic a ver...
<luis__> ese es el nombre del driver para seven que tengo
<Tarrasquero> luis__, haz esto → lspci | grep Ethernet
<leviatan> existe algun programa que convierta archivos tiff en otro formato reconocible para ubuntu?
<luis__> 85:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<luis__> me tiro eso
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, ya te hemos dicho que es perfectamente soportado por linux
<luis__> esa es la placa de red comun, ahora estoy sobre wifi
<Tarrasquero> luis__, cuantos dialogos te abrio el comando?
<Tarrasquero> una se supone es la de cable y otra la wireless
<leviatan> tarrasqueros al importar ese archivo tiff con gimp me da error aunque el primer documento se ve , y sin embargo en windows ese archivo se visualiza sin problemas
<luis__> me tiro dos renglones que pegue mas arriba
<luis__> aqui quedo como 1 solo
<luis__> en la web de HP estan estos dos drivers:    Controlador Ralink LAN inalámbrico para SuSE Linux (2.6.32 Kernel) de Novell
<luis__> y   Controlador Broadcom LAN inalámbrico para SuSE Linux (2.6.32 Kernel)
<Tarrasquero> luis__, lo que pegaste no es la wireless, solo pegaste un renglon
<Tarrasquero> en consola al pegar dos renglones, uno que fuera
<Tarrasquero> queda*
<luis__> luis@hp420:~$ lspci | grep Ethernet
<luis__> 85:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<luis__> luis@hp420:~$ ^C
<luis__> luis@hp420:~$
<Tarrasquero> ese es el mismo :S
<irene> hola, buenas el problema de la tonda de hoy, voy instalar thunderbird me lo descargo esta en ingles lo desistalo, todo ok voy a la web me descargo una carpeta llamada thunderbird la descomprimo tengo todo descomprimido, ¿que tengo que hacer ahora?, tengo un archivo llamado thunderbird-bin que tengo que hacer????
<luis__> entonces me abrio un solo dialogo
<luis__> o sea cuando puse el comando me tiro solo la ehternet y no wireless
<irene> vien una web esto -- sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-es-es
<Tarrasquero> cuando hago ese comando me tira las dos :S
<luis__> que raro
<luis__> a fines practicos estoy navegando wireless...
<voyager1> irene no está en los repositorios de tu distro?
<Tarrasquero> pero haz solo lspci y chekea la wireless
<irene> perdón
<irene> la misma carpeta en otro sitio?
<voyager1> irene, el thunderbird no está en los repositorios de tu distro?
<voyager1> irene en tu sources.list
<irene> soy un poco novata
<irene> te agradezco tu ayuda
<luis__> Tarrasquero, aqui la tengo! 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<voyager1> irene mira en synaptic
<irene> pero me puedes decir paso paso
<irene> ok
<irene> busco el que?
<voyager1> irene, entiendo que tienes ubntu o similares
<voyager1> thunderbird
<luis__> luis@hp420:~$ lspci | grep Wireless
<luis__> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<luis__> si le tiro el comando asi toma bien
<voyager1> luis__, mejor por pastebin
<luis__> voyager1: disculpa no se como usarlo!
<voyager1> luis__mira en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<voyager1> irene, lo has encontrado?
<luis__> prueba: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543818/
<luis__> esta bueno, gracias amigo  todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo (y despues se comparte!)
<voyager1> luis__has buscado en lo que pones en el pastebin en google
<Nukeador> Buenas
<Nukeador> A alguno le ha pasado que tras la actualización y teniendo el sistema con idioma es_ES, Firefox se le ha configurado como es-AR?
<Nukeador> Me ha pasado en dos equipos distintos
<luis__> ahi estoy buscando
<voyager1> luis__ google es un buen lugar donde encontrar una solución a nuestros problemas y para aprender
<irene> perdona nada sig en ingles
<luis__> true, true
<irene> estoy buscando en foro
<irene> ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<dobladov> netbios1
<irene> para el correo otro igual o similar
<voyager1> irene, tienes activado todo tipo de repositorio de ubuntu?
<voyager1> irene te sirve evolution?
<luis__> ahi instale el chrome a ver que onda
<luis_> hola amigos volvi
<luis_> alguien sabe porque en los navegadores demore en cargar la pagina de inicio?
<israel> HOLA!
<israel> hola a todos, quisiera exponer un problema que tengo con un pdf y unos archivos
<Guest16756> idetalles
<israel> pues tengo un pdf
<israel> que me redirecciona a un archivo .py
<israel> exactamente es este
<israel> http://marmota.act.uji.es/mtp/pdf/python.pdf
<israel> en la pagina dos de el tutorial u 8 del pdf
<luis_> hola amigos volvi
<luis_> alguien sabe porque en los navegadores demore en cargar la pagina de inicio?
<israel> me da a conocer una forma facil de acceder al codigo del programa python
<israel> le doy a ese enlace
<israel> y me manda a una carpeta que se llama file:programas
<israel> cosa que es rara, renombro la carpeta como file:programas
<israel> pero me vota el siuiente error
<israel> Ha ocurrido un error al ejecutar el proceso hijo «gedit» (Permiso denegado)
<israel> todo esto dentro del pdf
<israel> quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar
 * Lancro se despide
<israel> hola?
<israel> hola guest!
<israel> Hola a todos, tengo un pdf que tiene un enlace a  «/home/i51243l/programas/hola_mundo_1.py»
<israel> y m da un error, dice:
<israel> si, hice eso
<israel> si no lo hubiese hecho
<israel> no me saldria error del gedit
<israel> Ha ocurrido un error al ejecutar el proceso hijo «gedit» (Permiso denegado)
<israel> que hago?
<luis_> alguien sabe porque en los navegadores demore en cargar la pagina de inicio?
<fosco_> buenas
<efpc2003> /join #ubuntu-uy
<israel> ¿?
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-15
<herzyo> hola
<Reisilver> hola
<leviatan> Hola, me pasa con ubuntu lo mismo que a este usuario y esto ya data del 2005:  http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=37266
<efpc2003> ni idea leviatan
<leviatan> efpc2003 con ese mismo problema en ubuntu desde el 2005 y como dices ni idea
<m4v> no suelo ver archivos tiff..
<leviatan> m4v porque no te los mandan en documentos oficiales como a mi
<m4v> no quise decir que no los haya, solo que como no los suelo ver, no sé que aplicaciones pueden leerlo aparte de aplicaciones de dibujo como gimp o krita
<leviatan> m4v con windows se ven si preguntarle
<m4v> no tengo ningún tiff para probar si andan con okular por ejemplo.
<leviatan> con okular tampoco funciona con los tiff de multicapa
<efpc2003> que son bien los tiff
<efpc2003> imagen grafico
<efpc2003> voy a ver en la web
<leviatan> imagen TIFF (image/tiff)
<m4v> aunque es un formato raro para usar con documentos, tiff es para imágenes.
<leviatan> efpc2003
<leviatan> parece ser que se usan en los fax
<efpc2003> algo así dice wikipedia "es un formato de archivo de imágenes con etiquetas"
<leviatan> para escanear los fax si se usa en windows mucho el formato tiff
<chilicuil> ok, no tengo idea sobre los tiff's esos, pero una solucion temporal seria transformarlos a jpg's $ find . -name '*'.tiff -exec bash -c "mogrify -format jpg -quality 90 {} \;
<efpc2003> leviatan escucha a chilicuil
<m4v> si, suena como la mejor solución
<leviatan> chilicuil cada vez que reciba un documento asi salvo que haya un conversor rapido y sencillo de usar que convierta todos los documentos y no uno en uno , tendre mientras tanto que recurrir a windows
<fosco_> tantos faxes recibes¿
<leviatan> este documento es un archivo tiff de 9 paginas
<chilicuil> sniff, leviatan , pues si, hay que ser practicos y usar lo que este a la mano
<leviatan> chilicuil eso explica un poco porque uno no se puede despegar de windows a veces ni un palmo
<Reisilver> I love windows
<Reisilver> windows forever
<Reisilver> sin ofender
<chilicuil> leviatan: eip =(
<Reisilver> debe haber una solución sólo que no sabemos cuál es
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> ese es el problema
<Reisilver> o sea una solución del lado del software libre
<leviatan> chilicuil no entiendo ese lenguaje en clave se mas diafano si puedes
<efpc2003> el problema es que la gente le tiene miedo a la consola, a abrir una terminal
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> pues sí
<chilicuil> creo que en este caso hay varias opciones: ver porque ubuntu no soporta esos archivos (estoy seguro que los soporta de alguna forma), o ejecutar/crear un conversor facil, bonito y rapido
<Reisilver> claro
 * chilicuil googlea furioso por una respuesta
<leviatan> gimp los soporta pero al igual que menciona el usuario del 2005 resulta todavia muy incomodo para trabajar con ellos en gimp
<leviatan> chilicuil
<chilicuil> ummm, leviatan , en todo caso debe ser una libreria, no?, /me solo intenta adivinar mientras sigue leyendo
<leviatan> Visor de TIFF multicapa en Ubuntu?
<leviatan> Me enviaron por email un Fax en formato TIFF de 43 hojas, y tuve que verlo en Irfanview en Windows porque no encontré cómo verlo en Ubuntu, ni eog ni gthumb viewer lo soportan.
<leviatan> Lo más cercano fue el GIMP, pero es muy incómodo estar activando y desactivando capas.
<leviatan> Sugerencias?
<m4v> leviatan: creo que ya te las dimos, lo más útil que ví es convertir los tiffs a otro formato. Si eso no te convence entonces usa el Windows. Nadie te fuerza a usar Ubuntu.
<chilicuil> ummm, leviatan al parecer se pueden ver con un plugin para firefox...
<chilicuil> leviatan: http://tiff-plugin.sourceforge.net/ o en ubuntu $ sudo apt-get install libtiff-tools
<leviatan> m4v usaria el conversor en ubuntu si tuviera una gui y no todo mediante consola , siempre que convierta todo el archivo con todos los documentos a la vez no de uno en uno
<Reisilver> ese programa que usas en windows no lo puedes usar con wine
<Reisilver> ah pero tendrías que configurarle el directx primero
<leviatan> reilsilver, es el propio visor de imagenes de microsoft dudo que pueda ser emulado con wine
<Reisilver> es el único programa que lee ese tipo de archivos
<chilicuil> lol, ummm 'feh' puede verlos
<Reisilver> feh
<Reisilver> ?¿
<chilicuil> es un visor de imagenes
<leviatan> reilsirve no lo se porque fue ejecutarlo con windows y el sistema sin preguntar lo abrio con esa aplicacion que forma parte de windows
<Reisilver> m4v, Ubuntu for ever . Ilove Ubuntu en especial los LTS
<Reisilver> instala feh
<Reisilver> bueno suerte
<leviatan> reilsilver, ok pruebo con feh  a ver que tal
<kashis> hola buenas noches
<chilicuil> buenas noches kashis
<kashis> como puedo cambiar el tamaño de las ventanitas de los espacios de trabajo?
<kashis> eso es posible, o queda por defecto?
<chilicuil> buena pregunta kashis , no tengo la mas remota idea, ummm, supongo que la unica forma de 'cambiar el tamaño' es cambiando el tamaño de todo el panel...
<kashis> chilicuil, si , aumentando los pixeles del panel, aumentan las ventanas, pero siguen rectangulares, yo queria (de ser posible) ponerlas cuadradas como he visto en otras pc
<chilicuil> oh, ummm kashis has probado asignandole menos espacio a ese applet?, ummm, no tengo una maquina con gnome ahorita para probar si eso se puede hacer, pero puedes probar
<kashis> chilicuil, y como le asigno menos espacio al applet?
<chilicuil> kashis: da con el boton secundario en el panel y escoge 'desbloquear' o algo asi, y luego supongo que podras modificar espacios, no me hagas mucho caso, solo estoy suponiendo
<leviatan> reilsilver , con feh tampoco ha podido ser solo se ven cuadraditos
<Reisilver> sabes
<kashis> chilicuil, eso mismo vi en google, segun un escrito las ventanas deberian modificarse con el mouse, pero en mi caso eso no es posible, por eso pense que algo estaba haciendo mal,
<Reisilver> has probado ir al synaptic
<Reisilver> y poner
<Reisilver> tiff
<Reisilver> en el synaptic
<kashis> igual no es cosa  importante, pero resulta raro ver que 4 espacios de trabajo ocupen casi un cuarto de panel
<Reisilver> quizá debas instalar algo adicional para que feh funcione
<leviatan> reisilver puse tiff en el gestor de paquetes y me aparecen un sin fin de tipos de tiff des para kodak y otros que no se para que son
<leviatan> desde
<cradle> lis/ *colombia*
<cradle> list/ *colombia
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> son bastantes paquetes
<leviatan> reilsilver, si openoffice presentaciones solo puede abrir un solo documento de este archivo tiff con 9 documentos será por algo
<Reisilver> pero los lee
<Reisilver> puedes leerlos bien o apreciarlos sin error
<leviatan> reisilver si pero solo puede leer uno porque no detecta mas documentos
<leviatan> reisilver, quizas por ser un archivo multicapa si se le puede llamar asi
<Reisilver> bueno al menos es un avance
<Reisilver> ya puedes leer algunos
<Reisilver> pero con  feh
<Reisilver> no pasa nada
<leviatan> reisilver no puedo leer algunos solo siempre uno
<leviatan> reisilver y siempre el mismo documento
<Reisilver> lee esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/66756
<Reisilver> me avisas cuando lo hayas leído
<leviatan> reisilver esa pagina ya la habia ojeado pero no da ninguna solucion
<Reisilver> mira si tienes esto libtiff,en el synaptic
<leviatan> libtiff4 y libtifftools
<Reisilver> instalalos
<leviatan> libtiff-opengl no lo tengo y libtiff a secas tampoco
<Reisilver> desde synaptic
<Reisilver> cómo así
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> no te deja instalarlos
<Reisilver> o faltan dependencias
<leviatan> tengo instalados libtiff4 y libtiff-tools
<leviatan> no tengo instalados libtiff-opengl y libtiff no esta en mi gestor de paquetes
<Reisilver> y aún así gthumb no los ve
<Reisilver> qué ubuntu usas?¿
<Reisilver> lucid o maveric
<leviatan> reisilver gthumb no conozco esa aplicacion
<Reisilver> según lo que leí
<leviatan> maveric
<Reisilver>  aquí http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/66756
<Reisilver> te dan unas aplicaciones que podrían abrir esos documentos
<Reisilver> leelo bien
<Reisilver> po eso te digo
<leviatan> ok pruebo con gthumb
<Reisilver> ok
<leviatan> reisilver, gthumb no lo puede leer aunque esta muy bien como visor
<Reisilver> bueno te explico a mi me paso  algo similar
<Reisilver> yo necesitaba una librería pero la versión que yo quería no había en los repos de la nueva ubuntu
<Reisilver> creo que pasa algo similar en tu caso
<Reisilver> lo que tu necesitas es
<Reisilver> libtiff
<Reisilver> y no libtiff4
<Reisilver> quizá por eso las aplicaciones no logran leer ese archivo
<Reisilver> que tienes
<leviatan> ok
<Reisilver> quizá si bajas el paquete de los repos de Debian
<Reisilver> necesitas ese paquete deb
<Reisilver> sabes
<Reisilver> dime cuanto pesa tu archivo
<Reisilver> tiff
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> es pesado , es información confidencial
<Reisilver> ?¿
<leviatan> 785,5 KiB (804348 bytes)
<leviatan> es de juzgado
<Reisilver> no pesa ni un mega
<leviatan> de un juzgado
<Reisilver> mira no me lo tomes a mal sólo lo hago por ayudar, claro está que la otra solución sea que recurras a un PC con windows , si gustas mandame ese archivo para ver si lo puedo visualizar en mi sabayon de 64 bits
<Reisilver> quizá yo lo pueda ver
<Reisilver> y de esa forma sabremos cómo es que se puede ver o tal vez no se pueda no sé la verdad nunca trabaje con ese formato, sólo lo hago por darte una mano
<leviatan> si no fuera de contenido personal te lo mandaria pero no es el caso
<leviatan> pero es tan solo un fax escaneado con windows xp probablemente en formato tiff
<Reisilver> es una imagen
<Reisilver> no debría haber problema
<leviatan> no es un fallo de un juez
<leviatan> una resolucion judicial
<Reisilver> pero en sí es como un archivo jpeg
<Reisilver> no
<Reisilver> o es un achivo de texto
<Reisilver> qué es imagen o texto
<leviatan> si se visualiza como una imagen escaneada
<Reisilver> el gimp
<Reisilver> lo puede abrir
<leviatan> si pe multi capas y resulta molesto para visionarlo en linux
<Reisilver> f-spot
<leviatan> si pero en multicapas
<Reisilver> digikam
<leviatan> f-spot no lo puede leer
<Reisilver> gqview
<leviatan> g1viwe lo lee pero solo el primer documento de ahi no pasa
<Reisilver> es un tiff especial entonces mejor dicho
<leviatan> image/tiff
<Reisilver> es un archivo que tiene otros archivos dentro de él
<leviatan> puede ser o sera asi
<Reisilver> dime con que lo leers en windows
<Reisilver> cómo se llama la aplicación
<Reisilver> infarview
<Reisilver> creo
<Reisilver> eso fue lo que dijiste
<leviatan> con el reproductor de imagenes de windows
<leviatan> no infarview lo dijo el chico de bogota en su relato en el 2005
<Reisilver> reproductor de imagenes?¿
<leviatan> si de windows
<Reisilver> no sabes el nombre en sí
<Reisilver> el nombre de la aplicación
<leviatan> ahora no me acuerdo del nombre exacto
<Reisilver> no tienes un windows a la mano
<leviatan> pero es el propio de microsoft no es el windows galery
<Reisilver> sí pero quisiera saber el nombre de la aplcación quizá con eso sepa cómo lo hace
<Reisilver> vamos
<Reisilver> no puede ser la gran cosa
<Reisilver> o sea que leer este tipo de archivos no debería ser un problema
<Reisilver> espera dices que el Gimp puede leerlos
<Reisilver> pero en capas
<Reisilver> porque no lo exportas desde el gimp a otro formato
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<Reisilver> ya que el Gimp lee todo el archivo cierto?¿
<NipSarm> hay forma de recuperar archivos que borré de la papelera?
<Reisilver> leviatan exporta el archivo a un formato más manejable
<Reisilver> prueba con The Gimp
<leviatan> con gimp lo he de convertir uno a uno  y es laborioso hacerlo
<Reisilver> no
<Reisilver> hay una forma de que lo hago
<Reisilver> de un sólo tajo
<Reisilver> lo malo es que no recuerdo cómo
<Reisilver> podrías probar en google pasar varios archivos simultaneamente con the gimp
<Reisilver> Gimp puede hacerlo lo malo que no me acuerdo man , hace tiempo que no uso el programa,creo que hasta allí puedo ayudarte realmente ya no se me ocurren más ideas
<leviatan> la cuestios es que windows sigue siendo universal y omnipresente y en casos como este se evidencia que todavia no se puede prescindir de windows todavia a nivel de trabajo usando linux
<NipSarm> o.O?
<NipSarm> a ke te refieres leviatan?
<leviatan> lo siento pero no voy a empezar a contar toda la historia de nuevo preguntar a vuestros colegas
<Reisilver> bueno si es tu opinión se respeta
<Reisilver> pero difiero
<NipSarm> me podrias hacer un resumen xD
<Reisilver> si fuera mi necesidad quizá habría llegado a encontrar una forma, pero cómo no la es bueno, como dijo m4v puedes usar windows nadie te obliga a no usarlo
<Reisilver> pero en lo personal windows no es omniprescente sólo es costumbre
<Cibort> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Reisilver> nada más
<NipSarm> =S sigo sin entender, alguien sabe si en gnome puedo editar las opciones del clic derecho del raton??
<leviatan> ya pero es un problema con el que tropezaran muchos recien llegados de windows a linux y que desde el 2005 aun parece que no se ha resuelto
<Reisilver> y seguirá así
<Reisilver> no es problema de este lado
<Reisilver> sólo del lado que mantiene sus cosas cerradas y no crea estandares
<Reisilver> ejemplo el docx
<Reisilver> docx llama a office 2007 o superior eso llama a windows xp o superior eso después llama a usar el sistema de Gates
<NipSarm> si, me revienta el docx, pero sigo con la pregunta, se puede recuperar los archivos borrados de la papelera??
<leviatan> me gusta mucho usar openoffice  pero ahora con ese documento me ha fallado
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> no te fallado man
<Reisilver> no te puede fallar
<Reisilver> por una razón
<NipSarm> o.O? documento.. docx...  gimp....
<Reisilver> docx esun formato cerrado
<Reisilver> de microsoft
<NipSarm> algo me dice ke son imagenes ke no se ven en linux...
<Reisilver> cómo quieres que el openoffice lo abra no es un estandar
<Reisilver> no es como pdf
<Reisilver> o un doc
<Reisilver> que ya era un estandar
<Reisilver> a la mala pero era un estandar
<Reisilver> Hola NipSarm
<Reisilver> qué pasa man
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> cuál es el problema
<Reisilver> borraste algo
<leviatan> mientras windows acapare el casi 90 % de los ordenadores ese problema persistira
<Reisilver> quizá los videos prohibidos
<Reisilver> ummmmmm pues no es probllema para microsoft es un negocio
<Reisilver> es problema para la gente que trata de dejar windows
<NipSarm> xD naa, no son videos xD, son documentos que eran de un amigo
<leviatan> ese es mi caso
<Reisilver> jejejejejeje documentales
<Reisilver> con que ahora se llaman así
<NipSarm> >_< no mano no... stoy hablando de documentos, de tareas de la uni
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> ya entendi
<NipSarm> xD los 'documentales' estan en una particion dedicada xD
<leviatan> bueno good night a todos
<Reisilver> ok buenas noches
<Reisilver> caray Nip
<Reisilver> eso de borrar archivos
<Reisilver> es peligroso
<Reisilver> oye Nip
<mitnick> hola
<Reisilver> encontre algo
<Reisilver> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/7036379/Recuperar-datos-borrados-accidentalmente-en-Ubuntu.html
<Reisilver> mira
<Reisilver> NipSarm
<mitnick> hola reisilver
<Reisilver> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/7036379/Recuperar-datos-borrados-accidentalmente-en-Ubuntu.html
<Reisilver> hola
<NipSarm> ok (Y)  voy a revisar
<mitnick> alguien sabe de alguna herramienta buena para ver que hardware tengo en un notebook?
<NipSarm> =/  everest xDD
<mitnick> encontre uno que se llama hardinfo
<mitnick> lo probare
<mitnick> tengo un notebook que le quiero configurar ubuntu 10 es un easynote mh35
<mitnick> sera mucho ubuntu 10 para el?
<NipSarm> es note o net?
<mitnick> notebook
<mitnick> packarbell
<mitnick> no se si ponerlexubuntu o ubuntu
<mitnick> para que ande mas rapidop
<NipSarm> lo mas recomendable es debian.. pero yo digo no te compliques usa linux mint y sé feliz
<mitnick> nunca lo he usado
<mitnick> tengo mi ubuntu 10 en un note asus g51j que es una maquinaza y anda de lujo
<mitnick> pero en el packard bell no se que tanto
<mitnick> debian s muy complejo?
<mitnick> tengoganas de probarlo
<NipSarm> es como ubuntu, pero color verde, trae muchos codecs y programas instalados
<mitnick> mm no me gusta con tanta cosa instalada me gusta instalarlas yo mismo
<NipSarm> me refera linux mint, probé debian =/  y me di cuenta que tenia mucho por aprender xD
<mitnick> jaja
<mitnick> claro
<mitnick> y suse , fedora los has probado?
<NipSarm> si, a mi tambien me gusta instalarlas, pero digo : me paso 4 dias instalando lo ke voy a usar y al reinstalar el so tengo ke hacerlo de nuevo??
<mitnick> es que
<mitnick> yo por ejemplo instaleubuntu
<mitnick> con todo lo que quiero
<mitnick> y ahora hare una imagen
<mitnick> asi si dejo alguna cagadita
<mitnick> lo reinstalo con todo full
<mitnick> con remastersys
<mitnick> conoces esa aplicacion?
<mitnick> aun no la uso pero hablan maravillas
<mitnick> :P
<NipSarm> he usado ese programa =D ahora saca cuentas, l. mint te trae programas, le agregas los tuyos, los codecs, wallpapers, temas, etc
<NipSarm> vale o no vale la pena guardar esas cosas en un iso?
<mitnick> lo que uno quiero tener claro
<mitnick> asi lo dejas a tu medida
<mitnick> por cierto
<NipSarm> eco... a eso me refiero (Y)
<mitnick> has probado esas distros pequeñas
<mitnick> damm linux ....
<mitnick> vector
<NipSarm> una liviana que pesaba como 340 MB creo ke era lubuntu
<NipSarm> solo esa distro
<mitnick> ok
<NipSarm> la puse en un usb, me fui a probarlo a unas cabinas en la calle, llevé mis canciones para escucharlas
<mitnick> de donde eres nip?
<NipSarm> las puse y... no se encuentran codecs para reproducir estos archivos... : noooo!!
<mitnick> jajaja
<NipSarm> desde ese tiempo mint corazon xD
<mitnick> para mi que eres promotor de mint
<mitnick> xD
<mitnick> he leido cosas buenas de mint
<mitnick> tiene para 64 bits?
<NipSarm> si, creo ke si, tambien esta sacando su version debian
<mitnick> y a actual de que es?
<NipSarm> basada en debian y no en ubuntu, con las mismas caracteristicas
<mitnick> basado en que
<mitnick> a ok
<NipSarm> la actual es basada en la del suricato 10.10 de ubuntu
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<mitnick> eso va para nosotros
<mitnick> jaja
<NipSarm> si, tengo la ligera sospecha... xD
<mitnick> vamois al off topic nip
<mitnick> asi seguimos conversando
<NipSarm> ok
<cagc4> Hola, tengo una pregunta alguien sabe para que es el proceso indicator-application-service,  este proceso se me consume muchos recursos de mi maquina
<g3o> cagc4, cuanto te consume?
<curiousx> !google indicator-application-service
<kubot> Gaceta Sanitaria - Methods to smooth mortality indicators ...: <http://www.scielosp.org/scielo.php?pid=S0213-91112008000600017&script=sci_arttext>; Fallo en actualización [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1406206.html>; Application of Media Development Indicators kicks off in Ecuador: <http://portal.unesco.org/ci/en/ev.php- (2 more messages)
<cagc4> dice q el 98% de CPU
<g3o> bajo que version de ubuntu?
<cagc4> 10.10
<g3o> actualizaste desde 10.04 o instalación limpia?
<g3o> a lo mejor debas reinstalar la paqueteria indicator-*
<cagc4> limpia
<cagc4> para q sirve esa libreria
<cagc4> ?
<g3o> son los indicadores
<g3o> indicator applet y esas cosas
<cagc4> humm veo
<cagc4> bueno lo voy hacer por synaptic
<cagc4> g3o bueno parece que funcion la reinstalacion del paquete
<cagc4> muchas gracias
<g3o> cagc4, a la orden
<cagc4> bye buen dia, q descansen
<punkmexic> hola como puedo hacer que ubuntu me imprima un texto con archivos pero que se visualizen los acentos?
<punkmexic> hago esto ls -R > listadearchivos.txt
<curiousx> creo que con "pr" le da un formato de impresion a un .txt (una vista previa tambien) que podes imprimir luego
<punkmexic> donde va el pr
<curiousx> seria ---> pr <archivo>
<curiousx> en la terminal
<punkmexic> hago esto ls -R > pr listadearchivos.txt
<punkmexic> asi?
<curiousx> no
<curiousx> pr <archivo>
<curiousx> sin "<>"
<curiousx> seria pr un_nombre_de_archivo.txt
<punkmexic> el pr no sirve
<punkmexic> lo que yo quiero es que si tengo el nombre de 20 mp3s.. con acentos y ñ... darle click al folder y que me crree una lista de texto con las 20 mp3s
<curiousx> queres crear una lista de los .mp3 que tenes en una carpeta
<curiousx> ?
<CheckRSS> mmmm
<punkmexic> si
<curiousx> find /carpeta/* > lista.txt
<punkmexic> hize un nautilus script
<punkmexic> que al hacer esto o ls -R > pr listadearchivos.txt
<punkmexic> hace lo que quiero
<punkmexic> al darle click en crearlista
<punkmexic> nada mas que no me incluye acentos o ñ
<curiousx> mmm... los caracteres =(
<curiousx> no se como se puede solucionar =(
<punkmexic> me gustaria agregarle alguna opcion que diga character encoding=utf
<punkmexic> algo asi
<curiousx> use muy poco Gnome no se como ayudarte =(
<curiousx> nutilus tambien lo use muy poco =(
<punkmexic> usando ls -a me imprme correkto
<punkmexic> pero no los sub-folders
<punkmexic> si pongo -R para los subfolders me imprime Área de trabajo 1_006.png
<Frontini-> hola
<Frontini-> alguien podria ayudarme
<Frontini-> necesito conectar mi pc a un lcd 32' pero con ubuntu no me reconoce la conexion creoq eu es prolema de la resolucion
<nanovany> amigos,el clamav
<nanovany> elimina los virus?
<nanovany> o solo detecta?
<NeKRoiDe> buenasssssssssss
<novalettres> hi
<zurdito> hi
<zurdito> todo bien chicas ?
<zurdito> xD
<novalettres> ?
<novalettres> tas tirando para cualquier lado zurdito
<zurdito> y vos seguro estas tirando la goma
<zurdito> xD
<zurdito> chistesitoo
<zurdito> ya vuelvo
<Sadlymistaken> buenos dias
<Sadlymistaken> necesito asociar una extensión con un programa determinado... y en serio, no sé donde se hace eso
<Sadlymistaken>  y es que en google no se que poner para q me lo explique..
<arp-off> !google ubuntu extension de archivo
<kubot> Cambiar extension de varios archivos? | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/111568>; recuperar fichero borrado buscando por la extension | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/131073>; Añadir aplicaciones - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_aplicaciones>; Como instalar VMware player 3.0 con extension .bundle en Ubuntu ...: (2 more messages)
<arp-off> !google ubuntu asociar extension a programa
<kubot> Asociar tipos de archivo a programas | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/85950>; Extensión | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/55097>; Asociar un programa a un tipo de fichero « Think Ubuntu: <http://ubunturoot.wordpress.com/2008/05/14/asociar-un-programa-a-un-tipo-de-fichero/>; Asociar un archivo a un programa en Ubuntu: <http://planetared.com/2010/02/asociar-un- (2 more messages)
<arp-off> ahi tenes
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/85950
<juchipilo> Sadlymistaken:  abre tu nautilus... busca un archivo de la extension que te interesa.. clickea con boton derecho, y en la ventana que brota ve a la pestaña "abrir con"
 * xoan buenas
<Sadlymistaken> juchipilo, Abrir Con abre el archivo con esa aplicación, en ese momento, pero no siempre..
<Sadlymistaken> quiero decir que eso de marcar "Abrir este archivo siempre con esta apliación seleccionada" no funciona
<juchipilo> hazlo y veras
<Sadlymistaken> pero si ya lo hago juchipilo  y solo funciona con ESE archivo en concreto... no con todos con misma extenson
<juchipilo> que extension es?
<Sadlymistaken> cbz
<juchipilo> comics?
<juchipilo> jeje
<Sadlymistaken> juchipilo,  ya lo he conseguido
<Sadlymistaken> muchas gracias
<Sadlymistaken> eres un solete
<juchipilo> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/defaults.list  << es ahi
<juchipilo> al parecer
<juchipilo> que comics coleccionas?
<Sadlymistaken> gracias muy amable, eres un tesoro
<Sadlymistaken> juchipilo,  de todo... me trago todo tipo de comics.
<juchipilo> de casualidad no tienes de Chanoc?
<juchipilo> lo has oido alguna vez?
<Sadlymistaken> uhm... tu frecuentas La Mansion CRG?
<juchipilo> no
<juchipilo> no tengo idea de que es
<Sadlymistaken> pues en ese foro se comparten milloooooooooooones de comics en castellano
<Sadlymistaken> dime qe tipo es Chanoc?
<juchipilo> url
<Sadlymistaken> es de SuperHeores.... de Aventuras?? Es infantil?
<juchipilo> chanoc es un comic mexicano de los 70s
<juchipilo> es de aventuras en el mar y la selva
<Sadlymistaken> juchipilo, http://lamansion-crg.net/forum/index.php?
<juchipilo> gracias
<Sadlymistaken> voy a buscar a ver si tienen en la mansion..
<juchipilo> ok
<juchipilo> hay un foro por ahi donde comparten algunos
<juchipilo> deja busco la url
<Sadlymistaken> juchipilo,  estás de suerte
<Sadlymistaken> hay CHANOC en la mansion
<juchipilo> encontraste?
<juchipilo> uuuf que bien
<juchipilo> deja los busco
<juchipilo> soy coleccionista
<Sadlymistaken> pues hijo, para ser coleccionista, no conocer ese foro... xD
<Sadlymistaken> está en la sección LatinoAmericano...
<juchipilo> bueno es que yo los compro
<juchipilo> pero ultimamente estoy formando la coleccion digital
<Sadlymistaken> ahhhh, pues quizás nos puedas ayudar escaneando alguno que falte en la colección...
<juchipilo> yo tengo 600
<Sadlymistaken> que barbaridad
<juchipilo> son alrededor de 1200 en total
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> yo es que soy Español, y claro, tengo más de españa y chile..
<juchipilo> pero lo que me hizo cambiar es que ya los venden muy caros
<juchipilo> ya no compro por eso
<Sadlymistaken> por ejemplo Pulgarcito o El Principe Valiente... que tb son unos 3000..
<Sadlymistaken> ahm
<juchipilo> 10 dls promedio por cada ejemplar
<Sadlymistaken> si, no está el horno pa bollos... se ponen muy caros
<juchipilo> cuando yo compraba, pague promedio 4 o 5 dls por ejemplar
<Sadlymistaken> pues si ahora está al doble... santo dios
<juchipilo> asi que opte mejor por comprar un ipad, con la idea de escanearlos y consguir las versiones digitales
<Sadlymistaken> mira el enlace a CHANOC es este.... http://lamansion-crg.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=38758&hl=chanoc
<juchipilo> a gracias
<juchipilo> excelente
<juchipilo> vere si tienen alguno que yo no
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, al menos dicen que están RESERVADOS unos cuantos para ser escaneados... la cosa va lenta... la verdad... pero algo es algo... normalmente toda cosa que te encuentres escaneada en internet ... suele ser de La Mansión CRG..
<Sadlymistaken> un abrazo, tengo que irme, gracias por todo
<juchipilo> sale saludos
<mitnick> alguien sabe como hacer este simbolo | en la consola
<mitnick> ?
<juchipilo> en la consola se ve dividido en el centro
<juchipilo> no esperes ver la raya continua
<juchipilo> pero sigue siendo el mismo caracter a pesar de eso
<mitnick> a ver
<zurdito> depende de la configuracion del teclado yo lo uso con alt + 1
<zurdito> que nick hax0rz
<zurdito> 0.o
<zurdito> xD
<zurdito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qz11BFTgZU
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
 * yarol voy a teamviewwiviar jajaja
<mmoroca> hrm...
<remo> Hola buenas ¡¡
<remo> remo desde Chile.
<remo> Que tal.
<remo> Saben si las versiones de 10.04 y 10.10 las desarrollaron para MAC ?
<remo> porque no eh encontrado info al respecto.
<ElPasmo> Buenas remo, a qué te refieres con MAC? PowerPC?
<remo> Si Equipos MAC , ibook  etc
<ElPasmo> Me temo que no. Sólo hay versiones para la arquitectura x86.
<remo> Antes las versiones de ubuntu. venian tambien para MAC
<remo> hoy en dia al parecer.... no.
<remo> Tengo algunas que solicite de las antiguas, aunque nunca las instale.    y me asalto laduda si ahora cannonical lo seguia haciendo.
<remo>  me imagino que es por que nadie lo estaba usando.
<ElPasmo> No sé mucho del tema, pero Apple ha cambiado sus chipes a intel...
<ElPasmo> chips*
<ElPasmo> Así que en principio sobre eso puedes instalar cualquier distro linux
<remo> mm  si puede ser por eso. buena razon sería..
<ElPasmo> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/12089
<remo> Algo asi igual estoy leyendo.
<franklin> buenos dias, una pregunta, como hago para crear un lanzador que me apunte a una aplicacion que esta en otro equipo???
<franklin> buenos dias, una pregunta, como hago para crear un lanzador que me apunte a una aplicacion que esta en otro equipo???
<m4v> franklin: no es necesario repetir.
<franklin> jeje disculpeme
<Obito> Hola, como estan¿? Hay alguien que use de IDE Eclipse para programar en Python ¿??
<franklin> es que tuvimos que destruir un servidor en window
<m4v> franklin: y como vas a lanzar un programa que está en otra pc?
<m4v> Obito: pregunta en #python-es o #python-ar
<franklin> m4v: brother es con un lanzador, o acceso directo que me abra un ejecutable que esta en la carpeta con otro equipo
<franklin> es que queremos montar ubuntu a una oficina, y pues ellos usan unos programas en vfp
<franklin> y mientras migramos todo a php, pues necesitamos dar respuesta ve
<franklin> y con un lanzador puedo abrir una carpeta, pero no puedo hacer que me abra el .exe
<franklin> estoy haciendo unas pruebas en mi equipo
<Obito> m4v, gracias x el dato.. igualmente xD ya pregunte en python-es pero no hay respuestas u.u
<m4v> Obito: pues ten paciencia, esto es IRC, no mensajería instantánea
<m4v> franklin: tendrías que decirle que lo abra con wine?
<franklin> si
<franklin> como se podria hacer m4v
<m4v> wine archivo.exe en la ruta del lanzado
<m4v> lanzador*
<franklin> ok voy a probar
<franklin> ejemplo
<franklin> wine 2010.exe smb://192.168.1.10/home/usuario/sistemas/
<franklin> algo asi???
<remo> gracias buen dato... igual lo probaré.
<Ayortano> Hola
<remo> Hola
<Ayortano> Hola remo, hola Ayortano.
<m4v> franklin: no creo que funcione pero podés probar.
<Ayortano> Hola mmmmv
<m4v> franklin: lo que querés hacer es ya medio rebuscado, estás tratanto de ejecutar un programa que está en otra pc y que encima es de otro sistema operativo.
<m4v> franklin: la ruta smb://192.168.1.10 es algo que entendería un programa de gnome, no un .exe, pero no se si wine hace algo al respecto. creo que no.
<m4v> franklin: tendrías que crear un disco que apunte a esa ruta desde el winecfg
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿En GNU/Linux existe algún comando que diga "abre esto"? Es decir, en Windows tiene "start" y para abrir algo no tienes que preocuparte (si no quieres) del programa con el que abrirlo
<franklin> ya lo hize m4v
<franklin> jeje
<franklin> faciel en el lanzador le digo que en vez de ser aplicacion sea location
<franklin> y le doy la ruta junto con el ejecutable
<franklin> y si en el equipo hay wine
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: xd-open
<franklin> corre tranquilamente
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: xdg-open
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: Ty (Y) y ese comando está en todas las distros?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: hay miles de distros. imposible de saber, pero debería estar
<recorcholisss> Ok,
<recorcholisss> ty :)
 * xoan buenas
<franklin> amigos, estoy tratando de conectar una impresora que esta instalada en un equipo con SO window, y la instale aqui en red, pruebo la coneccion con algo que dice verificar y me dice que es accesible, mando a imprimir una hoja y no imprime nada, que podra ser???
<mrkcc> hola
<remo> hola
<Emerling> saludos rem
<fosco_> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> hola fosco_
<Vero2> Hola todos, tengo un problema con la conexión. Resulta que hago la configuración de la conexión mediante pppoeconf, porque sin eso no tengo conexión pero resulta que no queda guardada porque de un día para otro desaparece y tengo que volver a configurar. He leído que con Realtek puede haber problemas y al parecer es así. Alguna idea?
<fosco_> nunca he usado pppoeconf
<fosco_> que pasa exactamente, se borra el archivo de opciones? desaparece el modulo del kernel?
<Vero2> fosco desaparece cuando corro ifconfig
<Vero2> al no tener conexión compruebo con ifconfig y lo único que aparece es lo
<Vero2> fosco si quieres te envío un paste de lo que sale cuando está con conexión
<Vero2> lo que no entiendo porque se borra la configuración, si el mismo programa dice que lo va a guardar en resolv.conf
<fosco_> desaparece la interfaz entonces?
<Vero2> si
<Vero2> esto no me pasaba con el mother anterior
<Emerling> vero2 usas un usuario diferente al entrar?
<Vero2> Emerling no entiendo la pregunta.
<Emerling> cuando configuras la conexion en tu archivo es un usuario diferente a cuando reinicias y vuelves a entrar?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Emerling> saludos erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola Emerling
<Vero2> Emerling: el usuario de conexión a Speedy es otro
<Vero2> y cando vuelvo a entrar no necesito usuario porque es automática la conexión
<Vero2> no erAbuelo
<Vero2> digo hola jaja
<erAbuelo> xDD
<Vero2> si estoy en negativa porque últimamente tengo un montón de problemas con mi mother
<Vero2> (mi madre no, si no motherboard) :-)
<pablo> #yarolinux
<netzsooc> algún lug en Barcelona?
<Emerling> netzsooc, este canal es de hispanos
<Emerling> no de españa
<Emerling> ya te doy el linl a españa
<Vero2> Emerling: tienes alguna idea para mi problema?
<Emerling> vero2 estoy pensando dame unos mintuios que tngo muchos canales abiertos, voy a ir cerrando a ver que puede ser, que verison usas?
<Vero2> ah ok. Tengo Lucid
<Emerling> Vero2,  ok ya te dire
<Vero2> gracias
<Emerling> netzsooc, no recuerdo si era .es-es o -es.es http://www.ubuntuspain.org/
<Emerling> exacto
<Emerling> netzsooc, es #ubuntu-es-es
<Emerling> ya te invito
<Emerling> netzsooc, escribes /join #ubuntu-es-es
<netzsooc> Gracias Emerling, ya estoy
<netzsooc> :)
<Emerling> sigo con vero
<netzsooc> Vero2 cuál es el problema?
<Vero2> netzsooc: se me borra la configuración  del pppoeconf y me quedo sin conexión de un día para otro
<netzsooc> se borra cada vez que apagas y enciendes la computadora?
<Vero2> netzsooc: eso tendría que probarlo, por el momento te hablo de un día para otro
<Vero2> y tengo miedo de apagar porque despues me dice que no le contesta el concentrador...
<Emerling> Vero2, mira este link http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/69793
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> Emerling: lo que sucede que yo en Sistema-Administración tengo Herramientas de Red pero no Red. Red solo tenía en el distro anterior. Acá no hay opción de destildar modo itinerante.
<Vero2> digo la distro
<Emerling> Vero2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479982&mode=linear
<Emerling> espero te sirva
<Emerling> alli esta la version del merror  y como se soluciono
<Vero2> Emerling: gracias veré
<Emerling> vero te envie un privadod eigual forma lo leistes?
<Vero2> Emerling: estoy en eso
<Vero2> de todas formas no tengo el iconito del NM en el panel
<pablo> hola que tal resulta que instale ubuntu 10.04 en un netbook hp mini 110 y no consigo que se escuche sonido alguno por los altavoces pero si por la salid de los auriculares alguien quizas seraun tema de drivers? no me manejo mucho el sistema esta actualizado y en la version de netbook remix si se escuchaba por los altavoces
 * mama21mama \\g//
<edward> hola... tengo una duda...  si yo kiero ahcer un cd de instalacion pero con algunos paquetes extras q no estan en el iso normal de instalacion... como hago esto?
<mama21mama> edward, remastercd o algo asi se llama.
<edward> dejame buscarlo
<edward> weno tengo q esperar q me estoy bajando un sintetizador de voz
<edward> porque tengo q estudiar y para no leer tanto
<edward> XD
<edward> el Mbrola voy a provarlo
 * alexneb saludo 0/
<hashashin> nas
<alexneb> nas gente
<_Tavo_> Hola gente, no encuentro cómo arreglar los botones de las ventanas de gnome, no se "resaltan" cuando tengo el puntero del mouse arriba de ellos, sino que parecen estar defasados. Esto me sucede desde que hice update a al 10.10
<fosco_> _Tavo_, te pasa con todos los temas?
<_Tavo_> si, hasta con el tema original
<_Tavo_> estén los botones del lado en que estén
<_Tavo_> por ejemplo, tengo el puntero sobre el boton de cerrar, pero se ilumina el boton de maximizar
<fosco_> ummm nunca había oido nada parecido
<fosco_> prueba activando/desactivando los efectos
<_Tavo_> haciendo metacity --replace se soluciona, se ve que es con compiz el problema
<_Tavo_> pero ya borré todas las carpetas de configuración, y lo sigue haciendo
<fosco_> curioso, al menos ya hemos identificado quien lo está provocando
<_Tavo_> veo que en la parte "decorador de ventanas" de compizConfig figura "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator"
<_Tavo_> hay algun lugar donde quede configuración del compiz? ya borré el directorio .gconf , .gconfd , .config/compiz y .compiz
<fosco_> la verdad es q nunca he conseguido saber donde se guarda la config del compiz
<fosco_> al final siempre acabo toqueteando el ccsm para hacer las pruebas
<Killman> hola
<Killman> alguien conoce una aplicación para kde asi como gphpedit?
<Brahem> hola
<mama21mama> 0/
<bleezer> Hola
<r0z4> Hola a todos. alguien puede ayudarme con empathy???????
<Brahem> see
<Brahem> r0z4 ablame por privado o plantea tu duda aqui
<bleezer> Alguien esta usando UBUNTU 10.10 (Maverik)
<bleezer> y Google Gadget(ggl)
<bleezer> No entiendo por que en activacion norma funciona transparencia
<Brahem> blezzer
<Brahem> bleezer?
<Nutub> hola a todos, alguien conoce un canal de ayuda de python?
<m4v> !python
<kubot> python es un lenguaje de programación de alto nivel http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python. Documentación http://docs.python.org/ (Inglés). Ver también http://wiki.python.org/moin/Languages/Spanish?highlight=%28CategoryLanguage%29 Manual Dive into Python: http://diveintopython.org/ | Preguntas sobre python hacerlas en #python-es #pyar o #python (inglés)
<alexneb> duda... es posibel sincronizar conduit con windows?
<alexneb> alguna herramienta?
<recorcholisss> Hola. NO sé qué he apretado que me ha salido mi fondo de pantalla con todas las ventanas que tengo abiertas (puestas en diferentes tamaños, en 2D, en una sola pantalla, uno debajo, al lado, etc. de otro), cómo se puede hacer esto?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: eso es de compiz el plugin scale
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: mm, ya... Pero con qué botón?
<recorcholisss> mmmmmmmmmm.....
<mama21mama> killall compiz-feo
<mama21mama> xD
<recorcholisss> ;(
 * alexneb me piro... ta luego ^^
<kashis> hola buenas tardes
<kashis> como puedo cambiar el tamaño de las ventanitas de los espacios de trabajo?
<filo2> hola, a pesar de ser el canal de ubuntu, alquien conoce alguna distribucion de linux que no lleve programas ni entorno grafico?
<erUSUL> filo2: instala ubuntu con el cd minimal
<filo2> ubuntu con cd de minimal?
<sebikul> filo2, archlinux es lo que buscas
<erUSUL> filo2: btw siempre tiene que haber un minimo de progeramas instalados. "que no lleve programas" es un sinsentido
<erUSUL> !minimal
<kubot> Ubuntu Minimal es una imagen muy pequeña en espacio, y descarga la mayoría de los paquetes desde Internet durante la instalación, permitiendote instalar solo los que quieres (el instalador es similar al del CD !alternate) | Ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (inglés)
<filo2> lo quiero para aprender a configurarlo todo mediante la terminal
<filo2> y aprender mas sobre las "entrañas" de los sistemas linux
<sebikul> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux
<sebikul> esa es la distribucion perfecta para empezar a aprender sobre el funcionamiento de linux
<filo2> sebikul: he leido que archlinux es para desarrolladores de software principalmente
<filo2> y quiero algo que no dependa de apt-get o de yum para las instalaciones
<sebikul> filo2, cualquiera puede usarlo, lo bueno que tiene es que el cd de instalacion solo instala el kernel y los paquetes necesarios para funcionar, nada mas. tu puedes luego instalar lo que se te de la gana
<erUSUL> !ot | filo2
<kubot> filo2: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
 * alexneb a cenar
<Manolo> Segmentation fault
<Manolo> hola hay alguien?
<Manolo> tengo un problema de fallo de segmentacion
<Manolo> no puedo iniciar blender
<Manolo> tampoco tengo la aceleracion grafica que me produce el mismo error
<MaL0> Manolo pues busca en google de algún problema relacionado
<MaL0> o si tienes soporte enviales el core
<Manolo> antes si tenia la aceleracion grafica
<Manolo> y no se que paso ahora
<Manolo> ya busque en google y no veo solucion por eso pregunto aca
<MaL0> Manolo ejecuta ulimit -c unlimited y despues ejecutalo, se te genera un core, tendrás que analizarlo.
<Manolo> como ejecuto eso?
<Manolo> puse esto ulimit -c
<Manolo> y me salio unlimited
<MaL0> ahora ejecuta el programa que te falla
<Manolo> Segmentation fault
<Manolo> cuando ejecuto glxinfo me sale
<Manolo> Fallo de segmentación (`core' generado)
<fzeta> hi,hachas!!
<hkm> wenas gente
<hkm> alguien sabe el comando para crear imagenes iso?
<MaL0> Manolo ese core tendrán que analizarlo si tienes soporte o si puedes, pero es dificil analizarlo...
<george2002> reee hola a todos
<Manolo> plop!
<SirDerigo> buenas tardes
<SirDerigo> por favor, tengo un equipo que esta dando el error de superblock size
<SirDerigo> la particion es ext4
<SirDerigo> ¿como es la sentencia de e2fsck que lo arregla automaticamente?
 * alexneb instalando scripts.. ara vengo
 * alexneb ara vengo
<atila> bien
<flacomarch> alguien sabe como usar el blackberry como modem
<Frontini-> hola alguien me ayuda a conectar mi pc con ubuntu a mi tv lcd
<flacomarch> conectale el cable vga
<fosco_> buenas
<Manolo> holas existe el envyng para lucid lynx?
<flacomarch> alguien sabe como utilizar el blackberry telcel como modem
<fosco_> Manolo: envyng es muy mala idea, usa los mecanismos q ofrece ubuntu para instalar drivers, te irá mucho mejor
<Manolo> fosco_ y cuales son esos mecanismos?
<fosco_> sistema - administracion - gestor de controladores
<Manolo> fosco no tengo el gestor de controladores
<fosco_> puede q no se llame exactamente asi
<Manolo> fosco cuando hago glxgears
<Manolo> me sale .. fallo de segmentacion
<fosco_> primero haz lo de los controladores
<Manolo> fosco_ pero no veo forma de instalarlos
<Manolo> he seguido esta guia pero no me funciona
<Manolo> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5378694/Parchear-Xorg-en-Ubuntu-10_04-Lucid-Lynx.html
<fosco_> uy uy uy
<hkm> gente algun lector de texto, con una buena voz?
<fosco_> no te metas en hacer cosas raras sin saber siquiera lo q es los controladores restringidos
<Manolo> que debo hacer entonces :S
<curiousx> hkm: espeak
<fosco_> primero deshacer cualquier cosa que hayas hecho
<fosco_> si no sabes exactamente lo q has hecho te recomiendo una reinstalacion
<hkm> curiousx, aparte de espeak, tiene muy mala voz
<curiousx> hkm: tambien gespeak
<Manolo> una reinstalacion de que?
<fosco_> sacando copia de todo lo q quieras conservar
<Manolo> del sistema?
<curiousx> le podes instalar voces
<fosco_> del sistema
<curiousx> no se como pero se puede
<hkm> curiousx, probare ese, oka
<curiousx> tambien "festibal"
<curiousx> tambien "festival"
<hkm> curiousx, oka, el gespeak me sale como interfaz para espeak :S
<curiousx> si es una interfaz
<hkm> curiousx, mm muy bueno el gespeak, trae para calibar la voz y demas
<curiousx> si vos de hombre o de mujer español o ingles se le pueden instalar voces algo de "Mambrola"
<hkm> bueno, la de mujer parese de travesti xD
<curiousx> espeak -v es -s 105 -f archivo.txt
<hkm> curiousx, y eso?
<hkm> curiousx, como se ejecuta festival?
<curiousx> probalo... no se como se ejecuta nunca lo use pero se que es parecido a espeak ---> man festival
<flacomarch> alguien sabe como usar el blackberry telcel como modem
<marti1125> porque cuando instalo ubuntu me sale el icono de la disquetera
<marti1125> cosa que no tengo disket
<andreslara501> marti1125 a lo mejor en el setup la tenés habilitada, suele suceder
<marti1125> ok.
<andreslara501> marti1125 yo la tuve habilitada como por 2 años xD siempre que iniciaba me acordaba :/ y no la cambié por pereza
<marti1125> ok, gracias
<andreslara501> revisá el setup, a veces viene activada y ya :)
<andreslara501> de nada :)
<Manolo> me sale este error cuando hago flxgearx
<Manolo> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Manolo>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<Manolo>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<Manolo> perdon .. el glxgears
<Manolo> cuando instalo el fglrx .. me sale... fallo de segmentacion
 * xoan buenas
<Vero2> hola, alguien de los presentes tuvo la brillante idea de desinstalar alguna vez pppoeconf?
<darko> Buenas noches
<Vero2> buenas noches
<xangua> tu siempre en lios Vero2 :S
<mrkcc> mmm
<Manolo> hola como hago para activar la aceleracion de hardware para lucid lynx?
<xangua> o sea los efectos¿
<xangua> sistema>preferencias>apariencia
<Manolo> nooo quiero lanzar blender
<Manolo> y me sale fallo de segmentacion
<Manolo> y verifigue con glxgear que no tengo aceleracion
<xangua> compositing¿
<Manolo> le saque el restrrictivo fgxlrx y me sale
<Manolo> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Manolo> asi que no se como activar la aceleracion de video :s
<Vero2> xangua y si no, no estaría aquí no crees?
<Manolo> ya le he dado mil vueltas  a las paginas de instalacion de driver libre pero no funciona no se porque
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-16
<lobito> hola, como puedo hacer para que seahorse siempre me pida contraseña si cifro un archivo? es decir, que no se guarde en cache
<TrueNhero> como compilo un makefile
<cousteau> TrueNhero, make
<TrueNhero> $ sudo make
<TrueNhero> [sudo] password for truenhero:
<TrueNhero> sed 's|@INSTALL_PREFIX@|'//usr'|g' < data/panucci.service.in > data/panucci.service
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene panucci?
<Carlitos__> colegas buenas
<Carlitos__> como   se  le  hace
<Carlitos__> alguien   sabe  añlgo   de  hoja  de  calculo
<Carlitos__> simplemente  tengo una  operacion   simple  y me  sale #value!
<Carlitos__> y  quiero evitar  ese  error
<Carlitos__> digamos que  tengo   en mi   celda  esto  =+(D37-G37)*B37
<_unallocated_> Hm. Por alla estan diciendo que Bill Gates es el diablo. Hehehe.
<Carlitos__> _unallocated_:  donde?
<_unallocated_> Carlitos__: En #ubuntu-offtopic
<TrueNhero> audenme $ sudo make luego sale sed 's|@INSTALL_PREFIX@|'//usr'|g' < data/panucci.service.in > data/panucci.service
<_unallocated_> Alguien de aqui es de Venezuela?
<xr0> si
<xr0> yo
<_unallocated_> OK.
<_unallocated_> Haha, encontre un bug.
<xr0> fino
<Yulo> Hola a todos!!
<juan-arg> chau a todos..
<juan-arg> jaja
<Yulo> consulta: tengo un disco duro de 360G en el cual tengo instalado Win7 con 100g y la diferencia Ubuntu 10
<Yulo> 10.04*
<Yulo> quiero formatear el disco y dejar a Win7 con 50G y la diferencia para Ubuntu
<Yulo> todo lo respaldaré en un disco externo que poseo
<Yulo> qué aplicación me permite hacer las particiones que necesito?
<cousteau> Yulo, usa el editor de particiones del LiveCD
<arp-off> Yulo Gparted
<Yulo> cousteau, lo que quiero es darle nuevos tamaños las particiones
<Yulo> no me importa borrar todo, de hecho eso es lo que quiero
<arp-off> te recomiendo que antes de hacer un resize de una particion, en el caso de Win7 le corra Scandisk
<arp-off> propio del So completo
<Yulo> arp-off, Tengo que descargar eso de Scandisk?
<arp-off> no
<arp-off> lo trae windows
<Yulo> y para qué sería el resize?
<arp-off> Propieades sobre tu disco C, tenes la herramienta para comprobar el disco
<arp-off> te reincia la PC y lo comprueba durante el booteo de Win7
<Yulo> y eso para qué serviría, si lo que quiero es borrar todo?
<arp-off> Resize = Redimencionar
<arp-off> Redimension
<Yulo> arp-off, ok, eso lo entiendo
<guampa> arp, disculpa pero creo que quiere reparticionar directamente
<c0dek> Hola, buenas noches, necesito preguntar algo, ¿Como puedo guardar un archivo .php con LINUX?, Gracias!
<arp-off> [23:43] <Yulo> cousteau, lo que quiero es darle nuevos tamaños las particiones
<Yulo> lo que quiero es reordenar mi disco duro, pues le asigné demasiado espacio a win7 y ahora encuentro que espacio peridido
<arp-off> pense que queria asignar nuevos tamaños
<arp-off> y bueno
<cousteau> Yulo, no necesitas borrar todo para redimensionar las particiones... de todas formas, en ambos casos puedes usar gparted con el live cd
<arp-off> ya tenes informacion en eso?
<guampa> c0dek, vos decis guardar un php desde un navegador?
<Yulo> arp-off, cousteau : gracias lo haré como señalaís. Un abrazo grande.
<arp-off> ok
<c0dek> guampa, necesito guardar un codigo en un archivo .php
<arp-off> no podes ver el codigo de un archivo PHP
<arp-off> del lado cliente
<c0dek> Pero como lo hago?
<arp-off> a menos que tengas acceso al fichero
<guampa> c0dek: podes aclarar un poco? guardar un codigo en un php para mi es abrir un editor de texto, tipear algo en php y guardar el archivo con la extension .php
<arp-off> cuando vos haces una peticion a un archivo PHP
<arp-off> el servidor lo interpreta  y traduce a HTML
<cousteau> c0dek, descargar un código en php o escribirlo tú?
<c0dek> Yo tengo un codigo y lo quiero guardar en .PHP
<arp-off> tenes un codigo hecho en PHP
<cousteau> c0dek, guardar como, fulanito.php
<arp-off> ?
<c0dek> Pero cuando lo guardo me lo guarda así --> Texto.php.txt
<guampa> ...
<arp-off> solo guardalo en un archivo de texto con extension php
<arp-off> ...
<cousteau> c0dek, con qué lo guardas?
<c0dek> cousteau EXACTO!
<arp-off> renombralo
<arp-off> mv archivo.php.txt archivo.php
<guampa> usa gedit, con ese editor no vas a tener ese problema
<c0dek> Listo, muchisimas gracias!
<arp-off> tambien podes hacerlo desde la terminal
<arp-off> mv archivo.php.txt archivo.php
<cousteau> cat >archivo.php <<EOF   ...   EOF
<arp-off> ?
<G0di> buenas
<G0di> :D
<arp-off> hola
<G0di> todos usan ubuntu aca?
<arp-> ubuntu entre otros
<guampa> no se los demas 64, yo en casa uso ubuntu
<G0di> yo win xp
<G0di> kiero cambiame
<G0di> me canse de windows :S
<G0di> ( System ) [Sistema Operativo: Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3 (5.1 - 2600)] [Memoria: Usage: 0/2048MB (0.00%)] [Cpu: 2-Intel Pentium 4, 2990MHz, 0KB] [Resolución: 1024x768] [Tiempo Encendido: 46m 27s] [Disco Duro Libre: Unidad C:\ 31.34 Gb; Unidad D:\ 47.4 Gb; ] [Total: 127.8Gb]}
<arp-> y bueh
<G0di> hay algo ke tenga ke lee?
<arp-> bajate una imagen de Ubuntu 10.10 x32
<G0di> rola web
<arp-> es un P4 viejo?
<G0di> como asi'
<guampa> tal vez gnome/kde sea mucho
<G0di> corre a 3.0
<G0di> y 3 en ram tiene
<G0di> :D
<guampa> bah yo hasta 8.10 estuve usandolo en un P4 3.2 con 2G de ram
<G0di> si
<G0di> correra :D
<G0di> rolenme
<G0di> hare algo , no ? ponerlo primero virtual
<G0di> verdad?
<guampa> baja el livecd y proba usarlo sin instalarlo primero
<arp-> nah
<arp-> te va andar bien con 3gb de ram
<G0di> en la virtual
<G0di> :D
<arp-> virtual que?
<G0di> a ver ke tal
<G0di> virtual pc
<G0di> :D
<G0di> a ver ke tal me va ahi, y si me gusta pss rm -rf windows
<G0di> :D
<G0di> tmb me dijeron de un debian
<G0di> kiero aprender con algo weno
<arp-> em
<arp-> instalalo nativamente
<arp-> no con una maquina virtual..
<G0di> y de unas kito el windows ? :S
<G0di> osa, virtualbox
<G0di> decia yo
<arp-> no
<arp-> deja los 2
<G0di> dualbot
<G0di> dices ?
<arp-> y si
<arp-> si te lo hace solo
<arp-> ...
<G0di> a ver
<G0di> tenes tu pics de tu linux
<G0di> a ver como se ve
<arp-> solo crea una particion para Linux
<arp-> G0di no no tengo
<arp-> lo personalizan como mas te guste
<arp-> no te guias x una foto
<arp-> guies*
<G0di> entiendo
<G0di> entonce me recomiendas ke cosa ?
<G0di> ubuntu o debian o backtrack ?
<arp-> Ubuntu 10.10 x32
<arp-> bajate una ISO... grabala
<arp-> crea las particiones y listo
<arp-> una para Linux y una Swap
<arp-> y sale andando
<G0di> de donde la bajo amigo ?
<arp-> de la web oficial
<nfqs> http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<G0di> nfqs grax
<nfqs> sale en el topic del canal ;-)
<G0di> na pregunta
<G0di> una pregunta
<G0di> mi cam funcionara ?
<arp-> http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<arp-> y we.. eso lo veras despues
<arp-> lo mas probable que si
<G0di> osea, no se sabe :S
<G0di> ke miedo
<G0di> :S
<arp-> miedo?
<arp-> si no perdes nada
<arp-> no vas a probar linux por una camarita?
<arp-> :S
<TTNK> hay gente que regresa a windows por no poder jugar, o porque el msn se ve distinto hehehehehe claro que es motivo suficiente para un usuario de windows para no probar linux
<guampa> habra que tentarlos con esos increibles screenshots de nuestros escritorios :)
<TTNK> mas que con eso yo diria que con la forma de usarse y la automatizacion que puedes lograr
<guampa> a eso le podemos dar importancia nosotros, el usuario tipico no creo
<guampa> a no ser que ya venga hecho, por supuesto
<amphorae> guampa, no somos evangelistas, ubuntu y linux son para gente de cierto coeficiente intelectual, y con condiciones de perseverancia y otras
<mrkcc> hola comunidad
<amphorae> Hay que ayudar a quien lo merece y desea
<amphorae> sin empujar
<TTNK> opino igual, linux no es para todos los usuarios
<amphorae> Quiero decir, hay que estar atento a quienes juegan con nosotros, te hacen instalarles el sistema, empleas horas gratuitamente y luego no lo usan
<igant512> hola
<m4v> charlas en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<amphorae> Con el tiempo aprendes a distinguir los que desean ser ayudados en serio y los que juegan con nosotros
<amphorae> pasa en todos los ambitos
<TTNK> y no lo usan por detalles como que el amsn esta feo, o no pueden jugar un juego que es imprescindible en su vida hehehehehe :S
<guampa> tomo nota, es buena observacion
<amphorae> disfrutemos de las ventajas de linux
<m4v> amphorae: si esa es actitud que vas a tener en este canal vete a ayudar a otro lado.
<amphorae> son gente superficial, asi les va a ir en todo en la vida
<m4v> !ot please
<kubot> m4v: No veo a nadie llamado please.
<netzsooc> hola
<netzsooc> tengo un problema con skype
<netzsooc> busqué en los foros pero no encuentro la solución
<amphorae> m4v, reitero que hay gente que merece ayuda, y otros vienen a jugar juegos psicologicos, cuya finalidad es hacernos quedar como tontos
<mrkcc> que tiene skype
<netzsooc> la cosa es que mi camara funciona bien, pero yo no veo el video de la otra persona. O sea, ellos me ven pero yo a ellos no, alguna sugerencia?
<mrkcc> mmm
<mrkcc> ya montantes el video
<netzsooc> sí
<netzsooc> el problema no es mi video
<amphorae> aqui tienes un ejemplo m4v
<mrkcc> si perrdon
<netzsooc> sino la recepción de video...
<igant512> hace 3 dias era usuario de windows, cambien a ubuntu 10.10 y mi internet anda considerablemente mas lento, tengo bajada de 2.5 mb y uso el navegador chromium
<igant512> alguien sabria los motivos? tengo otra pc con win7 en la misma red y anda como siempre
<amphorae> observa atentamente
<m4v> amphorae: tu actitud no es bienvenida en este canal.
<mrkcc> esta se volvio como un problema etico
<amphorae> esta bien m4v, me retiro
<netzsooc> cúal se volvió como un problema ético???
<igant512> ace 3 dias era usuario de windows, cambien a ubuntu 10.10 y mi internet anda considerablemente mas lento, tengo bajada de 2.5 mb y uso el navegador chromium.alguien sabria los motivos? tengo otra pc con win7 en la misma red y anda como siempre
<TTNK> heheeheh hay m4v vas de mal en peor tu en serio :S
<guampa> igant512: que tipo de conexion usas?
<igant512> en la que tengo problemas wifi
<mrkcc> va entoces ya revisastes preferencias de skype si no tienes desavilitado la opcion de recepcion de video
<netzsooc> sí, ya revisé eso también
<mrkcc> pero ya activastes
<igant512> guampa: en la que tengo problemas wifi
<netzsooc> o sea, se ve que hace el intento de recibir, pero se pone en blanco traslúcido... y ya ví en los foros de skype y hay (por lo menos) dos personas que tienen el mismo problema con ubuntu 10.10 pero nadie les responde :(
<netzsooc> sí ya está en las opciones de skype, en teoría la configuración ya debería servir
<guampa> igant512: proba una pagina como http://www.speedtest.net/ a ver si efectivamente hay diferencia entre las dos computadoras
<igant512> guampa: en la que tengo wifi me da 0.82 mb, tendria que ser 2.5, voy a probar en la otra
<guampa> ok
<G0di> is away ([ hacking is like sex , you get in , you get out , and hope you didn`t forget anything inside ! ]/At: 11:32pm) (G0di-¬)
<m4v> !away G0di
<kubot> G0di: Por favor no anuncies que estas ausente en #ubuntu-es, mensajes automáticos generan ruido y molestan si hay actividad en el canal. Usa el comando « /away <mensaje de ausencia> » para ponerte ausente silenciosamente.
<G0di> perdon
<G0di> ya lo kite
<G0di> :S
<G0di> [23:34] ••• You are now away on all connections. ([ hacking is like sex , you get in , you get out , and hope you didn`t forget anything inside ! ]) Pager: ON / Logging: ON
<m4v> gracias G0di.
<G0di> hcho, pedon, ando leyendo del ubuntu
<G0di> y me inscribi en una comunidad de taringa de linux
<G0di> voy a aprende :D
<igant512> guampa: en la otra pc, me dio 2.2 el speed test...muchisimo mejor...y la red wifi anda al 100%, ya te digo, soy nuevo en linux, 3 dias nomas...y estaba andando perfecto antes
<G0di> yarol ahi voy
<netzsooc> mrkcc: sigues ahí?
<guampa> igant512: me parece algo extraño, asumo que no sabes que driver estas usando para tu wifi en ubuntu, asi que necesito que hagas esto
<IdleOne> m4v: yarol is sending invites to his channel
<igant512> si, dime
<guampa> igant512: en una terminal, tipea sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<m4v> IdleOne: so I figured, thank you.
<netzsooc> tengo un problema con skype
<IdleOne> sure thing
<guampa> con ese programa me vas a pasar algunos datos de tu instalacion
<netzsooc> la cosa es que mi camara funciona bien, pero yo no veo el video de la otra persona. O sea, ellos me ven pero yo a ellos no, alguna sugerencia?
<WarMan> m4v eres un envidioso que te importa si yarol manda invitaciones o no acaso es contigo a ti nisiquiera te han invitado por que no eres lo suficientemente imoortante para estar en un canal que en realidad ayuda a las personas
<dzup2> ;P
<m4v> WarMan: lo siento, pero son pautas del canal, enviar invites es rudo. Eres libre de dejar este canal si no es de tu gusto.
<m4v> WarMan: y por favor, este canal no es para discutir.
<WarMan> m4v mejor pasa tu ip a ver si aguantas un test de penetarcion, lo que dudo mucho , xD jajajaja
<NipSarm> hola a  todos
<NipSarm> espero ke alguien me pueda ayudar, ubuntu no inicia, aparece una ventana de graficos de baja resolucion o algo asi
<NipSarm> no llega a aparecer el escritorio
<sebikul> NipSarm, puedes explicar a que te refieres con una ventana de graficos?
<NipSarm> una ventana de alerta: dice graficos con baja resolucion o algo asi
<NipSarm> esta en ingles, pero da las opciones de reiniciar las x, reconfigurar el xorg
<NipSarm> y cosas asi :S
<NipSarm> y lo mas triste es ke no deja entrar en modo recuperacion, se keda colgada la imagen
<NipSarm> =/ ni sikiera hay imagen, solo letras
<sebikul> NipSarm, para poder saber de que se trata necesito que me digas exactamente lo que pasa,  no un "algo asi", sino no hay forma de saber que esta causando el problema. Puedes pegar el emnsaje exactamente como te aparece?
<NipSarm> no puedo, ahora estoy en la pc, eso paso en una netbook =/
<NipSarm> para ke te hagas una idea, ahora ke recuerdo, aparece la misma alerta cuando tiens una nvidia
<NipSarm> sin drivers, y te dice ke funcionara a baja resolucion
<iemp> hola
<NipSarm> es la misma ventana, solo ke es ese caso si me dejaba avanzar con solo reiniciar el X
<sebikul> tu que placa de video tienes? que drivers estas usando?
<sebikul> !hi, iemp
<kubot> iemp: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<NipSarm> es placa inter, los drivers estan bien
<iemp> gracias
<iemp> alguna ayuda con un problema de resolucion en la pantalla
<NipSarm> ayer trate de recuperar un archivo ke habia borrado con el photorec, y lo deje un rato buscando archivos perdidos
<NipSarm> cuando me doy cuenta, habia una ventana ke decia ke no habia espacio en disco, no me dejaba ni crear carpetas ni borrar
<NipSarm> asi ke reinicie, y desde entonces aparece esa ventana de alerta y no inicia =S
<NipSarm> hola iemp
<iemp> hola
<sebikul> NipSarm, prueba si puedes entrar en una terminal. presiona CTRL + ALT + F1
<NipSarm> ok, espero ke se pueda (Y)
<mitnick> holas
<NipSarm> hola mitnick, sebikul ya esoty en el terminal 1
<NipSarm> ke debo hacer alli?
<mitnick> hola nip
<sebikul> NipSarm, logueate con tu nombre de usuario y con tu contraseña, una vez que estes adentro ejecuta "rm -fR /home/<usuario>/.local/share/Trash" reemplazando obviamente <usuario> por el real. eso vaciara la papelera
<NipSarm> ok, te aviso si pasa algo
<sebikul> para volver a la interfaz grafica presiona ctrl + alt + f7. si quieres reiniciar ejecuta sudo reboot desde la terminal donde estabas en caso de que no te deje iniciar
<NipSarm> bien, la orden se ejecutó sin errores, voy a reiniciar
<NipSarm> no sirvió, el mensaje es: ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<sebikul> entra en una terminal nuevamente como dije antes y ejecuta "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NipSarm> ok
<javier2dc> c
<javier2dc> hi
<javier2dc> i am looking for processing
<javier2dc> for ubuntu 10
<javier2dc> for my notebook
<sebikul> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<javier2dc> hola
<javier2dc> disculpa
<javier2dc> ahora
<javier2dc> si
<javier2dc> alguien sabe si se puede descargar un paquete
<javier2dc> para processing
<guampa> el de la pagina de processing no anda?
<javier2dc> hay uno de linux
<javier2dc> pero naa
<guampa> no hay paquetes en los repos ni parece haber ppa
<sebikul> NipSarm, debo irme, si ese comando no te soluciona el problema puedes usar esta guia. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4679184&postcount=11
<maximiliano> Que tal Ubuntu 11.04 alpha 1??
<maximiliano> Que tal Ubuntu 11.04 alpha 1??
<EGCdigital> malo
<G0di> bactrack rules :D
<andreslara501> hola
<andreslara501> ¿alguna vez han instalado Oracle en Ubuntu? :S creo que se me tiró la instalación
<NipSarm> alguien ha usado el remastersys??
<iemp> hola
<andreslara501> hi
<NipSarm> holas, resulta ke tengo solo 17 kb de espacio libre en disco
<NipSarm> mi pregunta es, donde m...a se han metido los 5 GB ke tenia disponible?
<NipSarm> donde encuentro la papelera? hay otro lugar ke guarde datos temporales?
<NipSarm> como los borro, como recupero ese espacio ? :S alguien sabe?
<tecnico> NipSarm: puedes usar el commando 'du' para ver el tamanio de archivos o directorios.  ejemplo:   cd ~/; du -hs * .*
<iemp> oye
<iemp> como puedo entrarar a otro pc?
<NipSarm> o.O? ke kieres hacer entrando a otra pc??
<NipSarm> tecnico sabes porke sucede eso? eso de perder espacio y no poder recuperarlo...
<juchipilo> no esta perdido
<NipSarm> me paso lo mismo la vez anterior, borré una carpeta de 4 gb, y perdi los 4 gb
<juchipilo> simplemente lo llenaste sin saber
<NipSarm> entonces como lo puedo recuperar??
<juchipilo> recuperar??
<juchipilo> si ya quedamos en que no esta perdido
<NipSarm> vale
<iemp> para tomarlo remoto
<juchipilo> hay un programa por ahi muy bueno para mostrarte como estas usando tu disco
<NipSarm> pero --> 24GB - 4gb = 20
<NipSarm> si, ya he probado varios programas, pero no me muestran donde estan en ke parte del sistema estan esos 4 GB
<juchipilo> aver  pon   df -h
<juchipilo> y fijate que informacion te sale
<NipSarm> voy a ver
<NipSarm> =/ a donde se va ese espacio , no me lo explico
<juchipilo> aver
<juchipilo> si hiciste lo que te dije?
<juchipilo> pega lo que resulta de ese comando
<NipSarm> en un rato lo hago, deje cargando la laptop
<NipSarm> lo del pc es esto
<NipSarm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544317/
<juchipilo> tienes 21 Gigas,  y estas usando 15
<juchipilo> te quedan 4.7 libres
<juchipilo> eso si lo entiendes no?
<NipSarm> si, esta claro como el agua
<juchipilo> ya esta pues
<NipSarm> >_< el problema no es en la pc
<NipSarm> sino en el laptop
<juchipilo> xDD
<juchipilo> cuando te dije que corrieras ese comando, era en la pc en la que dices tener el problema
<juchipilo> no en la pc sana
<NipSarm> por eso te dije ke esperaría un rato =/, recien la voy a traer
<juchipilo> xD
<NipSarm> el punto es ke esta laptop no llega a mostrar el escritorio
<NipSarm> se keda en el aviso de: ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<NipSarm> he entrado por el live cd, he tratado de copiar un archivo de pocos kb a la particion del filesystem
<NipSarm> al home, a cualkier carpeta y da error: no hay espacio suficiente en disco
<juchipilo> pues arranca con un live cd
<NipSarm> ahora con el gparted ke estoy aumentando 1 gb a esa particion
<NipSarm> espero ke me deje iniciar con eso
<NipSarm> xD ubuntu es rapido para mover archivos, pero en esto de las particiones dice ke tardara 20 minutos en ampliar 1 gb
<andreslara501> NipSarm yo en estos 2 días tuve que extraer info desde una pc con windows
<andreslara501> y usé el Puppylinux, no es muy pesado y me ayudó mucho
<andreslara501> podés pasar algunos archivos a una memoria ram o algo así
<NipSarm> asu! claro, lo de extraer tambien lo hago con ubuntu
<NipSarm> antes de formatear una makina con wintendo
<NipSarm> y hasta ahora me ha ido bien... pero en el lio ke tengo ahora xD
<andreslara501> xD
<NipSarm> es la segunda vez ke pasa xD
<NipSarm> ya es tiempo de formatear ubuntu, usaré remastersys aunke he estado leyendo ke los isos ke genera
<NipSarm> hacen lo ke me pasa ahora, de alguna forma guardan "memoria" del espacio ke ocupan
<NipSarm> =/ creo ke instalaré el 10.10 desde cero
<andreslara501> sí :( va tocar
<NipSarm> ke distro usas andres?
<andreslara501> Ubuntu :P
<NipSarm>  en ke version?
<andreslara501> aunque hace años usé Mandrake y Fedora
<andreslara501> tengo la 10.10
<NipSarm> yo uso linux mint =D
<andreslara501> :P es más bonito
<andreslara501> y tiene cosas mejores
<andreslara501> y ahora me imagino que será una alternativa más cuando salga Unity
<NipSarm> =O esa no me la sé, en ke va a estar basada esa distro?
<andreslara501> nop, es una capa de Gnome en la cuál la experiencia de usuario trata de ser distinta, en palabras más sencillas :P
<andreslara501> es una interfaz nueva
<andreslara501> pero sigue siendo el mismo gnome
<NipSarm> =s, vale usa gnome, pero en ke sistema esta basado , en ubuntu??
<andreslara501> no, es el mismo Ubuntu
<andreslara501> sino que va a ser una nueva interfaz que van a implementar
<andreslara501> mejor dicho, Ubuntu como lo conocés va a cambiar
<andreslara501> pero vamos al canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic antes de que nos regañen por hablar acá xD
<NipSarm> ok
<iemp> oye
<iemp> ayuda
<NipSarm> fiuuuu!!  ya estaa!! el problema era el espacio
<NipSarm> >_< lo sospeché desde un principio
<iemp> para cambiar mi ip, hago lo q tengo q hacer pero me pide password
<iemp> alguien me puede ayudar
<NipSarm> =/ como haces para cambiar tu ip iemp?
<iemp> si
<iemp> como lo hago
<iemp> tengo ip dinamica pero no se como cambiarla
<arp-> iemp ADSL?
<arp-> solo reinicia el modem...
<arp-> me fui
<josh^> como puedo reproducir las canciones de una carpeta con mplayer desde consola?
<josh^> faryshta: hi
<faryshta> Hola josh^
<faryshta> ¿Sabes cómo conectar un disco duro externo?
<josh^> faryshta: como puedo reproducir las canciones de una carpeta con mplayer desde consola?
<faryshta> En consola pon mplaye --help y busca entre las opciones.
<faryshta> No conozco mucho mplayer.
<josh^> faryshta: conectas el disco duro externo y lo montas
<faryshta> ¿Cómo lo monto.
<faryshta> ?
<josh^> con ntfs-3g si el disco tiene formato ntfs
<josh^> ntfs-3g /dev/sd?? /home/user/punto-de-montaje
<faryshta> No tiene ese formato. Es ext4
<josh^> sudo mount /dev/sd?? /home/user/punto-de-montaje
<faryshta> josh^, una forma que se me ocurre para mplayer es que le pongas mplayer folder/* donde supongo que todos los elementos en elfolder son reproducibles.
<faryshta> ls /dev/ doesn't change after I plug it.
<faryshta> josh sirvió el comando que te mencioné?
<josh^> faryshta:
<josh^> no
<josh^> como puedo hacer para que los nombres de todas mis canciones mp3 tengan guiones bajos en vez de espacios?
<josh^> ese es el problema
<faryshta> ¿Quieres renombrar todas tus canciones?
<josh^> asi es
<josh^> necesito un script que me renombre todas mis canciones
<josh^> que les quite los espacios
<josh^> y les ponga guiones bajos
<faryshta> Mmm antes sabia hacer eso.
<faryshta> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expresi%C3%B3n_regular
<faryshta> \s representa espacio.
<faryshta> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<faryshta> hay esta la información.
<josh^> faryshta: thanks
<josh^> mañana le seguire
<omikron4> yo para poner una linea en blanco, por ejemplo en un cuadro de dialogo solo pongo esto \n\n
<faryshta> ok.
<faryshta> \s
<omikron4> las veces que pongas \n son como pulsar enter
<faryshta> Eso que dices es cierto.
<fosco_> buenas
<lanber> hola tengo una tablet pc, ¿sabe alguien algun programa para escribir con el lapiz?
<fosco_> sabes si usa wacom?
<lanber> fosco_, si mi tablet es wacom
<fosco_> y está bien configurado? es decitr, funciona la pantalla táctil?
<lanber> si pero quiero escribir y que me reconozca lo escrito
<lanber> para evitar el teclado
<fosco_> ummm pues de eso no se, sorry
<lanber> ya
<lanber> el cellwriter hace algo
<lanber> pero no consigo saber como funciona
<fosco_> cellwriter no parece muy dificil de usar
<fosco_> has visitado su web?
<javila> Buenos dias amig@s.
<xMolatzen_dux> Hola javila
<xMolatzen_dux> ¿Nongoa zara gu javila ?
<n3> hola
<darknet> hola
<andreslara501> hola
<n3> sorry fuy por cafe
<n3> una consulta
<arp-off> ?
<n3> para modificar la repuesta al ctcp version en el irssi
<n3> he provado con /ser ctcp_version_reply  texto
<n3> y cosas similares
<n3> y nada no me lo rerconoce
<darknet> n3 pues no tengo ni idea a ver si otro te puede ayudar
<n3> no pasa nada darknet
<n3> creo que lo pongo coretamente
<n3> pero algo falla por otro lado
<darknet> en vez ser pon set
<n3> gracas
<n3> ya esta
<n3> xD
<n3> ponia set
<n3> xD
<n3> pero no me lo cocija
<n3> cojia
<n3> ahora me lo a cojido
<n3> que raro
<n3> gracias darknet  =)
<n3> gracias sala
<n3> =)
<p47> Synaptic no me deja bajar version de udisk, al momento de querer forzar version me sale sombreado ! alguna sugerencia ?
<Brahem> ola
<Brahem> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor
<Brahem> :S porfavor necesito ayuda
<andreslara501> cuente a ver, si le puedo ayudar
<ElPasmo> !pregunta Brahem
<kubot> Brahem: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Brahem> ok
<Brahem> tengo problemas al instala freebsd en virtualbox
<Brahem> ese es mi problema me podrian ayudar?
<ElPasmo> Lo siento, yo no sé sobre esa cuestión. Espera un poco a  ver si alguien sabe de freebsd :)
<Brahem> ok
<DrJuano> buenas
<DrJuano> estoy teniendo un problema con una notebook, tiene un dispositivo de sonido intel ALC272
<DrJuano> el microfono integrado apenas se escucha, cuando grabo sonido y lo reproduzco mi voz está en el fondo de una fritura horrible
<darknet> DrJuano--> has probado a configurarlo desde alsamixer
<DrJuano> darknet: si, si
<DrJuano> darknet: inclusive, le he pasado parámetros al driver, he probado una buena cantidad de modelos
<DrJuano> la verdad, que además el famoso pulse es una porquería
<recorcholisss> http://pastebin.com/rcJySNiP
<TTNK> recorcholisss: no seria i>60 ?  el primer i en el if es cuando lo inicializas, el segundo es la condicion a la que debe llegar y el tercero es el incremento no? de tal forma que incrementara hasta que i sea mayor a 60 o me equivoco?
<recorcholisss> TTNK: MIentras "i" sea menor que 60, suma 1 a "i"
<recorcholisss> mIENTRAS "I" SEA MAYOR QUE 60: No se produce el bucle
<recorcholisss> Tampoco ay ninǵun if S:, el php está bien, lo que me da error es la etiqueta <br/>
<recorcholisss> hay*
<hashashin> nas
<omar> hola, alguien sabe cómo alargar las pistas en openshot ?
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> alguien sabe como puede quedar en alltray mi thunderbird
<mama21mama> ?
<mama21mama> en lubuntu?
<mama21mama> lo meto aqui: /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart pero no funciona
<TTNK> lubuntu usa openbox?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> creo por lo que lei
<TTNK> ah ok
<TTNK> entonces utiliza  ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<TTNK> autostart.sh
<mama21mama> probare pero creo que probe anoche y no paso nada.
<TTNK> es el lugar por default que se utiliza para lanzar las cosas al arranque
<mama21mama> preobare ahora
<mama21mama> ptm lxde en ubuntu anda peor que xfce.
<mama21mama> no tengo sonido en pidgin xD
<TTNK> utiliza pulseaudio o alsamixer?
<cousteau> pues a mí LXDE me va de ptm
<mama21mama> el sonido? en pidgin?
<mama21mama> estos de canonical no saben sacar algo estable.
<mama21mama> (perfecto).
<TTNK> pues openbox es la mata, no digo lo mismo de lxde pues no lo conozco, pero yo uso ob y no lo cambio por nada
<mama21mama> yo uso jwm
<mama21mama> tambien.
<ivedci89-desktop> NO ME ANDA EL TECLADO NUMERICO!!! ubuntu 10.10 teclado genius que siempre anduvo bien!
<mama21mama> !caps | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<ivedci89-desktop> perdon
<TTNK> ivedci89-desktop: tal vez es una tonteria, pero ya presionaste el boton de bloqueo de numeros?
<mama21mama> maverick se llama la 10.10 jaja ni se me parece que la pegue.
<mama21mama> por el medibuntu.
<mama21mama> creo que es por los codec lo del pidgin
<cousteau> ivedci89-deskto1, has probado pulsando bloq num?
<ivedci89-deskto1> eh...si claro! incluso probe desde administracion teclado modificar varios parametros uno por vez... y nada..
<cousteau> ivedci89-deskto1, teclado normal o de portátil?
<ivedci89-deskto1> normal...es mas siempre funciono bien!
<cousteau> ejecuta   xev   en un terminal, pulsa teclas y a ver qué sale
<ivedci89-deskto1> yo ahora tengo que salir pero dejo la ventana abirta por si aparece la solucion y alguien me la dice... gracias...
<ivedci89-deskto1> sale con que el teclado numerico mueve al mouse..
<ivedci89-deskto1> ah... ya me imagino, pero me tengo que ir... saludos...
<maximiliano> Alguien ve algún problema al intentar realizar las actualizaciones?
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544507/
<maximiliano> tengo problemas al instalar lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/544509/
<maximiliano> Alguien ve algún problema al intentar realizar las actualizaciones?
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544507/
<maximiliano> tengo problemas al instalar lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/544509/
<mama21mama> natty :o
<dannylopez> forma de hacer un downgrade de 10.10 a 10.04?
<cousteau> dannylopez, creo que sólo reinstalando
<cousteau> si tienes /home separada es más fácil
<nanovany> una pregunta, estoy haciendo unas diapositivas
<cousteau> maximiliano, no sé por qué, está intentando ejecutar /etc/grub.d/README, pero no debería, es sólo un README... ¿has tocado algo del grub hace poco?
<nanovany> pero cuando le pongo efectos, los hace muy lentos
<nanovany> y se traban aveces los efectos:S
<nanovany> ke sera
<cousteau> nanovany, una forma de la naturaleza de decirte que los efectos son un error de dios
<cousteau> o eso, o tu tarjeta gráfica no es muy buena
<Keyboardx86> Hola a tods
<nanovany> :S.. entonces son los efectos?
<nanovany> mi tarjeta es ati radeon
<dannylopez> y a mi por que se me pone lento el ubuntu 10.10?
<nanovany> proc: amd turion 64 x 2
<nanovany> es buena, jala juegos medios pesados jejeje..
<cousteau> nanovany, tienes los efectos visuales activados? ventanas de gelatina, etc
<nanovany> sii.. los efectos de compiz la mayroia
<nanovany> todo eso pss jeje
<cousteau> nanovany, desactívalos, hacen que todo vaya lento. Pulsa Alt-F2 y pon   metacity --replace
<cousteau> y para volverlos a activar,   compiz --replace
<cousteau> y mira a ver si con los efectos desactivados se nota mejora
<cousteau> maximiliano, qué estás actualizando exactamente? de maverick a natty?
 * Vsg21 set away => 0xFF
<nanovany> ya lo hiceee.. y sii
<nanovany> pero algunos van lentos x_x
<nanovany> se traban pss mas bien dichoo
<nanovany> pss va lenta:S...
<nanovany> tambien con un editor de video ke suse
<nanovany> use
<nanovany> ivan lentos los efectos
<nanovany> uu_U
<luis_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme a cambiar los permisos para ejecutar un programa?
<nanovany> como saber si mi laptop cuenta con todos los controaldroes activados?????
<cousteau> luis_,   chmod +x "nombre_del_archivo"
<cousteau> pero como no has tenido paciencia y te has ido, ahora te fastidias y te quedas sin saberlo
<Nhasc> xDD
<nanovany> jjajajja
<pableras_> hola
<Nhasc> nass pableras_
<Keyboardx86> Alguien aqui que maneje bien Fluxbox?
<andreslara501> da,
<luis_> hola
<andreslara501> dannylopez
<cousteau> luis_,   chmod +x "nombre_del_archivo"
<dannylopez> andreslara501: por q se me queda congelado el ubuntu 10.10 si tengo 15 de disco duro y 1 de swap (3 de ram)
<luis_> cousteau y no hay problema si esta en una particion ?
<luis_> bueno gracias intentare:d
<cousteau> luis_, si la partición es FAT32/NTFS a lo mejor
<nanovany> yo igual se me congelaba, despues
<nanovany> con las actualizacion se
<nanovany> le quitoo
<luis_> cousteau, sí, es una particion ntfs, donde tengo unos executables
<luis_> hay alguna forma en la q pueda cambiar a ext4sin borrar nada?
<cousteau> luis_, pues no sé si se pueden asignar permisos directamente... lo más fácil sería copiarlos a /tmp y ejecutarlos desde allí
<luis_> ok
<cousteau> pero si lo que quieres es ejecutar programas instalados en Windows con Wine, no sé si es muy buena idea
<luis_> lo q pasa es q mi sobrino quiere jugar wow, y hasta ayer si podia jugarlos
<luis_> pero resulta q hoy termine de actualizar mi version a 10.10
<luis_> y me sale un mensaje q me dice q no se puede
<Keyboardx86> Alguien que maneje bien Fluxbox?
<Tarrasquero> keyboardx86, prueba a preguntar directamente
<Tarrasquero> pchelping__, ves la que liaste? :9
<Keyboardx86> Ok Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> perdon aqui no es :S
<Keyboardx86> Acabo de instalar Fluxbox en Ubuntu, ahora sigo un tutorial donde me muestra como cambiar el tema
<PCHelping__> ¿?
<Keyboardx86> el probema es que: primero, no logro mover a carpeta descomprimida a la ruta deseada
<Keyboardx86> segundo cuando movi el archivo comprimido y despues lo descomprimi en la ruta deseada, no me muestra el tema
<Tarrasquero> keyboardx86, los temas los instala el mismo administrador de temas
<Keyboardx86> Tarrasquero,  pues el tutorial dice que los ponga en ~/.fluxbox/styles
<sianhulo> tengo un problema con firefox 4 beta.en probado ya con varias versiones,y ninguna me deja instalar complementos,me sale algo como esto; "(nombre complemento) no ha podido ser instalado porque firefox no pudo modificar el archivo necesario"
<Keyboardx86> y alli estan
<Tarrasquero> abre el admi eh instalalo desde alli
<Keyboardx86> el Tutorial dice que los descomprima donde los descargue y despues copie y pegue la carpeta descomprimida en la ruta indicada
<sianhulo> uso beta,no las pre-betas de la nightly build(esas no me funcionan)
<Keyboardx86> Tarrasquero, como dije, soy nuevo en Fluxbox, podrias decirme como se habre el admin?
<Tarrasquero> keyboardx86, yo en realidad uso openbox
<Tarrasquero> con click derecho en el escritorio sale el menu?
<Keyboardx86> Si Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> si sale en preferencias
<Keyboardx86> Dejame ver
<Keyboardx86> Sale el menu de Styles
<Tarrasquero> ese es entonces
<Keyboardx86> alli deberia estar, pero no estan
<Tarrasquero> ya pero mira a ver si te daja instalar
<cousteau> idealmente,   cd ~/.fluxbox/styles; tar zxf tema_chulo.tar.gz
<Keyboardx86> cousteau, eso fue lo que hice y aun asi no me los muestra
<cousteau> Keyboardx86, a lo mejor a) el tema no es compatible con tu versión, o b) no lo has extraído donde era
<Keyboardx86> cousteau, lo descargue (por defecto queda en Downloads...)  lo copie a ~/.fluxbox/styles  y desde alli lo descomprimi
<Keyboardx86> baje los temas desde la pagina box-linux
<sianhulo> ¿es que nadie usa las betas de firefox :(?
<Tarrasquero> sianhulo, que te ocurre?
<Tarrasquero> ciertamente no las uso, pero a ver...
<sianhulo> que no me deja instalar complementos.copy&paste tengo un problema con firefox 4 beta.en probado ya con varias versiones,y ninguna me deja instalar complementos,me sale algo como esto; "(nombre complemento) no ha podido ser instalado porque firefox no pudo modificar el archivo necesario"
<sianhulo> por la version de ubuntu no ha deser tampoco,probe en 9.10 en 10.04 y 10.10
<cousteau> sianhulo, prueba a "borrar" (o mover) la config del firefox, a ver
<Tarrasquero> sianhulo, borra la carpeta ./mozzilla/firefox
<Tarrasquero> eso
<cousteau> cierra el firefox, y   mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox-old
<sianhulo> estoy usando una beta.no las pre-betas(se descarga de firefox un tar.bz2)
<cousteau> mejor no la borres, por si acaso la quieres recuperar
<Tarrasquero> renombra
<Keyboardx86> sianhulo, el problema con los betas es que son versiones que estan aun en desarrollo y son lanzadas para ser probadas... por obvias razones tendran problemas
<Keyboardx86> Tarrasquero, diferencias entre Fluxbox, OpenBox y Blackbox?
<sianhulo> pero para algo actualizan complementos a las versiones de las betas,ya probe con varias
<sianhulo> con tal de que el complemento sea compatible con la version,debe de poder instalarse
<Tarrasquero> yo eh usado solo opembox
<Tarrasquero> pero creo que es la interfaz grafica y poco mas
<Keyboardx86> ok
<Tarrasquero> keyboardx86, conseguiste instalarlo?
<Keyboardx86> Nope
<Keyboardx86> aun estoy mirando como hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> recuerda que deve estar tal cual lo descargaste
<Tarrasquero> comprimido
<mama21mama> aqui inician si problemas las aplicaciones al inicio de sesion en lxde: ~/.config/autostart/*.desktop
<mama21mama> me levo varios minutos grrrrr
<mama21mama> solo me falta el sonido de pidgin ¬¬
<Tarrasquero> mama21mama, si es muy sencillo
<leviatan> Holoa, mi bateria de ion indica en el gestor de energia de ubuntu que esta al 99 % y que tiene una capacidad del 59,7 %, su capacidad no deberia ser del 100 por 100?
<Keyboardx86> Tarrasquero, pregunta... si descomprimo el archivo en el folder de Descargas como hago para despues copiar el folder descomprimido a la ruta deseada?
<leviatan> hola
<Keyboardx86> con cp no me deja
<mama21mama> Tarrasquero, que cosa?
<Tarrasquero> keyboardx86, comprueba los permisos
<Tarrasquero> que tu seas el propietario
<mama21mama> a ptm que porqueria el lxde al cerrar sesion no guarda las config de mi xchat
<Keyboardx86> Me explico mejor...
<Tarrasquero> mama21mama, eso de auto
<mama21mama> xfce 1 vs lxde 0
<Tarrasquero> mama21mama, por?
<mama21mama> no se.
<Tarrasquero> quizas la interfaz grafica?
<Tarrasquero> a mi el scritorio lxde me va volando :9
<mama21mama> es algo que canonical no sabe; los detallitos.
<cousteau> Keyboardx86, es una carpeta, así que tendrás que usar -R o -a
<Keyboardx86> tengo un archivo tema.tar.gz en ~/Descargas lo descomprimo con tar zxfv tema.tar.gz y me queda el archivo "tema"  ese archvo quiero copiarlo a ~/fluxbox/styles con el siguiente comando:  cp ~/descargas/tema ~/.fluxbox/styles  y no me deja
<cousteau> cp -a carpeta destino/
<mama21mama> trata de hacer un cambio en xchar y luego cerra sesion.
<mama21mama> *xchat
<Keyboardx86> Oohhh eso tiene mas sentido cousteau gracias
<mama21mama> no guardara los cambios.
<Keyboardx86> dejame intentarlo
<Tarrasquero> si el cp es recursivo -r
<Keyboardx86> recursivo?
<Tarrasquero> si copiar el interior incluido
<cousteau> (seguro que alguien lo negará, pero todos aquí hemos tenido problemas intentando copiar una carpeta con cp alguna vez)
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, en fin...
<cousteau> cp -a es lo más completo: copia toda la carpeta o archivo, conservando permisos y fechas de modificación/acceso
<Nhasc> para todo lo demás man cp
<Nhasc> xD
<andreslara501> muchachos, reporto que el Ubuntu one como que está comiendo muchacmemoria
<Nhasc> cousteau, sería el equivalente scp -pr no ?
<cousteau> ni idea, nunca he usado scp
<Keyboardx86> Tarrasquero, ya logre arreglarlo gracias a los dos ( a tu y cousteau )
<Nhasc> cousteau, me stas vacilando , nunca ? xD
<mama21mama> algo le pasa al pidgin no tira sonido.
<mama21mama> en ubuntu/lxde
<cousteau> Nhasc, cuando necesito copiar de un PC a otro, uso sftp en el nautilus/pcmanfm
<Nhasc> aps, creía q eras de los mios
<txomon> buenas chicos!
<Nhasc> ese txomon
<txomon> hacia mucho que no me pasaba por aqui!
<Nhasc> bienvenido de nuevo txomon
<Nhasc> ^^
<txomon> alguien sabe como hacer para conectarse por ssh x11
<txomon> tengo un servidor ubuntu que instale hace mucho sin nada gráfico
<txomon> y ahora he instalado xserver
<txomon> y no me deja conectarme...
<nanovany> para regresar a la vrsion 10.04
<nanovany> tengo ke volver a formatear?
<nanovany> tengo la 10.;0 de ubuntu
<sebikul> nanovany, si, no hay forma de hacer un downgrade. la unica forma de volver a una version anterior es reinstalar
<nanovany> uuuh :S:S.. ya tengia tantos programas jajaja.. pss lo hare caray
<nanovany> ubuntu, 10.10 me jala los efetos de las presentaciones, de edicion de videos lento carya :S
<nanovany> gracias sebikul
<nanovany> hare eso para trabajr bien jee
<sebikul> nanovany, de nada ;)
<mama21mama> mm tenia pidgin 2.7.3 a ver la version 2.7.7 via ppa si tiene sonido
<mama21mama> :s no tiene sonido
<dannyLopez> por que esta sonando feo mi computador? (en win2 no suena asi)
<mama21mama> mmm tendre que hacer un ticket en pidgin :s
<mama21mama> sobre el sonido.
<alexneb> nas ^^
<alexneb> ^^
<ubuntero_> hola a todos alguien sabe si exixste algun programa en ubuntu que una varios archivos pdf en unso solo como si fuera un solo libro es que baje un libros pero esta seccionado en varias partes y no se si se pueda unir como si fuera uno solo
<ubuntero_> uso ubuntu
<guampa> pdf-mod o pdf-shuffler tal vez
<ubuntero_> pero esos son de ubuntu4
<ubuntero_> ??
<guampa> si, no se si en los repos oficiales o lo instale x ubuntu-tweak o ailurus
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> grax
<guampa> ahi lo veo en ubuntu tweak
<granjero> alguien usa o usó coyote linux?
<mama21mama> Ticket #13092 por si quieren dar una mano: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13092
<neito_> hola amigos buenas tardes
<neito_> como estamos por alli
<erAbuelo> buenas
<pepebon> sabe alguien usar el tucan?
<pepebon> me sale siempre unsupported
<fzeta> nas, perlas;)
<esteban22x> hola gente
<esteban22x>  que me recomiendan ... ir de LTS en LTS o arriesgarme a Ubuntu 10.10
<erAbuelo> es un servidor o un desktop domestico ?
<esteban22x> laptop ..podria decis
<esteban22x> decirse que desktop entonces
<erAbuelo> mete ubuntu 10.10
<esteban22x> por que notebook no es
<erAbuelo> me referia a si era un sevidor de produccion o algo privado
<esteban22x> pero tengo un problema
<esteban22x> con ubuntu 10.04 se me hace muy lenta la PC
<esteban22x> a veces , y he monitoreado el sistema y dice que tengo procesador de dos nucleos
<esteban22x> cuando en realidad es de uno
<esteban22x> los procesos se reparten de forma desordenada haciendo que mi PC a veces se congele
<esteban22x> eso podria solucionarse... o me paso a una distro que pida menos recursos
<esteban22x> como Xubuntu o Linux Mint
<erAbuelo> me extraña que diga que es de doble nucleo y sea de uno solo
<esteban22x> igualmente ... eso me ha molestado mucho ultimamente cuando estoy programando
<esteban22x> y no se pueda compilar bien por que se congela y tengo que quitarle la bateria a la laptop
<esteban22x> por que ni el boton de apagado funciona
<JuanMarquez> buenas amigos, mi empathy no se conecta a MSN pero tampoco informa de error, simplemente se queda sin conectar
<JuanMarquez> una ayudita con empathy
<cousteau> erAbuelo, hyper threading
<erAbuelo> cousteau: pero eso es normal que lo detecte como doble procesador, no doble nucleo
<esteban22x> entonces que hago
<casa> hola
<casa> necesito ayuda urgente
<erAbuelo> esteban22x: repito yo meteria ubuntu 10.10
<erAbuelo> aunque si tienes poca ram, meteria algo que no usara kde ni gnome
<TrueNhero> buenas existe un monitor del sistema pero del uso de la tarjeta de video?
<casa> hola necesito ayuda
<casa> tengo el x11vnc corriendo y de la nada se me cierra la sesion, es aleatorio
<casa> uqe puede ser??
<esteban22x> tengo 1 Gb de Ram y 500 mb de SWAP
<esteban22x> 1.48 Ghz de Procesador
<esteban22x> lo que me da pena es mi tarjeta de video :$ ... es una generica de 256 mb
<esteban22x> desinstale compiz totalmente pero esos problemas de lentitud se siguien presentando
<esteban22x> ya he pasado por esos posts de acelera tu Ubuntu
<esteban22x> y nada
<erAbuelo> con 1Gb de ram no deberia ir lento, aunque con 1.48 de procesador es normal que sea lento compilando
<casa> tengo el x11vnc corriendo y de la nada se me cierra la sesion, es aleatorio
<casa> uqe puede ser??
<cousteau> esteban22x, quitando compiz no vas a conseguir mucha mejora en el compilador... más bien en cosas gráficas
<esteban22x> @casa mata el proceso
<esteban22x> http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2004/05/07/matar-procesos-en-windows-y-linux/
<esteban22x> es que ni en los videos en youtube
<casa> esteban22x ya lo hice por eso estoy hablando ahora, pero necesito ocupar el vnc
<erAbuelo> esteban22x: los videos en youtube, es cosa de flash, a veces va muy mal independientemente del ordenador que tengas :)
<cousteau> esteban22x, a qué te refieres con que te da pena tu tarjeta gráfica?
<esteban22x> 128 mb
<esteban22x>  :$
<esteban22x> he reinstalado flash player 2 veces con plugins incluidos
<esteban22x> y no he visto ninguna mejora
<erAbuelo> prueba a bajarlos y reproducirlos con algo como mplayer
<casa> esteban22x minitube
<esteban22x> casa proba alternativas
<casa> en ubuntu 10.10 en un athlon x2 de 2.0 ghz y 2gb ram mas una nvidia integrada puedo ver hasta los videos en youtube a 4096p
<casa> voy a ver esteban22x
<cousteau> esteban22x, tienes el flash 10.2?
<esteban22x> 10.1
<cousteau> dicen que va mejor (sigue consumiendo el doble que bajarse el vídeo y verlo en gnome-mplayer)
<cousteau> esteban22x, pues dale una probadita al 10.2 beta, a ver si te va mejor
<esteban22x> voy a probar
<esteban22x> listo ya instale
<esteban22x> el 10.2 beta
<esteban22x> en un video 1080 pp no va tan mal ...esta hasta mejor que el otro
<esteban22x> hasta mejoraron los frames per second
<esteban22x> bueno gracias por el flash player
<TrueNhero> cual es la diferencia entre X window system y X window system (Xv)
<dzup2> va {v{?
<dzup2> la 'v' ?
<p47> Necesito bajar una version udisk con synaptic pero no me deja usar la funcion "Forzar Version" alguna sugerencia ?
<george2002> alguno de ustedes conoce algun programa bueno para editar html tipo wysiwyg, no nvu no kompozer
<piolinjazz> tengo problemas kon aircrak alguien me puede ayudar
<zyen> dime
<zyen> piolinjazz
<piolinjazz> al ceorrer airodumpok
<zyen> dime
<piolinjazz> wenas
<piolinjazz> [18:29] <piolinjazz> al corre airodump -ng mon0
<piolinjazz> [18:29] <piolinjazz> al costado me arooja -1
<piolinjazz> [18:29] <piolinjazz> y eso no me permite seguir trabajando
<piolinjazz> [18:30] <piolinjazz> no puedo ejecutar airplay
<piolinjazz> [18:30] <piolinjazz> antes no me pasava
<piolinjazz> [18:30] <piolinjazz> instale aircrack-ptw aparte del ng y me sucedio esto
<piolinjazz> [18:30] <piolinjazz> komo puedo remover ptw
<m4v> !flood piolinjazz
<kubot> piolinjazz: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<m4v> !aircrack piolinjazz
<kubot> piolinjazz: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<zyen> corre
<zyen> :D
<piolinjazz> perro nesesito desintalar el aircrack-ptw
<piolinjazz> con eso empesaron misproblemas
<piolinjazz> cual es el komando para desintalarlo
<m4v> como lo instalaste?
<piolinjazz> apt-get install aircrack-ptw
<zyen> sudo apt-get remove
<m4v> entonces para sacarlo es :apt-get install remove aircrack-ptw
<zyen> aircrack-ptw
<m4v> uhhh
<m4v> digo, apt-get remove aircrack-ptw
<zyen> lo installa
<zyen> y luego lo borra no m4v?? haha
<piolinjazz> ok
<piolinjazz> probare
<piolinjazz> no lo encuentra el pakete
<piolinjazz> pero me voy a los archivos y esta ai
<m4v> que archivos?
<joan> Tengo un .avi de 3GB y necesito convertirlo a un archivo de maximo 500MB para subirlo a Vimeo, que me recomendais?
<piolinjazz> el aircrack-ptw
<erAbuelo> joan: mencoder o ffmpeg
<m4v> piolinjazz: aircrack-ptw no es un paquete que exista en los repositorios, estas seguro que se trata de eso?
<joan> erAbuelo:  tiene interfaz gráfica?
<erAbuelo> joan: no
<joan> u,u
<erAbuelo> utiliza vlc, aunque a mi no me gusta
<joan> erAbuelo: ?
<joan> porque no te gusta?¿
<erAbuelo> no me gusta como lo hace el vlc, estoy acostumbrado al mencoder en consola :)
<m4v> piolinjazz: querés comentarnos cual es tu verdadero problema? que es lo que no anda?
<piolinjazz> ok
<piolinjazz> antes ejecutava el komando
<piolinjazz> airodump-ng -c 1 --bssid 00:02:CF:BB:C3:93 -w captura mon0
<piolinjazz> pero ahora aparece -1 a un costado
<piolinjazz> y al ejecutar
<piolinjazz> aireplay-ng -1 0 -e Cachisistema -a 00:02:CF:BB:C3:93 -h 11:22:33:44:55:66 mon0
<piolinjazz> me keda parado diciendo  chanell -1
<TrueNhero> erAbuelo: como convierto un archivo a h264 avc para psp? con mencoder o con ffmpeg?
<m4v> piolinjazz: eso es del aircrack, no tienes ningún problema con Ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> TrueNhero: con el que mas te guste, yo el ffmpeg poco lo he usado
<piolinjazz> kon ubuntu no puedo instalar flasplayer
<TrueNhero> erAbuelo: es q no se como... desde el terminal consume los mismos recursos que en gui?
<m4v> piolinjazz: no damos soporte sobre aircrack. El comando para desinstalar el paquete "aircrack-ptw" (que no existe en Ubuntu) ya te lo pasamos. Si no funciona es porque no lo instalaste con el apt-get.
<erAbuelo> TrueNhero: supongo que mas o menos lo mismo
<TrueNhero> como instalo adium im?
<punkmexic> alguien que me enseñe hechar andar compiz? ya tengo instalado compiz-fusion, y simplecompiz
<punkmexic> que falta? ya le puse que lo quiero usar al dar click derecho sobre el escritorio pero no se guarda bien el cambio
<erUSUL> punkmexic: Sistema>Preferencias>Apariencia||Efectos
<punkmexic> le puslso extra y mantner efectos pero luego se dseprograma erUSUL
<erUSUL> punkmexic: tienes la tarjeta grafica correctamente configurada?
<TrueNhero_> alguna manera de bloquear el teclado y dejar solo el mouse en funcionamiento?
<punkmexic> como puedo saberlo erUSUL
<piolinjazz> si viejo
<piolinjazz> yo tengo el mismo problemas
<piolinjazz> y lo mas extraño k nunka me habia pasado
<erUSUL> punkmexic: glxinfo | grep -Ei '(direct|render)'
<piolinjazz> esta todo instalado selecionado todo komo siempre pero la kosa no funciona
<punkmexic> El programa «glxinfo» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<punkmexic> lo instalo?
<punkmexic> ese y el mesa tools
<erUSUL> punkmexic: si
<erUSUL> piolinjazz: que drivers/tarjeta  tienes?
<piolinjazz> ipw 3045
<piolinjazz> esa es mi tarjeta
<piolinjazz> o abg3945
<piolinjazz> es lo mismo
<erUSUL> esa es la wifi no la grafica ...
<Nutub> ola, necesito ayuda para jugar starcraft en ubuntu
<piolinjazz> mira al kolokar el komando k tu haz dado aparece esto
<piolinjazz> Uso: grep [OPCIÓN]... PATRÓN [ARCHIVO]...
<piolinjazz> Pruebe `grep --help' para más información.
<punkmexic> erUSUL, direct rendering: Yes
<piolinjazz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<piolinjazz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<erUSUL> !wine | Nutub
<piolinjazz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kubot> Nutub: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<piolinjazz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<piolinjazz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fernando> hola
<piolinjazz> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<piolinjazz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<punkmexic> erUSUL,  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<fernando> una persona que sepa ablar español
<Nutub> si conozco wine, el problema esque no funciona, alguien que juege el starcraft me puede decir como lo hizo?
<erUSUL> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<erUSUL> piolinjazz: si tienes una nvidia e instalaste el driver con el run de la pagina web tienes que reinstalar
<erUSUL> punkmexic: no se deberia funcionar
<piolinjazz> la web de nvidia
<erUSUL> piolinjazz: no vuelvas a pegar texto en el canal
<erUSUL> paste | piolinjazz
<erUSUL> !paste | piolinjazz
<kubot> piolinjazz: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<piolinjazz> ok
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<erUSUL> punkmexic: que pasa si poner « compiz --replace » en un terminal ?
<piolinjazz> ok
<piolinjazz> gracias
<punkmexic> hace el simulacro erUSUL
<punkmexic> pero no veo efektos
<erUSUL> punkmexic: pero pone algun error o algo ? en el terminal
<punkmexic> nop
<erUSUL> :/ pues ni idea
<punkmexic> bueno si
<piolinjazz> es por eloo entonces k flasplayer no funciona
<piolinjazz> por el driver de nvidia
<piolinjazz> ?
<punkmexic> por privado te los puse erUSUL
<erUSUL> mejor usar pastebin ...
<erUSUL> piolinjazz: eso ya no lo se
<piolinjazz> ok
<Nutub> alguien aca ha jugado starcraft 2 en ubuntu? he leido que se puede pero yo no puedo hacerlo
<erUSUL> punkmexic: seguro que está todo bien instalado?
<punkmexic> como lo verifiko
<erUSUL> punkmexic: a ver tienes compiz-gnome instalado?
<julian__> grooveshark.com alguien me podria decir o dar una idea... de como saber a que enlace esta pegado el streeam? con el proposito de hacer un download del archivo.?
<punkmexic> no erUSUL
<c0dek> Buenas tardes, tengo una duda
<punkmexic> solo el compiz-fusion
<punkmexic> o el otro compiz que exitsta
<punkmexic> pensé que el compiz-gnome era para unity :p
<erUSUL> instalalo
<c0dek> Acabo de instalar "Tor" en mi computadora, uso Ubuntu 10.4, pero no me funciona, alguien me podria ayudar en eso? Gracias desde ya
<erUSUL> punkmexic: no entiendo la instalacion por defecto ya trae todo eso instalao ...
<c0dek> Buenas tardes, tengo una duda
<c0dek> Acabo de instalar "Tor" en mi computadora, uso Ubuntu 10.4, pero no me funciona, alguien me podria ayudar en eso? Gracias desde ya
<punkmexic> erUSUL, u
<punkmexic> parese ke ya kedo
<erUSUL> nunca he usado tor; sorry
<fernando> alguien de gdl
<punkmexic> c0dek,  baja el tor bulndle para linux lo descoomprimes y adentro trae un firefox lo abres y ya.
<c0dek> punkmexic, y para IRC?
<punkmexic> ah ahi no se.
<punkmexic> apenas ke
<punkmexic> entres a freenode..desde el navegador :P
<julian__> oigan como puedo hacer que mi apache trabaje con sitios virtuales. es decir montar varias paginas en el...?
<julian__> alguna web? o algo para leer?
<kurama10> google
<julian__> hay que crear  1 ip.. para poner a la escucha para cada web?
<julian__> como buscar eso en google?
<julian__> virtual subdomain? o como?
<Guest42090> [javila] con opera puedes montar tu pagina web online sin mucho ajetreo
<erUSUL> julian__: http://linuxemb.wikidot.com/virtualhost
<MichaelSOG> .(^-^).
<julian__> erUSUL, una  pregunta solo lo quiero hacer para mi web..
<julian__> digo para mi ofis..
<julian__> y mi pc no es el controlador dns..
<julian__> lo que intento hacer seria que ubiese 1 ip... con x web,, y la 2 ip.. con otra web... (ES lo mismo lo de la web que me pasaste?)
<julian__> erUSUL, o con que nombre puedo buscar esto que quiero?
<c0dek> Hola, necesito ayuda porfavor..
<c0dek> :/
<c0dek> Acabo de instalar "TOR" en mi computadora, tengo Ubuntu 10.4. Y no logro conectarme a redes IRC
<c0dek> Me dan glined en todo momento
<c0dek> Eso a que se debe?
<pipo65_> buenas
<pipo65_> alguien sabe por q no puedo ver los videos de justin
<pipo65_> otros videos en flash si los puedo ver
<pipo65_> pero en justin me queda la pantalla en negro y no mueve de ahi
<dannyLopez> alguno de ustedes puede utilizar el SET en ubuntu 10.10?
<guampa> c0dek: a lo mejor no permiten conectarse desde tor o alguien que salio por el mismo nodo fue klineado
<c0dek> guampa pero a ningun servidor me deja...
<c0dek> :/
<guampa> que red? freenet?
<guampa> freenode?
<c0dek> freenode, y 2 redes más a las cuales entro
<c0dek> Y no cambia de IP
<c0dek> Es la misma :/
<guampa> c0dek: leiste http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml ?
<granjero> hola, hay algun comando que me liste a que grupo pertenece cada usuario?
<m4v> granjero: groups <usuario>
<granjero> gracias m4v tambien cat /etc/group funciona
<granjero> me gusta más tu método m4v !!!!
<granjero> =)
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-17
<dannyLopez> buenas alguno de ustedes a utilizado SET en ubuntu 10.10?
<m4v> que es SET?
<dannyLopez> m4v: una herramienta para seguridad informatica
<dannyLopez> social enginner toolkit
<m4v> ah, ni idea :p
<dannyLopez> como subo un video a youtube desde la terminal?
<dannyLopez> ?
 * dannyLopez ya regresa
<Rcart> Buenas. Quizas no sea el canal adecuado, como tambien a alguien por aqui le haya surgido el mismo problema. Estoy tratando de compilar un archivo en C++ que hace uso de la funion itoa (si si, tengo bastante claro que no es un estandar, el code no lo escribi yo), y entiendo que seria mejor utilizar sprintf() en su lugar pero necesito compilar este codigo, es algo grande y no creo tener tiempo para editarlo
<Rcart> Entiendo que se puede hacer uso de esa funcion incluyendo la libreria stdlib.h (cstdlib), pero al parecer no funciona porque dice no estar declarado itoa(). Tengo gcc 4.5.5 y un amigo tiene la version 4.5.1 en la cual *si compila* el mismo codigo que tengo :-/. Alguna idea?
<guampa> usar gcc 4.5.5 ?
<guampa> perdon 4.5.1 ?
<Rcart> No, un amigo al que le pase el code para intentar compilar me dijo que si funciona utilizando stdlib, pero la version de su gcc es 4.5.1 y la mia es 4.5.5
<guampa> vuelvo a preguntar si consideraste usar la version de tu amigo, 4.5.1
<Rcart> No lo habia considerado... pero le dare una mirada
<colo> hola: como saber mi mac?
<dzup2> !google "como saber mi MAC"
<kubot> ¿Cómo puedo saber mi dirección MAC?: <http://es.kioskea.net/faq/1572-como-puedo-saber-mi-direccion-mac>; Se trabó un cd en mi mac [Resuelto]: <http://es.kioskea.net/forum/affich-196428-se-trabo-un-cd-en-mi-mac>; MY-IP.ES - Cuál es mi dirección MAC?: <http://www.my-ip.es/cual_es_mi_mac.php>; Como obtener tu MAC Address: <http://elgeek.com/como-obtener-tu-mac-address>; ¿Como saber si mi (2 more messages)
<dzup2> !more
<kubot> labtop es compatible con Mac OS X Snow Leopard ...: <http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100505211806AAUDtdO>; Como obtener la dirección física (MAC) de mi placa de Red: <http://software.comohacerpara.com/n1654/como-obtener-la-direccion-fisica--mac--de-mi-placa-de-red.html>; como saber mi mac de wifi | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/124749>; ¿Como saber direcccion mac (1 more message)
<cousteau> creo que con ifconfig (o botón derecho Propiedades al icono de red) sale
<colo> cousteau gracias
<Xs-Chuki-Xs> sad
<javier2dc> buenas noches
<javier2dc> alguien sabe como puedo conseguirme
<javier2dc> algun ide de processing
 * G0di biOwiNamp:: WinAmp :: J Alvarez - juntos al amanecer :: 00:09/04:11 [<<<<<<<<<<] :: 320kb/s @ 44KHz :: 32/60 :: [ asterOid © ]
<javier2dc> grasshoper el plugin para rhinoceros
<c0dek> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con "Tor" porfavor.
<c0dek> Tengo instalado Tor y Proxychains
<c0dek> Pero NO logro saber utilizarlo en IRC, solo lo quiero para IRC
<arp-off> c0dek
<arp-off> para que queres usar Tor con el IrC?
<c0dek> arp-, "Tor" es para ocultar la IP de uno. Eso quiero yo.
<guampa> c0dek: yo lo use con Kvirc, leiste la guia que te pase antes?
<c0dek> Si, pero yo solo lo quiero para IRC
<c0dek> Más nada..
<guampa> ?? acaso estoy hablando de navegadores web yo?
<nfqs> xD
<c0dek> Es que me explique mal yo
<guampa> c0dek: no se que cliente usas, pero si queres que te valga de algo tor (que no es tanto en realidad) tenes que usar un cliente irc que autentique x ssl+sasl, y resolver DNS via tor tambien
<guampa> de esa manera tenes algo parecido a anonimato
<guampa> y solo para irc, en un navegador es mas trabajo
<c0dek> Como que cliente me recomiendas?
<guampa> ademas de registrar estando anonimizado un nuevo nick a una cuenta de mail abierta estando en tor
<guampa> no se, ahora estoy usando pidgin :D
<guampa> pero kvirc me gusto mucho la verdad
<guampa> no le encontre nada que le falte
<guampa> al contrario me parecio lo mas completo que vi
<omar> Hola a todos: alguien sabe de algún comando que me indique cuánta ram soporta mi notebook?
<Kurdt> (:
<f1r3k3y> :D
<omar> algún comando para eso?
<omar> gracias desde ya
<nfqs> 4GB a lo mas, creo
<nfqs> busca alguna herramienta para ver tu hardware
<nfqs> creo que en el cnetro de software hayuno por ahi
<omar> usé   lshw
<omar> pero da demasiado información y ni idea cómo interpretarla
<omar> igualñ gracias amigos
<nfqs> hay unos con gui
<nfqs> no me acuerdo del nombre
<nfqs> ando con amnesia :S
<guampa> lshw-gtk
<kurama10> omar, usa lspci
<kurama10> te da eel hardware
<kurama10> sin tanto relajo
<nfqs> omar, hay un Sysinfo en el Centro de control, te podria servir
<kurama10> omar, que es lo que necesitas saber
<omar> guampa, la verdad es que ese comando no dice nada de la ram, pero igual gracias
<nfqs> tambien está el lshw-gtk
<omar> necesito saber cuánta ram soporta mi notebook
<f1r3k3y> que notebook es ? dime el modelo
<omar> sony vaio vgn-n330fh
<guampa> omar: lo ejecutaste como root? porque aca si veo info de la ram
<omar> guampa, no, sorry, lo haré ahora mismo
<f1r3k3y> en la pagina oficcila dice que soporta hasta 2 gb
<f1r3k3y> http://www.docs.sony.com/release/specs/VGNN330FH_mksp.pdf
<omar> f1r3k3y, ok, gracias
<kurama10> omar, y no es mas facil que entres a la pagina
<kurama10> digo
<kurama10> javascript:moreinfowindow('http://www.docs.sony.com/reflib/docget.asp?manualid=95254&template_id=2&region_id=2&DL=',600,560,10,10,'Manuals')
<kurama10> por que el pdf dice 2 Gb
<omar> kurama10, ok, gracias
<kurama10> digo buscando el manual o las espesificaciones sale
<nfqs> a lo mejor viene con 2 slots de máximo 2GB c/u
<kurama10> en lapagina de sony sale
<nfqs> o sea que en total a lo más llegas a 4GB
<kurama10> Hardware
<kurama10> Procesador
<kurama10> - Intel® Pentium® dual-core T2080 (1.73 GHz1)
<kurama10> - Chipset Intel® 943GML
<kurama10> Memoria de Caché
<kurama10> 1MB integrada al segundo nivel
<Kurdt> cool !
<kurama10> chale
<kurama10> que pex con el canal
<kurama10> uno ayuda y lo banean
<nfqs> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<kurama10> jajajaj ya lo se
<guampa> fue automatico por el flood
<kurama10> pero no me fije que habia copiado mal
<kurama10> error de mause
<kurama10> jajajjaa
<nfqs> bueno y cuanto de ram soporta?
<kurama10> 2 Gb
<kurama10> digo preguntando a google se aprende y mas de hardware
<omar> kurama10, muuuuchas gracias, te pasaste
<omar> ahoara me bajaré ese documento y lo tendré en lugar sgrado
<kurama10> okas
<nfqs> o sea que viene con 1 sólo slot para ram?
<omar> no lo se
<omar> lo abriré y veré cuántos tiene
<kurama10> sip
<nfqs> siempre hay uno que es accesible desde abajo de notebook
<nfqs> pero tambien lo pueden pone bajo el teclado
<nfqs> el mío es así, pero es un dell
<kurama10> bueno mi netbook es una emachines
<kurama10> y solo es para 2 Gb
<nfqs> uff no se como lo hacen con 2gB no mas
<nfqs> yo con 4gb a veces guateo
<f1r3k3y> jaja io tengo 2 gb y ando mas que bien..
<TiMiDo> depende,
<TiMiDo> f1r3k3y, empieza a correr mas de 40 demonios en Linux con 2gb de ram
<TiMiDo> haber cuan lenta seria
<TiMiDo> la reacion, de tu maquina
<f1r3k3y> jajaja xD
<f1r3k3y> tengo un procesador ahi nomas.. xD..
<f1r3k3y> es un amd dual core de 2.4 nomas..
<f1r3k3y> pero pronto comprare 2 memorias de 4 gb xD
<Kurdt> jejej
<f1r3k3y> :D
<Kurdt> y para ke necesitas 40 demonios TiMiDo ?ç
<TiMiDo> Kurdt, trabajos, etc
<Kurdt> mmmmm
<TiMiDo> para checkiar mail, y muchas otras cosas mas
<Kurdt> yo creo que exageras
<Kurdt> y MUCHO !
 * xoan buenas
<lanber> hola, tengo un problema con calc, he hecho una macro "grande"
<lanber> y hay vewces que funciona perfectamente, pero otras muchsa el ordenador
<lanber> se queda colgado, es decir, la aplicación se cierra.
<lanber> alguna vez uncluso he tenido que resetear el ordenador por que estaba totalmente congelado
<lanber> alguien sabe por que puede ser?
<lanber> me da la sensacion que puede ser algo de memoria
<marcriera> si abres un htop al lado como evoluciona la cpu y ram?
<marcriera> lanber: tambien puedes provar a lanzar calc con nice delante, le va a quitar prioridad a su proceso.
<lanber> perdon, me pierdo
<lanber> lanzar nice?
<lanber> que es un htop?
<marcriera> perdon
<marcriera> pensaba que era el canal de server
<lanber> eh?
<marcriera> lanber, cuentame
<lanber> hola, tengo un problema con calc, he hecho una macro "grande"
<lanber> y hay vewces que funciona perfectamente, pero otras muchsa el ordenador
<marcriera> calc?
<lanber> openoffice (excel)
<marcriera> aaaaa
<marcriera> :)
<lanber> tiene que ser algo de memoria
<marcriera> vale, tu intuyes eso, ahora le tienes que poner numeros
<lanber> porque a veces funciona y otras se cierra solo el programa
<marcriera> sabes lo que es la consola?
<lanber> si
<marcriera> vale
<marcriera> pues hay un comando que se llama top
<lanber> vale
<marcriera> que te da los procesos , su uso de memoria y estas cosas
<marcriera> pero es feo de cojones
<marcriera> asi que mejor instalas el htop, que es lo mismo pero se entiende mejor
<marcriera> sabes como hacerlo?
<lanber> vale, pero para que me sirve?
<lanber> si
<lanber> sudo aptitude install htop?
<marcriera> te servirá para poder seguir el proceso del openoffice y mirar lo que consume de cpu, ram, ...
<marcriera> asi , cuando preguntes podràs explicar eso y alguien que controle lo tendrá más facil para ayudarte
<marcriera> yes
<lanber> ok
<marcriera> vale
<marcriera> ahora pues
<marcriera> sudo htop
<lanber> pero el problema surge cuando aprieto el boton de la macro
<marcriera> correcto
<marcriera> deja el htop corriendo por ahi
<marcriera> y arranca el calc
<marcriera> dale a la macro
<marcriera> y mira el htop a ver si algo se le va la olla
<marcriera> tienes el F3 para buscar el proceso del calc
<lanber> vale
<lanber> necesito 5 minutos para meter datos
<marcriera> tomate tu tiempo
<marcriera> y luego escribe mi nombre
<marcriera> lanber,
<marcriera> y asi el programita del irc me avisa
<lanber> si
<lanber> marcriera, si
<marcriera> ;)
<lanber> marcriera, ya se meha quedado frito
<marcriera> y que has visto?
<marcriera> te comia la cpu
<marcriera> la ram ha llegado al tope
<lanber> y como veo eso?
<marcriera> con el htop
<marcriera> :)
<lanber> ya
<marcriera> las barritas de arriba
<lanber> la cuestion es que el programa funciona sin problemas hasta que doy un boton
<marcriera> a vale
<lanber> en ese momento empieza a trabajar pero en un segundo
<marcriera> y  no puedes moverte mas
<lanber> se queda frito
<marcriera> frito del todo
<marcriera> o el ordenador va lentissimo?
<lanber> no va bien
<lanber> una vez se ha quedado colgado todo el sistema
<marcriera> ostras
<marcriera> pues no puedo ayudarte
<lanber> es mas si no abro el monitor del sistema para cerrar desde ahi
<lanber> el openoffice no me vuelve a arrancar
<marcriera> a ver si alguna alma caritativa de por aqui esta despierta y al loro
<lanber> vale
<marcriera> supongo que has hecho el update y todo es no?
<lanber> si
<marcriera> hola
<marcriera> alguien sabria decirme como puede configurar el boton de la rueda del raton para que me abra los l inks del firefox como si tubiera el Control apretado?
<marcriera> en nuevas pestañas
<erUSUL> marcriera: a mi me lo hace automatico desde siempre no recuerdo haber hecho nada especial
<Tarrasquero> marcriera, editar preferencias en firefox...
<Tarrasquero> avanzado/navegacion
<Tarrasquero> y hay lo marcas todo
<Tarrasquero> :S
<Tarrasquero> bueno lo de la ortografía lo dejo en tus manos :)
<Tarrasquero> ademas de abrir pestañas en modo control, al dejar el boton central pulsado no es necesario rotarlos solo mober arriva y avajo
<crackmen> hola a todos
<Brahem> buenas ;)
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<Brahem> q tal estais ;)
<julian__> holas.
<julian__> xD
<fosco_> buenas
<julian__> fosco_, buenas!! xD
<elvera>  buen dia a todos!!!! espero me puedan ayudar. tengo una impresora cannon 1200-1300 instalada en xp pero necesito a travez de la red poder imprimir desde ubuntu 9.10 cuando utilizo el asistente de la impresora no encuentro el modelo
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Qué significa "Procesando disparadores para man-db ..."?
<fosco_> que está actualizando la base de datos de manuales
<recorcholisss> okok ty
<Pryan> hola, algun admin del canal ?
<TrueNhero> se puede tener chromium y chrome abiertos a la vez?
<Pryan> si
<Pryan> pero solo uno puede ser el navegador por defecto
<erUSUL> Pryan: que ocurre
<Pryan> erUSUL, soy dueño de una red de irc y me gustaria saber si estais interesados en cambiar de red
<erUSUL> Pryan: no; los canales de irc de ubuntu estan en freenode. esa es la red "oficial"
<Pryan> pero no os gustaria estar en una red en donde el idioma oficial es el español ?
<Pryan> y tenemos el mismo soft ke aki solo ke mas actual
<Pryan> usamos atheme 6.0.2
<erUSUL> Pryan: nada impide que haya un canal de ubuntu en vuestra red.
<Pryan> con las ventajas ke eso supone
<Pryan> erUSUL, en eso estamos de acuerdo
<erUSUL> Pryan: de hecho hay un canal de ubuntu en irc-hispano
<Pryan> pero necesito gente
<Pryan> erUSUL, y si unimos los canales del hispano y freenode en mi red ?
<Pryan> estoi hablando con los founders del hispano
<Pryan> os interesaria esa propuesta ?
<erUSUL> Pryan: mejor vamos a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<erUSUL> Pryan: del mismo modo que es logico que todos los foros esten en ubuntu-es.org y las listas de correo en los servers de ubuntu
<erUSUL> asi como el wiki etc
<erUSUL> oops me equivoque de canal
<Pryan> si, en eso no tengo problema
<Pryan> pero a ver, nosotros ofrecemos el mismo servicio y en español
<Pryan> no es logico ke el canal español se aloje en una red española
<Pryan> encima que nuestro server esta alojado en españa pero con un ping muy bajo
<recorcholisss> Hola. No me funciona el auido, y me apareció una ventanita que ponía "Tarjeta de sonido tal no funciona..."......   $ lspci --> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<recorcholisss> QUé hago s:
<andreslara501> Buenos días muchachos, cree el canal #web-es para soporte sobre web HTML, PHP, ASP, CSS y más, rótento y ayuden en el canal
<fosco_> andreslara501, no spam por favor
<andreslara501> fosco_ :S sí pero no es spam, es que creé el canal solo para informar y pedir ayuda para fomentar el canal, por que he visto que acá se consultam ucho sobre web a veces
<fosco_> es spam
<fosco_> no voy a discutir eso, simplemente no lo publicites aqui, gracias
<andreslara501> sí pero no es spam malo :P
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> No encuentro información o un manual sobre como hacer un raid 0 en ubuntu
<ubuntu> alguien tiene idea o sabe donde puedo encontrar esa info? :-/
<fosco_> !raid | ubuntu
<kubot> ubuntu: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntu> thanks!
<mkv> recorcholisss: lo único que encuentro de tu placa es que no funcionaba con el kernel de ubuntu 7.10, pero supongo que estas en un Ubuntu más nuevo
<recorcholisss> Estoy en el penúltimo más nuevo..
<recorcholisss> $ uname -a
<recorcholisss> Linux Computer 2.6.32-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:14:11 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * mama21mama 0/
<mkv> recorcholisss: probaste cerrando todas las aplicaciones que usen audio, y ejecutar "speaker-test -c2" en una terminal?
<recorcholisss> no
<recorcholisss> mkv: mato el proceso "KMIX"?
<mkv> recorcholisss: no debería ser necesario, solo apps que usen el sonido tipo un reproductor de video y musica
<recorcholisss> okok
<mkv> recorcholisss: me tengo que ir, suerte con eso.
<recorcholisss> mm \:
<recorcholisss> Gracias (Y)
<david> hola
<david> buenas tardes
<Guest49750> alguien por aqui?
<kure_1999> os puedo hacer una pregunta??
<kure_1999> es para una duda que tengo
<Xs-Chuki-Xs> x
<kure_1999> ola xs-chuki
<recorcholisss> Hola. No me funciona el auido, y me apareció una ventanita que ponía "Tarjeta de sonido tal no funciona..."......   $ lspci --> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<esteban22x> hola ... mi ubuntu es muy lento
<EGCdigital> ubuntu es bien rapido
<esteban22x> no entiendo , tengo 3 Ghz de Procesador
<EGCdigital> no sera tu hardware?
<esteban22x> 1 Gb de Ram DDR2 con 548 Mb de Swap
<recorcholisss> 1GB es poco..
<EGCdigital> aunque en realidad no suelo notar mucho
<EGCdigital> yo lo veo muy rapido
<EGCdigital> os[Linux 2.6.36-2-generic x86_64] distro[Fedora "Laughlin" 14.0] cpu[ Intel Core i7 ]
<EGCdigital> ubuntu igual.
<esteban22x> pero ubuntu sobrevive por menos de la mitad de mi RAM
<EGCdigital> si traes todas las chucherias que salen como dicks y esas cosas compiz cubo y esas "no" productivas
<recorcholisss> esteban22x: Ya... ¿Hace mucho que está encendido?
<EGCdigital> pues estara lento tu OS.
<EGCdigital> *docks
<Reisilver> si esta lento quizá debas revisar el disco duro
<esteban22x> ya le deinstale compiz
<EGCdigital> que version de ubuntu es?
<EGCdigital> que kernel tienes?
<Reisilver> así comienzan los primeros síntomas hasta que se muere el rígido, si es hardware o sino quizá necesite tu PC un mantenimiento físico
<esteban22x> 2.30.2
<Reisilver> limpieza
<esteban22x> apenas lo actualize ayer
<EGCdigital> esteban22x,
<EGCdigital> no entendiste mis preguntas ?
<Reisilver> haber man
<Reisilver> para saber el kernel, en un terminal el comando uname -r
<Reisilver> y la versión de ubuntu pues si es la 10.04 o 10.10?¿
<Reisilver> o la anterior
<esteban22x> Lucid
<Reisilver> o sea la 10.04
<esteban22x> Kernel 2.6.32-37
<Reisilver> ok
<esteban22x> desintale compiz
<Reisilver> tienes el programa monitor de sistema
<esteban22x> desinstale emerald
<esteban22x> si ..
<Reisilver> nooooooooooooooooo
<Reisilver> espera tío
<Reisilver> abrelo  y dime que vez
<esteban22x> Version 10.04
<esteban22x> Nucleo Linux 2.6.32-7
<esteban22x> Gnome 2.30.2
<Reisilver> mira cada ficha
<EGCdigital> es dificil que este lento
<esteban22x> Memoria 992,9
<EGCdigital> Ubuntu por defecto es rapidoñ.
<EGCdigital> *rapido
<Reisilver> swap
<Reisilver> la swap esta activada
<esteban22x> ahh y no se si importe pero tengo 350 Gb de disco duro
<esteban22x> swap 500 Mb
<Reisilver> quizá este desactivada
<Reisilver> activada
<Reisilver> ?¿
<esteban22x> yo mismo amplie la swap
<esteban22x> esta activada
<Reisilver> pero está activada
<Reisilver> seguro
<Reisilver> =?¿
<Reisilver> dice 0 de 500 megas
<Reisilver> o dice 0 de 0
<Reisilver> en la swap
<Reisilver> caray como no estoy en gnome en este momento estoy usando kde jejejejjejejejejejejeje por eso que no te puedo guiar muy bien
<Reisilver> si la swap esta activada entonces quizá necesitas revisar la Ram y el disco duro con un programa testeador o a lo más tu máquina necesita un mantenimiento físico
<esteban22x> ya le hice mantenimiento
<esteban22x> de hardware
<Reisilver> yo corro el compiz en una placa D101 con 512 de ram y un micro de 2.8 ghz mononúcleo
<Reisilver> el cooler del micro lo pusiste bien
<esteban22x> le mande a hacer por un tecnico por que el ventilador sonaba mucho . lo mande a limpiar y de paso hacer mantenimiento
<Reisilver> antes del mantenimiento estaba lento
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> o rápido
<esteban22x> ha seguido igual
<esteban22x> siempre ..antes y despues del mantenimiento
<esteban22x> no afecto en nada
<Reisilver> ummmmm
<Reisilver> la máquina es nueva
<arp-> http://img187.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-3415/loc848/54200_c2_123_848lo.jpg
<arp-> esa es mi prima
<Reisilver> o tiene sus años
<arp-> desgraciadamente
<esteban22x> fue comprada en el 2008
<esteban22x> un Compaq Presario C700
<Reisilver> o sea 2 años
<esteban22x> si.
<Reisilver> pues es raro
<Reisilver> quizá algún servicio
<Reisilver> que consuma recursos
<esteban22x> mira sobre la swap te pego lo que me saco el comando cat /proc/meminfo
<Reisilver> revisate el monitor de sistema y mira que aplicaciones tragan recursos
<Reisilver> ok
<esteban22x> Buffers:          133648 kB
<esteban22x> Cached:           419296 kB
<esteban22x> SwapCached:           72 kB
<esteban22x> Active:           460640 kB
<esteban22x> Inactive:         417420 kB
<esteban22x> Active(anon):     278200 kB
<Reisilver> oye arp
<arp-> dime?
<Reisilver> la foto esta retocada con el photoshop perdónnnnnnnnnnnnnnn con el Gimp
<arp-> e?
<Reisilver> me parece que la cabeza no compensa con el cuerpo
<Reisilver> tiene un color distinto
<esteban22x> habia un comando para la terminal para ver que aplicaciones gastaban mas recursos
<esteban22x> cuando tenia AWN estaba de primero
<esteban22x> pero lo desinstale con el compiz y solo aparece gnome y nautilus
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> sabes
<Reisilver> y si le das un 1gb de swap
<esteban22x> eso acabo de hacer
<Reisilver> y
<Reisilver> ?¿
<esteban22x> sigue igual
<esteban22x> lo que he notado cuando la PC se pone lenta . por que no es siempre, es a veces
<esteban22x> es que en monitor de sistema en la pestaña recuros
<Reisilver> revisa el estabilizador
<Reisilver> del PC
<Reisilver> que marca
<Reisilver> o el UPC
<Reisilver> o lo que tengas
<esteban22x> como el procesador se divide en Dos  ... CPU 1 y el 2 ..uno de los dos llega a 100%
<Reisilver> que regule la corriente
<esteban22x> y se caga la PC
<Reisilver> es core2duo
<Reisilver> dualcore
<Reisilver> quak core
<Reisilver> i5
<Reisilver> i7
<esteban22x> dual-core
<Reisilver> sabes
<esteban22x> Intel Pentium Dual Core Inside
<Reisilver> me late que el cooler no está bien puesto
<Reisilver> metete el bios o setup de tu PC
<Reisilver> y revisa le temperatura del PC
<Reisilver> o sea el micro
<esteban22x> ok ... ahora vuelvo ya reinicio
<esteban22x> no me aparecio nada acerca de la temperatura
<esteban22x> algo raro es que en monitor de sistema
<esteban22x> me aparece dos procesadores de 1.46 Ghz
<Reisilver> hay una opción llamada Hardware monitoring
<esteban22x> y en la Bios solo un procesador de 1.46 Ghz
<esteban22x> como la llamo o activo esa opcion
<Reisilver> no encontraste nada acerca de la temperatura del micro
<esteban22x> no .. nada .. solo modelo de la PC, procesador, RAM , fecha y hora
<Reisilver> no viste en el setup algo llamado harware monitoring
<Reisilver> en ibnglés
<esteban22x> mi BIOS esta en español
<Reisilver> entonces monitor de hardware
<Reisilver> allí se debría ver la temperatura del micro
<Reisilver> dime al correr el liveCD
<Reisilver> cómo se porta el PC
<Reisilver> lo carga rápido o se demora
<Reisilver> sólo usas ubuntu en tu PC?¿
<esteban22x> alli se demoro feisimo
<esteban22x> tanto asi que casi no puedo instalar Ubuntu es modo grafico
<esteban22x> en algun paso se me congelaba
<esteban22x> yo rezaba para que no se congelara en el paso para las particiones ..
<Reisilver> tienes algun liveCD de una versión anterior a lucid
<esteban22x> no.
<esteban22x> yo comenze usando Ubuntu desde que se lanzo este LTS
<Reisilver> alguna otra distro liveCD
<esteban22x> Debian
<esteban22x> pero el iso solamente
<esteban22x> me falta montarlo en Un CD  y ya
<esteban22x> pues como vi este canal en la web de Ubuntu pense que me ayudarian como arreglar Ubuntu
<esteban22x> y si no funcionaba mi plan B era pasarme a Debian
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> pues es raro
<esteban22x> por que he viisto relatos de personas con menos memoria tanto en procesador como en RAM que Ubuntu les funciona de maravilla
<Reisilver> no lo de usar otra distro liveCD era porque quería saber el rendimiento de tu PC
<Reisilver> por eso
<Reisilver> que tan rápido lo cargaba
<Reisilver> lo que se me ocurre
<Reisilver> es 3 posibilidades
<esteban22x> haber dilas
<Reisilver> temperatura del micro o sea que el cooler este fallando
<Reisilver> disco duro
<Reisilver> o incompatibilidad con Lucid
<Reisilver> tu placa madre es Intel
<Reisilver> que serir
<Reisilver> serie
<Reisilver> d946=?¿
<Reisilver> d945?¿
<Reisilver> o es g55
<Reisilver> ?¿
<esteban22x> no se .. como lo veo sin necesidad de ir a la BIOS
<Reisilver> e la caja man
<Reisilver> la caja de tu placa
<Reisilver> madre
<Reisilver> no te la dieron?¿
<esteban22x> no
<Reisilver> o sabes que instalate el programa sysinfo
<Reisilver> para ver todo tu hardware
<Reisilver> no creo que sea incompatibilidad
<esteban22x> sudo aptitude get sysinfo ?
<Reisilver> pero cuando instales el programa y tengas el nombre de la placa consulta en google por alguna incompatibilidad de tu placa madre
<Reisilver> desde el synaptic más rápido
<Reisilver> ya regreso
<Reisilver> voy alomrzar
<esteban22x> ok gracias por la atencion
<esteban22x> ;)
<recorcholisss> ¿Diferencia entre el comando locate y el comando find?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: uno es de 6 letras y el otro de 4 ;P
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: locate usa una base de datos de rutas de archivos que se actualiza una vez al dia por lo que es mas rápido
<recorcholisss> ._. xD
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: find lee el sistema de archivos cada vez
<recorcholisss> ty :)
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: find es mucho mas potente; puede hacer muchas cosas
<recorcholisss> ¿Y dódne se almacena esa base de datos?
<erUSUL> man updatedb
<leviatan> hola he googleado pero no se como puedo saber la fluctuacion de imagen o de patalla que estoy usando con ubuntu , hay algun comando para saberlo?
<recorcholisss> ty bb :)
<davirrirri> Hola, ¿saben cómo puedo hacer el ISO de un SO que tengo en un CD para que me arranque en USB?
<erUSUL> davirrirri: unetbootin
<davirrirri> erUSUL, pero en unetbootin en iso debe estar suelto, osea windows7.iso, yo tengo es el DVD
<davirrirri> *el iso debe
<erUSUL> davirrirri: crea la iso primero. ademas unetbootin solo funciona con livecd de linux
<davirrirri> erUSUL, y cómo creo el iso ?
<erUSUL> davirrirri: sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=imagen.iso
<davirrirri> erUSUL, ese comando también sirve para arch linux xierto?
<davirrirri> *cierto
<erUSUL> davirrirri: supongo; no importa que cd sea
<erUSUL> davirrirri: supongo; no importa que cd de datos sea
<davirrirri> gracias erUSUL
<davirrirri> sabes por qué en VirtualBox no se puede arrancar un SO desde USB?
<fosco_> davirrirri, porque no tienes soporte usb en VBox
<cousteau> hablando de... ¿se puede crear una ISO de un CD de audio?
<fosco_> cousteau, se puede sacar una imagen
<fosco_> pero diría q no es iso
<zyen> davirrirri
<zyen> has descargado la version opensource
<zyen> de VBox
<zyen> y en ella no admite
<zyen> USB
<davirrirri> zyen, no, me bajé la otra
<davirrirri> erUSUL, a pesar que me generó el iso y el procesó terminó, me salió este error: dd: leyendo «/dev/sr0»: Error de entrada/salida
<erUSUL> davirrirri: puede ser cualquier cosa. si puedes verifica el md5 de la iso
<p47> Picasa no abre !
<p47> Alguien me ayuda ?
<Reisilver> hey esteban22x, yo tengo hardy en una D101gcc con 512 de Ram y me va bien claro que quiero dedicarme al diseño publicitario y necesito más Ram le voy a poner 2 gb de ram pero con 512 de Ram funciona lo básico para las tareas hogareñas
<Reisilver> http://foro.infiernohacker.com/index.php?topic=15315.0
<george2002> nass
<esteban22x> yo programo en python , php y Mysql con servidor LAMP
<esteban22x> pero esas aplicaciones gastan muy poco como para ser el problema principal
<george2002> [Reisilver] creo que el post esta mas para personas que ya tienen instalado linux que para los que quieren emigrar
<Reisilver> entonces no sé man no deberías tener ningún problema
<Reisilver> dices qué a veces se pone lento
<esteban22x> exactamente .. por eso recurro a ustedes
<Reisilver> y a veces está normal
<esteban22x> si .. se congela en algun momento inesperado
<Reisilver> o sea no tan lento
<esteban22x> el puntero se pone dificil de manipular
<Tarrasquero>  esteban22x que sistema de archivos usas en ubuntu?
<songer7> hola, como estan?
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> yo digo que es problema de hardware
<esteban22x> sistema de archivos como nautilus ?
<Reisilver> nop
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> ext3
<Reisilver> ext4
<Reisilver> ext2
<Tarrasquero> a ver sistema de archivos es como por ejem eso ^
<Reisilver> o sea el sistema de archivos en windows era FT32 NTFS
<esteban22x> cuando vi mis particiones
<esteban22x> para ver la swap decia ext2
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> y root
<Reisilver> o sea la partición donde está ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> cabe decir que ubuntu se desevueleve mejor con reiserfs
<Reisilver> yo digo que es hardware
<Tarrasquero> puede ser tbm el hdd
<Reisilver> me late por mis anteriores experiencias
<Reisilver> por eso hardware
<Tarrasquero> si perfectamente
<Reisilver> es que no le encuentro otra explicación
<Reisilver> sería tener mala suerte que su hardware sea incompatible
<esteban22x> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 38913 cilindros
<esteban22x> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<esteban22x> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<esteban22x> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<esteban22x> Identificador de disco: 0x000b8c38
<Reisilver> qué opinas tarrasquero?¿
<esteban22x> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, espera que el bot te quite el silencio :)
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Reisilver> pastebin=?¿
<Reisilver> bueno
<Tarrasquero> ya te lo quitó
<Reisilver> la otra que se me ocurre es la velocidad del disco duro quizá no ha sido correctamente configurado o reconocido pero sería raro
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, se congela literalmente?
<songer7> ayuda, despues de hacer upgrade y tene que apagar en el prceso la pc, des pues de terminar todo y reniciar me quedo en modo texto,no inici gnome
<Reisilver> songer7
<Reisilver> hola
<songer7> hola Reisilver
<esteban22x> como le decia a Reisilver .. el puntero se hace dificil de manipular se congelan las ventanas
<Tarrasquero> songer7, prueba en modo texto sudo restart gdm
<Reisilver> songer tienes tarjeta Nvidia o ATI
<esteban22x> ni los botones de Bloq Mayus que tienen una lucecita azul cuando se activan responde
<Reisilver> =?¿
<Tarrasquero> songer7, si conectas por cable puedes utilizar irssi para conectarte al canal
<sebikul> songer7. tienes placa de video nvidia?
<davirrirri> erUSUL, esto fue lo que me salió: e2d15a91f20a3df78b44c3490d88e914  windows7.iso
<davirrirri> está bien?
<esteban22x> o ha veces cuando uso aplicaciones web con flash player se congela
<esteban22x> pero no solo el navegador .. toda la PC
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<esteban22x> lo hice ayer ..
<Reisilver> para qué ?¿
<esteban22x>  no paso nada de nada
<Reisilver> en este momento cómo esta la PC
<Reisilver> lenta
<Reisilver> ?¿
<esteban22x> normal
<Reisilver> qué programas tienes abierto a parte del xchat o irssi
<esteban22x> pero tengo que cuidarme de usar varias ventanas o usar ventanas activas en otra Area de Trabajo
<esteban22x> uso xchat
<Reisilver> qué paso cuando abres varias aplicaciones?¿
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, usas compiz?
<Reisilver> y abres varias ventanas
<Reisilver> ya lo quito man
<esteban22x> lo desinstale ya el compiz
<george2002> que tal si comienza por buscar que le come tantos recursos y luego si da otro paso?
<esteban22x> gnome y nautilus los que comen mas
<Tarrasquero> y en eso q? los para?
<esteban22x> si abro varias ventanas pasa lo que te dije ya con el puntero
<esteban22x> y luego se congela toda la pc
<esteban22x> cuando usaba W7 que si no me equivoco come mas recursos veia videos 1080 pp en youtube sin problemas
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, gksudo jockey-gtk
<esteban22x> ahora ni eso puedo hacer
<Reisilver> ejjejejejjejjejejejeje
<zyen> :S chicos los videos flash se me ven entrecortados en modo patalla completa con Ubuntu!! :S
<Tarrasquero> zyen, sistema actu y drivers instalados correctamenete?
<esteban22x> en ese comando que me diste Tarrasquero ...
<esteban22x> me da solo un driver el Bradcom STA
<esteban22x> de licencia privativa
<Tarrasquero> es el de la targeta de red?
<granjero> hola, alguien sabe por que en samba 3.4.7 smbspasswd no anda
<esteban22x> si .. el de la tarjeta de red
<Tarrasquero> q tal si lo instalas a ver para descartar
<Reisilver> yo recuerdo que un amigo me dijo eso, le meti 5 distros diferentes y todas las rechazaba su PC se congelaba y teniamos que reiniciar su PC cada rato posible inestabilidad por parte de las distros así que caballero nomás wndows xp luego de 1 mes su PC se quemo pues todo este tiempo su vecino de al lado tenía un taller y ese patín hacia oscilar la corriente electrica fin de la historia y PC nueva
<esteban22x> esta instalado el driver ya
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<Reisilver> esperemos que no sea el caso
<esteban22x> ojala (yn)
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, como dice reisilver, tu pc esta cerca de aparatos electromagneticos?
<Reisilver> creo que por eso se recomienda el UPC antes que el estabilizador
<esteban22x> no .. en un escritorio  , al lado de mi modem que reparte señal inalambrica
<esteban22x> y si no es en este lugar uso la laptop en mi cuarto
<Tarrasquero> dijiste que el sistema de archivos era...?
<esteban22x> ext2
<Reisilver> hey tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> bueno quizas sea el caso de que funcionara mejor con ext3 o ext4 o incluso reiserfs
<Reisilver> esteban22x tuvo problemas al cargar el liveCD
<Reisilver> no lo cargaba se demoraba un cu-,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bastante tiempo y nada se colgaba
<Reisilver> lo instalo en modo texto
<esteban22x> entonces voy a quedar maldito usando w7 :'(
<Reisilver> mejor ponle Debian
<Tarrasquero> a ver a que viene ese pesimismo?
<Reisilver> mamá DEBIAN
<Reisilver> mamí te quiero
<esteban22x> :o me estan invitando a la competencia
<Reisilver> pues para descartar no sería mala idea
<Reisilver> si tuvieses los mismos problemas con Debian al menos tendriamos más pistas
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, a veces damos la culpa al softwer y resulta que es una mala config que nosotros mismos hemos hecho
<Reisilver> sobre el problema
<esteban22x> es que el gnome de Ubuntu es bonito
<Tarrasquero> q version de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> 10.10?
<Reisilver> Gnome bonito, KDE bonito
<esteban22x> 10.04
<Reisilver> tiene la misma versión que yo
<esteban22x> y ya tengo el kompozer,lamp,phpmyadmin,noip,netcat
<esteban22x> msn del pajarito, esta Gwibber
<Tarrasquero> instala en modo superprofesional y colocale el sistema de archivos reiserfs
<songer7> Reisilver, mira al iniciar normalmente me quedo en modo texto  songertty1: y si me cambio crt+alt+f7 sale esto:en las ultimas lineas:
<Reisilver> dime
<Reisilver> esteban22x ahora que hago memoria
<Reisilver> a mi se me colgaba cada rato el PC con Gupsy
<songer7> xmodeprobe vboxdrv failde  please use  'dmeg'to find out why
<Reisilver> cuando grababa un DVD
<esteban22x> Gupsy es tu gato ?
<Reisilver> al final era mi grabadora de 8 años de trabajo la culpable de la situación
<Reisilver> haber songer7
<Reisilver> parece que tienes un problema
<Tarrasquero> reisilver, ciertamente me paso lo mismo a mi
<songer7> y otras tres lineas y dice ok y en la ultima linea que se queda es en * cheking batter
<Reisilver> si que bacan me da gusto encontrar gente con las mismas experiencias
<esteban22x> Tarrasquero tambn tenes un gato llamado Gupsy ? :O
<Reisilver> es una portatil songer7?¿
<Reisilver> jajajajajajjajajaja
<songer7> no es uan de escritorio
<esteban22x> es una aplicacion como Brasero ?
<Tarrasquero> songer7, hiciste sudo restart gdm
<songer7> en la consola si
<Tarrasquero> suponiendo que uses gnome
<Reisilver> con Brasero con K3B con cualquier grabador se me colgaba
<songer7> ese tengo
<Tarrasquero> y nada?
<Reisilver> nadaaaaaaaaaa?¿
<songer7> ahora en estoy en failsafe mode
<Tarrasquero> reisilver, hablo con songer7
<songer7> si le doy me quedo sin mirar
<Reisilver> umm oye songer7 tienes virtualbox insstalado?¿
<esteban22x> entonces que hago .. hago reinstalar Ubuntu a dual boot con XP sp3 or si acaso?
<songer7> si le intale antes de que inciera upgrade
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> mira tío
<Reisilver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641993
<sancochito> ls
<sancochito> hoola
<sancochito> ¿hay alguna manera de que lucid lynx 64 bits no desactualice ALSA a la versión 1.0.21?
<Reisilver> me parece que eso fue lo que falla songer7
<Tarrasquero> songer7, haz solo → sudo gdm
<Pablo3> Hola sanconchito
<songer7> Reisilver, cuando inicie y estaba en modo texto le di: startx y me da est., dm-binary:1917) warning .. org.gnome. display manager
<sebikul> songer7, que placa de video tienes?
<Pablo3> No es que lucid desactualice alsa, sino que es la versión que viene con lucid
<Reisilver> songer7
<Pablo3> Si lo que quieres hacer es actualizar alsa a la versión oficial actual, es otra cosa
<sancochito> la idea es que pase del sonido
<Tarrasquero> sancochito, te paso un paste para que lo revises
<songer7> y si le doy gdm me da (gdm binari: 1917) warning  could not  acquire name: acquire out
<Reisilver> dime puedes crear desde el terminal una cuenta nueva y entrar
<Reisilver> o tratar de entrar a la sesión gnome
<Reisilver> sabes man
<songer7> una geforce 6150 le sebikul
<sancochito> yo lo que quiero es dejar ALSA 1.0.23 y que con las actualizaciones genéricas de ubuntu no me vuelva a la 1.0.21
<sebikul> songer7, en la version anterior de ubuntu. instalaste los drivers desde el sitio oficial de nvidia?
<sancochito> pierdo el 5.1 :(
<Reisilver> a mi me paso algo el display manager no se que hice pero la fregue y me botaba ese error de display manager lo que hice fue crear una cuenta nueva y entrar quizá funcione
<Tarrasquero> sancochito, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545011/
<songer7> lo instale una vez y lo decinstale porque no pude ajustar la resolucion y al iniciar ke decia el monitor : fuera de rango
<cousteau> sancochito, cómo instalaste ese alsa?
<Reisilver> o en consecuencia quizá debas desinstalar virtualbox y dependencias y reinstalar gnome
<sancochito> pues borrando el antiguo
<sancochito> bajandome los binarios, compilando
<sancochito> así consigo 5.1
<sancochito> el sonido no es perfecto pero es lo mejor que he conseguido
<sebikul> songer7, ejecuta desde la terminal "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<songer7> sebikul, probe instalando el mas reciente y no pude ajustar la resolucion ya que no podia acceder a gnome y
 * cousteau siente envidia (no pun intended) por los que pueden instalar el nvidia-current y no tienen que pegarse con el nvidia-96
<songer7>  se quedaba en balnco y decia fuera de ranfo
<Reisilver> songer7 al hacer desde el terminal startx que te arroja
<songer7> ahora si le doy instala gnome me da esto The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<songer7>  gnome : Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<songer7> E: Broken packages
<Reisilver> hay paquetes rotos
<sebikul> si te dice que ya esta instalado ejecuta "sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-current". la resolucion intentaremos de cambiarla directamente desde el xorg.conf
<Reisilver> forzaste alguna instalación
<songer7> si Reisilver un convertidor para videos de 32 bits
<Reisilver> no usaste los repositorios backports, disculpa la pregunta
<Reisilver> ummmmmmm
<songer7> para 64 bits
<songer7> ahora en failsafemode me da esto Fatal server error:
<songer7> Server is already active for display 0
<songer7> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<songer7> 	and start again.
<songer7> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<songer7> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<Reisilver> bueno no estoy seguro pero algo le cayo mal a ubuntu
<Reisilver> o Dios se cargo las X
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> bueno no sé si fue la forzada, el virtualbox o quizá debas instalar el driver NVIDIA a mano
<Reisilver> prueba a instalar el driver Nvidia desde el terminal
<songer7> pero si le doy en modo texto cuando inicio normal y esta enmodo texto me da esto *(gdm-bynari:1917): warning:failedsafemode acquire org.gnome.diplaymanager Reisilver
<Reisilver> ve a la página de Nvidia y bajate el úlitmo driver
<recorcholisss> Hola. Estoy siguiendo el siguiente tutorial   http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/21826       . Quiero hacer lo que dice, pero a la hora de  hacer /etc/init.d/tor start me dice que no encuentra la ruta /etc/init.d/tor start        qué hago??
<songer7> recorcholisss, pero al instalarlo y reiniciar el monitor me dice: fuera de rango
<songer7> Reisilver,
<cousteau> Reisilver, instalar los drivers de nvidia a mano es un PITA, siendo el 256/260 mejor instalarlo de repos
<cousteau> si fuese el 96 ya sería otra cosa, ese siempre está desactualizado
<sebikul> songer7, los problemas de resolucion son mas faciles de solucionar con un driver estable instalado y funcionando
<Reisilver> bueno cómo tengo esa costumbre ya arragaida no me da problema hacerlo
<songer7> bueno, instal;o el driver y antes de reiniciar pueod ajustar la resolucion?
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> haz eso tío
<Reisilver> pero sabes una cosa al hacer startx no te dice nada acerca del driver nvidia
<songer7> aqui la pxc que tengo en drivers me sale en blanco no tengo ni un driver me sale en blanco
<Reisilver> eso es lo que me llama más la atención al menos debería mencionarlo
<songer7> asi ahora como estoy en failsafe mode
<songer7> Fatal server error:
<songer7> Server is already active for display 0
<songer7> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<songer7> 	and start again
<esteban22x> veo que estan ocupado ... vuelvo en una hora
<sebikul> songer7, para poder saber bien ejecuta este comando. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" seguido de "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -"
<songer7> una ves instale unas actualizaciones y ya dejaon de aparecerme los driver disponobles para nvidia
<Reisilver> qué actualizaciones eran del kernel?¿
<Reisilver> o estaban relacionados con virtualbox
<songer7> sudo apt-get install pastebinit cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -
<songer7> no virtual lo acabo de instalar una hora antes de que hiciera upgarde a 10.10
<sebikul> son dos comandos separados. al terminar el segundo te dara una direccion de pastebin para que nosotros podamos ver la salida
<recorcholisss> ¿Cómo se llama el paquete que lleva "Tor" en los repos de Ubuntu?
<cousteau> no es tor
<cousteau> no es tor?
<recorcholisss> Ya..
<recorcholisss> Y Cómo se llama?
<recorcholisss> NO, no se llama Tor
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=tor
<cousteau> recorcholisss, las mayúsculas...
<cousteau> creo que los paquetes de ubuntu no usan mayúsculas
<songer7> sebikul, ya
<sebikul> songer7, cual es la url?
<recorcholisss> cousteau: a veces sucede que sale alguna mayus >.<
<recorcholisss> ahh xD
<songer7> http://pastebin.com/2vhsT46T
<cousteau> prueba con minúsculas
<recorcholisss> Ya lo he probado con minus
<recorcholisss> Pero nada...
<cousteau> tienes el componente "universe" activado?
<recorcholisss> ¿Cómo puedo verlo?
<recorcholisss> (comandos)
<cousteau> en Orígenes del software
<songer7> sebikul,
<sebikul> songer7, el problema ES el driver de nvidia. con ejecutar "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" se deberia solucionar. sino hay una alternativa pero no es lo mejor
<songer7> sebikul, eso intentare
<songer7> on desisntale virtualbox?
<recorcholisss> cousteau:  emm
<recorcholisss> cousteau:  Pone: "Sw restringido por copyright o cuestiones legales (multiverse)"
<cousteau> recorcholisss, para tenerlos todos debes activar main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<recorcholisss> Ok
<recorcholisss> los tengo todos activos...
<Reisilver> songer7 instala el driver nvidia agrega un repo de la versión 260 man
<Reisilver> y instalalo
<songer7> Reisilver, como lo instalo ese de la version 260
<sebikul> songer7, la version 260 se instala con el comando que te pase
<recorcholisss> cousteau: ..
<Reisilver> primero busca un repo dónde este porque no lo tieenes en drivers restringidos o sí?¿
<songer7> no lo tengo
<songer7> como puedo buscar unrepo
<Reisilver> http://www.portalubuntu.com/2010/11/drivers-nvidia-v2601921.html
<Reisilver> allí está
<recorcholisss> cousteau: he encontrado tork (para KDE, puaj)
<sebikul> Reisilver, esa misma version esta en los repos ificiales
<sebikul> *oficiales
<Reisilver> si pero el hombre no los tiene en sus repositorios
<Reisilver> o sí
<Reisilver> songer7
<sebikul> entonces deberia ejecutar "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" y agregar los oficiales
<Reisilver> tienes esa versión en el synaptic?¿
<Reisilver> pon nvidia
<Reisilver> y dime si tiene ese mismo driver que está en el enlace
<songer7> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current y me da "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<songer7> following NEW packages will be installed:
<songer7>   nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<cousteau> recorcholisss, parece que el tor ya no está, no me había fijado que sólo aparece hasta hardy
<Reisilver> bueno ya se instalaron todas las actualizaciones, voy a reiniciar y ojalá que no me pase lo que a songer7
<Reisilver> ya regreso
<Reisilver> creo
<sebikul> songer7, presiona la tecla s y continua con la instalacion
<songer7> esa es la buena oh  le doy instalar la que me dices Reisilver  y ya despues le doy isntalar
<recorcholisss> cousteau: ._. Ok, lo instalaré añadiendo repos, ty :)
<Reisilver> de dónde lo estás instalando del synaptic
<Reisilver> =?¿
<cousteau> recorcholisss, a lo mejor ahora se llama distinto
<Reisilver> es el mismo driver nvidia?¿
<sebikul> Reisilver, no puede entrar al synaptic, no tiene interfaz grafica :P
<Reisilver> ah perdón
<Reisilver> entonces desde terminal
<recorcholisss> cousteau: créeme, lo he buscado...xd
<songer7> Reisilver, voya darle la que me diste y despues instalare
<Reisilver> debes detener el servicio gdm primero
<Reisilver> recuerda
<Reisilver> deten el gdm
<sebikul> songer7, no es lo mas recomendable, pero si quieres hacerlo...
<Reisilver> antes de instalar el driver
<Reisilver> echando a aprender se aprende
<Reisilver> a perder
<Reisilver> jajajajjajajajajajaja
<Reisilver> ya regreso gente
<songer7> sebikul, bueno voya hacerlo sin esa y asi como tu me dices lo voy a instalar
<sebikul> songer7, si te pide instalar algun paquete recomendado solo acepta
<songer7> sy me dice que se instalan 200
<songer7> pedon 2
<sebikul> perfecto, deberian ser nvidia-common y nvidia-config
<songer7> nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<sebikul> esta bien, solo continua hasta que se instalen
<Reisilver> 7ya regrese gente y que fue songer
<Reisilver> songer7?¿
<sebikul> Reisilver, esta instalando el driver...
<sebikul> ya veremos si funciona
<songer7> Reisilver, acabo de instalar
<songer7>  lo que me dijo sebikul y ahora que
<Reisilver> bueno al menos yo regrese después de actualizar el sistema
<songer7> sigue?
<Reisilver> qué hiciste man?¿
<sebikul> con reiniciar ya deberia funcionar solo
<songer7> bueno instale nvidia Reisilver
<songer7> ahora reiniciare
<songer7>  y espero y todo este bien regreso
<Reisilver> crees qué funcione sebikul
<Reisilver> ?¿
<sebikul> deberia, yo tuve el mismo problema por instalar el driver de la pagina de nvidia. luego de actualizar me paso lo mismo
<Reisilver> jejejejjejee
<sebikul> con instalar los drivers oficiales se soluciono todo. sino, si quieres usar los ultimos drivers de la pagina de nvidia debes reinstalarlos cada vez que actualizes el kernel
<Reisilver> ah siip es cierto
<Reisilver> recuerdo que sacaron un driver que quemaba las tarjetas
<songer7> Reisilver, sebikul ya regrese, el monitor me dice, fuera de rango
<Reisilver> plop
<sebikul> pero ya tienes al menos una imagen, no te va directo a la interfaz de texto
<songer7> el moniotr esta en negro y dice el monitor fuera de rango, oh si
<Reisilver> tu monitor es un samsung SynMaster 551V
<songer7> ni se como  que marca es
<Reisilver> no dice en alguna parte del monitor
<Reisilver> algo
<songer7> oh creo y
<Reisilver> ?¿
<sebikul> ejecuta nuevamente "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -" para ver si el modulo del driver es cargado o si hay que regenerar la imagen initrd
<Reisilver> yo tenía problemas de fuera de rango con ubuntu gutsy
<Reisilver> nunca lo pude solucionar
<songer7> modelo: mgc-p77
<Reisilver> es plano?¿
<Reisilver> o TRC
<Reisilver> ?¿
<songer7> sy s
<songer7> si
<Reisilver> plano
<sebikul> songer7, ejecuta el comando que recien te pase
<songer7> mgc
<Reisilver> bueno puedes tratar de hacer lo que dice sekibul
<Reisilver> quizá resulte
<songer7> http://pastebin.com/L8yFi0UR
<Reisilver> a mí la única versión que me decía fuera de rango era Gutsy ah que recuerdos
<sebikul> songer7. perfecto, el sistema ahora reconoce el driver. ejecuta "sudo nvidia-xconfig" para generar un xorg.conf que se ajuste a tu monitor
<Reisilver> lo curioso que un linux mint no sé que versión pero que tenía el mismo kernel que gutsy no me daba ese error
<songer7> sebikul, me da esto:Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<songer7> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebikul> barbaro. ahora reinicia para ver si funciona. sino lo hacemos a mano
<Reisilver> ese problema de fuera de rango sabes cómo se arregla sekibul
<Reisilver> ?¿
<sebikul> obligando al driver a usar una cierta resolucion
<songer7> sebikul, Reisilver ahora regreso reiniciare
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> pero al obligar no se fuerza al dispositivo no se podría dañar
<sebikul> para nada. solo le estas diciendo que la resolucion que eligio esta mal, que la que debes usar es x
<Reisilver> habla bien, no tienes un tutorial de eso
<Reisilver> de casulidad
<Reisilver> casualidfa
<Reisilver> casualidad
<sebikul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Reisilver> yo cuando tuve el problema en gutsy
<Reisilver> no le di solución
<Reisilver> es una maravilla el amarok se puede escuchar la música de varios países
<sebikul> nunca use amarok. almenos no en su ultima version
<songer7> Reisilver, sebikul el monitor dice aun , fuera de rano
<songer7> rango
<sebikul> songer7, ejecuta "xrandr --addmode S-video ...." siendo los ... la resolucion recomendada por tu monitor
<Reisilver> ahora a mano
<Reisilver> o sea 1024x768
<Reisilver> o la que soporte
<songer7> como puedo mirar cual es la que soporta
<songer7> phla maxima que soporta
<sebikul> ejecutando xrandr" te apareceran todos los datos de tu monitor
<songer7> xrandr --addmode S-video xrandr asiseria ?
<songer7> xrandr --addmode S-video 1280 x 1024 sebikul
<sebikul> xrandr --addmode S-video 1280x1024
<guampa> Reisilver: podes escribir algo con acento u otro caracter extendido? me sale un ? con cada letra acentuada aca
<guampa> ahi reconfigure el pidgin aver si es mi config de caracteres
<songer7> sebikul, me sale esto: http://pastebin.com/8a1NLvXe
<sebikul> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
<sebikul> segun esto ya estas usando al configuracion recomendada
<songer7> sebikul, al iniciarelmonitor dice furea de rango y  abajo sale otros detalles y dice vga in 1024x768
<sebikul> songer7. lo manento, debo irme. Reisilver, te dejo el manual para que puedas ayudarlo a configurar la resolucion a mano. primero se debe ejecutar "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf".  luego puedes usar como plantilla este manual, ahi esta todo explicado (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting xrandr commands in kdm/gdm startup scripts)
<songer7> sebikul, gracias
 * fzeta saludos familia;)
<sebikul> songer7. no hay problema ;) suerte con este problema. estare devuelta en 2 horas, si todavia necesitas ayuda para ese entonces solo preguntame
<songer7> sebikul, esta en blanco
<songer7> xorg.com
<songer7> esta bien
<Reisilver> xorg.conf
<Reisilver> guampa a mí me pasa lo mismo con el pidgin es sólo con el pidgin
<Reisilver> el amsn sí puede tildar
<guampa> ahi los veo bien, entonces configure bien ya
<guampa> le habia puesto en propiedades de la cuenta avanzadas, en el cuadrito "codificacion" UTF-8, y abajo tiene un tilde para detectar automaticamente UTF-8
<guampa> asi que le cambie el encoding por UTF-8,iso8559-1 y ahi anda joya
<diego_> hello, i have a problem when reproducing videos in ubuntu 10.4 , they appear with the wrong colors no matter the video player i use, can anybody help me?
<diego_> a vale q s en español
<guampa> diego_: como que mal los colores?
<diego_> me sale en negativo
<diego_> lol
<Reisilver> songer?¿
<diego_> el caso es que los videos de youtube y eso van bien
<mama21mama> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<diego_> incluso la miniatura del video es una captura con los colores correctamente
<guampa> mmm, no se cual es el backend de video, gstreamer?
<diego_> el que venga por defecto en la instalación
<diego_> apenas he tocado nada de el sistema
<diego_> de hecho he migrado hoy a ubuntu
<guampa> probaste con el vlc media player?
<diego_> si
<diego_> ese es el que uso
<diego_> no sabia que eso era el backend perdon
<hernan> buenas con todos
<guampa> nono
<guampa> backend es lo que usa vlc y otros reproductores
<hernan> alguien puede ayudarme tengo instalado ubuntu 10.4
<diego_> he probado tambien el reproductor que viene por defecto
<diego_> a ok
<TrueNhero> como compilo_
<guampa> mm dejame averiguar, aca me esta andando muy lento internet
<hernan> y necesito conectarme a una red con intenet
<hernan> y no se conecta en mi casa tengo un adsl inalambrico y se conecta normal
<diego_> ok guampa toma tu tiempo
<guampa> TrueNhero: tu pregunta es muy vaga, es como decir "como trabajo", depende del lenguaje y otras cosas
<hernan> pero en otra red supuestamente se conecta a la red pero no conecta a internet
<diego_> hernan que tipo de red es?
<hernan> wep
<diego_> entonces es raro
<hernan> te comento de inicio se conecto normal
<hernan> la lleve a mi casa y se conecto al adsl y ya no entra nuevamente
<hernan> a esta red
<hernan> te comento antes tenia instalado debian 5.03 lenny
<hernan> solo borre el directorio /
<hernan> e instale ubunto 10.4
<diego_> no tengo ni idea
<diego_> solo soy un novato
<diego_> actualizaste el ubuntu?
<diego_> a mi eso me ha pasado varias veces
<hernan> no
<diego_> quedarme sin wifi en una actualizacion
<hernan> tenia por defecto una clave
<diego_> pues no se
<hernan> ya borre todas la clves existentes
<Reisilver> songer7?¿
<Reisilver> que fue?¿
<Reisilver> lograste arreglar las X
<hernan> tranquilo diego
<songer7> sigo estoy mirando como ajustar la resolucion
<hernan> lo seguire revisando sino es la primera vez q entro a estos canales
<diego_> Hola, veo los videos en negativo alguien me puede ayudar?
<hernan> mi lapto se conecta a la red pero no entra a internet
<hernan> alguien me puede ayudar
<diego_> hola, ya conseguí arreglar lo del video en negativo simplemente cambiando los drivers de video
<diego_> gracias
<hernan> mi lapto se conecta a la red pero no entra a internet
<hernan> quien me ayuda
<guampa> hernan: pasame x pastebin la salida de estos comandos
<xtremox> hola abra alguna alternativa a wifi radar para ubuntu?
<guampa> sudo ifconfig ; sudo ip r ; cat /etc/resolv.conf ; iptables-save
<remo> ppoeconf  en el terminal
<guampa> perdon, sudo iptables-save
<hkm> buenas
<hkm> el microfono funciona, pero no se reproduce el sonido
<hkm> alguna idea?
<Reisilver> ok
<andreslara501> http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux ¡Produce Creative Suite for Linux Voten!
<hkm> nadie? :s+
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<hkm> buenas
<recorcholisss> ¿Por qué algunos ejecutables se instalan en /usr/bin/ y otros en /usr/sbin/   ??
<guampa> "/bin" y "/usr/bin" son para programas que no requieren privilegios tipicamente
<erAbuelo> sbin super+bin :)
<songer7> Reisilver, voy a miarar
<Reisilver> ok
<xtremox> reemplaze la wifi atheros 5005 pci que tenia por una realtek rtl8187 es mejor la realtek que la atheros?
<hkm> alguna idea cde como reparar el microfono
<hkm> el captura pero no se oye en vivo lo que captura
<erAbuelo> si captura no esta mal, sera cosa de la configuracion del audio
<hkm> si, hace un timepo alguien em dijo como arreglarlo pero me olvide
<hkm> alsamixergui algo asi?
<hkm> algun gestor donde aparezcan bien todas las opciones
<erAbuelo> hkm: por ejemplo ese valdria para alsa
<hkm> no es
<hkm> era uno que tenia muchas cosas para modificar
<hkm> este me sale captura y master na mas
<Reisilver> yeahhhhhhhhhhh
<Reisilver> alguien utiliza hoz como alternativa para hacha
<Reisilver> ?¿
<erAbuelo> cat
<Reisilver> si a alguien le sirve dejo este link http://nicolas.pence.com.uy/?id=31&categoria=linux
<Reisilver> aunque creo que el programa esta en los repos de ubuntu
<Reisilver> y qué paso songer7?¿
<TrueNhero> alguien ha probado fluxbuntu_
<TrueNhero> ?
<hkm> alguna idea de como pueda configurar mi microfono?
<hkm> para k se oiga lo k captura?
<xtremox> yo es antiguo ami me andar mejor lubuntu :D
<xtremox> tengo un problema con mis repositorios me sale esto al instalar algo
<xtremox> N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<xtremox> N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension
<xtremox> xtremox@ubuntu:~$
<erAbuelo> eso no es un problema
<erAbuelo> ademas se explica solito -> has an invalid filename extension Ignoring file <-
<xtremox> si elimino ese archivo tendre problemas para instalar programas?
<erAbuelo> ese archivo actualmente no afecta a nada
<xtremox> a ok gracias =)
<TrueNhero> puedo arreglar un problema de temperatura, instalando xubuntu?
<mama21mama> 180 mb paar compilar el pidgin en lubuntu :s
<mama21mama> *para
<mama21mama> debo hacerlo a ver si tengo sonido en el.
<Mnemonic> buenas
<pepelopolus> saludos
<pepelopolus> alguien sabe como configurar ICQ en Konversation?
<recorcholisss> grax :) byebye
<Brahem> hola ;)
<sebikul> !hi, Brahem
<kubot> Brahem: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<Mnemonic> hi
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> el portatili no me reconoce la SD a q se debe?
<aguitel> dannyLopez, que portatil
<dannyLopez> compaq presario cq40la
<aguitel> es un modelo viejo?
<Brahem> dannyLopez monte la unidad
<dannyLopez> Brahem: como
<dannyLopez> aguitel: no se que ten viejo sea pero me lo regalaron hace 6 meses
<Brahem> mount /media <-- prueba asi a ver
<aguitel> aca hay una lista para saber que laptops son compatibles con linux:http://tuxmobil.org/compaq.html
<dannyLopez> aguitel: cq40 630la corrección de hace rato
<manuel__> hola
<aguitel> dannyLopez, veo que no es compatible con linux ,pero deberias seguir investigando
<TrueNhero> con imageshack puedo ver imagens?
<dannyLopez> aguitel: como asi mi Pc no es compatible con linux?
<dannyLopez> por q estoy desde ubuntu?
<aguitel> dannyLopez, significa que algun dispositivo requiere algun estudio en particular
 * Brahem se va a dormir x) cuidense! x)
<zyen> descansa!
<Pablo3> dannyLopez: prueba primero con fdisk -l
<mimecar> TrueNhero: puedes subir imágenes
<Pablo3> sudo fdisk -l
<TrueNhero> mimecar, subir?? osea?
<mimecar> poner las imágenes en una web accesible a todo el mundo
<Pablo3> Si quieres dar la salida, usa pastebin.com
<Brahem>        
<dannyLopez> Pablo3: http://pastebin.com/4dHMcMJr
<Pablo3> dannyLopez: No aparece tu SD card
<Pablo3> En Windows te la reconoce?
<dannyLopez> si
<Pablo3> Qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<Pablo3> Y cuál es la salida de "lspci -nn" ?
<dannyLopez> 10.10
<TrueNhero> mimecar,  creo que estoy confundido... y ese que se puede usar desde terminal... imagicshack
<TrueNhero> ?
<mimecar> lee el manual
<mimecar> pero parece que manda a imagehack la imagen
<esteban22x> hola buenas tardes
<esteban22x> aqui puedo encontrar soporte tecnico respecto a mi UBuntu ?
<dannyLopez> Pablo3: http://pastebin.com/zqVEZKG4
<mimecar> esteban22x: si
<esteban22x> me gustaria saber cuanta tarjeta de video se necesita para que funcionen perfectamente los efectos compiz
<mimecar> ati o nvidia
<mimecar> intel depende
<TrueNhero> mimecar, creo que es el visor de imagenes de X, que tambien hace procesos con scripts
<esteban22x> tengo una intel de 256 Mb
<mimecar> el manual de lo dirá TrueNhero
<esteban22x> y se que con eso no basta
<mimecar> esteban22x: has activado los efectos?
<TrueNhero> mimecar, no, no el manual de imagehack
<esteban22x> no ... es mas desinstale compiz por que mi ubuntu es muy lento
<mimecar> has mirado si tu modelo de tarjeta está soportada?
<Pablo3> dannyLopez: Estoy mirando, necesito más tiempo.
<dannyLopez> Pablo3: no hay afan
<TrueNhero> mimecar, era imagemagick el que yo buscaba
<TrueNhero> gracias
<mimecar> ok
<Pablo3> dannyLopez: No estoy seguro cuál es el controlador. A ver si alguien te puede ayudar mejor.  Esperemos que con la próxima versión de ubuntu tengas más suerte
<juan-arg> Pablo3: controlador de que?
<Pablo3> de la SD card
<Pablo3> de dannyLopez
<juan-arg> no deberia.. aver.. es una laptop?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: que formato tiene la sd?
<juan-arg> dame la salida de lsusb
<dannyLopez> fat
<ingenius> buenas
<juan-arg> mimecar: buenas
<Pablo3> compaq presario cq40la
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: y la salida de sudo fidisk -l
<mimecar> hola juan-arg
<dannyLopez> juan-arg: http://pastebin.com/zqVEZKG4
<ingenius> Una pregunta .. tengo unos sistemas corriendo en un server y cuando me falla la luz por algun motivo con 10.10 me queda en el menu de grub alguna forma para que arranque de una ?
<mimecar> grub tiene una cuenta atras para eso ingenius
<Pablo3> juan-arg: http://pastebin.com/4dHMcMJr
<dannyLopez> mentira q ese no es
<dannyLopez> jeje
<Pablo3> lo he puesto yo, jeje
<dannyLopez> gracias Pablo3
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: lsusb.. no lspci
<ingenius> mimecar: pregunto por que se lo que decis es mas veo dentro de /etc/default/grub pero igual se queda conjelado
<ingenius> hasta que alguien llega y le da enter
<mimecar> tienes alguna linea que sea timeout ?
<mimecar> con grub 1 si que esta, no se si lo lleva grub2
<juan-arg> ingenius: pone el tiempo de timeout a 2 segundos
<juan-arg> mimecar: sip
<ingenius> juan-arg: lo puse a 3 vamos a ver que onda
<juan-arg> ingenius: si no instalale grub 1 y santo remedio
<juan-arg> es estable funciona.. y cumple su funcion
<juan-arg> que mas queres?
<juan-arg> yo lo sigo usando
<juan-arg> cumple su funcion de forma sobrada.. y es estable
<ingenius> juan-arg: mataria que supiera programar :P
<dannyLopez> juan-arg: http://pastebin.com/qa1W2g20
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: leeiste lo que puse?.. leelo nuevamente.. ydame la salida de ese comando
<juan-arg> ingenius: leeo codigo.. pero odio programar..
<dannyLopez> juan-arg: lspci este es el paste http://pastebin.com/qa1W2g20
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: yo no te dije lspci
<juan-arg> volve a leer
<dannyLopez> <juan-arg> dannyLopez: lsusb.. no lspci
<juan-arg> (21:56:12) juan-arg: dame la salida de lsusb
<juan-arg> primer cosa que te dije..
<juan-arg> depues de preguntarte si es una laptop
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/VUFDhx5p (faill) xD
<ingenius> juan-arg; yo estoy en el horno . no me queda otra... me falta el plumero en el tujes
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: un segundo...
<dannyLopez> no hay afan
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: aver dame la salida dmesg o sea.. siguiendo estos pasos antes..
<juan-arg> 1° incertas una memoria sd
<ingenius> juan-arg: que problema tiene dannyLopez
<juan-arg> 2° la sacas
<juan-arg> 3° ejecutas dmesg
<dannyLopez> aguitel: eso explica por que el audio es tan feo? (la compatibilidad de mi portátil)
<juan-arg> y me lo pasas al pastebin
<mimecar> dannyLopez: define "audio feo"
<juan-arg> pulseaudio seguro..
<juan-arg> con glitch
<dannyLopez> cuando alguien se conecta al emesene suena como un "pedito" mimecar
<TrueNhero> jaja
<ingenius> juan-arg: como se soluciona ese problema de pulseaudio ... tengo que estar rebuteando la maquina cada dos por tres porque se entra a hacer calquiera
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-18
<juan-arg> ingenius: lo sacas al joraka.. lo eliminas.. todo .. y depues bajas el script alsaconf.. y lo ejecutasd con root.. selecionas tu placa y listo.. todo por alsa
<juan-arg> vas a gstreamer-properties
<juan-arg> y en audio selecionas todo alsa.. y listo
<mimecar> ingenius: para que necesita un servidor web sonido?
<TrueNhero> ingenius, creo que con $sudo alsa force-reload
<ingenius> mimecar: tengo varias maquinas :P
<ingenius> mimecar: la destop la note el server .. la de desarrollo .. un quilombo va
<dannyLopez> juan-arg: http://pastebin.com/dxMmM0F0
<dannyLopez> andreslara501: vas a ir a la arcada?
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: .. si lo hiciste respetando los pasos que te di .. ni el kernel la ve..
<dannyLopez> de nuevo lo hago?
<dannyLopez> la SD ya estaba dentro del Pc simplemente la saque y ejecute dmesg
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: si te quedas mas tranquilo.. como quieras
<juan-arg> si no de ultima.. podes forzarlo a que use un driver generico..
<juan-arg> ya te paso como.. un segundo que busco
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/40mpP6JN de nuevo lo hice tu diras
<juan-arg> dannyLopez: aver dame la salida de lshal | grep SD
<damian_> hi
<dannyLopez> juan-arg: El programa «lshal» no está instalado actualmente.
<juan-arg> instalalo
<damian_> ah se puede hablar español?
<dannyLopez> no instala nada
<dannyLopez> damian_: -es no te dice algo (?)
<dannyLopez> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «lshal»
<damian_> un dia entre en uno parecido y me dijeron que era de gente española pero solo se hablaba ingles
<juan-arg> aver.. que estan usando. en ubuntu para gestionar el hard.. siguen con dbus? (preguntaq abierta para el que la conteste..)
<damian_> cosas sullas
<juan-arg> o consolekit?.. con que remplazaron hal?
<dannyLopez> juan-arg: Ô,o ya instalo
<dannyLopez> y no salio nada con el lshal
<dannyLopez> aguitel: entonces?
<dannyLopez> el problema que tengo de sonido es por la compatibilidad?
<aguitel> dannyLopez, se metio otra gente a ayudarte ,sigue con ellos
<dannyLopez> pero no en el sonido sin en la sd
<dannyLopez> ademas juan ya se fue
<aguitel> dannyLopez, se soluciono tu sd ?
<dannyLopez> no
<aguitel> dannyLopez, yo probaria la instalacion de otro kernel
<aguitel> dannyLopez, para ver si te reconoce todo el harware
<dannyLopez> y como lo instalo?
<aguitel> dannyLopez, sabes de que estoy hablando?
<dannyLopez> de una actualisacion?
<aguitel> dannyLopez, no
<dannyLopez> :E
<dannyLopez> aguitel: pero si me explicas te daras cuenta de q no soy tan brito como paresco
<aguitel> dannyLopez, lee esto :https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<aguitel> dannyLopez, y luego googlea para ver mas info sobre este tema
<aguitel> dannyLopez, el kernel es el corazon de linux y existe la posibilidad de instalar una version mas nueva aunque no soportada oficialmente por ubuntu ,pero que te pueda ayudar al reconocimiento del harware
<zyen> no sabreis alguno de ustedes sobre SQL por casualidad? :D
<dannyLopez> buen dato
<dannyLopez> la falta de compatibilidad puede ser también el problema para q mi ubuntu sea mas lento de lo normal?
<aguitel> dannyLopez, ni idea de eso
<aguitel> dannyLopez, que version de ubuntu usas
<dannyLopez> 10.10
<aguitel> dannyLopez, 10.10 no la conozco ,yo uso solo verisones LTS
<dannyLopez> 10.04?
<aguitel> exacto
<dannyLopez> chanfle
<aguitel> es mas estable que 10.10
<aguitel> pero no se nada en cuanto a si te va a ir mejor en tu laptop
<dannyLopez> aaa si me consta en el 10.04 de un amigo si le reconoce las sd
<aguitel> dannyLopez, en el mismo tipo de laptop?
<dannyLopez> si
<dannyLopez> no. ahora me toca hacer un downgrade
<aguitel> dannyLopez, pues entonces migra de version de ubuntu y tal vez los problemas sean menores
<aguitel> dannyLopez, no existe downgrade
<aguitel> dannyLopez, debes reinstalar ubuntu
<dannyLopez> tecnicamente es un decir
<aguitel> a si
<dannyLopez> si claro eso lo se
<zyen> alguno de ustedes sabes sobre SQL?
<dannyLopez> bueno aguitel me marcho, muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<aguitel> dificil que alguien de en la "tecla" con un problema especifico tuyo aca en el canal
<dannyLopez> zyen: q tipo de sql
<aguitel> se dan pautas generales
<aguitel> que seguramente te van a ayudar
<aguitel> ta?
<dannyLopez> aguitel: me lo dices a mi?
<aguitel> si
<dannyLopez> de todas formas me has sido de mucha ayuda
<aguitel> mejor asi
<aguitel> suerte
<dannyLopez> y zyen no responde asi q me retiro
 * dannyLopez se va
<zyen> NO!
<zyen> xD
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<TrueNhero> como le asigno un icono a un tipo de archivo?
<TrueNhero> como le asigno un icono a un tipo de archivo?
<r0z4> Hola alguien me puede ayudar a resolver problemas con ubuntu, de repente se traba no me despliega ningun menu y no me permite escribir nada
<r0z4> le tengo que dar botonazo para reiniciar
<p0fk> chilicuil: !!
<p0fk> wazaaaaaaa
<chilicuil> p0fk: xD O_O!
<p0fk> que pequeña es la red
<chilicuil> p0fk: eip, bueno ni tanto, yo siempre he estado por aqui, solo era cuestion de tiempo para que terminaras siendo ubuntero ;)
<p0fk> no soy ubuntero , solo vengo a mirar
<p0fk> debian user ;)
<chilicuil> p0fk: ya, admitelo, nadie te va a hacer burla aqui ;), xDDD
<chilicuil> p0fk: ya, admitelo, nadie te va a hacer burla aqui ;), xDDD
<p0fk> haha
<p0fk> $ cat /etc/*issu*
<p0fk> Debian GNU/Linux squeeze/sid \n \l
<p0fk> Debian GNU/Linux squeeze/sid
<chilicuil> buuuuuu, buuuuuu
<r0z4> Hola alguien me puede ayudar a resolver problemas con ubuntu, de repente se traba no me despliega ningun menu y no me permite escribir nada
<r0z4> le tengo que dar botonazo para reiniciar
<p0fk> crashea ?
<chilicuil> p0fk: oye, tienes experiencia editando sudoers?, digo aprovechando xDDD
<p0fk> ee , porque me preguntas , si tu fuiste mi maestro en gnu/linux
<p0fk> pero no XD , no he tenido la oportunidad de jugar con sudoers
<chilicuil> p0fk: xDDD, naah, es que, es que, no estoy seguro de una sintaxis...
<p0fk> r0z4: te crashea el X server ?
<r0z4> p0fk? no se si sea eso
<p0fk> mm
<chilicuil> p0fk: jeje, bueno tenia que intentarlo xD, ojala te pases mas seguido por aqui, o/
<songer7> hola Reisilver
<songer7> sebikul
<p0fk> si chilicuil , estoy con el bounce a puntado a freenode
<p0fk> asi que estare todos los dias por aca
<songer7> quin me puede ayudar a a ajustar mi resolucion tnego geforce 6150 le
<r0z4> oigan si le doy suspender al querer entrar de nuevo no me deja se queda la pantalla en negro pero parece encendida
<p0fk> songer7:
<p0fk> tienes que modificar el /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<songer7> sy, que datos debo cambiar p0fk
<p0fk> r0z4: ni idea
<p0fk> songer7: deja hacer memoria ...
<songer7> tu tienes nvidia? p0fk
<sebikul> songer7, aun tienes el problema con tu resolucion?
<songer7> sebikul, apenas regrese y en eso estoy otra vez
<p0fk> songer7: tenia una en mi laptop , pero se murio, tengo la config
<songer7> instale el driver pero me da fuera de rango
<sebikul> songer7. lo haremos de forma manual, es lo unico que queda :S
<songer7> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default porque dice eso sebikul  al dar xrandr -q
<r0z4> alguien que me ayude plsssss
<songer7> ok sebikul
<sebikul> songer7, ejecuta "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<songer7> listo sebikul
<sebikul> mas facil, asi puedo hacerlo yo desde mi pc, ejecuta "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -" luego pasame el link, hago las modificaciones y te paso el archivo corregido
<p0fk> songer7:
<songer7> http://pastebin.com/VMHp3kNw
<p0fk> http://pastebin.ca/2022547
<p0fk> lol
<songer7> p0fk, que pasa
<sebikul> songer7, aqui tienes el archivo, http://pastebin.com/reBeGAVG
<sebikul> songer7, si quieres hacerlo de forma rapida desde la terminal ejecuta "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup.1 && wget http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=reBeGAVG -O - | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<songer7> ok lo remplazo por este y lo guardo
<songer7> ok
<songer7> ahora reinicio
<sebikul> p0fk, tienes placa de video nvidia?
<p0fk> tenia, esa era la config que tenia antes
<p0fk> con acceleracion
<p0fk> con el modulo dri cargado
<p0fk> y la salida vga
<sebikul> ahora que placa de video tienes? porque con las nvidia hay un problema conocido con las suspencion, es facil de solucionar
<p0fk> ahora tengo una via integrada XD
<sebikul> no sabes de que marca?
<p0fk> no me acuerdo
<sebikul> si no lo sabes ejecuta "sudo lshw" y pega el resultado en pastebin
 * p0fk is away (bytez!)
<songer7> sebikul, donde puedo aprender todo esto que  me dijiste?
<sebikul> yo lo aprendi porque tuve el mismo problema. ya se ha solucionado?
<songer7> si gracias, sebikul
<sebikul> no hay problema ;)
<songer7> pero quiero aprender a usar el os y los errores comunes
<songer7> porque segui una guia par ajustarla con xrandr pero no me funciono
<songer7> y asi como tu lo hiciste si
<sebikul> la mejor forma de aprenderlo es experimentando, tocando cosas, etc. ten en cuenta que ubuntu no es como windows. si por algun motivo quieres reinstalar, en 2 horas o menos ya terminaste y dejas todo como si nada hubiera pasado
<songer7> si, solo que por el moemnto no tengo acceso ainternet ilimitado por eso es que estaba apuardo
<Lian> m
<arp-off> http://www.alfinsolosradio.com.ar/125.swf
<jasmin21> hola
<songer7> hola jasmin21
<Vsg21> buitres
<Vsg21> :P
<jasmin21> traspase una base de datos del comando locate, desde un compu con opensuse 11 a este computador con ubuntu.
<jasmin21> cuando intento buscar algun archivo me sale el siguiente error:
<jasmin21> locate -d ./locatedb colores.txt
<jasmin21> locate: `./locatedb' no parece ser una base de datos de mlocate
<jasmin21> se que existen distintas "versiones" para el comando locate, como mlocate, slocate, blocate...
<jasmin21> intente con blocate y tampoco pude.
<jasmin21> y slocate no lo he podido instalar desde los repositorios
<TTNK> Vsg21: troll
<Vsg21> ehhh kcs tanto tiempo TTNK
<Vsg21> pudiste hacer con el pc algo util?
<TTNK> :D saludos
<TTNK> me dices a mi eso del pc?
<Vsg21> si
<TTNK> claro, le puse win7 y ubuntus ha
<Vsg21> y que tal el w7 rula viste?
<TTNK> nombre es broma, ya no uso windows desde hace bastante
<TTNK> y ubuntu menos
<m4v> /ban *!*@unaffiliated/ttnk$#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> ups
<TTNK> hehehehehehe
<TTNK> que paso ahi, bueno me despido que me corre el buen m4v
<Vsg21> m4v: no te pongas la gorra
<Vsg21> !!!!!!!!!! :P
<m4v> TTNK: podés entrar a #ubuntu-es-offtopic de vez en cuando...
<TTNK> m4v: man en verdad entraria, pero nadie habla ahi, igual a ti tambien te mando saludos, voy a cenar :D
<Vsg21> jojojo j0000
<Vsg21> se estoy yo y escribo cada tanto mis aventuras por la ciudad
<Vsg21> :P
<m4v> TTNK: todos no entraran porque nadie habla entonces el canal siempre estará vacio
<m4v> TTNK: y hay actividad igual
<Vsg21> bueno me retiro saludos m4v TTNK arp-off
<m4v> bye
<iemp> hola
<iemp> ayuda para configurar impresora
<iemp> en ubuntu
<iemp> hola
<jasmin21> hola
<jasmin21> que impresora? en que ubuntu estas?
<jasmin21> usb? lan?
<iemp> 10
<iemp> usb
<iemp> ubuntu 10
<jasmin21> intentastes con menu> sistema> administracion> impresoras
<iemp> la impresora es una lexmark 1270
<iemp> si pero no tiene los controladores
<iemp> me muestra varias impresoras pero no esa
<jasmin21> en la pagina de lexmark, buscastes siesque existe algun controlador para la impresora?
<iemp> si
<jasmin21> y nada?
<iemp> y no tiene esta impresora para linux
<iemp> nada
<iemp> alguna solucion
<jasmin21> se me ocurre que podrias intentar usar un controlador de alguna impresora lexmark de alguna version similar
<jasmin21> como una lexmark 127X
<jasmin21> o, lexmark 12XX
<iemp> mmm
<iemp> el leido q la z600 se asemeja o algo asi
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<iemp> pero no me a funcionado
<iemp> hola
<NipSarm> ke cuentas iemp :D
<iemp> na aqi tratando de hacer funcionar una impresora lexmark x1270
<iemp> en ubuntu 10
<NipSarm> en lucid ? no la detecta?
<iemp> ??? soy nuevo en linux
<iemp> jajaja
<iemp> q es lucid
<NipSarm> plop!! lucid lynx creo ke es, el nombre ke le pusieron a la distro 10.04 de ubuntu
<iemp> jajajaja
<iemp> no lo pesca el sistma
<iemp> llevo cualquier rato buscando
<iemp> y me a dado caleta de fallas las alternativas
<NipSarm> =O ke es caleta?? xD
<iemp> mucho tiempo
<EGCdigital> que quieres hacer?
<iemp> artas
<EGCdigital> que ?
<iemp> intalar una lexmark x1270 en ubutnu 10
<EGCdigital> revisaste los foros?
<iemp> si
<EGCdigital> !ubuntu lexmark x12xx
<EGCdigital> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/39366
<EGCdigital> cheka eso.
<iemp> como bajo el alien
<iemp> o de donde lo bajo
<EGCdigital> veo que esa solucion es rapida
<EGCdigital> y a todos les funciona
<EGCdigital> esta en los repos iemp
<davirrirri> Hola. Alguno sabe cómo se instala visual c++ en wine para equipos de 64 bits?
<BsdNeo> davirrirri: es necesario visual ??
<davirrirri> hola BsdNeo sí, imaginate que un programa que solo hay en windows, al instalarlo por wine, me pide como requisito visual c++ 8.
<BsdNeo> davirrirri: pense que lo querias para programar
<davirrirri> BsdNeo, jeje no, de programar no tengo idea :D
<davirrirri> BsdNeo, en winetricks hay varias versiones de visual c++ pero después de aplicar me dice que no hay para versiones de 64bits
<BsdNeo> davirrirri: acordate que 64 bits es muy nuevo
<BsdNeo> no toda aplicacion esta disponible para esta arquitectura
<davirrirri> BsdNeo, osea que especificamente para c++ en wine no hay otra solución?
<jorgel-> jorgel
<zurdito> quiere codear algo
<zurdito> jejej
<jorgel-> alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita en ubuntu 10.10
<BsdNeo> davirrirri: usa las librerias de 32 bits
<BsdNeo> a ver si asi puedas instalarlo
<sebikul> !ask, jorgel-
<kubot> sebikul: No veo a nadie llamado jorgel-.
<antrax> alguien tiene un libro de asterisk 1.6 donde expliquen bien DAHDI
<antrax> como funciona
<julio122369> hola
<punkmexic> como peudo cambiar mi gestor de ventanaas
<punkmexic> creo que uso compiz
<iemp> hola
<iemp> hola
<iemp> alguien sabe como pasar transformar archivos nrg a iso
<elvis> hla amigos
<ElPasmo> Buenas, alguien puede decirme porque a pesar de actualizar, cuando ejecuto uname -a me sigue apareciendo la versión del kernel del 24 de Noviembre?
<elvis> beto
<elvis> alguien sabe como instalar winff en molinux
<elvis> desde la terminal
<Pablo1> ElPasmo: uname -a te dirá el kernel que se está ejecutando ahora. Tendrías que reiniciar el ordenador con el nuevo kernel.
<Pablo1> elvis: sudo apt-get install winff
<Pablo1> ?
<ElPasmo> Pablo1, gracias, pero es que he reiniciado con el nuevo kernel ya. Mira, esta es la salida de mi 'uname -a': Linux legross 2.6.32-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:14:11 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ElPasmo> Creo que este es el kernel más actualizado ¿no?
<Pablo1> ElPasmo: Sí, creo que sí
<ElPasmo> Pues algo ocurre raro... voy a ver si hay algún bug abierto sobre el tema.
<Pablo1> Si es el último que has instalado, te sadrá el primero en grub
<ElPasmo> Sí
<Pablo1> ElPasmo: No te sale un menú de inicio donde puedes elegir uno de los kernels que tengas instalados?
<ElPasmo> Sí, y elijo el último
<Pablo1> El que tiene el último número de versión
<Pablo1> Pues bien
<Pablo1> O sea, el número de versión más alto
<Pablo1> ¿Y cuál es el problema si se puede saber?
<ElPasmo> sí
<ElPasmo> :)
<ElPasmo> Pues que me reporta una fecha antigua
<ElPasmo> También me ocurre en Maverick en otro ordenador
<Pablo1> Te refieres a la salida de uname -a?
<ElPasmo> Sí
<Pablo1> Esas es la fecha en la que el kernel fue conmpilado, si no estoy equivocado
<ElPasmo> Pero es errónea
<Pablo1> No la fecha en la que lo has instalado
<ElPasmo> Lo sé, lo sé
<Pablo1> ¿Por qué va a ser errónea?
<ElPasmo> Estoy intentando clasificar bugs para bugsquad, y me encuentro muchos informes de bugs con el mismo kernel (el más reciente) pero con fechas más recientes (de ayer)
<ElPasmo> Puede ejecutar tu uname -a? supongo que te saldrá una fecha más reciente.
<Pablo1> Linux dream 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Brahem> ola saludos
<ElPasmo> jur
<Pablo1> Igual será porque lo han compilado ayer
<ElPasmo> Ese es aún más antiguo.
<Pablo1> sí
<ElPasmo> mmmm
<ElPasmo> Entonces está claro que estoy malinterpretando algo. Muchas gracias Pablo1 :)
<Pablo1> De nada.
<george2002> firefox 4 vendra con la apariencia de opera.. que mal
<Brahem> jaaj
<Brahem> ps vaya m....
<Brahem> si firefox viene con apariencia de opera...
<george2002> nada original
<george2002> esta como el rumbo de ubuntu
<Brahem> x)
<zyen> alguien podria hecharme una manilla con sql?
<filo2> hola, puedo hacer una instalación de ubuntu escogiendo que paquetes instalar y cuales no?
<Sadlymistaken> filo2 puedes crear un CD o DVD Instalador que instale lo que tu quieras... lo que no puedes hacer es elegir qué instalar de un cd instalador, este instala todo lo que contiene....
<Sadlymistaken> filo2 o eso creo
<Sadlymistaken> es decir puedes crear tu PROPIO CD Instalador a tu gusto
<ikatza> alguien me podria ayudar?
<ikatza> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<ikatza> en mi pc
<antrax> con que
<ikatza> pero por unos programas necesito instalar winxp
<ikatza> y kiero tener los dos
<ikatza> pero  no se hacerlo
<aguitel> filo2, si quieres personalizar todo de todo ,lo que se usa es una imagen iso llamada minimoinstall  y a partir de ahi por internet instalas lo que quieras
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<antrax> no tienes dos disco duros
<ikatza> no
<ikatza> solo uno
<antrax> si tienes un solo disco tienes que instalar windows primero
<ikatza> tendria que crear una particion no?
<ikatza> pero es que no la quiero joder
<antrax> por que windows borra el mbr
<antrax> bueno mira lo que tienes que hacer
<ikatza> una cosa
<ikatza> lo del viartual box
<ikatza> sirve?
<ikatza> es decir
<antrax> claro
<antrax> que pc tienes
<ikatza> mis programas para win irian al 100%
<antrax> si es potennte
<ikatza> tengo un portatil
<antrax> depende de la pc
<ikatza> bueno es nuevo
<ikatza> pero no es de una  marca buena
<antrax> pero que procesador tiene
<antrax> procesador modelo
<ikatza> no lo se
<ikatza> como lo miro?
<antrax> y cuanto tiene de memoria
<antrax> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikatza> bufff es que no lo se
<antrax> abre la consola
<ikatza> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU  T4400  @ 2.20GHz
<antrax> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<antrax> si
<ikatza> ok si
<ikatza> ese
<antrax> funciona bien
<ikatza> ok
<antrax> esa misma maquina tengo
<ikatza> entonces
<ikatza> como pongo viartual box
<antrax> ahora
<antrax> la pregunta
<ikatza> y como instalo win?
<antrax> que programa quieres instalar
<antrax> en windowa
<ikatza> el photoshop
<ikatza> el spss
<ikatza> es de estadistica
<ikatza> y con wine no tira
<antrax> ok
<ikatza> y algun otro
<ikatza> q me exigen en la uni
<antrax> mira el photoshop consume mas que un loco
<antrax> y si vas  trabajar con imagenes grandes
<antrax> sabes que se va  a poner un poco lento
<XuMuK> hola
<filo2> aguitel: perdona por no haber contestado antes, pero estaba comiendo
<filo2> no hay ninguna manera de no requerir de internet para hacerlo?
<ikatza> antrax lo se
<ikatza> pero me arriesgo a ello
<ikatza> esque con gimp no puedo
<ikatza> deberia de aprender de 0 casi
<antrax> ok esta bien
<antrax> mira entra a la web site de virtualbox
<ikatza> cuando acabe de estudiar ya lo quitare
<ikatza> y empezare con gimp
<ikatza> pero x ahora...
<antrax> y descarga la version para tu ubuntu
<ikatza> ok
<antrax> tienes un iso de windows xp
<ikatza> si
<antrax> bueno eso nadamas es instalar
<antrax> y ya
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> espera q me descargo virtaulbox
<antrax> si
<antrax> primero y depues instalo
<ikatza> ok instalado
<aguitel> filo2, si la hay
<aguitel> filo2, pero en ese caso deberias tener grabado la imagen iso dvd de ubuntu
<filo2> iso dvd?
<filo2> tengo la de cd
<filo2> no me sirve?
<aguitel> filo2, que quieres exactamente
<filo2> lo que quiero es conocer mas de cerca como funciona linux
<filo2> personalizandolo tal y como yo quiera
<filo2> y algo que suponga un reto para mi
<aguitel> es para un equipo viejo?
<filo2> quiero una distro a medida
<filo2> no es para un equipo medianamente nuevo
<filo2> que no me da ningun problema
<aguitel> filo2, busca info de remastersys
<aguitel> tal vez eso te ayuda
<ikatza> antrax me he caido
<filo2> aguitel: gracias voy a ello
<ikatza> bueno
<ikatza> acabo de instalar virtualbox desde su web
<antrax> ok
<antrax> ahora abrelo
<aguitel> filo2, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys
<filo2> estoy mirando http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Remastersys
<filo2> parece muy interesante
<antrax> dale new
<aguitel> filo2, leelo bien
<ikatza> ok
<zyen> hola chicos, solucione lo de sql.. sabeis si hay alguna posibilidad de instalar Dradis en ubuntu?
<filo2> por lo que veo se puede utilizar como ghost no?
<ikatza> vale
<zhecloud> Hola alguien me ayuda ?
<ikatza> cual es el siguiente paso?
<ikatza> me pide q ponga el nombre y seleccione el SO
<zhecloud> Alguien me ayuda ?
<antrax> anja ponle un nombre a tu maquina virtual
<antrax> como quieras seleciona el sistema operativo que vas a instalar
<ikatza> ok winxp
<antrax> dale siguiente
<antrax> la memoria q quieres ponerle al windows
<antrax> ponle 1 GB como minimo
<antrax> te lo recomiendo
<ikatza> ok
<zhecloud> alguien me ayudaaaa ?
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> que mas?
<antrax> siguiente
<antrax> y viene el disco
<antrax> duro
<zhecloud> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa por favor
<ikatza> que elijo
<ikatza> disco duro
<ikatza> o disco virtual?
<antrax> si
<antrax> virtual
<ikatza> ok
<antrax> tu le asignas solo los gb q va a tener
<antrax> el no los ocupa
<erUSUL> zhecloud: tienes que hacer una pregunta si quieres que alguien la conteste
<antrax> es decir si tu dices que el virtual es de 20GB el no te resta
<erUSUL> !ask | zhecloud
<kubot> zhecloud: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<antrax> 20GB sino lo que tiene ocupado en realidad
<ikatza> un momento
<ikatza> ahora me pregunta por
<ikatza> almacenamiento de expansion dinamica
<zhecloud> He instalado ubuntu 10.10 y no me aparece el grub, carga automaticamente ubuntu
<ikatza> o almacenamiento de tamaño fijo
<ikatza> cual elijo?
<antrax> dinamico
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> ahora me pone
<ikatza> Localización
<zhecloud> He instalado ubuntu 10.10 y no me aparece el grub, carga automaticamente ubuntu
<erUSUL> zhecloud: presiona shift durante el arranque para que aparezca el menu
<ikatza> y tamaño
<antrax> donde quieras
<ikatza> en localicacion pongo Windows XP
<antrax> y el tamano que deces
<ikatza> eso creará una carpeta no?
<antrax> ponlo en el home
<antrax> anja
<ikatza> que tamaño me recomiendas?
<erUSUL> zhecloud: si quieres que el menu aparezca siempre tienes que editar /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<antrax> 30 GB
<zhecloud> ok, y que hago luego ?
<ikatza> ok
<antrax> el solo ocupa lo que tengas
<ikatza> vale en teoria ya esta
<antrax> ya lo proximo es introducir el cd de windows
<erUSUL> zhecloud: comenta las lineas que contengan HIDDEN ( poniendoles un # delante )
<ikatza> bueno no tengo cd
<ikatza> tengo un iso
<erUSUL> zhecloud: despues guarda el archivo y haz « sudo update-grub »
<antrax> ahh ok
<antrax> entonces
<antrax> mira
<antrax> dale a configuracion
<erUSUL> !enter | antrax ikatza
<kubot> antrax ikatza: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<antrax> en el virtual vox
<zhecloud> como accedo a /etc/default/grub ?
<ikatza> a ok kubot
<ikatza> si que mas?
<erUSUL> zhecloud: « sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.bk && gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub »
<antrax> ok lo tendre pendiente
<antrax> olle mira dale a settings o configuracion
<erUSUL> zhecloud: en un terminal ( Aplicaciones>accesorios>terminal )
<antrax> y ve donde dice storage  o almacenamiento
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> vale ya estoy alli
<antrax> y donde esta el cd dale y busca tu iso
<antrax> dale a la carpeta que esta al lado y busca donde tienes tu iso
<ikatza> el dibujito del cd pone vacio
<antrax> si
<antrax> selecionalo
<antrax> y te aparece al lado derecho las opciones
<antrax> ve a la carpeta amarilla
<ikatza> vale ahora me abre otra ventana
<ikatza> y me dice agregar
<zhecloud> Er usul: se ha abierto una ventana, que te digo ?
<antrax> si
<ikatza> y ahora busco mi .iso?
<antrax> claro
<ikatza> Vale, y ahora?
<antrax> ya la cargaste
<ikatza> si
<ikatza> ahora pone que esta apagada
<ikatza> la enciendo?
<antrax> anja
<antrax> enciendela
<ikatza> vale
<antrax> debe arrancar el cd
<antrax> de instalacion
<ikatza> si, ahora me pone lo de la instalación
<ikatza> lo instalo normal no?
<antrax> si
<zhecloud>  Er usul: se ha abierto una ventana, que te digo ?
<ikatza> vale, yo lo instalo normalmente no es asi?
<antrax> si
<antrax> como instalas en una pc normal
<antrax> es el mismo proceso
<ikatza> bueno he llegado el punto de lo de las particiones
<ikatza> que hago?
<ikatza> solo tengo una particion y es donde esta ubuntu
<erUSUL> zhecloud: la ventana tiene que tener el archivo en los cambios  que te dije
<erUSUL> ghaz los cambios
<antrax> formateala
<ikatza> seguro?
<ikatza> no le pasara nada a mi ordenador?
<zhecloud> No hay ninguna que ponga hidden
<antrax> No
<antrax> recuerda que estas en un virtualmachine
<ikatza> vale, entonces formateo
<ikatza> a ok
<antrax> lo que estas trabajando es con un disco que es un archivo despues te lo muestro
<ikatza> es cierto :D
<erUSUL> zhecloud: seguro? GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 o GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<zhecloud> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<zhecloud> SI YA LAS VEO
<ikatza> he puesto para formatear en NTFS
<zhecloud> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=TRUE
<erUSUL> zhecloud: no pngas tantas mayusculas ... ya te volvio a mutar el bot ...
<erUSUL> guarda el archivo y cierra el editor cuando hayas puesto las # delante de esas variables
<erUSUL> despues ejecuta « sudo update-grub »
<zhecloud> pongo # antes de grub no ?
<erUSUL> zhecloud: si tienen que quedar tal como las pusiste aqui #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<zhecloud> ok
<zhecloud> command not found es lo que aparece
<ikatza> ei antrax, ya se ha formateado y ahora empieza la instalacion
<erUSUL> zhecloud: cuando?
<ikatza> se ha reiniciado la maquina virtual y aparece el asistente de instalacion de windows xp
<zhecloud> ya, error mio
<zhecloud> Ya lo actualize, hay que hacer algo mas ?
<antrax> espera que termine
<ikatza> pero me sale un asido que dice: la makina virtual informa de que el SO huesped no sporta integracion del raton
<ikatza> pone eso
<erUSUL> zhecloud: no
<zhecloud> Ya puedo arrancar windows ?
<erUSUL> zhecloud: no lo se. lo que hemos hecho es para que muestre el menu de grub en cada arranque
<zhecloud> Ok gracias por todo ;)
<ikatza> antrax de momento lo esta instalando bien, incluso le he puesto un serial que he encontrado por ahi y ha funcionado
<ikatza> a ver que tal cuando acabe la instalación
<antrax> ok
<ikatza> antrax una cosa, ahora veo el SO en pequeño
<ikatza> como puedo hacer que ocupe la pantalla engera?
<ikatza> sera en configuración?
<antrax> instala los aditions
<antrax> son los drivers
<antrax> arriba
<antrax> en el menu
<ikatza> ok bueno aun estoy instalado el XP, cuando se acabe lo miro
<ikatza> una cosa, este winxp, es vulnerable a virus?
<ikatza> me podria un virus joder todo el pc
<ikatza> o solo la maquina virtual q simplemente podria desinstalar?
<crstudio7> hola necesito ayuda
<erAbuelo> buenas
<crstudio7>  me puedes ayudar
<crstudio7> soy nuevesito en esto
<ikatza> antrax
<ikatza> ya lo he instalado
<erAbuelo> crstudio7: se me rompio la bola de cristal, asi que como no seas mas explicito dificilmente :)
<ikatza> ahora como hago lo de verlo a pantalla grande?
<crstudio7> veras hay una pagina web hecha en flash se llama www.beatport.com pueden verla lo que pasa es que quiero saber donde se cargan la musica en mi pc para tomarla de la misma manera que tomo los video cargado de youtube
<antrax> dale  a mi pc
<ikatza> ok
<antrax> u ve a ver si hay algo en el cd rom
<erAbuelo> crstudio7: sinceramente, no entendi nada
<ikatza> si
<ikatza> hay algo
<ikatza> supongo que sera la .iso no?
<ikatza> antrax un momento
<ikatza> quiero hacer una cosa, voy a apagar el virtual box y a encenderlo
<ikatza> a ver si me carga el winxp normalmente
<ikatza> puedo hacerlo?
<antrax> ok
<ikatza> bueno me ha ido a la perfección. Ahora mi pregunta es
<ikatza> puedo borrar ese archivo .iso que era el de instalacion de win?
<ikatza> en teoria no lo necerito no?
<antrax> quitalo
<antrax> no lo borres
<antrax> ve donde lo pusiste en el virtualbox y quitalo
<antrax> dejalo empty
<antrax> como estaba
<ikatza> espera, en lo del cd de virtualbox te refieres?
<ikatza> la iso no la borrare, la grabre en un cd
<filo2> aguitel: ya he mirado lo del programa y he formateado mi pc con ubuntu (tenia bsd) el problema es que ahora no recuerdo el nombre
<ikatza> antrax, puedo quitar la iso del pc o no?
<antrax> si deseas
<antrax> pero es mejor que la conserves en la pc fisicamente
<ikatza> ok
<antrax> en la que tiene ubuntu
<aguitel> filo2, remastersys
<antrax> por si acaso
<ikatza> ok
<filo2> gracias
<ikatza> pero si la muevo a otra carpeta
<ikatza> el winxp funcionará igualmente no?
<ikatza> antrax, ahora como puedo hacer para ponerlo en vista completa
<ikatza> bueno, no quiero que sea pantalla completa, sino que me abarque toda la ventana
<antrax> ok mira tienes que instalar los drivers
<ikatza> ok
<antrax> que trae el virtualbox
<ikatza> como lo hago?
<antrax> arriba en el menu hay unas opciones
<ikatza> si, maquina, dispositivos y ayuda
<antrax> creo que dice instalar guestaditions
<ikatza> si
<antrax> ok
<antrax> selecionalo y te va a salir un programa de instalacion
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> en mitad de la instalacion sale una ventana de aviso de windows que me dice
<antrax> lo instalaaste
<antrax> sii dale paya
<antrax> no importa
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> ok ahora reinicia la maquina virtual
<antrax> si
<antrax> y ya esta todo listo
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> ahora si que soporta la integracion del raton
<ikatza> pero no sale a pantalla grande
<ikatza> antrax ya funciona
<ikatza> muchisimas gracias!!!
<ikatza> bueno ahora voy a instalar algun programa
<antrax> de nada
<antrax> ok
<antrax> dale ya
<ikatza> lo tengo en un cd
<ikatza> como hago para instalarlo desde el cd en el windows?
<antrax> desde el cd
<antrax> puedes
<antrax> pero recuerdas en el virtualmachine
<ikatza> si
<antrax> es decir en windows
<antrax> metes tu cd pero ve a el windows
<antrax> soy dominicano por cierto
<ikatza> aaa
<ikatza> yo vasco
<ikatza> muchas gracias ehhh
<antrax> siempre
<ikatza> vale
<ikatza> ahora una duda
<ikatza> como paso un archivo q tengo en ubuntu a mi win
<ikatza> y viceversa?
<antrax> tienes que crear una carpeta compartida
<antrax> creas la carpeta en ubuntu
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> en home esta bien no?
<antrax> si
<antrax> ahora
<antrax> tienes que ir a windows
<antrax> abres mi pc
<antrax> y le das conectar a un unidad de red
<antrax> y buscas la  carpeta
<antrax> y listo
<ikatza> conectar a una unidad de red no lo veo
<ikatza> es lo de agregar sitio de red?
<antrax> mira no me acuerdo mucho de windows me escusas pero hay una opcion en los menus de arriba en mi pc donde dice conectar a una unidad de red
<antrax> busca en internet como compartir archivos virtualbox
<ikatza> ok ya lo he encontrado
<antrax> que te explican es bien sencillo
<antrax> Ok
<antrax> entonces ahora dale
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> vale muchas gracias
<antrax> ok
<ikatza> bueno acabo de poner un cd en mi pc
<ikatza> pero win no detecta
<fosco_> nas
<antrax> que raro deveria
<ikatza> ok ya esta
<ikatza> solo he tenido que seleccionar en dispositivos del menu de arriba el cd
<ikatza> bueno mil gracias otra vez
<ikatza> ya lo he solucionado todo
<ikatza> ahora esperemos que vaya todo bien!
<ikatza> :D
<arp-off> Hola, alguien?
<Alff21> hola todos , como estan?? ,
<arp-off> bien
<Alff21> inserto un cd en la lectora , me aparece el icono en el escritorio , todo bien , pero como se donde se monto el cd
<Alff21> en /cdrom NO , en /media tampoco
<Alff21> en /mnt tampoco
<Alff21> otra cosa q trato de hacer es "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt " y me dice q debo especificar el tipo de fichero o algo asi
<Alff21> saben como se puede solucionar eso ??
<arp-off> esta en /media
<arp-off> lo monta solo
<Alff21> voy a /media y no hay nada
<Alff21> en el escritorio abro el cd y si se abre , pero en /media no hay nada ,
<Alff21> este es un cd de musica , no es mp3 ,
<arp-off> pone propieades sobre el ocino del escritorio
<arp-off> y fijate la ruta donde esta monntado
<arp-off> montado
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> o bien abris una terminal y pone: mount
<arp-off> y te dara la lista de todo lo montado con su ibcacion
<arp-off> ubicacion
<Alff21> dice q esta montado en cdda//sr0
<Alff21> ya encontre el motivo por el cual no se puede montar
<Alff21> al ser un cd de audio , no se pues montar de la manera convencional , el cd de audio no es del tipo iso9660
<Nhasc> Buenas tardes
<sebikul> !hi, Nhasc
<kubot> Nhasc: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<Nhasc> Alguien puede darme pistas pasa solucionar esto ? http://pastebin.com/5YZVp1RV
<Nhasc> nass sebikul  & kubot ^^
<Nhasc> nadie ? cachis xD
<sebikul> Nhasc, usas la version de 64 bits de ubuntu?
<Nhasc> sips sebikul
<Sadlymistaken> como instalo plugins de Xchat?
<Nhasc> sebikul, http://pastebin.com/tL3jdpsb
<sebikul> Sadlymistaken, solo debes copiarlos a la carpeta ~/.xchat2
<sebikul> Nhasc, ni idea acerca de ese problema, lo lamento
<Nhasc> ok gracias sebikul , estoy en #chromium-support a ver si saben algo
<CHINASKI> hola a todos, alguien sabe si hay algun problema con la instalacion de skype en ubuntu 10.04 ?
<sebikul> Nhasc, dale. suerte!! ;)
<sebikul> CHINASKI, no deberia, yo lo pude instalar sin ningun problema
<Nhasc> gracias sebikul
<CHINASKI> sebikul, intente desde la terminal directamente y luego agregando el repo pero no aparece en la lista
<CHINASKI> estoy con gnome
<sebikul> esta en los repositorios de mediubuntu, desde ahi deberias instalarlo
<CHINASKI> sebikul, si, y de hecho intente los dos metodos
<sebikul> te devuelva algun error?
<CHINASKI> No se instalará, actualizará o eliminará ningún paquete.
<CHINASKI> 0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar
<CHINASKI> sebikul, solo me tira eso
<sebikul> cuando lo instalas desde la terminal que te aparece?
<CHINASKI> E: El paquete skype no tiene candidato para su instalación
<CHINASKI> dice que hay otros paquetes a los que hace referencia pero ninguno de ellos tiene el cliente, ya me fije en sinaptyc
<erUSUL> CHINASKI: añadiste un repo que lo tenga ( medibuntu u otro )
<CHINASKI> medibuntu lo añadi cuando hice la instalacion de ubuntu
<CHINASKI> restricted extras tambien
<sebikul> CHINASKI, ejecuta "sudo aptitude install skype"
<erUSUL> parece que skype ya no está en medibuntu.... bajate el deb de la pagina entonces
<CHINASKI> -->0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar
<CHINASKI> pero lei que el .deb tiene errores
<sebikul> este es el repositorio oficial de skype por si quieres probar "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<CHINASKI> y tambien se matendria actualizado con este repo?
<sebikul> sisi, siempre con la ultima version disponible
<CHINASKI> ok, voy a probar y aviso que pasa
<CHINASKI> oops...
<CHINASKI> sebikul, --->Sorry, we cannot show you this page. But it’s just boring list of files and folders. You most likely got here by accident or by out of date link (let us know, and we’ll fix it).
<CHINASKI> creo que no podre intentarlo hoy
<CHINASKI> :p
<sebikul> eso es solo para ocultar el indice de archivos
<CHINASKI> sebikul, aja, ahora lo que veo es que el skype que hay disponible es para ubuntu 8.10 y luego debian, cual deberia bajar?
<sebikul> mmm, ni idea, yo nunca tuve problemas con la instalacion de skype. no tengo idea cual te conviene
<CHINASKI> x86_64 es  64 bits, no?
<CHINASKI> no recuerdo que version instale aca
<CHINASKI> uname -m?
<CHINASKI> r?
<CHINASKI> ya
<CHINASKI> sebikul, si bajo el de debian supongo que correra  en ubuntu...o supongo mal?
<sebikul> deberia funcionar bien
 * mama21mama 0/
<NEXUS-6> buenas
<NEXUS-6> tengo una pregunta
<NEXUS-6> como puedo hacer para q al bajar la tapa del portatil no se apague o entre en suspension ?
<sebikul> NEXUS-6, en Sistema -> Preferencias -> Gestor de energia. ahi te deberia aparecer la opcion
<NEXUS-6> ahhh muchas gracias que torpe :(
<NEXUS-6> Gracias sebikul
<CHINASKI> o click en el icono de bateria?
<mama21mama> alguien probo el kernel ya con las mejoras en el grupos de trabajo por medio de las TTY?
<mama21mama>  kernel 2.6.36
<sebikul> mama21mama, ese patch no se aplica de forma correcta a los usuarios normales, ya que todo el escritorio corre sobre una misma tty. igualmente, no quiero arriesgarme a bajar un kernel inestable, prefiero esperar
<mama21mama> y si se cae el escritorio no sera la primera vez
<CHINASKI> sebikul, finalmente descargue el de ubuntu 8.10 64b y lo instale pero una vez hecho esto me aparece una leyenda que ya hay una version identica, que antes no aparecia en el menu de aplicaciones...pero ahora puedo ver el icono, gracias por tu ayuda
<sebikul> CHINASKI, no hay problema ;)
<CHINASKI> grax!
<ubuntero_> hola a todos
<ubuntero_> alguien sabe si ubuntu 10.04 tiene cargado ya python 3
<ubuntero_> es que baje unos manuales para aprender python pero nose si sea mejro ponerle el 3
<ubuntero_> o como por que creo que es la mas avanzada version de ese lenguaje no??
<ubuntero_> es que quiero aprender a programar
<mimecar> ubuntero_: ubuntu 10.04 viene con python 3 de serie?
<ubuntero_> y es mejor parender en python o en c
<ubuntero_> para aprender a programar
<ubuntero_> ??
<mimecar> depende, para empezar python
<mimecar> pero python 2, no python 3
<ubuntero_> por que son diferentes o como??
<ubuntero_> no entiendo
<ubuntero_> ??
<mimecar> la versión 3 rompe compatibilidad con la anterior
<mimecar> y lo que aprendas que sea especifico de la 3 en la 2 no te irá
<ubuntero_> hoo ya osea que la 2 si es compatible con 3 pero al reves no??
<mimecar> hay estructuras de la 2 que en la 3 no funcionan
<ubuntero_> ok
<mimecar> la mayoría de los programas usan python 2
<arp-off> empèza por las 2 y una vez que tengas medianamente claro el tema, te sera facil actualizarte a la 3
<ubuntero_> entonces los libros que baje no me serviran??
<arp-off> siempre es bueno conocer las 2
<ubuntero_> baje uno que dice python para todos
<ubuntero_> ok
<Lancro> jejeje, ese lo tenemos todos
<Lancro> es de la version 2
<ubuntero_> es que tengo mas pero en ingles
<ubuntero_> y si instalo ubuntu 10.10 puedo programar en python 2
<mimecar> si
<ubuntero_> y si aprendo a programar en python puedo hacer soft para mi ubuntu osea asi como de juegos y eso asi facil??
<ubuntero_> con ventanas y eso??
<ubuntero_> es que en la version no la mensiona mucho
<arp-off> mira ubuntero_ , python es un lenguaje interpretado, tiene sus limitaciones en cosas complejas
<arp-off> pero es piola para empezar a conocer un poco la programacion estructurada
<ubuntero_> ok pero no es orientado a objetos??
<mimecar> ubuntero_: para eso usarás librerías que están hechas para python
<ubuntero_> ok
<arp-off> pero no te limites a python, cuando tenga un manejo ya medio
<arp-off> podes empezar a leer un poco de Ansi C
<ubuntero_> y libros sobre asterik saben donde puedo encontrar asi mas profundamentre es que busque pero solo hay pocos
<ubuntero_> ok
<mimecar> empezar con c después de python no es buena idea
<arp-off> mimecar:
<arp-off> por lo menos tiene un concepto de la programacion estructurada
<arp-off> y no es ninguna mala idea...
<arp-off> no tiene nada de malo
<mimecar> para que necesita conocer un lenguaje de bajo nivel?
<mimecar> que profundice con python
<arp-off> mimecar: por que encasillarse solo con algo?
<arp-off> es bueno ver varios lenguajes a futuro
<mimecar> siempre que conozca en profundidad uno
<ubuntero_> y un lenjuaje que se use en los nuevos dispos del futuro cual seria??
<mimecar> ubuntero_: cualquiera
<arp-off> jaja
<arp-off> por eso te digo... mira C a futuro
<p0fk> ubuntero_: estas aprendiendo a programar ?
<ubuntero_> si
<arp-off> podes ver Java tb
<ubuntero_> por mi cuenta es que nadie me queire enseñar
<ubuntero_> ni mi hermano ni nada
<p0fk> ubuntero_: perl rlz
<ubuntero_> y por eso agarro sus libros
<mimecar> ubuntero_: aprende python y dentro de varios meses ya te preocuparás
<arp-off> obvio
<p0fk> ubuntero_: yo aprendi con perl ... -> php -> python -> C -> poco asm
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> y c++??
<ubuntero_> es bueno
<ubuntero_> ??
<p0fk> es orientado a objeto
<arp-off> C
<p0fk> no me gusta
<mimecar> bueno para...?
<arp-off> empeza por ansi C
<arp-off> no C++
<arp-off> despues pasas a c++
<ubuntero_> ok
<p0fk> haha
<mimecar> Python, C++
<mimecar> ya cuando domines un lenguaje decides
<neohunter111> Hola chicos buenos días
<p0fk> buenas
<neohunter111> tengo un problema con mi mouse microsoft wireless 7000. Oprimo los botones 6 y7 y se disparan miles de veces los eventos
<arp-off> el problema debe ser la marca seguramente (?)
<mimecar> neohunter111: como no pongas más información de ese ratón...
<neohunter111> Lo tengo configurado en compiz para girar el cubo, son los botones hacia la izq o derecha del mouse wheel. ayer estaba bien, lo oprimia y giraba el cubo. pero hoy lo oprimo una vez y gira como 1000 veces el cubo, como loco.
<mimecar> has puesto actualizaciones en el sistema?
<neohunter111> mi pc esta todo el día encendido y faltaba reiniciar de actualizaciones de hace ocmo una semana
<neohunter111> ademas ayer isntale screenlets,
<mimecar> si tienes actualizaciones que necesitan reiniciar, hazlo
<mimecar> después seguiremos
<neohunter111> bueno voy a reiniciar y regreso
<neohunter111> gracias
<neohunter111> Ya regrese, mismo problema
<Tarrasquero> hola p0fk gracias por entrar
<Tarrasquero> sorry
<mimecar> neohunter111: te queda alguna actualización por instalar?
<neohunter111> mimecar: sudo aptitude upgrade....
<neohunter111> mimecar: si U_U, instalando
<mimecar> avisa cuando esten todas puestas
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<neohunter111> 10.4, quize acutalizar a 10.10 pero me da error asi que mejor me quedo aqui.
<igant512> hola, uso el amsn y no puedo configurar la camara web de mi notebook, parece ser que microsoft cambio algun tipo de protocolo y no se puede...alguna alternativa para poder usar la webcam con mi cuenta de msn?
<mimecar> igant512: la webcam funciona?
<igant512> si funciona perfectamente
<mimecar> prueba emesene
<igant512> ok lo instalo
<igant512> a ti te funciona el emesene?
<mimecar> solo uso pidgin
<neohunter111> mimecar: si hago xev | grep -i input cuando presiono buton 6 una vez salen como 100 lineas. no sera eso?
<neohunter111> perdon, grep button.
<mimecar> solo por instalar screenlets no se tiene que modificar el ratón
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa igual
<igant512> mimecar: en emesene no funciona mi cam tampoco
<igant512> ni las de las otras personas, no me acepta
<mimecar> puedes configurar la webcam dentro del programa?
<igant512> si
<igant512> esta configurada y se ve
<mimecar> donde has visto que han cambiado el protocolo de msn?
<igant512> el amsn, cuando intente configurar la webcam
<igant512> me dijo eso
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<igant512> 10.10
<igant512> soy nuevo en linux, 5 dias
<igant512> jaja
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<igant512> si
<mimecar> como no lo sepa alguien que use amsn o emsene...
<igant512> bueno, sin solucion entonces...
<igant512> en skype me funciona bien la cam, pero la necesito en el msn
<neohunter111> bueno ya instale lo que faltaba y reinicie. Cree una nueva cuenta de usuario y probé pero pasa exactamente lo mismo
<mimecar> entrando con el usuario creado?
<neohunter111> mimecar: por supuesto
<mimecar> entonces el fallo parece estar en el servidor gráfico
<mimecar> alguna actualización
<neohunter111> si, es posible que se haya actualizado y recien ayer reinicie la pc...
<neohunter111> hay forma de que lo pueda solucionar? o es algo muy complicado.
<mimecar> pon un reporte de bug en launchpad y lo solucionarán cuando puedan
<neohunter111> disculpa, es aqui? : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mimecar> si
<m4v> !bug
<kubot> ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<m4v> neohunter111: ^
<neohunter111> cual seria le paquete? xorg?
<m4v> si, o xserver-xorg, no estoy seguro, algún triager seguramente clasificará el bug bien en el caso de que esté mal
<neohunter111> ya reporte el bug, viendo los logs que me genero veo que mi mouse lo tiene reconocido com oMacintosh mouse button emulation, hay alguna forma de que pueda cambiar el mouse ?
<ikatza> hola a todxs
<ikatza> alguien me podria ayudar a instalar wixp junto con mi ubuntu?
<ikatza> con el tema de las particiones y el grub y todo eso
<ikatza> es que no me aclaro nada :S
<mimecar> solo tienes que tener hueco para instalar windows
<mimecar> y despuñes restaurar grub
<ikatza> ya
<ikatza> pero como hago eso?
<mimecar> primero haz un backup de todos tus datos
<ikatza> a ver, para hacer las particiones utilizo gparted
<mimecar> después reinicia con el live cd y con gparted
<ikatza> si el backup ya lo tengo hecho
<ikatza> aja
<ikatza> ire apuntando todos los pasos para hacerlo luego asi q dime sin problemas
<ikatza> tengo que hacer una partición para meter el win alli no?
<mimecar> si
<ikatza> solo una partición nueva?
<mimecar> z
<mimecar> si
<ikatza> a ver
<ikatza> ahora abro el gparted
<ikatza> y veo que tengo
<ikatza> /dev/sda 1
<ikatza> 292Gb
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<ikatza> ok
<neohunter111> mimecar: ya reporte el bug, viendo los logs que me genero veo que mi mouse lo tiene reconocido com oMacintosh mouse button emulation, hay alguna forma de que pueda cambiar el mouse ?
<mimecar> no lo se
<ikatza> ahi va
<ikatza> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/previo/thump_5669942pantallazo.png
<mimecar> ahora haz la captura de gparted y más grande
<ikatza> un momento es que me he equivocado
<ikatza> xD
<ikatza> http://piczasso.com/i/68lld.png
<ikatza> ahora si
<mimecar> tienes todo el sistema en una única partición
<mimecar> muy mala idea
<ikatza> ya bueno
<ikatza> es que lo instale en todo el pc
<ikatza> nunca pense q necesitaria windows
<ikatza> pero lo necesito :S
<mimecar> tener todas las particiones de linux juntas no es bueno
<mimecar> redimensiona sda 1
<ikatza> aja
<ikatza> ok pero lo tengo q hacer desde el live cd no?
<mimecar> si
<ikatza> o desde aqui puedo?
<ikatza> desde el live cd?
<mimecar> si
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> pues explicame como lo hago y luego lo hago por mi cuenta
<mimecar> reinicias con el live cd, redimensionas sda1 con gparted
<ikatza> si
<ikatza> pero hacia donde
<mimecar> quita espacio
<ikatza> de izquirda a derecha
<ikatza> porque si es de derecha a izquierda ahi esta swap
<mimecar> y=
<mimecar> ?
<ikatza> aa
<ikatza> da igual?
<mimecar> te va a quedar unas particiones un poco raras en ese disco
<ikatza> pero funcionales?
<mimecar> sda1 si, swap puede que no
<mimecar> aparte, perderás grub y tendrás que reinstalarlo
<ikatza> bueno entonces redimensiono sda1
<ikatza> ya eso me lo suponia
<ikatza> bueno una vez redimensionado sda1?
<mimecar> cuando instales windows
<the-admincrack06> hola
<the-admincrack06> nesecito ayuda
<the-admincrack06> mi hermano me cambio la clave de la pc esta tiene ubuntu 9.10 pero no se cual le puso algien me ayuda a saber cual le puso
<mimecar> entra con el modo de rescate y podrás cambiarla
<mimecar> le has preguntado la contraseña que puso?
<the-admincrack06> como lo aga dame istruciones
<mimecar> cambiar la clave de administrador no es algo que se haga sin darse cuenta
<the-admincrack06> nop me la quiere dar
<the-admincrack06> el se la sabia y la cambio para no darmela
<mimecar> haz una copia de los datos y formatea
<the-admincrack06> ahora para usar el ordenador tengo que rogale
<mimecar> si no te la quiere decir, que pierda sus cosas
<the-admincrack06> sip pero seria un problema solo quiero saber cual le puso
<the-admincrack06> o cambiala
<mimecar> el menú de grub tiene una opción para entrar en modo de rescate
<mimecar> cuando tengas el password pasará lo mismo pero al reves con tu hermano
<the-admincrack06> sip
<the-admincrack06> pero como boy al menu de grud
<mimecar> reinicia y te saldrá grub
<the-admincrack06> luego
<mimecar> ese problema no aparece si la máquina tiene dos usuatios
<the-admincrack06> que ago
<mimecar> usuarios
<mimecar> no recuerdo el comando para cambiar la contraseña por consola
<the-admincrack06> password usuarios
<mimecar> no creo
<the-admincrack06> pero la clave no se guarda en algun alchivo oculto
<the-admincrack06> segun estube mirando
<mimecar> no puedes editar ese archivo
<ikatza> alguien sabe si en virtualbox con winxp funcionan todos los programas?
<mimecar> ikatza: funcionan más lentos, y el hardware que no reconozca ubuntu no irá en virtualbox
<ikatza> es que por ejemplo, un programa muy potente que se llama spss e es de estadistica si que me va
<ikatza> pero por ejemplo, el juego final fantasy no tira
<mimecar> mira si está soportado
<ikatza> donde lo miro?
<mimecar> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<sebikul> mimecar, virtualbox es completamente distinto a wine
<mimecar> si
<recorcholisss> Hola
<recorcholisss> ¿Qué hace el comando "ex"?
<songer7> hello
<bendroide_> hi all
<bendroide_> hola a todos
<bendroide_> :p
<mama21mama> 0/
<Aprilia> holap
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> alguien usa mp3 digss?
 * fzeta SALUDOS!! Habitantes de la RED..........................................echo [ok]
<file_not_found1> holaaa
<file_not_found1> hay Alquien que me pueda responder si usa mp3 diags?
<julian_> mmm yo no
<julian_> xD
<file_not_found1> porque supuestamente corrije los errores de los mp3
<file_not_found1> holaaa
<darknet> hola
<aguitel> como anda che
<dabor> file_not_found1, no sería mejor bajarse un mp3 sin errores?
<xakajk> hola,
<xakajk> alguien me puede ayudar
<xakajk> hola, hola
<p0fk> s
<file_not_found1> que necesitas
<p0fk> hola
<aguitel> plata necesita
<aguitel> unos duritos
<xakajk> mira, necesito saber como le hago para que cuando inicio kubuntu no se ejecute automaticamente skype,
<xakajk> cada vez que lo cierre, se vuelve a abrir otra vez, pero asi va aumentando en numero, hasta el grado de que ahora se autoejecuta skype 26 veces al iniciar mi mquina
<p0fk> xD*
<xakajk> me pueden ayudar?
<xakajk> hola, hola,
<file_not_found1> deberian poner un cartel "El sabado no atendemos". gracias
<aguitel> xakajk, ve a #kubuntu
<xakajk> ya stoy ahi, nada masa que todo en ingles
<aguitel> xakajk, por lo que recuerdo de kde hay algo de autostart que tienes que analizar
<aguitel> o sino antes fijate en la configuracion de skype que no se lance al inicio
 * p0fk is away (bytez!)
<aguitel> xakajk, mira:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143120
<xakajk> gracias, lo estoy revisando
<aguitel> xakajk, aca esta:http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/18196/autostart-on-kde-4.html
<xakajk> gracias, ya me diste las pistas
<aguitel> de nada
<Opt> hola
<Opt> me pasa que nautilus se me cuelga cuando intento abrir /usr/bin
<Opt> con 10.10
<Opt> por qué es esto?
<cousteau> Opt, ni idea, hacen falta más datos
<cousteau> a lo mejor si lo lanzas desde línea de comandos da más info, pero el nautilus creo que no da mucha
<cousteau> (a mí se me abre bien)
<sebikul> Opt, no se te cualga, lo que pasa es que como hay muchos archivos tarda en mostrarlos. solo ten paciencia
<corretico> hola gente... saludos
<corretico> necesito ayuda.... necesito hacer un "password recovery" jejeje en Ubuntu 10.04.1
<corretico> pero no por mas que presiono la tecla ESC... GRUB nunca aparece
<sebikul> corretico, debes presionar la tecla shift, no esc
<corretico> pruebo con live-usb pero cuando carga me da un error que no puede montar /dev/loop0 y quedo pegado
<corretico> <sebikul>excelente amigo, dejame probarlo
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-19
<d000dz> buenassssss
<cousteau> ¿para qué sirve el update-apt-xapian-index exactamente? ¿se puede desinstalar?
<parnassus> habría que buscar si tiene dependencias valiosas
<parnassus> cousteau, mire http://www.usljujuy.org/node/738
<cousteau> parnassus, aptitude why apt-xapian-index -> software-center Recomienda apt-xapian-index (>= 0.38ubuntu1)
<cousteau> pero no depende
<cousteau> y como yo no uso el centro de software... creo que le van a dar viento fresco
<parnassus> si lo removes te cargas a : aptitude, synaptic y otros
<parnassus> mira: apt-cache rdepends apt-xapian-index
<cousteau> mama21mama, no, está en "Recomienda", no en "Depende"... y yo no uso búsquedas de repos con synaptic ni software center, así que creo que me lo voy a desinstalar sin más
<mama21mama> bien
<cousteau> estoy intentando ver si es importante por algo más
<punkmexic> como reparo el grub?
<corretico> <sebikul>muchas gracias amigo.....
<cousteau> punkmexic, qué le pasa?
<punkmexic> no se ve mi xp
<punkmexic> ni otro ubuntu ke tengo
<aguitel> punkmexic, sudo grub-install /dev/sdx && update-grub
<punkmexic> sdx
<punkmexic> o tengo ke poner sda
<cousteau> punkmexic, pues con update-grub debería valer
<sebikul> corretico, no hay problema ;)
<aguitel> depende donde bootea
<aguitel> cuantos discos duros tienes
<cousteau> punkmexic, el grub lo tienes isntalado, no? es decir, funcionar funciona
<cousteau> ubuntu normal arranca
<punkmexic> www.pastebin.com
<aguitel> si arranco ubuntu entonces haz:update-grub
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/K1RPxZxR
<punkmexic> eso hize ahorita pero no me agrego las otras distros
<aguitel> tienes el grub legacy
<punkmexic> pues nose ke revolutara hize de grub y grub2
<cousteau> menu.lst?!? qué cosa más antigua
<aguitel> instala grub2 que funciona mucho mejor
<mama21mama> cousteau, http://text0.tk/l/63
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install grub2
<mama21mama> apt-cache depende de  update-apt-xapian-index
<punkmexic> La siguiente linea de órdenes de Linux se extrajo del archivo             │
<punkmexic>  │ «/etc/default/grub» o del parámetro «kopt» en el archivo «menu.lst» de    │
<punkmexic>  │ la versión anterior de GRUB. Por favor, compruebe que esto es correcto y  │
<punkmexic>  │ modifíquelo si es necesario.
<mama21mama> te cargaras apt-cache
<punkmexic> le doy acceptar?
<aguitel> si
<cousteau> mama21mama, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545422/ -> no parece que desinstale nada
<aguitel> punkmexic, fijate si instalo os-prober
<cousteau> mama21mama, ept-cache, no apt-cache
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/p9F6Mz9k
<punkmexic> para que es os-prober
<mama21mama> a
<aguitel> punkmexic, para que reconozco los otros sistemas
<punkmexic> cheka mi pastebin parese ke rekonosio win y ubuntu
<aguitel> si
<aguitel> ya vuelvo
<sebikul> punkmexic, ejecuta "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" para finalizar la actualizacion del grub legacy
<cousteau> mama21mama, lo que voy a hacer va a ser desinstalarlo y si todo sale mal supongo que siempre podré reinstalarlo, aunque sea con dpkg
<punkmexic> me aparecen dos grub install device mi disco duro de 80 gigas entero y mi particion del mismo que es de 30 selexiono ambas o cual sebikul
<punkmexic> osea que mis 80 gigas los particione en 30 30 20
<punkmexic> y me aparecio un disko de 30 y uno de 80 kual selexiono?
<cousteau> mama21mama, apt-cache search sigue funcionando
<punkmexic> selecciono /dev/sda7 (32900 MB, /)  ...que es en donde quiero instalalro? olos 80 gigas /dev/sda
<cousteau> así que bien muerto está el apt-xapian-index
<cousteau> bueno... espero que esto no suponga que no funcionen las actualizaciones automáticas
<sebikul> punkmexic, en la de 80, que representa el hdd entero
<punkmexic> reinicio
<Malckosme> que tal ubunteros
<Malckosme> hay alguien?
<Malckosme> quien anda ahi?
<colo> Malckosme,
<Malckosme> que onda colo
<Malckosme> ando provando el irssi
<colo> Malckosme, con que se come eso?
<Malckosme> es un cliente irc por terminal
<colo> Malckosme, ah bien, yo aprendiendo a usar aircrack-ng
<Malckosme> lo andas usando para sacar claves wep?
<Malckosme> o para ataque arp?
<colo> Malckosme, si para claves
<colo> Malckosme, saque la mia jajajja algo es algo
<Malckosme> es un avance
<Malckosme> ahora ya aprendiste para sacar la del vecino
<colo> Malckosme, solo hay uno y esta abierta
<cousteau> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<colo> Malckosme, se pudrio todo
<Malckosme> ha caray
<Malckosme> porque?
<Malckosme> que le paso?
<colo> solo pueden hablar temas que ellos consideren que vale la pena
<Malckosme> pues estamos hablando de aircrack-ng
<Malckosme> y de irssi
<Malckosme> mejor pasate a #fedora-es
<colo> Malckosme, ok
<cousteau> es que somos unos malvados seres que quieren que sufráis la traumática experiencia de tener que escribir "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic" y seguir la conversación allí
<colo> cousteau, es verdad jajaaj
<Malckosme> ni modo
<cousteau> quiero decir, tampoco es para tanto... es como si #ubuntu-es-offtopic fuera la cafetería y esto la sala de conferencias
<colo> cousteau, todo bien perdon de verdad
<Malckosme> si costeau
<Malckosme> no problem
<jmanuel_cool> saludos personas del planeta Kripton
<Malckosme> saludos atte superman
<jmanuel_cool> Malckosme, no, Kal-el
<Malckosme> haaa sabes mi nombre real
<Malckosme> jajaja
<jmanuel_cool> Malckosme, claro, soy Sor-el
<Malckosme> jmanuel_cool, si seguimos platicando sobre la familia en el canal, nos van a amonestar
<jmanuel_cool> jejejeje si
<esteban22x> hola ..estoy totalmente desesperado con mi Ubuntu ..
<esteban22x> esta lentisimo
<esteban22x> estoy por tirar mi PC por la ventana
<Malckosme> nooooooooo
<esteban22x> no puedo escuchar musica por que se congela
<Malckosme> no lo hagas
<esteban22x> tengo 1.46 Ghz de procesador
<Malckosme> hay varias maneras de optimizarlo
<esteban22x> 1 de Ram y 1 de Swap
<Malckosme> no se si por el siguiente consejo que te voy a dar me saquen de aqui
<Malckosme> pero, me pasaba lo mismo
<Malckosme> asi que abandone ubuntu
<Malckosme> jojojojojo
<Malckosme> muajajajaja
<esteban22x> pero lo que me parece raro es que con W7 me funcionaba perfecto
<jmanuel_cool> Malckosme, que nos saquen a los 2,
<esteban22x> y supuestamente come mas recursos
<Malckosme> me duele decirlo
<esteban22x> por eso estoy pensando en pasarme a W7
<Malckosme> pero me fui a fedora
 * jmanuel_cool a punto de recomendar a la madre del Ubuntu, pero recuerda que esta en #ubuntu-es
<Malckosme> jojojo
<Malckosme> noooooooooooooooooooo
<Malckosme> no nooo
<Malckosme> no hagas una barbaridad
<esteban22x> es que la distro que me ha dado mas soporte es Ubuntu
<esteban22x> y ahora la viene a cagar poniendose lento
<esteban22x> aunque solo he probado de forma practica a Ubuntu
<esteban22x> las otras distros no me satisfacen de ningun modo ..
<esteban22x> he averiguado sobre otras distros desde sus blogs , web oficial y foros y las he llegado a conocer
<esteban22x> pero no me gustan
<esteban22x> ahora estoy entre W7 y Ubuntu
<Malckosme> esque aveces es solo borrar el cache
<Malckosme> y ya
<Malckosme> con bleachbit
<Malckosme> arreglas eso
<esteban22x> en synaptics lo bajo ?
<Malckosme> si
<Malckosme> o de terminal
<Malckosme> sudo install bleachbit
<jmanuel_cool> Malckosme, sudo apt-get install
<Malckosme> o cierto
<Malckosme> como ya no uso ubuntu
<Malckosme> jojojo
<jmanuel_cool> esteban22x, si, puedes buscarle en el synaptic, si se te hace mas comodo
<jmanuel_cool> esteban22x, ¿estas usando compiz?
<Malckosme> aca es su -c "yum install bleachbit"
<esteban22x> ya lo desinstale
<esteban22x> como aplico los cambios en BleachBit
<esteban22x> ahh ya no
<esteban22x> ya. aplique los cambios
<esteban22x> se ejecuto perfectamente
<Malckosme> tambien puedes instalar preload
<esteban22x> pero sigue lento
<Malckosme> algun error?
 * jmanuel_cool feliz con debian
<esteban22x> preload ya lo tengo
<Malckosme> feliz con fedora 14
<Malckosme> lo que pasa
<Malckosme> con ubuntu es que muchos cometen el error de meter muchas fuentes diferentes
<Malckosme> y de diferente manera
<Malckosme> eso atrae problemas
<Malckosme> como cache
<Malckosme> archivos huerfanos
<Malckosme> etc
<esteban22x> me fui por que puse una cancion la PC se travó y tuve que reiniciar quitando la bateria
<Malckosme> comprendo
<Malckosme> me pasaba seguido
<Malckosme> con ubuntu
<esteban22x> justo  cuando estaba editando un script php , que me habia demorado 30 minutos crearlo
<esteban22x> editando en gedit
<Malckosme> muy mal
<esteban22x> por que en kompozer tenia unas plantillas para hacer
<esteban22x> las distros que mas se parecen a Ubuntu y se ven que son buenas y no gastan tanto son Linux Mint, Debian, ArchLinux y SlackWare
<esteban22x> bueno ... ArchLinux y SlackWare es un plan B remotamente posible
<Malckosme> archlinux es demaciado bueno
<esteban22x> pero apenas me estoy aconstumbrando al bash de UBuntu, para pasarme a uno con comandos diferentes
<esteban22x> no me aconstumbro al yum  :s
<Malckosme> es cuestion de paciensia
<esteban22x> y donde consigo mas documentacion, soporte tecnico y soft  es en Ubuntu
<esteban22x> y W7 estoy aconstumbrado desde hace 1 año y medio
<Malckosme> hay muchos blogs y foros que hablan de ubuntu
<Malckosme> mira que w7 es una rocka a comparacion de linux
<Malckosme> ahi no se puede hacer muchas cosas a la vez
<esteban22x> dime MalckSome..cuanta tarjeta grafica se necesita para trabajar perfecto con Compiz
<esteban22x> con todos los efectos
<esteban22x> es que tengo una tarjeta generica de 256 MB
<esteban22x> y estoy conciente de que con eso no m alcanza
<Malckosme> esteban22x, pues yo tengo una intel de 256mb y tengo todo activado
<Malckosme> no he tenido ningun problema
<Malckosme> ejem
<Malckosme> en ubuntu se me travaba la maquina al mover el cubo
<esteban22x> a mi se me reiniciaba cuando apenas activaba el efecto de lluvvia
<Malckosme> pues no es por menospresiar a ubuntu
<Malckosme> pero las ultimas verciones me pasaba lo mismo que a ti
<Malckosme> me costaba mucho para dejarlo bien
<esteban22x> ayer me recibieron en el canal Tarrasquero y ReSilver creo que se llamaba el segundo diciendo que deberia funcionar
<esteban22x> perfecto
<Malckosme> pues se "supone" que asi deberia ser
<esteban22x> por que hay que PC's mas viejas y con menos RAM y procesador que el mio y vuuelan ..
<Malckosme> exacto
<Malckosme> yo recomiendo ampliamente fedora 14
<esteban22x> Fedora tiene Gnome, KDE, LXDE o XDE ?
<Malckosme> por defecto viene gnome
<Malckosme> pero eso es lo de menos
<Malckosme> puedes instalarle el que quieras
<Malckosme> y puedes usar el sudo tambien
<esteban22x> viene con Firefox pre-instalado por defecto ?
<Malckosme> asi es
<Malckosme> pero mifavorito es chromium
<esteban22x> puedo instalar VLC ?
<Malckosme> claro
<Malckosme> su yum install vlc
<esteban22x> kompozer, tor, netcat, nmap, noip, aircrack, Gwibber , VNC ?
<esteban22x> ahh y XAMMP ?
<Malckosme> jajajaja esteban22x siiiiiiiii y siiiiiiiiiiiii
<Malckosme> cuenta con la gran empresa RED HAT tras ella
<Malckosme> usa paquetes rpm
<esteban22x> :o entonces no puedo usar .deb ?
<Malckosme> no
<Malckosme> solo si lo cambias con alien a .rpm
<esteban22x> *sniff* *sniff*
<Malckosme> pero si instalas yum extender tienes infinidad de software de todos lados
<Malckosme> todo el mundo en la palma de mi terminal
<esteban22x> hay un equivalente a Centro de Software de UBuntu en Fedora?
<Malckosme> si
<esteban22x> cual es?
<Malckosme> exacto exacto como centro de software no
<Malckosme> hay una aplicacion
<Malckosme> que instalas
<Malckosme> llamada aulirus
<Malckosme> que es como ubuntwek
<Malckosme> mas bien lo que viene por defecto es algo parecido a synaptic
<Malckosme> a ver ahi va una duda
<jmanuel_cool> a dormir (no tengo nada mejor que hacer)
<Malckosme> espera ahi va la duda
<Malckosme> resulta que al inicio tenia 3 particiones
<bluegrass> irc.freenode.org
<Malckosme> una de linux, otra de vista, y otra de 8gb de nada
<Malckosme> entonces al reinstalar el windos borre la de 8 gb
<bluegrass> =(
<Malckosme> y restaure el grub
<Malckosme> y al tratar de entrar al windos se queda negro
<Malckosme> edite el archivo del grub menu
<Malckosme> pero no se que hacer
<Malckosme> las particiones solo salen que son sda
<Malckosme> pero en el grub maneja hd
<bluegrass> ke instalaste primero?
<bluegrass> win o linx
<Malckosme> primero estaba el windos vista
<Malckosme> con una particion de 8 gb
<Malckosme> entonces agarre e instale linux
<esteban22x> chau ... me dejaste con la duda de fedora Malcksome
<Malckosme> pero despues
<bluegrass> m..
<Malckosme> nos vemos esteban22x
<Malckosme> cual duda?
<esteban22x> de instalar fedora
<esteban22x> o no
<Malckosme> ok
<Malckosme> suerte
<esteban22x> pero prometes que me vas a dar soporte si decido instalar Fedora
<Malckosme> bluegrass, despues agarre y reinstale windos
<Malckosme> pero al hacerlo, borre la particion de 8 gb
<Malckosme> claro
<Malckosme> nos vemos en fedora-es
<Malckosme> el canal #fedora-es
<bluegrass> asdf
<bluegrass> se me kae..
<Malckosme> asdf?
<bluegrass> se
<punkmexic> quien sabe instalar parches diff
<bluegrass> google xd
<cousteau> !man patch
<kubot> patch | patch takes a patch file patchfile containing a difference listingproduced by the diff program and applies those differences to one or more ... | Prueba « man patch » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/patch.1.html
<franck007> hola hola
<franck007> alguien sabe respecto a compiladores deb?
<bluegrass> q pasa con eso
<cousteau> punkmexic, normalmente entras en la carpeta donde están los archivos que quieres parchear, y pones   patch -p0 <parche.diff
<cousteau> franck007, se crean con dpkg-deb
<cousteau> es bastante sencillo
<punkmexic> lo ke yo hize fue poner patch youtube.py (el archivo lo tneia en desktop)
<franck007> pero dpkg no es desempaquetar?
<punkmexic> osea ke el youtube.py lo debo meter al folder donde parchare
<cousteau> punkmexic, es un patch diff o un archivo .py?
<franck007> ok, te leo punkmexi
<punkmexic> un archivo diff
<franck007> :S me siento confundido, veamos veamos
<punkmexic> lo subire a pastebin.com
<franck007> cousteau, para compilar o crear un archivo deb
<cousteau> franck007, dpkg-deb (o dpkg con la opción -b) es para crear paquetes
<franck007> debo tener el codigo fuente cierto?
<cousteau> franck007, no hace falta, puedes crear un deb que sólo sean los binarios
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/UTXUJj79
<franck007> cousteau veras. Lo que ocurre es que en ocasiones me he encontrado con impresoras en particular que no son soportadas
<punkmexic> nose ni ke archivo parcheare
<franck007> entonces mi faena es, como compilar drivers de algun tipo de impresor para ser utilizado en este caso ubuntu
<punkmexic> cousteau, me ayudas
<cousteau> franck007, ah bueno, si lo que quieres es instalar la impresora no necesitas crear el deb... ve a la página de la impresora y mira a ver si hay drivers para linux
<franck007> bueno ya he hecho eso tambien cousteau
<franck007> pero sabes que no siempre crean los drivers para ser usados en linux
<Etreus> buenas noches desde Paraguay
<cousteau> punkmexic, es un parche git, no sé muy bien cómo se usan... creo que primero entras en la carpeta donde está "src/" y ahí ejecutas   patch -p1 <parche.diff
<punkmexic> ando aqui /usr/share/pyshared/gpodder
<punkmexic> kreo ke ahi ha de estar
<punkmexic> me avias dicho que era para parchar   patch -p0 <parche.diff
<punkmexic> y ahora p1 jeje :P
<fernando> que onda
<franck007> bueno gente, muchisimas gracias por los comentarios
<cousteau> punkmexic, -pN, donde N es el número de directorios que hay que quitar a los nombres de archivos indicados en el diff
<franck007> ha sido un gusto leerles
<cousteau> que en este caso es a/src/... y b/src/..., y debería ser sólo src/...
<cousteau> así que con -p1 te quitas eso
<punkmexic> el parch.diff lo puedo renombrar a lo que yo guste no
<punkmexic> lo bautise con youfix.bin :P
<punkmexic>  patch -p0 <youfix.bin
<punkmexic> asi sera?
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/wC1zaYm1
<Etreus> no puedo instalar BASE DE DATOS DE OPENOFFICE... el error que tengo es de dependencias de paquetes... openoffice.org-base ... alguna idea?
<fernando> quiero meter un msn y noce cual bajar
<Etreus> el emesene es un buen clon del MSN...
<punkmexic> fernando emesene
<punkmexic> o sino entra a www.imo.im
<edgar> yo uso el amsn
<punkmexic> e instalas la esxtension para tu chromium
<fernando> de hay lo descargo
<punkmexic> www.emesene.com
<TrueNhero> oigan se puede usar una orden parecida a  sudo shutdown -h +140 pero para suspender?
<edgar> es parecido el amsn al msn tambien
<fernando> pero cual debo de instalar
<punkmexic> me habia equivocado de carpeta cousteau
<punkmexic> voy a shekar en otra karpeta
<Etreus> puedes instalar todas y te quedas con la que mas te guste... o te sea mas util
<cousteau> por qué no lo dejas como .diff? además, es un parche, qué mas da el nombre?
<punkmexic> si lo dejare como dif
<punkmexic>  patch -p0 <youfix.diff
<Etreus> TrueNhero por que no haces un lanzador?... asi das la orden que no sea en la consola... no se si es lo que preguntabas...
<cousteau> punkmexic, creo que sería -p1
<punkmexic> ok
<cousteau> de todas formas, a lo mejor es un parche para el código fuente
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/94RZY1L8
<cousteau> punkmexic, ejecuta   find /usr -name youtube.py   a ver qué sale
<TrueNhero> Etreus: pero si ves el +140, ese especifica de dentro de 140 minutos se apagara el sistema,
<punkmexic> http://www.mail-archive.com/gpodder-devel@lists.berlios.de/msg02142.html
<cousteau> punkmexic, bien, veo que estás en la carpeta que contiene el .py... ejecuta eso con -p3
<punkmexic> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gpodder/youtube.py
<punkmexic> talves sea aki?
<punkmexic> hay dos carpetas ke lo kontienen
<punkmexic> esta tamien lo kontiene /usr/share/pyshared/gpodder
<cousteau> punkmexic, tiene punta de ser la segunda
<punkmexic> la ke dice python2.6?
<cousteau> no, la de pyshared
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/zLw9ZZVj
<punkmexic> si he leido varios blogs del psyshared
<Etreus> TrueNhero en ese caso podrias formular de nuevo tu pregunta?
<TrueNhero> Etreus: que pena si no entendiste el comando,
<punkmexic> http://wiki.gpodder.org/wiki/Running_gPodder_from_Git
<Etreus> TrueNhero habia entendido mal tu pregunta... si tu quieres suspender o hibernar esta el comando pm-hibernate
<Etreus> pm-suspend
<punkmexic> cousteau,  corri una version del git y me funcion el programa
<punkmexic> kreo ke usare mejro la version del git me retiro
<punkmexic> gracias
<TrueNhero> Etreus: pero se puede programar dentro de cuanto suspender?
<Etreus> TrueNhero ... se puede progrmar una tarea en TAREAS PROGRAMADAS o en ingles "Scheduled Task"... espero q eso te sirva.
<TrueNhero> no etreus gracias pero creo que usare gshutdown
<polo_> Holas
<polo_> tengo la siguiente duda
<polo_> tengo instalado Ubuntu netbook edition en mi netbook packarbell dot s
<polo_> y ocurre que mi wifi doméstica funciona con alguna inestabilidad
<polo_> lo que no me pasa con windows xp
<polo_> en el mismo netbook
<polo_> ¿alguna idea de cómo estabilizar eso, el problema es que cada 20 minutos o a veces más o menos tiempo es como si se desconectara
<NipSarm> holas =D, te muestra ke esta desconectado? o solo no entra a las webs?
<polo_> entonces reconecto para que retome o incluso a veces tengo que reiniciar
 * dzup2 abraza a php SOAP Ajax y todas esas cositas :)
<luis_> hola, como puedo instalar glut y mesa 7.9 en ubuntu:S
<Zarte> Hola, cual es el canal de español de charla libre (off topic)
<dzup2> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Zarte> gracias :)
<EGCdigital> la verison de unity para maverick
<EGCdigital> no trae el autohide?
<EGCdigital> a pesar de actualziar al utlimo compiz?
<Archasdfg_> .
<Archasdfg_> Algun programa autocad para linux gratuito y opensource, que lea DWG???
<julian11> Archasdfg_, no que recuerde.
<EduardoRT> Buenas
<TrueNhero> que es TreeP?
<TrueNhero_> como activo PowerMizer de nvidia?
<esteban22x> hola hay alguien que me ayude
<esteban22x> urgente... que tengo que realizar unnos trabajos
<esteban22x> o todos duermen?
<esteban22x> :/ al parecer estan durmiendo
<dzup2> pues ponle su problema
<dzup2> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<francisco> hola
<francisco> alguien me puede ayudar?
<francisco> hay alguien?
<francisco> por favor
<francisco> alguien responda
<francisco> tenía instalado ubuntu 10.04 lts 32 bits
<francisco> formatié la raiz  y le puse Xubuntu 10.04 lts 64 BITS
<francisco> como hago para ver mis archivos que tenia en el otro /home?
<francisco> no me aparecen
<francisco> :S
<francisco> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<yoymi> buenos dias
<yoymi>  :(
<MichaelSOG> buenos días
<Ablaqui> Hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<euax> Buenos días.
<euax> Es la primera que entreo a #ubuntu-es, saludos a todos, leeré las normas.
<euax>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<fzeta> re
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<george2002> hi
<george2002> hola buenos dias a todos
<d0lph1n> alguien ha conseguido tener todos sus marcadores sincronizados entre ordenadores,sistemas operativos, y navegadores???
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<aguitel> ya
<aguitel> alguien uas kernel ppa ?
<cousteau> kernel PAE?
<cousteau> claro, no me contesta porque se ha marchado...
<custom_> hola tengo una pregunta
<custom_> quiero que, poniendo un comando en el dialogo ejecutar, se ejecute una aplicación, ¿como hago?
<cousteau> ¿qué aplicación?
<cousteau> tendrás que poner el comando que abre la aplicación (o, si necesitas argumentos para que se abra, crear un ejecutable que lance la aplicación y ponerlo en ~/bin)
<wincide> hola, alguien ha instalado gmameui y le fallan la mitad de los juegos? (los mejores ademas)
<santiago> alguien que me ayude? estoy tratando de montar un servidor para un juego y me pide que abra un puerto, como se abren puertos en ubuntu?
<cousteau> santiago, se hace en el router
<cousteau> el puerto en ubuntu yo creo que lo abrirá directamente el juego, pero si tienes un router te bloqueará el puerto por defecto
<santiago> cousteau: y como abro puertos en el router?
<wincide> santiago, busca el modelo de tu router, busca un manual y ya
<Tarrasquero> coloca 192.168.1.1 en el navegador
<santiago> wincide: gracias voy a intentar
<cousteau> santiago, dependerá del router, normalmente tienes que abrir la página del router (suele ser algo como http://192.168.1.1), ir a Advanced > Port forwarding, o Applications and gaming, o parecido, y ahí agregar reglas
<cousteau> a veces es 192.168.0.1, o 192.168.0.128
<Tarrasquero> si eso^
<Tarrasquero> sala, necesito ayuda con esto → http://paste.ubuntu.com/545601/
<Tarrasquero> sala, necesito ayuda con esto → http://paste.ubuntu.com/545601/
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<aguitel> tcl viene con el amsn creo
<jaime> buenas a tod@s
<arp-off> kccs Vsg21
<Vsg21> aca bien
<arp-off> ok
<Vsg21> con un poco de resaca pero bien
<arp-off> se
<arp-off> hubo joda?
<Vsg21> aja
<arp-off> xD
<Vsg21> y vos no saliste?
<arp-off> nop
<Vsg21> nerdo
<arp-off> estaba cansado
<Vsg21> ahhh y yo no ando con la cabeza rota
<Vsg21> jajaj
<arp-off> el viernes habia un recital para ir a ver
<Vsg21> :O
<arp-off> Vsg21:
<Vsg21> ahhhh esos gratarolas
<arp-off> que le paso a tu craneo?
<Vsg21> ya te conte que hice dos peleas
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> si algo lei
<arp-off> la onda es tener una coneccion de 10mps
<arp-off> lpm...
<Vsg21> y ma~ana o el miercoles no se me surto con un groxo :\
<arp-off> no puedo esperar tanto
<Vsg21> que provedor?
<arp-off> estoy bajando de sourceforge
<arp-off> no se que pretendo
<arp-off> Arnet 3mps
<arp-off> pero para algunas cosas baja a 320kb/s
<Vsg21> nono pero para los 10 mb digo
<arp-off> en este caso a 160kb/s
<arp-off> y no se
<arp-off> fibertel creo que daba 10mps
<arp-off> arnet tb
<Vsg21> pasa que te lo limitan sino secae srcforge
<arp-off> pero valen un egg
<Vsg21> si fiber puede ser
<arp-off> arnet tiene...
<arp-off> pero te cobran todos un toco
<Vsg21> y si
<arp-off> mas de 500$
<arp-off> estan re locos
<Vsg21> ma~ana voy a ver si doy de baja esto de speedy es una mierda siempre problemas
<Vsg21> seguro me pase a fiber
<Vsg21> 6mb me van a ir bien
<arp-off> si me comentaron que speedy esta teniendo muchos dramas
<Vsg21> si es una verguenza te re cagan
<arp-off> fiber cuanto vale 6mb?
<Vsg21> 99 por 6 meses
<arp-off> y un conocido labura en Telecentro
<arp-off> y me comento lo mismo
<arp-off> me dijo nunca te pongas este servicio... vivimos con reclamos
<Vsg21> si
<arp-off> y NO anda
<arp-off> ahaha
<Vsg21> jaaaaaaaa
<arp-off> te dan un combo de cable+inernet+telfono
<arp-off> por 1x0$
<arp-off> que ni anda
<Vsg21> lo peor te atiende un cordobes
<arp-off> por que el telefono va x voip
<arp-off> osea  que falla todo
<Vsg21> jaja
<arp-off> terrible
<Vsg21> te dice haga click aca alla
<arp-off> y fibertel te atiende en mar del plata
<Vsg21> ahhh y speedy da modem router chancleta
<Vsg21> con el firmware modificado
<Vsg21> no puedo usan xmmp
<arp-off> si mira yo tube fibertel
<Vsg21> XMPP digo
<arp-off> va de hecho el modem que te dan los ISP de adsl
<arp-off> yo le vole el firmware
<arp-off> le puse el original y en modo bridge
<arp-off> directo a mi router
<arp-off> vos lo mandas al FW
<arp-off> no se si haces router tb con el fw
<Vsg21> si conecta la pc
<Vsg21> sisi es router la pc
<arp-off> haces nat
<arp-off> a ok
<Vsg21> si
<Vsg21> y filtrado en el nat tengo
<arp-off> si fiber te cobraba en su tiempo, 5$ extras
<arp-off> cada IP
<arp-off> osea.. podias colgar todo de un switch
<arp-off> y cada maquina salia por su ip
<arp-off> pero ahora te deben afanar mal
<Vsg21> bancame que el alcohol esta haciendo estragos con mi estomago
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> Vsg21: yo cuando tenia fiber, a lo ultimo cuando deje el servicio, te queda mas o menos 1 mes o 2 mas hasta que vienen a cortar el cable, probe con un modem con el firm cambiado y levantaba barbaro
<jaime> hola de nuevo arp-off alguna noticia de lo mio?
<arp-off> jaime:
<arp-off> ya queda poco de bajada, 80%
<jaime> ok
<arp-off> 180kb/S
<jaime> no esta mal
<arp-off> NO SE SI A VOS TE BAJO A LO MISMO
<arp-off> ups
<arp-off> y tengo 3mbp
<arp-off> suelo bajar a 320kb/s
<Sadlymistaken> ag que envidia
<jaime> por ahí suelo andar
<arp-off> sep
<Sadlymistaken> yo tengo 1MB y me baja a 104kb/s
<arp-off> demasiado
<arp-off> son 1024 / 8
<arp-off> te deberia bajar a unos 128kb/s
<arp-off> esta muy bien
<arp-off> dentro de la tolerancia
<jorechp> perdon la pregunta en kde se puede usar compiz
<Vsg21> lalallaa
<martha> alguien me puede regalar la direccionde la sala ubnutu offtopic, como queda escrita?
<arp-> lala
<arp-> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jaime> jorechp , kde y compiz , si
<martha> arp-: gracias
<martha> la semana pasada inteinte actualizar empathy a la version 2.91, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 y tengo la version por defecto, pero al tratar de actualizarla, cuando reinicie mi equipo, no volvio a entrar al escritorio y tuve que bajar el sistema de nuevo, saben como puedo actualizarlo a esta version?
<Vsg21> osea bajaste de nuevo la iso
<Vsg21> y si bajas la nueva version?
<arp-> jaime:
<arp-> se ejecuta
<arp-> perfectamente
<arp-> ./cstalin
<arp-> y listo
<jorechp> como hago el cambio de kwin a compiz
<jaime> ./cstalin?
<arp-> si
<arp-> en la consola
<arp-> o doble click sobre el archivo ese
<jaime> ok , gracias arp-
<martha> como puedo actualizar mi empathy a la version 2.91? tengo la 2.30.3 en ubuntu 10.04
<arp-> um
<PacotronMalaga> Buenas tardes, ¿alguién sabe si se puede hacer más "ancho" el contorno de las ventanas sensible al paso del ratón y que te habilita para cambiar el tamaño de las mismas? porque con el ratón medio medio pero con el pad del portátil algunas veces no atino para redimensionar la pantalla.
<PacotronMalaga> perdón, las ventanas, quería decir
<EGCdigital> buenos dias tengo un problema, resulta que actualize compiz desde su ppa oficial pero ahora no tengo decorador de ventanas.
<EGCdigital> :/
<darknet> EGCdigital-->  instala fusion icon puede que te sirva para recuperar el decorado de las ventanas
<EGCdigital> instale eso
<EGCdigital> y nada aun.
<EGCdigital> estoy sin cerrar, maximizar , restaurar , menu :(
<Lancro> o metete emerald a ver
<Lancro> aun asi no te sale el menu pulsando alt + space?
<davirrirri>  Hola. Saludos para todos. ¿El error de incompatibilidad de arquitecturas que a veces sale cuando se quiere virtualizar un SO, tiene solución?
<davirrirri> hasta cuando había leído era que tocaba esperar que se corrigiera en próximas actualizaciones o versiones
<EGCdigital> sip Lancro
<EGCdigital> si me sale el menu pero como que estuviera invisible toda la barra
<Lancro> pues menuda gracia
<EGCdigital> con emerald si me sale tambien econ us tema por defecto uno rojo
<Lancro> yo es que uso emerald
<Lancro> con a noew hope
<Lancro> muy bonito
<EGCdigital> hay temas bonitos en emerald'
<EGCdigital> ?
<Lancro> a mi a new hope me encanta
<EGCdigital> la mayoria que vi se parecian a aero.
<Lancro> espera que te busco el link de deviantart
<EGCdigital> muchas gracias Lancro
<EGCdigital> aprecio mucho tu tiempo.
<Lancro> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/?qh=&section=&q=a+new+hope+emerald#/d316eqx
<thefatloverboy_> buenos dias a todos
<EGCdigital> voooooooooy
<thefatloverboy_> quiero saber como cambio mi escritorio de xubuntu a ubuntu ?
<EGCdigital> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, una vez que hayas hecho los que dice EGCdigital , has de seleccionar el entorno que quieres en el menú gdm, en la pestaña sesión
<EGCdigital> ubuntu desktop edition, xfce desktop
<EGCdigital> esta bonito el tema Lancro !
<EGCdigital> a ver vamos a ponerlo
<Lancro> yo desde que lo puse no lo cambio, me encantan las transparencias
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> a ver
<thefatloverboy_> como lo hago ?
<EGCdigital> cierra tu sesion
<EGCdigital> y en el GDM elije que entorno quieres usar
<EGCdigital> te saldra una lista
<EGCdigital> ahi estara ubuntu y tu tesesion de xfce
<EGCdigital> *sesion
<EGCdigital> elijes ubuntu luego te logueas y listo :)
<thefatloverboy_> ok voy a ver te cuento ahora
<thefatloverboy_> gracias
<thefatloverboy_> no me funciono
<thefatloverboy_> egcdigital: no me funciono
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, si haces "sudo aptitude search ubuntu-desktop", en la primera columna aparece una "i"?
<thefatloverboy_> ok voy a ver
<thefatloverboy_> no
<thefatloverboy_> no me aparece nada
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, Las respuestas suelen ser más eficientes si las preguntas no son un "no me funciona". Nadie sabe que no te funciona, y hay muuuuuchas cosas que pueden no funcionar.
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, no te muestra nada la consola al ejecutar ese comando?
<thefatloverboy_> no
<thefatloverboy_> nada
<thefatloverboy_> se pone en modo texto
<thefatloverboy_> para escribir
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, lo pusiste sin comillas?
 * xtremox test
<thefatloverboy_> ahhh
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> ahora si
<thefatloverboy_> jeje perdon
<thefatloverboy_> era por las comillas
<thefatloverboy_> bueno hay una lista de escritorios
<thefatloverboy_> ahora que hago ?
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, el la línea de ubuntu-desktop, en la primera columna pone una "p" o una "i"?
<thefatloverboy_> una p
<thefatloverboy_> en todas las columnas
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, bien, escribe "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, sin comillas!
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, cuando acabe el procedimiento de instalación, vuelve a probar a seleccionarlo desde GDM, cerrando sesión.
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, supongo que tardará un rato por que son unos cuantos MB
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> gracias
<thefatloverboy_> esto no tiene que ver verdad ? Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, no creo, busca el bug en google
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> si es comun
<cloud> buenas
<cloud> :D
<cloud> señores tengo un problemita
<cloud> alquien me puede ayudar?
<PacotronMalaga> cloud yo si puedo sí si no no
<cloud> ok gracias amigo
<cloud> tengo un HDD Sata de 320 Gb
<cloud> estoy en Ubuntu y no puedo abrir el disco
<cloud> Solo me deja ver el Disco desde La Aplicacion
<cloud> Utilidad de Discos
<cloud> el disco esta haciendo un ruido raro
<cloud> como si fuera que muerde el disco que gira por dentro
<cloud> o no gira bien
<cloud> que problema podria ser?
<cloud> o como podemos solucionar?
<cloud> sin formatear :D
<PacotronMalaga> pero dentro de la utilidad te tiene que decir si el disco está sano o no
<cloud> dice
<cloud> el disco tiene algunos sectores erroneos
<cloud> pero hace poco lo formatee
<PacotronMalaga> normalmente (no se si tiene que ver con la tecnología smart) el disco cuando encuentra un sector defectuoso lo aloja en otro sitio por lo que la información no se pierde
<cloud> tiene 7 sectores erroneos
<PacotronMalaga> vamos por partes, antes podías acceder a la información que contiene el disco y ahora no puedes
<erAbuelo> cloud: intenta salvar el contenido y con las herramientas del fabricante chequealo, si consigue recuperarlo perfecto, sino tiralo
<cloud> si señor
<Lancro> cuando un disco duro empieza a joderse no suele haber marcha atras
<fzeta> ese disco a muerto
<PacotronMalaga> eso suena a que el disco está muriendo como ya pensamos muchos
<xtremox> yo tenia el mismo problema con un ide y resultado era el cable del bus
<cloud> yo compre cables nuevos para la entrada SATA
<PacotronMalaga> puede ser, comprueba que las conexiones estén bien
<cloud> me tomo 190 horas recuperar los datos en este Disco Duro
<Lancro> ese ruido lo hace solo en linux o tambien fuera de linux
<cloud> en linux y en los demos SO
<erAbuelo> el ruido es cuando detecta un error e intenta recuperar la informacion
<PacotronMalaga> correcto
<cloud> ahora ya no hace ningun ruido
<PacotronMalaga> y puedes acceder??
<erAbuelo> si tienes los datos recuperados, busca el soft del fabricante y chequea el disco
<erAbuelo> si te dice que ok, perfecto sino tiralo
<erAbuelo> rebuenas
<Lancro> si el cabezal lo rozara lo habrias perdido hace rato
<cloud> no me deja entrar en el HDD
<xtremox> yo para recuperar la info de uno use el systemrescue pero es algo complicado de usar el hiren boot cd trae la utilidad de fabrica de los western digital ese es mas facil de usar
<cloud> con el TESTDISK se puede recuperar el HDD?
<erAbuelo> si el cabezal rozara el disco, se romperia fisicamente, a la velocidad que se mueven
<cloud> los datos ya se recuperar, pero
<cloud> el disco duro en si tambien quisiera que funcienee
<erAbuelo> cloud: pues haz lo que te dije
<cloud> ok amigo
<PacotronMalaga> Entonces busca en la página del fabricante (y si no lo encuentras busca en Seagate) la utilidad de chequeo de discos duros, chequea y si te dice que está mal, tíralo como dice er Abuelo
<linfo> firefox esta sin los botones maximizar minizar y no me deja ver el panel principal del menu de ubuntu q hago para restaurarlo
<PacotronMalaga> F11???
<cloud> el disco es samsung
<cloud> ahora voy a verificar
<PacotronMalaga> no se si Samsung tendrá o no, si no el de Seagate es fenomenal
<linfo> gracias paco algo tan sencillo estoy ambientandome en ubuntu y veo q aca hay mas ayuda y rapida q en windows
<PacotronMalaga> linfo pulsa F11 a ver si es eso
<erAbuelo> tiene que ser el del fabricante, otros no sirven
<cloud> y que pasa si hago el test en la page de SEAGATE?
<linfo> lo hice pacotronmalaga y se restauro gracias amigo
<cloud> :D
<PacotronMalaga> jaja a mi me ha pasado alguna vez y quedarme un par de minutos pensando hasta acordarme del F11
<erAbuelo> cloud: que lo chequea pero no lo repara, probablemente
<erAbuelo> que modelo de disco es ?
<cloud> ATA SAMSUNG HD321KJ
<erAbuelo> http://www.samsung.com/es/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP01&prd_mdl_name=HD321KJ
<erAbuelo> ahi tienes el soft
<cloud> gracias loco
<jorechp> alguno sabe como uso compiz en kde
<cloud> te debo una loca xD
<PacotronMalaga> suerte cloud
<erAbuelo> jorechp: yo si, mal xD
<erAbuelo> cloud: de nada
<cloud> gracias gracias
<cloud> xD
<jorechp> erAbuelo, como es que monte kde sobre ubuntu 10.10 para cmabiar un poco pero el zoom de kwin no me funciona y quiero usar el de compiz
<xtremox> gracias ami tambien me sirve tengo un samsung antiguo el cual quiero reparar :D
<cloud> con que programa se pueden montar los archivos de tipo .ISO .NRG ?
<erAbuelo> jorechp: no tengo ni idea, no uso ni kde, ni gnome ni compiz, es mas no uso ni ubuntu xDD
<erUSUL> !iso
<kubot> Para montar una imagen ISO utiliza el comando « sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /carpeta/donde/montar » | Con fuseiso: « fuseiso archivo.iso /carpeta » (fuseiso no necesita root pero no está instalado por defecto)
<Lancro> para el nrg necesitaras el nero para linux
<erUSUL> cloud: si quieres algo gráfico tienes acetoneiso
<erAbuelo> los nrg tienes que convertirlos a iso
<xtremox> yo usaba el fuorius iso mount algo asi
<xtremox> pero no lee nrg ese
<jorechp> erAbuelo, Windows?
<erAbuelo> furiusisomount - An ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility
<erAbuelo> xtremox: entre otros
<erAbuelo> jorechp: no, uso linux, pero no ubuntu
<cloud> gracias voy a probar ahora
<xtremox> yo eh probado con nrg y me da error
<arp-> que problema tiene tu monitor xtremox ?
<xtremox> monitor? no mi monitor esta bien el samsung que quiero reparar es un disco duro antiguo :D ya dieron la solucion mas arriba
<arp-> ah, perdon lei muy justo la linea de texto
<arp-> disculpa
<arp-> el otro dia alguien me nombro un software para ubuntu, que permitia limpiar todo los temporales y demas del sistema, alguien recuerda el nombre?
<erAbuelo> se limpian solos
<arp-> um
<xtremox> yo uso uno el bleachbit
<erUSUL> yo nunca lo he usado --> bleachbit
<colo> blechbit?
<arp-> a si el bleachoit ese
<xtremox> si es bueno lo uso para limpiar los temporales del flash
<arp-> sep
<arp-> del firefox...
<arp-> todo junto de una
<arp-> lo ejecutas como usuario no?
<xtremox> lo instale con sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<xtremox> lo ejecuto como root
<arp-> um
<arp-> hay que ver quen o borre nada raro
<arp-> jeje
<xtremox> en el menu salen 2 bleachbit as root y el normal
<xtremox> cuando lo instalas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> en la parte de APT
<arp-> tildaste todo?
<fulldeases> hola
<Tarrasquero> hola
<fulldeases> necesito una ayuda con ubuntu
<fulldeases> como puedo crear un disquete de arranque de grub2 ? por favor
<Tarrasquero> fulldeases, supergrubdisck
<Tarrasquero> arranca lilo grub grub2 windows etc...
<Tarrasquero> incluso arranca la 2ª particion
<fulldeases> no se puede hacer uno propio con ubuntu 10.10_
<fulldeases> ?
<Tarrasquero> un bakup...
<fulldeases> como se hace pls
<fulldeases> yo lo hacia con el grub 1 , root /dev/fd0 , setup (fd0)
<fulldeases> iva muy bien
<fulldeases> pero ahora ni zorra
<arp-> listop
<mitnick> holas
<TrueNhero_> como paso un video al ipod en ubuntu?
<arp-> tenes que bajar el software para ipod
<sansen> mitnick, hola
<arp-> sudo apt-get install ipod
<mitnick> ayer instale el famoso parche ese de las 200 lineas
<arp-> creo que era
<sansen> ipod ? GTK-pod
<mitnick> y sube de verdad el rendimiento
<arp-> sep
<mitnick> aca ta para bajarlo el que quiera http://putolinux.wordpress.com/2010/11/19/aplica-el-milagroso-parche-de-las-200-putas-lineas-sin-parchear-el-kernel-en-debian-ubuntu-y-derivados/
<arp-> ya lo habia probado
<mitnick> esta el deb
<sansen> mitnick, usas ubuntu ?
<arp-> solo sirve en la version x64
<mitnick> estoy con debian squeeze me anda mejor que ubuntu
<mitnick> y estoy en los chat e ubuntu
<mitnick> por que soy novato
<mitnick> y en los de debien no hablan muchjo jajaja
<sansen> mitnick, tenías alguna duda con debian, te ví en otro canal ?
<mitnick> tengo muchas
<mitnick> ahora trato de instalar un programa de edicion
<mitnick> pixel
<mitnick> no me gusta gimp
<mitnick> vengo de photoshop y es un tipo clon
<arp-> y we
<sansen> mitnick, las podés hacer en el canal de debian, pero tené paciencia
<mitnick> pixeldemo-1.0.741-linux.x86.tar.bz2
<mitnick> na
<mitnick> el otro di pregunte cosas
<mitnick> y como soy novato
<arp-> no lo juno
<mitnick> no falto el mala onda qu eme mando a la mierda
<mitnick> jja
<mitnick> bueno esoando buscando el pixel para 64 bits
<arp-> fijate en la web oficial del programa
<mitnick> sale solo ese para linux
<EGCdigital> nunca he visto ni probado pixel
<EGCdigital> pero si estan las fuentes en su web no creo sea dificil compilar!
<EGCdigital> cual es la web de pixel?
<arp-> y no
<mitnick> dejame buscarla
<mitnick> un minuto
<Tarrasquero> un afinador de quitarra, sabeis?
<mitnick> aca esta se ve guapo http://www.pixelstudiopro.com/
<file_not_found1> hola, que diseñador de caratulas de cd's usan ustedes?
<arp-> hay que ver si esta disponible para x64
<m4v> Tarrasquero: con apt-cache search tira gtkguitune
<mitnick> aca esta la web con las descargas http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4
<arp-> y es muy parecido a photoshop?
<mitnick> asi dicen y los screenshot lo muestran
<mitnick> a mi gimp no me gusta nada
<arp-> no lo probaste?
<mitnick> si lo he probado
<arp-> y?
<arp-> bu
<mitnick> no me gusto
<arp-> pide email para bajarlo
<mitnick> y lo estoy bajando
<mitnick> la de 64 bit
<mitnick> s
<arp-> ok
<mitnick> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4# ahi estan todas
<mitnick> en los link azules las descargas
<arp-> igual no lo uso ese tipo de soft
<mitnick> yo si
<file_not_found1> cual es el diseñador de caratulas que usan?
<file_not_found1> discwrapper o koverartist?
<mitnick> aca un diseño mio : http://mattepainting.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4544
<mitnick> buno tengo el pixeldemo-1.0.699-linux.x86-64cmpt.tar.bz2
<arp-> loq ue estoy viendo es decidirme por un cliente de email
<mitnick> yo te recomiendo
<mitnick> thunderbird
<arp-> el de mozilla
<mitnick> muy bueno
<mitnick> si
<arp-> si lo probe
<mitnick> el evolution es un asco
<mitnick> por lo menos a mi me anda ml
<arp-> necesito algo que me permita importar cuentas de Outlook
<mitnick> kmail es otro no lo he probado
<arp-> kmail si lo probe
<arp-> me parece que voy a optar por el de mozilla
<arp-> creo que soporta importar cuentas de outlook
<mitnick> creo que se puede de outlook importarlas
<arp-> los archivos .iaf
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ubuntu trae un cliente de correo
<arp-> no recuerdo cual
<mitnick> evolution
<mitnick> afk 5minutos
<arp-> que tal ese'
<arp-> ?
<EGCdigital> te dineron que es un asco
<EGCdigital> *dijeron
<EGCdigital> y realmente lo es.
<arp-> ja
<arp-> ok, instalo thunderbird
<EGCdigital> yo rfeliz con thunderbird y mis multiples cuentas.
<arp-> yo uso cuentas POP igual
<arp-> me sobra...
<arp-> necesito algo bien simple y parecido a Outlook
<EGCdigital> imap > pop3
<arp-> para que al cliente le sea facil usarlo
<arp-> que sea visialmente igual
<EGCdigital> Thunderbird es de los mas intuitivos es facil de usar.
<arp-> sip
<EGCdigital> pues ya sabes que usar :)
<arp-> creo que inlcuso podes ponerlo visualmente muy paecido a un outlook
<arp-> xD
<arp-> ahi instalo ~
<arp-> thunderbird
<arp-> se esta bajando
<arp-> ops
<arp-> esta en ingles.. a bajar el paquete de idioma
 * mama21mama 0/
<arp-> listop
<arp-> barbaro
<erAbuelo> un pelin antiguo no ?
<TrueNhero_> en ubuntu para meter subtitulos en una peli de ipodvideo, debo re encodear toda la peli?
<mitnick> volvi
<mitnick> a ver si alguien me ayuda a instalar esto por favor pixeldemo-1.0.699-linux.x86-64cmpt.tar.bz2
<xangua> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<m4v> mitnick: normalmente es descomprimir y ver que dice los archivos INSTALL o README que suelen traer
<file_not_found1> cual es el diseñador de caratulas que usan?
<mitnick> lo descomprimo en las carpeta descargas ? o lo cambio a otra
<file_not_found1> discwrapper?
<m4v> mitnick: no importa realmente
<mitnick> ok
<mitnick> descomprimiendo
<mitnick> ok
<mitnick> permisos en la carpeta?
<mitnick> alguien que me ayude porfa bje elprograma lo descomprimi y tengo esto http://img233.imageshack.us/f/pantallazo2n.png/
<cossier> mitnick, has dado permisos de ejecucion a Pixel?
<mitnick> no nada
<mitnick> solo lo he descomprimido
<mitnick> que permisos le doy?
<cossier> con el boton derecho accedes a sus propiedades y en permisos activas peermitir ejecutarlo
<mitnick> ok
<mitnick> y a la carpeta no?
<mitnick> solo a pixel?
<xangua> ...
<cossier> mitnick, bueno si no va tambien
<mitnick> por consola como seria?
<mitnick> chmod +x ?
<EGCdigital> chmod +x
<mitnick> oka
<EGCdigital> eso es para ejecucion
<EGCdigital> hay caramba no leo o se me paso
<EGCdigital> cual era la web de Pixel?
<mitnick> y para darle a toda la carpeta seria chmod +x r ?
<EGCdigital> yup
<fosco_> mitnick: no necesitas hacer eso
<fosco_> solo el ejecutable necesita permisos de ejecucion
<mitnick> oka
<mitnick> cd a pixel entonces
<EGCdigital> mitnick, cual era la web de pixel?
<cossier> http://img233.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo2n.png/
<mitnick> listo
<mitnick> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4
<mitnick> bueno en consola estoy en la carpeta pixel , hice chmod +x pixel
<mitnick> que mas?
<mitnick> ./ ?
<cossier> mitnick, ejecutalo!!
<cossier> mitnick, ./pixel
<xangua> si ni las propias instrucciones que paso lee...
<mitnick> si voy leyendo xangua
<mitnick> ./pixel: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mitnick_> me dio ese error
<mitnick_> ./pixel: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fosco_> ese es el problema de los paquetes no empaquetados para tu distribucion
<mitnick_> mm
<mitnick_> :/
<fosco_> yo tengo ese archivo en /usr/lib/libcups.so.2
<fosco_> comprueba si lo tienes
<mitnick_> ok
<igant512> hola, quiero usar el reproductor de audio foobar2000 en ubuntu, me baje el programa wine para correrlo, pero cuando lo voy a ejecutar me dice lo siguiente: "The file '/home/ignacio/Descargas/foobar2000_v1.1.1.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<igant512> soy nuevo en linux
<EGCdigital> foobar2000 ?
<EGCdigital> wine
<EGCdigital> hay miles de programas mejores que eso
<EGCdigital> que de especial tiene el foobar o por que quieres usarlo?
<mitnick_> la tengo fosco
<igant512> me gusta mucho como suena...es de lo mejor
<EGCdigital> el sonido es relativo
<EGCdigital> prueba exaile
<xangua> clic derecho>propiedades>permisos>ejecutable igant512
<TrueNhero_> igant512, usa exaile
<EGCdigital> rhythmbox
<TrueNhero_> esta en el centro de software de ubuntu
<fosco_> igant512: boton derecho sobre el .exe, propiedades, permisos, activa la casilla "Permitir ejecucion"
<EGCdigital> si quieres algo msa ligero pues audacious
<mitnick_> y amarok?
<EGCdigital> tambien
<EGCdigital> son muy buenas alternativas
<EGCdigital> mucho mejores que el foobar
<EGCdigital> y lo peor de todo correrlo con wine
<EGCdigital> :S
<mitnick_> claro
<EGCdigital> Linux es poder
<igant512> si me corre bien me quedo con el foobar
<mitnick_> fosco que puedo hacer?
<EGCdigital> es como que tuvieras un mercedes y le pongas el motor de un taxy
<EGCdigital> teniendo muchas alternativas mejores!
<mitnick_> jaja
<mitnick_> hay taxis mercedes si xD
<fosco_> mitnick_: usar otro programa, que hace ese programa?
<EGCdigital> es como gimp
<EGCdigital> verdad?
<mitnick_> es editor parecido al photoshop
<TrueNhero_> mitnick_, solo en israel
<cossier> EGCdigital, yo usaba spotify con wine y corria bien
<EGCdigital> yo lo sigo usando
<fosco_> mitnick_: usa gimp
<EGCdigital> pero para escuchar mi musoca streaming
<mitnick_> no me gusta : /
<EGCdigital> pero localmente no uso spotify como reproductor
<EGCdigital> uso exaile y audacious
<TrueNhero_> audacious no me corre bien en xfce T-T
<cossier> EGCdigital, si claro yo tambien
<EGCdigital> cuando se porte la version paraq usuarios no premium lo instalare nativamente en su version para linux
<el> tata
<igant512> bueno gracias por la info, voy a probar alguno de los que me dijeron
<mitnick_> truenhero
<EGCdigital> foobar no es por nada pero es de lo peorcito
<mitnick_> a que te refieres con solo israel?
<mitnick_> que no puedo instarlo?
<igant512> foobar? de lo peor?
<igant512> no, para nada
<EGCdigital> pues si :)
<EGCdigital> es como hablar de ese programa winampo
<mitnick_> pureba amarok
<EGCdigital> ewww winampo sux
<igant512> amarok no me gusto
<mitnick_> audacious
<EGCdigital> Rhythmbox
<EGCdigital> Clementine
<EGCdigital> Exaile
<mitnick_> windows media player xD
<EGCdigital> lol
<EGCdigital> es comprensible que igant512 se haya acostumbrado a su reproductor de toda la vida
<mitnick_> se encariño
<EGCdigital> y no imagine ni se acerque tan siquiera a la verdad de que existen muchos pero muchos mejores reproductores que ese.
<igant512> soy sonidista, musico....algo entiendo
<igant512> y es bueno
<mitnick_> es como cuando uno es pequeño y se enamora de la fea
<igant512> que maduro que sos mitnick_
<igant512> gracias
<mitnick_> son bromas igan relax
<mitnick_> usa el que se te de la gana a mi me da lo mismo ni los conosco
<mitnick_> yo uso amarok me anda ben el que te gusta a ti no lo conosco
<EGCdigital> como musico debes de saber que el sonido es una constante distinta en los programas y la interactividad con tu hardware
<igant512> es la idea...gracias igual por las recomendaciones...no todas las cosas de windows son malas...
<EGCdigital> en realidad tienes razon
<EGCdigital> no diria windows diria microsoft
<igant512> por eso, en mi notebook el foobar funciona mas que bien...
<igant512> si, microsoft
<EGCdigital> las 3 unicas cosas buenas de M$ ... es la hija de Bill G. y Xbox360con Kinect
<EGCdigital> otro producto no lo veo bueno para nada.
<mitnick_> songbird se ve lindo igual
<EGCdigital> songbird es muy bueno tambien
<EGCdigital> y es de mozilla :)
<mitnick_> todo lo que he probado de mozilla es bueno
<EGCdigital> yup
<EGCdigital> aunque ya no uso firefox y me cambie por completo a Chrome
<xangua> no es de mozilla, está basado en su código
<EGCdigital> exacto xangua
<igant512> yo en windows usaba el chrome, pero ahora que uso ubuntu, no me anda bien
<EGCdigital> chromium.
<igant512> los plugs de flash y unas coasas mas
<igant512> si
<EGCdigital> ya viene por defecto
<EGCdigital> yo toy feliz con chromium
<igant512> no te andan mal los videos flash a veces?
<Lancro> yo no uso chromium, uso chrome stable
<Lancro> va perfecto
<EGCdigital> flash no tengo problemas
<EGCdigital> y eso que uso x64
<Lancro> el chromium/chrome coge el plugin de firefox
<Lancro> yo uso el x64 tambien
<EGCdigital> instala el 10.2
<Lancro> yo use flash aid, una extension de firefox para reparar el flash
<mitnick_> yo uso firefox 4 64 bits
<mitnick_> pero flash a veces se corta
<Lancro> con flash aid?
<mitnick_> el puto flash siempre dando problemas
<EGCdigital> flash siempre da problemas hasta en otros sistemas
<EGCdigital> no es novedad.
<Lancro> yo firefox lo deje, no se adapta muy bien a pantalla panoramicas
<Lancro> bueno el html5 y el canvas abren nuevas esperanzas de terminar con flash
<mitnick_> gente que puedo hacer con este error : root@Mitnick:/home/mitnick/Pixel# ./pixel
<mitnick_> ./pixel: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mitnick_> la librearia la tengo
<mitnick_> en usr/lib
<fosco_> si ya tienes esa librería, exacta, poco puedes hacer
<fosco_> usa gimp
<nasser> hola!
<mitnick_> jajaja
<EGCdigital> xD
<mitnick_> hola nasser
<nasser> he intentado instalar unity, pero no puedo :\
<mitnick_> y dele con gimp
<nasser> cuando cierro sesion para cambiar el gestor de escritorios
<mitnick_> yo probe el gnome shell
<nasser> no me aparece :S
<mitnick_> no me gusto mucho
<nasser> gnome shell es lo mismo que unity?
<mitnick_> no
<fosco_> no
<mitnick_> unity si no me equivoco es el escritorio por defecto para los netbooks
<mitnick_> que pide poco recursos gnome shell pide harto
<EGCdigital> estoy en unity ahora.
<Lancro> unity sera el entorno por defecto en natty
<mitnick_> que es natty?
<Lancro> la 11.04
<EGCdigital> pero podras elejir el ubuntu desktop normal.
<nasser> si
<EGCdigital> desde el gdm
<mitnick_> ok
<EGCdigital> :)
<nasser> bueno, yo estoy deseando a que llegue natty
<nasser> para probar unity
<Lancro> la alpha salio hace mas de una semana si quieres probarlo
<nasser> ya la instale en una maguina virtual
<nasser> pro no se em activa unity
<Lancro> no
<nasser> me dice que active la aceleracion 3d o algo asi
<Lancro> exacto
<nasser> y en ubuntu la tengo actividad
<Lancro> pero las maquinas virtuales no detectan la tarjeta grafica
<EGCdigital> hay un problema con unity en maquinas virtuales
<EGCdigital> no se si lo arreglaron
<Lancro> igual que si instalas windows no puedes usar aero
<EGCdigital> no hay acelaramiento 3d
<nasser> ;)
<mitnick_> hay algo como el ares para linux?
<EGCdigital> si varios
<mitnick_> dime el mejor
<mitnick_> jaja
<EGCdigital> x)
<TrueNhero_> para ejecutar un programa de wine desde la consola?, ejecuto wine /media/Repartido/Gspot.exe
<cossier> mitnick_, si azureus o vuze
<nasser> entonces, me podeis decir como instalar unity?
<mitnick_> oki
<nasser> es que lo intente como salia en internet
<EGCdigital> sudo apt-get install unity
<nasser> y como si no lo isntalar :S
<EGCdigital> asi de sencillo
<cossier> pero yo uso transmission!!
<EGCdigital> yo deluge
<mitnick_> deluge es fantastico
<nasser> EGCdigital: uso ubuntu 10.04
<nasser> me recomendais actualizar a la version 10.10?
<EGCdigital> hay caramba!
<EGCdigital> si nasser
<nasser> ;)
<EGCdigital> en los repos esta ya el unity
<EGCdigital> para maverick
<nasser> pero en el gestor de actualizaciones no me notifica que hay una nueva version
<nasser> y yo tengo instalada la version 10.10
<nasser> perdon
<nasser> la 10.04
<nasser> basicamente porque el tema radiance es diferente al de maverick
<xangua> porque los LTS tan configurados por defecto para actualizar a la próxima LTS
<nasser> como hago el upgrade por terminal?
<xangua> sistema>administracion>orígenes de software
<nasser> xangua, muchas gracias!
<nasser> ya estoy actualizando
<EGCdigital> no suelo hacer upgrade
<EGCdigital> prefiero instalar desde cero
<EGCdigital> pero bueno a ver dale!
<nasser> bueno, yo he he hecho upgrade porque no tengo USB ahora a mano
<nasser> para instalar desde 0
<nasser> lo que no me gusta del upgrade es que no te borra algunos paquetes
<nasser> programas basicamente
<EGCdigital> bueno yo sufri de dependecias antiguas y nuevas
<EGCdigital> algunos programas dejaron simplemente de funcionar
<Yandrak> hola, alguien me puede decir como instalar archivos bin
<Yandrak> ¿?
<EGCdigital> ./dsadas.bin
<mitnick_> FOSCO
<mitnick_> conoces gimpshop?
<mitnick_> es gimp pero visualmente como photoshop :P
<mitnick_> lo bajare
<nasser> si mitnick_
<nasser> ahora lo estoy viendo!
<nasser> eres diseñador grafico o algo por el estilo?
<mitnick_> artista etre otras cosas
<mitnick_> soy ingeniero
<mitnick_> pero me dedico a la pintura y el arte digital la uso para componer
<nasser> :-o
<nasser> pues creo que soy el mas pequeño yo aqui :-s
<Yandrak> vale, alguien me puede decir como instalar archivos bin v_V, (sy muuuuuy nuevo) :I
<nasser> yandrak, busca por google
<nasser> hay muchos tutoriales
<nasser> google!
<nasser> !google
<kubot> (google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<nasser> google instalar archivos bin en ubuntu 10.10
<Yandrak> ya he estado buscando pero no encuentro nada :s
<Yandrak> ook
<Yandrak> grax
<nasser> http://libertadzero.wordpress.com/2010/01/16/instalar-archivos-bin-en-ubuntu/
<nasser> yandrak
<cossier> mitnick_, he probado ebn ubuntu 10.04 y me arranco a la primera http://imagebin.org/128628
<xangua> ya te dijo EGCdigital que simplemente lo corrieras Yandrak
<cossier> mitnick_, hay algunso fallos de grafica sin resolver aun!!!
<zhecloud> Como instalo el wifi inves I-W108USB en ubuntu ?
<nasser> cossier: ets catala?
<cossier> sii
<cossier> oi que es fantastic!!!!
<zhecloud> Como instalo el wifi inves I-W108USB en ubuntu ?
<nasser> cossier: jeje! es que he vist l'screenshot
<nasser> cossier: com es que se't veu així l'escriptori?
<zhecloud> Como instalo el wifi inves I-W108USB en ubuntu ?
<cossier> les ratlles!!
<zhecloud> Como instalo el wifi inves I-W108USB en ubuntu ?
<nasser> cossier: si!
<nasser> aquestes ratlles per que surten?
<cossier> nasser, algun fallo con el driver de la grafica o xorg o radeon o vete a saber tu!!!
<EGCdigital> zhecloud,
<EGCdigital> es un usn 3g?
<nasser> cossier: jo utilitzo ati radeon i no m'ha donat cap problema
<EGCdigital> *usb
<nasser> vaig activar els drivers privatius i voila
<zhecloud> dime egcdigital
<cossier> solo aparecen al presionar ImpPant y en los cuadros de edicion ¿?
<EGCdigital> es un usb 3g
<EGCdigital> lo que quieres instalar?
<cossier> ja la meva es mes antigua una Radeon 9200
<EGCdigital> por que salen unas linas rojas verdes
<EGCdigital> :S
<cossier> nomes funciona amb legacy ( ati )
<EGCdigital> ese video card esta todo fucked up!
<m4v> cossier, nasser: sin ofender, pero el canal es en español.
<zhecloud> EGCdigital dime
<nasser> ok, ok!
<nasser> una cosa, me podriais enviar un pantallazo de vuestro escritorio? estoy haciendo una recopilacion de temas
<nasser> y quiero ideas
<EGCdigital> zhecloud, por favor deja de hacer eso
<EGCdigital> no lees o que?
<cossier> nasser tambien esta el canal #ubuntu-cat tambien estoy alli
<EGCdigital> no repitas constantemente lo mismo. zhecloud
<zhecloud> Que hago si nadie me ayuda ?
<EGCdigital> es un usb 3g
<EGCdigital> lo que quieres instalar?
<EGCdigital> eso te pregunte hace como 10min atras zhecloud
<m4v> zhecloud: no siempre hay soluciones, si nadie contesta es porque nadie debe saber.
<cossier> mitnick_, estas ahii viste??
<nasser> cossier: esta practicamente desierto el canal ubuntu-cat
<EGCdigital> si es un ubs3 3G le puedo ayudar.
<zhecloud> Es que antes no me salio eso :S
<EGCdigital> *usb
<nasser> odio tener que esperar 30 minutos a que se actualice ubuntu :\
<mitnick_> si
<cossier> nasser si ya a veces esta animado!!
<EGCdigital> jeje nasser ni modo!
<mitnick_> yo instalo de cero
<EGCdigital> a sperar.
<zhecloud>  Como instalo el wifi inves I-W108USB en ubuntu ?
<nasser> bueno, ahora ya faltan 21 minutos
<nasser> existe algun canal ubuntu off-topic?
<EGCdigital> sip
<EGCdigital> leed el topic
<zhecloud>  Como instalo el wifi inves I-W108USB en ubuntu ?
<nasser> donde cuelgo los pantallazos?
<m4v> !repetir zhecloud
<kubot> zhecloud: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<m4v> !imagebin nasser
<kubot> nasser: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<m4v> nasser: está imageshack.us también
<nasser> 15 minutos y tendre mi ubuntu 10.10 :D
<m4v> nasser: el canal de charlas es #ubuntu-es-offtopic como dice el topic.
<EGCdigital> lastima no pude con gimpshop
<EGCdigital> mi arquitecturas es 64 y no forzandola pude instalarla.
<EGCdigital> *y ni
<mitnick_> cual kernel usan en maverick
<cossier> mitnick_, creo que es 2.6.35
<mitnick_> oka
<mitnick_> gracias
<cossier> mitnick_, en consola haces uname -a
<mitnick_> si
<mitnick_> yo no uso maverick
<mitnick_> uso debian
<mitnick_> squeeze
<mimecar> el comando funciona igual
<mimecar> pero el kernel puede no ser el 2.6.35
<m4v> 2.6.35-23-generic
<m4v> mitnick_: ^
<mitnick_> si
<mitnick_> root@Mitnick:/home/mitnick# uname -a
<mitnick_> Linux Mitnick 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Fri Dec 10 15:35:08 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mitnick_> por cierto que gestor de descargas me recomiendan?
<mitnick_> jdownloader?
<EGCdigital> yup
<mitnick_> quedan bellos losescritorios con conky
<mitnick_> http://www.junauza.com/2009/09/15-really-awesome-conky-configurations.html
<Lancro> si, pero yo me he dado cuenta que nunca miro el escritorio xD
<Lancro> con lo que no me complico con conky
<mitnick_> jaja
<mitnick_> si yo igual
<mitnick_> ademas me cargan esa cosas que usan muchos recursos
<mitnick_> o demas
<mitnick_> pero si quedan guapos
<mitnick_> EGCdigital probaste el parche de las 200 lineas?
<EGCdigital> no note mucho cambio
<EGCdigital> bueno tambien lo instalde dede un paquete deb
<mitnick_> yo si
<mitnick_> en los benchmark
<EGCdigital> esque estas en debian
<mitnick_> me marcaba mejor rendimiento
<mitnick_> ap
<EGCdigital> como haces tu test de rendimiento?
<mitnick_> bueno no se mucho
<mitnick_> pero
<mitnick_> lo hice con hardinfo
<mitnick_> y con
<mitnick_> gtkperf
<mitnick_> sin parche CPU Blowfish
<mitnick_> This Machine	933 MHz	3,755
<mitnick_> Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.50GHz	(null)	26.1876862
<mitnick_> PowerPC 740/750 (280.00MHz)	(null)	172.816713
<mitnick_> CPU CryptoHash
<mitnick_> CPU CryptoHash
<m4v> !flood mitnick_
<kubot> mitnick_: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<m4v> mitnick_: y el patch de 200 líneas solo mejora la responsividad del sistema bajo ciertas cargas. No mejora ningún rendimiento.
<mitnick_> ok
<mitnick_> esta callado el canal :p
<file_not_found1> hola
<m4v> el canal es de soporte, si no hay preguntas...
<file_not_found1> hola, que diseñador de caratulas de cd o dvd usan?
<file_not_found1> :-!
<mitnick_> yo no uso
<Vsg21> yo uso un indelebre
<Vsg21> :P
<Vsg21> ble*
<file_not_found1> yo decia de portadas
<yarinse> hola alguien me ayuda a encontrar esta aplicacion en psinaptic: team viewer linux.
<file_not_found1> yo uso el discwrapper para diseñar y el koverartist
<file_not_found1> vnc
<file_not_found1> yarinse
<file_not_found1> vnc?
<EGCdigital> team viewer es para remote desktop
<EGCdigital> en la pagina del autor esta el paquete correspondiente yarinse
<yarinse> EGCdigital, si ya vi la web del autor pero queria saber si esta en los repos, para instalar desde ahi...
<EGCdigital> noup
<EGCdigital> no estan
<cossier> yarinse, yo uso el remote desktop (rdesktop)
<yarinse> alguna aplicacion similar a ?
<yarinse> cossier, lo instalo....
<cossier> yarinse, y me coneto a un servidor windows  que esta en otro pueblo
<EGCdigital> en esos casos yo uso el radmin
<yarinse> ahh ya lo tenia instalaoooo rdesktop
<EGCdigital> para controlar mis cleintes windows
<EGCdigital> pero solo funciona de esa manera linux contrala windows, no al reves
<EGCdigital> el radmin es muy poderoso!
<cossier> EGCdigital, me conecto para ejecutar una sola aplicacion!!
<EGCdigital> usa radmin con wine
<cossier> tambien uso el logmein con plugin para Firefox
<EGCdigital> el unico detalle con este tipo de aplicaciones es la manipulacion del router y abrir los puertos que requiera cada programa rdesktop o radmin en este caso
<file_not_found1> yo uso remotedesktop client
<EGCdigital> pero el logmeim y el team viewer usan el 80
<EGCdigital> asi que ahi no hay problem.
<EGCdigital> yo te recomiendo radmin
<EGCdigital> va de maravillas.
<cossier> EGCdigital, sip
<EGCdigital> ya estan los tios por aqui safo a comer fuera
<EGCdigital> c'ya
<EGCdigital> dejo mi dedicado, lo cuidan
<cossier> yarinse, y sabes la IP del servidor?
<yarinse> cossier, claro....
<yarinse> sino, no seria util...
<cossier> jejeje
<Lopulus> hola!
<syd> buenas chicos, alguien sabe de algun cliente irc que funcione con ncurses?
<syd> buenas chicos, alguien sabe de algun cliente irc que funcione con ncurses?
<m4v> syd: weechat
<syd> thanks m4v
<syd> justo lo checkeaba
<TrueNhero> como se si tengo activado lo de las 200 lineas de codigo?
<TrueNhero> hay algunos programas que una makina virtual de xp no pueda ejecutar? http://pastebin.com/exQvFpja
<mrkcc> hoa
<TrueNhero> alguien que use winecmd, http://pastebin.com/FRkzCA1N
<jmanuel_cool> saludos kamikazes
<mrkcc> yo te recomeindo que busques sobre que libreiras nesesita para ejecutarse con wine
<mrkcc> otra cosa que podrias hacer es bajarte el dll msvcr90.dll  y poner en la carptea windows/System/
<syd> weechat rocks
<TrueNhero> mrcc para que sirve esa biblioteca?
<jmanuel_cool> TrueNhero, ¿las bibliotecas no son para ordenar los libros y vallan los cerebritos a estudiar?
<TrueNhero> jmanuel_cool, msvcr90.dll y esta en particular?
<file_not_found1> como hago para capturar en streaming?
<darknet> file_not_found1-->  el videolan tal vez te sirva
<file_not_found1> son camaras de seguridad
<hugo> buenas tardes amigo alguien sabe como quitar lasint tun en ubuntu
<hugo> buenas tardes amigo alguien sabe como quitar las interface  tun en ubuntu
<darknet> hugo que es lo que quieres quitar?
<hugo> estaba configurandfo una vpn
<hugo> entonces se me creo una int tun0
<hugo> pero no se como parar el servicio, me imagino q se quedo corriendo y cuando lo quiero iniciar otra vez me da porblemas
<tochi_> amigos, estoy googleando y ninguna opción me termina de convencer acerca de los drivers para una intel gma 500 :S
<tochi_> siempre he tenido problemas y lo termino solucionando pero ahora si me estanque
<tochi_> estoy intentando instalar la versión maverik de ubuntu, la remix
<tochi_> pero ni siquiera me deja iniciar entorno gráfico
<tochi_> me da error de controlador
<tochi_> según veo ubuntu es la distro que mejor soporte tiene para esa tarjeta
<windem> buenas noches
<windem> me podeis recomendar algun programa para convertir dvd9 a dvd5 ?
<Pablo> dvd95
<windem> gracias
<Pablo> de nada :)
<esmirlin> chicos una pregunta, tengo mi ubuntu actualizado con software y con un tema que me gustaría convertir en livecd para que mis amigos puedan instalarlo tal cual en sus pc's... es posible hacer eso¿?
<cousteau> esmirlin, me parece que sí
<cousteau> no me acuerdo si era con remastersys
<louismalle> remastersys no es livecd pero sí te permite instalar todos los paquetes que has instalado en ese ubuntu
<cousteau> esmirlin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<JCDG> buenas, alguien por alli?
<esmirlin> cousteau, voy a ver
<TrueNhero> uenas
<TrueNhero> oigan algo creado con visual studio puede ser compilado en linux, es que no me queda del todo claro...
<JCDG> alguien ha podido resollver el problema de UNE con la bateria?...se va a suspender diciendo que la bateria esta criticamente baja, cuando no es asi...
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-12
<genelyk> Pña
<genelyk> Ola
<genelyk> ayuda no puedo instalar flashplayer en 11.10
<fosco_> genelyk: abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fosco_> si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<genelyk> y donde esta el terminal
<genelyk> ..................
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2 y escribe gnome-terminal
<genelyk> ya esta
<genelyk> al fin
<genelyk> ya iva como 2 horas
<genelyk>  con esto
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> colocate un acceso directo al terminal en algun sitio que tengas muy a mano
<fosco_> sobre el escritorio si usas gnome2 o en el dock lateral si usas gnome3
<genelyk> instale chatzilla pero nunca pude
<genelyk> firefox no tenia barra de menu
<Santos> OLA
<mrbean> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.11 y no puedo instalar flash, firefox dice que no encuentra el flash-plugin. Cuando me meto en el software center me salen dos, el flash plugin y el flash 10. Que puedo hacer?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mrbean> ok,  voy.
<mrbean> Dice que no lo encuentra, y tengo todos los repositorios activados, menos source.
<mrbean> Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<xangua> sudo apt-get update
<xangua> y prueba de nuevo
<mrbean> ok
<mrbean> nada, tengo ubuntu en un pen drive y pude instalar un juego pero no el flash, apt-get update me da error de repositorios pero solo tengo los 3 de oneiric.
<xangua> qué error para empezar mrbean ¿
<mrbean> Creo que ya está listo, le di a bajar plugin de la pagina de adobe en formato .deb y ahora el gui lo está instalando. pero no el flash plugin sino el flash10, que cosa rara abajo dice 11.
<luis__> mrbean instala esto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<luis__> synaptis
<luis__> c
<mrbean> decia algo de los repositorios, repositorio duplicado.
<luis__> una consulta mrbean tenes instalado el synaptic
<xangua> uno no puede ayudar si no das los detalles mrbean
<mrbean> No he instalado nada, tiene el sotware center no se si es lo mismo.
<luis__> esta en sistema-administracion-gestor de paquetes synaptic
<mrbean> no lo veo, tengo unity.
<luis__> instala esto de la consola sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mrbean> Ok, déjame ver si el deb que me estoy bajando funciona.
<Santos> alguien es hacker aki??
<debsan> claro que si, ya entramos en tu computadora (?)
<Santos> es enserio necesito unos botnees
<Santos> maquinas zombie
<Santos> alguien sabe dees tos
<mrbean> Hola, se supone que si hago clic con el botón derecho en el ícono del pendrive, tengo una opción de formatear, pero sólo tengo "abrir", "ejectar" y "remover seguramente".
<mrbean> quisiera saber como puedo formatear el pendrive.
<mrbean> usé gparted, pero debe haber otra manera.
<brian998> hola =)
<mrbean> hola
<brian998> hola bean tu sabes algo sobre una noticia de problemas con la seguridad ??
<mrbean> nada, actualiza por si acaso.
<brian998> ahhm bueno gracias
<Guest7233> hola amigos, alguien a usado PSC Portable Software Center?
<Guest7233> alguien lo conoce?
<mefistofeles> \o/
<x4> mefistofeles: hi!
<mefistofeles> o/
<x4> como vas?
<mefistofeles> ahí voy... haciendo cosas/trabajo/informes
<mefistofeles> trabajos*
<x4> ^^
<x4> Suerte :P
<x4> yo ando reaburrido :[
<mefistofeles> x4: jaja qué hace?
<x4> mefistofeles: nada, que me dormi una siesta tremenda
<x4> y ahora no me puedo dormir t_t
<x4> y ahora que hago? jaja
<mefistofeles> jaja
<x4> :P
<x4> encima no hay para "masticar" (Algunas galletas o algo asi)
<mefistofeles> yo si tengo galletas, pero no son muy buenas
<mefistofeles> pero bueno, mejor que nada
<x4> jaja
<x4> ya vengo, voy si no aparece algo misteriosamente!
<x4> jaja
<x4> volvi
<mefistofeles> nada?
<x4> encontre unas galletitas abajo al fondo
<x4> ni se de cuando son pero estan ricas :D
<mefistofeles> x4: es usuario de ubuntu? o debian?
<x4> debian y gentoo
<x4> mefistofeles: por cierto, vamos al ot
<x4> !ot mefistofeles
<kubot> mefistofeles: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<x4> que aca si nos encuentran nos mandaran :P
<mefistofeles> x4: no sería la primera vez que me banean de #ubuntu-es
<mefistofeles> jajaja
<x4> xD
<x4> mefistofeles: tu?
<x4> debian? ubuntu? gentoo? fedora?
<mefistofeles> CPU~Quad core Intel Core i5-2500 CPU (-MCP-) clocked at 1600.000 Mhz Kernel~3.1.4-1-ARCH x86_64 Up~1 day Mem~2328.3/3875.8MB HDD~1000.2GB(62.2% used) Procs~167 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.27
<mefistofeles> :P
<x4> juas
<x4> /ctcp mefistofeles datos_del_pc
<x4> jajajaja
<mefistofeles> jaja
<mefistofeles> bueno, como puede ver es arch
<x4> mefistofeles: si si si
<x4> mefistofeles: solo usas arch?
<x4> o tienes otra distro?
<mefistofeles> sólo arch...
<mefistofeles> aunque en máquina virtual tengo varias
<mefistofeles> para pruebas
<x4> :P
<Torrieri> Hola
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> alguien sabe de mdadm /
<Torrieri> tengo un problema, actualice de versión, de la 11.04 a la 11.10 y yo tengo particiones lvm
<fij0> ?
<Torrieri> resulta que ahora no bootea y me dice que no encuentra /dev/mapper/lvdata-root
<Torrieri> alguien sabe como puedo solucionar?
<luis_> hola! alguien me ayuda con este bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615 gracias
<riveryk> Buenos dias.... quien me puede dar referencia de ubuntu 11.10??? deseo actualizar mi 11.04
<xangua> nuevos programas, nuevo unity, nuevo todo
<luis_> muuuuuuchos problemas para hibernar y suspender en mi caso! ja!
<erick> hola hey alguien sabe algo sobre python y nmap?? quiero intercambiar informacion
<erick> o no saben o no kieren charlar ¬¬
<xangua> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<Inframundo> hola
<x4> Inframundo, hola. ¿Como vas?
<Inframundo> bien y vos?
<x4> =
<Inframundo> tengo un pequeño gran inconveniente
<Inframundo> x4 me darias alguna ayuda?
<x4> Inframundo, en que?
<x4> tira la pregunta =)
<Inframundo> mira este es mi inconveniente :
<Inframundo> Unknown filesystem
<Inframundo> grub rescue >
<Inframundo> en ubuntu 11.04 ayer me aparecio ese error!
<x4> Inframundo, que estas haciendo?
<Inframundo> x4: haciendo?
<Inframundo> x4: ayer se me quedo tildado mi disco rigido, resetee la pc y me salto ese cartel de error.
<x4> Inframundo, salio de la nada?
<x4> Inframundo, puedes iniciar un livecd?
<Inframundo> se colgo mi pc ayer, resetee y aparecio asi porque sinomas
<x4> :s
<Inframundo> estoy hablandote desde un CDlive x4
<x4> oh, ok
<Inframundo> desde uno de ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<x4> Inframundo, puedes pasar un fdisk -l o un screenshot de gparted con el disco?
<x4> =)
<x4> lo que gustes
<Inframundo> pero aca revisto el "utilidad de disco" y me salta una cosa rara!
<x4> Inframundo, que cosa?
<Inframundo> entras al Datos SMART ---> me salta que hay fallo en flujo de aire etc etc bla bla bla
<Inframundo> que tiene que ver el chorizo con la velocidad?
<Inframundo> fdisk -l <---- le doy a esto en una terminal desde el CDLive y no sale absolutamente nada!
<x4> Inframundo, sudo !!
<Inframundo> okey
<x4> ^^
<Inframundo> ^^
<Inframundo> te paso lo que sale en pastebin
<x4> sip
<Inframundo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767964/
<x4> Inframundo, esperame un segundo que me llaman, un sec
<Inframundo> x4: no problem espero.
<x4> volvi
<x4> Inframundo, tienes montada alguna particion?
<Inframundo> what?
<x4> Inframundo, mount | grep "sda1"
<Inframundo> particiones de ext4 no, de ext3 menos y de ext2 ni tengo, de ntfs ninguna
<x4> tira algo?
<Inframundo> dame un seg x4
<x4> ok
<Inframundo> no tira nada, probando con sudo
<x4> esta bien :D
<Inframundo> x4: menos sale nada con sudo
<Inframundo> :-#
<x4> Inframundo, sudo  fsck /dev/sda1
<Inframundo> pegando x4
<x4> o_O
<Inframundo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767967/
<Inframundo> x4: eso estaba pegando :)
<x4> espera, control-c
<x4> fsck -y
<x4> Inframundo, sudo  fsck -y /dev/sda1
<Inframundo> help
<Inframundo> x4: te fijaste el ultimo paste que te pase?. que decia al final Arreglar etc etc
<x4> ?
<x4> Inframundo, si si si
<Inframundo> que le pongo ai?
<x4> ctrl-c
<x4> sali
<x4> y corre el comando "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1"
<Inframundo> cierro nada mas esa terminal
<Inframundo> jueeeeeeeeeeee, lo que salto cuando le di Ctrl C
<x4> ?
<Inframundo> Grupo descriptor 588 checksum is invalid.  SE IGNORA. <---- etc etc etc
<x4> Inframundo, o_O
<Inframundo> ese es el ultimo eh!
<Inframundo> cuando le di al aterior el Ctrl C
<x4> Inframundo, Inframundo vale
<x4> Inframundo, Inframundo
<x4> omg, doble!
<x4> Inframundo, ahora sudo fsck -y
<x4> Inframundo, ahora sudo fsck -y  /dev/sda1
<Inframundo> perame que ando ahora con sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1
<Exio4> si si si
<Exio4> ese! =)
<Inframundo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767971/ ---> Exio4
<Inframundo> Exio4: so vo encima put... :P
<Exio4> xD
<Exio4> Inframundo, que pasa'
<Exio4> algun problema con que ayude?
<Inframundo> Exio4: da miedo nomas XD
<Exio4> XD
<Inframundo> che hablando encerio revisaste eso ?
<Exio4> Inframundo, :s
<Inframundo> :S
<Exio4> tenes el otro fsck corriendo o algo abierto que haga algo al disco?
<Inframundo> talves sea el Utilidad de disco
<Exio4> cerralo ;)
<Inframundo> lo hice pera que ando pegando lo que sale
<Inframundo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767976/ Exio4
<Exio4> mm
<Exio4> bien
<Inframundo> ahora?
<Exio4> Inframundo, puedes probar reiniciar?
<Inframundo> :S
<Exio4> y ver si "andubo"?
<Inframundo> Exio4: bancame reinicio aver si andubo o no!
<Exio4> dale
<Inframundo> Exio4: sino regreso para prenderte fuego el c....
<Inframundo> XD
<Exio4> XD
<Exio4> desconfiado!
<Inframundo> Exio4: momentaneamente gracias, ( para no ser malagradecido con vos nomas te digo gracias )
<Exio4> XD
<Inframundo> Exio4: desconfio hasta de mi sombra mi amigo! :D
<Exio4> ¬¬ ajam
<Inframundo> ya vuelgo :)
<Inframundo> Exio4: gay :D
<Exio4>  !lenguaje Inframundo
<Inframundo> :O
<Inframundo> pesao Exio4
<Exio4> :P
<Inframundo> Exio4
<Exio4> :)
<Exio4> andubo? :D
<Inframundo> No se pudo abrir correctamente tu perfil.
<Inframundo> Algunas funciones pueden no estar disponibles. Verifica que el perfil exista y que tienes la autorización para leer y escribir su contenido.
<Inframundo> Exio4 pero para el culo
<Exio4> !lenguaje Inframundo
<kubot> Inframundo: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Exio4> espera!
<Exio4> Inframundo, una cosita ... esas desde el ubuntu?
<Exio4> o el livecd?
<Inframundo> Exio4 desde el legal, pero me salta unas cuantas webadas en el grub2 de carga!
<Exio4> oz
<Exio4> okz*
<Exio4> Inframundo, puedes ir al livecd?
<Inframundo> Exio4 salta algo de no se que bo... vieja!
<Exio4> entonces corrers el fsck
<Exio4> Inframundo, que salto?
<Inframundo> Exio4 desde el disco legla le tiro?
<Exio4> Inframundo, desde el livecd
<Inframundo> concha
<Inframundo> Exio4 perdon.
<Inframundo> me mande una macarena!
<Exio4> XD
<Exio4> o_O
<Exio4> cual?
<Inframundo> este Exio4 : http://pastebin.com/at3aj3bz
<Inframundo> Exio4 perame media hora, arranco el CDlive
<Exio4> veamos
<Exio4> Inframundo, jaja
<Exio4> ponle "n" ahí
<Inframundo> Exio4 pero yo quiero la configuracion completa de antes
<Exio4> ?
<Inframundo> toda tal cual estaba sin que me salte carteles por todos lados!
<Exio4> Inframundo, por eso, ve al livecd
<Inframundo> me fui un rato, aguantame media hora :D
<Exio4> :D
<Inframundo> Exio4 pinches carteles!
<Exio4> o_O
<Inframundo> desea borrar toda su /home <--- esta seguro? :P
<Inframundo> :D
<Inframundo> Exio4 ya vengo
<Exio4> =)
<Inframundo> Exio4: :)
<Inframundo> Exio4: chango!
<Exio4> Inframundo, mmm, ahora hace "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda5"
<Inframundo> conch.... Exio4me mande una cacona!
<Exio4> ??
<Inframundo> sudo fsck -y /dev/sda <----- sin el 5
<Exio4> Inframundo, te tiro error?
<Inframundo> me dijo que staba siendo usando el sda
<Inframundo> :P
<Inframundo> Exio4: con el sda5 me salio esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768000/
<Exio4> jajajajaja
<Exio4> que dolobu que soy XD
<Exio4> swap ? fsck ? wtf
<Inframundo> Exio4: me di cuenta hace mucho, pero ahora confirmo
<Exio4> Inframundo, tirale otro a  /dev/sda1
<Exio4> Inframundo, ¬¬ te ayudo y me troleas
<Exio4> ahora arreglatela
<Inframundo> Exio4: yo que se vo me dijiste que le tirara el : sudo fsck -y /dev/sda5
<Inframundo> Exio4: no te troleo! dolobu
<Exio4> ivedci89-desktop, tirale al sda1 ahora
<Inframundo> Exio4: what the hell?
<Exio4> ?¿
<Exio4> Inframundo, tirale otro a  /dev/sda1
<Exio4> sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1
<Inframundo> estoy en eso
<Inframundo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768006/
<Inframundo> Exio4: now?
<Inframundo> Exio4: cri cri!
<Exio4> mmm
<Exio4> Inframundo, me habia llamado y fui corriendo ¬¬
<Exio4> y .. npi, deberia haber arrancado "bien"
<Inframundo> Exio4: quien te llamo :S
<Exio4> Inframundo, la family, pero no era nada
<Exio4> un bicho *rana* habia entrado
<Inframundo> Exio4: ahh pense que se murio el gato
<Exio4> xD
<Inframundo> :P
<Inframundo> Exio4: era hora de que la rana aya embocado en el hueco xD
<Inframundo> Exio4: che guacho, ahora como seguimos con el problema que tengo io!
<Exio4> ¬¬
<Inframundo> ~~
<Exio4> ¬¬
<fosco_> ubuntu ha sido elegida la mejor distribucion del año por los lectores de Linux Journal
<fosco_> uy, pensé que estaba en el off-topic, lo siento
<Exio4> fosco_, jajajajaaj
<Exio4> Inframundo, bueno, realmente, ni idea, tendria que haber safado :p
<Inframundo> Exio4: dale que me estoy aburriendo de escuchar The Joker <--- y encima en el rhymbox de mi disco legal se borro todo! y lo demas me queda con carteles hasta el tuje!
<Inframundo> Exio4: quien tenia que haber safado?
<Inframundo> fosco_: gracias por la info igual :)
<Exio4> Inframundo, el arranque, pense que solo era eso
<Inframundo> boludo el resto me salta cartelitos. mas en el chromium y el resto me mando a volar todo!
<Exio4> ¬¬
<Exio4> Inframundo, al menos te arranca, mas no se que hacer
<Inframundo> Exio4: arranca, pero al resto no era lincharle a la pobre pc
<Exio4> Inframundo, paso de no arrancar a arrancar. vale? ahora no se que mas hacer, ¬¬
<Inframundo> Exio4: ahora me aparece aca el pto disco!
<Inframundo> :D
<Exio4> ?
<Inframundo> Exio4: antes en utilidad de disco ni aparecia!
<Inframundo> :S
<Inframundo> Exio4: jue este tema es re viejo!: ‎ Suddenly I see  XD
<Exio4> ?
<Exio4> Inframundo, bueno, un avance :P
<Inframundo> Exio4: el avance era que me figurara tal como lo deje antes
<Inframundo> con lo de rhymbox y todo
<Exio4> :P
<Exio4> Inframundo, tirale un testdisk y proba recuperar, busca tutoriales bien y si quieres te voy ayudando
<Exio4> pero no me acuerdo TODO el proceso =P
<Inframundo> Exio4: che.... porque me dice aca cuando miro en utilidad de disco esto: Extendido 1,1GB
<Exio4> Inframundo, es la swap ;)
<Inframundo> yo quiero mi disco de 80GB completo XD
<Exio4> XD
<Exio4> Inframundo, no arrancaba?
<Exio4> Inframundo, hace esto:
<Exio4> sudo -s  ## Para entrar como root
<Inframundo> Exio4: te voy a hacer un enema :D
<Inframundo> Exio4: reseteo y vuelvo al rato despues de almorzar.
<Inframundo> Exio4: cuidate :P
<Exio4> luego crea el directorio "/media/disco"  [mkdir /media/disco] y luego monta el disco en esa ruta [mount /dev/sda1 /media/disco]
<Exio4> Inframundo, okaz!
<Inframundo> Exio4: what?
<Exio4> Inframundo, nada, luego vemos
<Inframundo> Exio4: vuelvo al rato.
<Inframundo> apago esto conecto el otro disco y dejo descanzar al CDlIve
<Exio4> =)
<Inframundo> un rato
<Exio4> si si si
<Exio4> xD
<Inframundo> sino no tengo luego como entrar
<Inframundo> :P
<Inframundo> Exio4: nos vemos al rato loca!
<Exio4> dale nena XD
<Inframundo> XD
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> ayuda por favor
<Decepticon> tengo un DVD linux en perfecto estado y mi DVD rom no lo lee pero si le el dvd de windouss
<Decepticon> alguien le ha pasado esto=?
<Decepticon> ayuda con esto x favor!
<riveryk>  Buenos dias.... quien me puede dar referencia de ubuntu 11.10??? deseo actualizar mi 11.04
<luis_> holaa! alguien ahi? necesito ayuda con un bug que tengo a ver que me dicen uds. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<Decepticon> buenas tardes
<Decepticon> una ayuda por favor
<Decepticon> tengo un DVd en excelnete condicion con ubuntu pero mi dvd rom no lo lle
<fosco_> luis_, nunca hiberno el PC, lo siento
<Decepticon> sim la pc lee solamente dvd con windoussss
<Decepticon> que puedo hacer para q lea dvd de linux
<Decepticon> el dvd dond esta ubuntu esta en excelnet condiciones
<Decepticon> le agradezco la ayuda x favor
<Decepticon> quiero tener un server ubuntu
<Decepticon> x favor
<fosco_> Decepticon, mientras hablamos ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fosco_> eso actualizará el sistema e instalará algunos paquetes necesarios para ver (entre otras cosas) DVDs
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> se me olvidaba decirle que la pc es una compaq dc5000 no es nueva pero tiene el disco nuevo
<Decepticon> sale error ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Decepticon> se que es porque no hay sistema en el disco y el dvd rom no lee el dvd de linux
<Decepticon> eld windows hats q corre a leerlo, pero q leche
<fosco_> ve actualizando como te he dicho
<fosco_> eso tardará un rato, luego seguimos
<Decepticon> fosco_:  eso no lee nada de linux
<Decepticon> solo windouss y el disco no tiene sistema operativo
<Decepticon> no hay nada
<Decepticon> voy a usar un usb haberso lo instala
<fosco_> entonces no tienes linux aun?
<Decepticon> fosco_:  no!
<Decepticon> usare un memory USB
<Decepticon> asi hice con mi laptop y santo remedio
<Decepticon> pero lo q me preocupa es qno lee el dvd linux y el d windous si
<Decepticon> pongo el dvd en otra pc y lo butea
<fosco_> inicia con el usb de linux y ejecuta lo que te he puesto
<fosco_> lo malo de ser un live es q tendrás q hacerlo cada vez que inicies linux
<fosco_> a menos que hayas reservado un espacio para hacer un sistema persistente
<Decepticon> no es live, es normal
<Decepticon> es para instalarlo
<Decepticon> ubuntu server
<Decepticon> quiero probarlo haber q tal!
<fosco_> entonces instalalo y luego ejecutas lo q te he puesto
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> y q hace ese comando q me diste
<Decepticon> =?
<fosco_> <fosco_> eso actualizará el sistema e instalará algunos paquetes necesarios para ver (entre otras cosas) DVDs
<Decepticon> ok!, pero tengo la duda esa de dvd rom
<Decepticon> si lee esto pero esto no
<Decepticon> fosco_:  leyo el usb
<Decepticon> haber q pasa!
<Decepticon> al fin!
<Decepticon> al fin coño
<usuario1> hola amigos
<luis_> holaa! alguien ahi? necesito ayuda con un bug que tengo a ver que me dicen uds. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<usuario1> desinstale gnome3 en linux mint y en una notebook
<usuario1> y ahora solo tengo ventana de comando
<usuario1> como puedo instalar desde alli el gnome 2
<usuario1> osea perdi todo el escritorio
<usuario1> y no se com volver a instalar  el gnome 2 (que es el que me gustaria) en vez de reinstalar el sistema operativo nuevamente
<fosco_> que gran idea la tuya :)
<usuario1> fosco; me dices a mi?
<xangua> !mint | usuario1
<kubot> usuario1: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<fosco_> aquí sólo damos soporte a ubuntu, pero bueno si tienes internet y mint usa los mismo repos que ubuntu puedes solucionarlo con sudo apt-get install gnome
<usuario1> gracias kubot, hare eso
<Decepticon> jajajjaja la botas kubot
<usuario1> ok gracias muchachos de todas formas
<Decepticon> kubot:  juntos pero no revueltos
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Decepticon> ajajajjajaja
<Decepticon> kubot:  si si eres una pc eres muy inteligente
 * Inframundo adeus
<iqpi> buenas tardes
<chema> hola quiero consultarles algo: uso ubuntu 10.10 y quiero actualizarlo a la última versión, tengo una tarjeta GeForce FX 5500 y en el livecd no corre con la aceleración, será posbile usar la aceleracion gráfica si actualizo?
<chema> ??? alguien que me quiera ayudar?
<chema> Hola necesito hace una consulta
<chema> sobre la actualizacion a la ultima versión de ubuntu
<chema> quiero instalar la última versión de ubuntu, pero quiero saber si podré usar la aceleración gráfica tengo una GeForce FX 5500
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y lo pruebas
<chema> mimecar, ya lo hice pero no corre, entonces mi pregunta es si hay alguna forma en que la podré usar
<chema> o si no corre en el livecd quiere decir que no la podré usar
<mimecar> descarga el live cd e instala los drivers privativos en el live cd
<mimecar> si no te funciona, no lo hará cuando actualices
<chema> los drivers de NVIDIA, desde la pagina oficial?
<mimecar> si
<chema> y tengo que desinstalar algo que venga por defoult en ubuntu?
<chema> es uqe busque en google pero casi no hay nada relacionado a esa tarjeta
<mimecar> haz la prueba con el live cd / live usb
<mimecar> mejor por usb
<chema> nunca he podido usar el live usb en esta compu no se por que
<mimecar> si quieres probar si funciona el driver tendrás que conseguirlo
<chema> con el livecd no se puede?
<mimecar> en el live cd no puedes escribir
<chema> ah claro
<chema> chale
<chema> ok
<chema> a ver que hago
<chema> gracias
<chema> saludos
<academia> hola que  pena molestar
<academia>  instale virtual box  en la compu  y tengo ubuntu 11.04 luego instale xp en  virtual box , todo  normal  pero  no me  aparece la opcion de la usb  o dvd  que tengo que hacer ???????
<debsan> academia, instalar las guest-additions ?
<gazz> una pregunta
<gazz> en linux no es necesario desfragmentar el disco??
<mimecar> no
<gazz> se guardan ya ordenaditos??
<mimecar> no se produce la desfragmentación
<gazz> aaaaah
<gazz> cada dia me enamoro + d linux
<gazz> no virus
<gazz> no defrag
<gazz> open source
<mimecar> """no hay virus""""
<gazz> si q hay??
<mimecar> los de windows si usas wine te pueden afectar
<gazz> lo tengo
<mimecar> y programas que hagan cosas raras en tu home puedes encontrar alguno
<gazz> pero aun ni lo e abierto
<mimecar> aunque no es lo normal
<gazz> como puedo saber si mi pc está corrupta???
<mimecar> corrupta?
<gazz> infectada
<mimecar> si has instalado cosas de los repositorios no te tienes que preocupar
<mimecar> mientras tengas el sistema con todas las actualizaciones
<gazz> si
<gazz> eso si
<gazz> pero ultimamente e copiado muchos comandos q no sé su real pertenencia
<gazz> como puedo hacer un testeo???
<mimecar> las herramientas que buscan troyanos hay que saber usarlas muy bien
<gazz> son muy dificiles d manejar???
<mimecar> te darán falsos positivos
<gazz> aaaaaaa
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> es nivel avanzado plus
<gazz> no??
<gazz> quieres decir?
<mimecar> no
<gazz> yo no sé de virus
<mimecar> en principio no te tienes que preocupar
<mimecar> pero no consideres que linux es invulnerable
<gazz> en window utilizaba avast
<gazz> pero no suelen haber demasiadas infecciones
<gazz> no???
<mimecar> si tienes sentido común no
<mimecar> y no usas siempre sudo en todos los comandos
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> sentido común?? eso q es??jejejeje (es broma)
<gazz> jjejejej
<gazz> pero respecto a lo de sudo en casi todo te pide sudo
<gazz> no??
<mimecar> define "casi todo"
<gazz> en cuasi cualquier comando
<gazz> bueno yo soy novato y en los apt
<gazz> apt-get siempre me lo pide
<mimecar> estas instalando paquetes en el sistema
<mimecar> no te pasas todo el día instalando programas
<gazz> si
<gazz> ahi es normal
<gazz> lo entiendo
<gazz> pero bueno me informaré
<gazz> e utilizaré mi sentido común
<gazz> grax
<Colo_ar> alguien instalo gsharkdown en un entorno distinto a  ▒│
<Colo_ar> │gnome?
<ice_> Saludos
<ice_> alguién activo que me ayude con Open Monitoring Distro¿?
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-13
<Supertonyman> buenas noches señoras y señores
<jorge> buenas
<jorge> alguien sabe como cambio de version de ubuntu en mi netbook sin perder todos los programas y datos?
<Guest40168> hola hay alguien?
<comandopelapapas> hola   buenas noches , como  puedo abrir  un archivo psd en gimp  , tengo ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> Ammm abric con, seleccionas gimp¿
<xangua> abrir con*
<comandopelapapas> pere
<comandopelapapas>  no no da y le  hice  por la terminal y nada
<comandopelapapas> hola laguien me puede  ayudar no puedo desinstalar wine  me sale esto
<comandopelapapas> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/9128/pantallazoventanasinttuc.png
<monster> hola y adios
<niddlex> Hola a todos, como estan?, alguien tiene wine configurado con juegos?, xq estoy instalando el direct x, y en drivers no me dice nada, y cuando le doy a test direct3d, se tilda :S
<raffles> hola a todos
<raffles> saben si algun daño en el HDD podria causar problemas cuando trato de hacer responder mi compu despues de que entra en estado de suspension
<fosco_> buenas
<N3x4> hi!
<totocolombia> buenos días, tengo una curiosidad, como es epoca de regalos, quiero darme un regalo tipo ipod classic, pero antes de comprarle a uno de los grandes emporios, quisiera saber si existe alguna alternativa con SL.
<totocolombia> alguien conoce un reproductor de musica como el ipod classic pero version que se yo ubuntu u otra alternativa?
<itxshell> totocolombia,  gtkpod
<itxshell> GPixpod,
<N3x4> apt-cache search ipod
<totocolombia> Gracias itxshell y N3x4 pero no se si exista un aparato tipo ipod que sea con SL, para la comprarlo no solo el software
<itxshell> pero a que te refieres
<itxshell> a que sea un reproductor portatil ?
<N3x4> Por que no te vas por un celu con android mejor? al menos es parcialmente-sl :D
<itxshell> cual quier celular con andriod
<totocolombia> mejor dicho necesito reproductor portatil tipo ipod pero que no sea de mac ni de sony ni samsung, que sea un distribuidor que maneje SL
<N3x4> uh, pide algo dificil :P
<itxshell> lo que te dice N3x4  es lo mas adecuado
<totocolombia> Creo que si ubuntu tuviese un reproductor lo compraria
<itxshell> 0.o que tiene de malo el iPod?
<totocolombia> pero aun no han pensao en eso
<totocolombia> es mac
<itxshell> y eso que tiene de malo?
<totocolombia> No es SL
<itxshell> yo uso ubuntu en mi mac pro
<itxshell> Software libre son lso programas
<itxshell> el hardware es otro asunto
<totocolombia> Que bien, pero lo que busco es un reproductor que maneje SL
<itxshell> tu pc es con hardware libre? jajaja
<totocolombia> jajaj
<itxshell> que aberracion si hasta el reloj que usas tiene codigo privativo
<itxshell> por favor
<totocolombia> no uso reloj
<itxshell> uhh tampoco comes entonces?
<totocolombia> jiji
<totocolombia> poco
<itxshell> dejo el tema no tiene sentido no hay nada como Ubuntu corriendo en una Mac
<N3x4> totocolombia, tu usas flash?
<itxshell> jajajaja
<N3x4> Tu usas java? Tu no usas chrome?
<totocolombia> es verdad, no tiene sentido, ubuntu no tiene reproductores de música
<N3x4> tu no tienes .mp3's?
<itxshell> N3x4,  te va decir que el no ve videos
<N3x4> itxshell, jajaja
<itxshell> no vale la pena seguir el tema jajaja el pobre totocolombia  tiene que leer antes de venir hacer el ridiculo
<N3x4> jaja
<itxshell> u_U www.google.com  totocolombia
<N3x4> igual, usar solo soft-libre es muy dificil actualmente..
<totocolombia> gracias
<N3x4> totocolombia, tu usas coreboot?
<N3x4> y no la bios de tu sistema?
<itxshell> jajajaja
<N3x4> si usas wifi, usas atheros?
<N3x4> grafica intel?
<N3x4> ^^
<totocolombia> jsajaaj
<itxshell> dale tiempo N3x4  que busque bien en google
<N3x4> itxshell, si :)
<N3x4> pero digo, ademas, tu kernel es el "linux-libre"? o el default?
<N3x4> jajaj, el celu libre o no al final no es tanto
<itxshell> mucha tontería  los de el SL prefiero FOSS
<N3x4> :P
<N3x4> Yo quisiera poder "usa solo soft-libre", pero actualmente es MUY dificil :(
<itxshell> si trabajas no puedes decir que vas a usar
<itxshell> son las empresas las que deciden
<N3x4> vale, ahí no discuto por que ni idea
<N3x4> no trabajo, todavia no me toca
<N3x4> xD
<itxshell> son las empresas las que deciden N3x4
<itxshell> aprovecha
<N3x4> ?
<itxshell> jaja que aproveches el tiempo
<itxshell> :)
<itxshell> N3x4,  que aplicaciones hay para el BB en ubuntu?
<N3x4> ?
<N3x4> Blackbery? ni idea :P
<N3x4> berry*
<itxshell> ando buscando eso
<N3x4> saben si se puede poner un .gif de wallpaper y que este se mueva? (no solo gif, sino tambien siguiendo una ruta)
<N3x4> vere si encuentro uno :P
<N3x4> tendre que armarlo nomas, :P
<fsbassplayer> bunos dias, tengo un problema con un notebook acer aspire one
<fsbassplayer> le instale ubuntu 10.10 y no puedo acceder a la camara web ni puedo leer mi tarjeta sd
<itxshell> fsbassplayer,  ya revisaste en controladores adicionales ?
<N3x4> que web y lector sd tiene el pc?
<fsbassplayer> si no me sale ninguna lista
<fsbassplayer> estoy tratando de abrir una memoria sd de una camara web
<fsbassplayer> y la camara web que trae integrada tampoco la activa
<fsbassplayer> son los dos unicos detalles que tiene en la opcion sistemas>administracion>controles adicionales
<fsbassplayer> no sale nada
<itxshell> bueno busca el controlador para tu distribucion
<fsbassplayer> itxshell, amigo en la pagina oficial sale otra cosa
<fsbassplayer> itxshell, sale solo para windows
<itxshell> fsbassplayer,  no entendi si me explicas?
<itxshell> ok fsbassplayer  lo que te digo es que debes buscar el controlador para ese hardware
<fsbassplayer> no puedo activar la camara web y el  lector de memorias sd de una notebook aspire one 532h
<itxshell> busca en google por el nombre de el dispositivo
<fsbassplayer> pero en donde puedo obtener el nombre del dispositovo?
<itxshell> me lo acabas de dar
<N3x4> lspci
<N3x4> yo tengo una acer one (desde donde hablo), y juanty me reconocia todo menos el broadcom :P, no entiendo como puede dar tantos problemas
<fsbassplayer> ok
<itxshell> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/71707
<itxshell> si yo encontre informacion sin saber el modelo
<itxshell> a ti te sera mas facil
<ice_> Saludos
<itxshell> salu2
<fsbassplayer> gracias
<N3x4> hola fire_
<N3x4> :P
<Mazus_> hola, alguen podria ayudarme a configurar el squid?
<Mazus_> soy nuevo en ubuntu, configure squid basado en esta guia http://www.tutoriales-ubuntu.com/archives/configurar-un-proxy-transparente-con-squid
<Mazus_> a esta pc de la que estoy comunicandome le puse otra tarjeta de red por una obtengo internet la otra va conectada a un switch y del switch va un cable a un note
<Mazus_> pero al notebook no le llega internet
<Decepticon> buenos dias!.
<ice_> Saludos
<Decepticon> hol a todos
<Decepticon> alguien hace hecho paginas webs qui
<N3x4> hi Decepticon ...
<ice_> Alguién ha tenido problemas con Open Monitoring Distro¿?
<Decepticon> en ubuntu
<ice_> http://omdistro.org/
<Decepticon> alguien sabe hacer webs en ubuntu =?
<ice_> me provoca un error al tratar de acceder a /dev/stderr
<Decepticon> N3x4: sabes hacer webs en ubutu =/??
<N3x4> Decepticon, es igual en todas las distros, leete: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ice_> http://pastebin.com/BwTzMbr9
<Decepticon> N3x4: lo que necesito saber en verdad es que si usan otro software q no sea flash para generar imagenes 3D y diseños webs !
<N3x4> Decepticon, Google es tu amigo.
<N3x4> no muerde ;)
<Decepticon> N3x4: todo dicen eso!
<Decepticon> ni modo! voy a otra sala
<N3x4> Decepticon, por algo sera ...
<arp-> hola
<riveryk_> buenos dias, me podrian colaborar con un problema.... actualice a 11.10..... y mi pantalla en cuestio nde segundos se pone tenue y a los minutos se suspende... como lo puedo configrar??
<BusyBox> hola
<BusyBox> no me arranca el ubuntu no se que le pasa, me sale el grub y tal normalmente y cuando le doy a la opcion de ubuntu no me arranca el entorno grafico
<BusyBox> y en su lugar hay un prompt que dice (initramfs)
<BusyBox> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo?
<BusyBox> os suena de algo?
<dylan66> haz que te salga el menu del grub y prueba entrar en otro kernel o en menu recovery
<BusyBox> ya lo he probado
<BusyBox> pero me acaba saltando esta pantalla
<BusyBox> que dice No init found, Try passing init=bootarg.
<BusyBox> BusyBox v1.13.3 (ubuntu blablabla) built.-in shell (ash)
<BusyBox> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<BusyBox> i el promt, que es así -> (initramfs) _
<dylan66> que hiciste antes del fallo?
<dylan66> http://hackeruna.com/2011/01/23/problema-ubuntu-no-init-found-try-passing-initbootarg/
<BusyBox> dylan66, es que no toque nada practicamente
<BusyBox> a mi me huele que el problema esta en que es un disco duro que uso en el instituto y en mi casa
<BusyBox> y a mi esto me parece un poco delicado
<BusyBox> eso de usar un disco duro como si de un pendrive se tratara
<BusyBox> voy a ver tu link
<dylan66> ahi en el link hablan de que es problema de montaje
<dylan66> y dan la solucion
<BusyBox> vale, creo que tengo un ubuntu antiguo en cd
<BusyBox> voy a ver si lo encuentro
<BusyBox> pq uno antiguo servira tb no?
<BusyBox> en plan 7.04 o asi
<BusyBox> voy a ver
<dylan66> si cualquiera sirve
<dylan66> es solo para hacer un chequeo de la particion
<dylan66> con fsck
<dylan66> el equipo no se apago abruptamente o algo
<dylan66> ?
<BusyBox> pues si dylan66
<BusyBox> y varias veces
<BusyBox> pq a veces se me queda pillado el sistema
<dylan66> entonces eso produjo el error
<BusyBox> quizas sea pq como tengo que poner y quitar el disco duro cada dia
<BusyBox> lo dejo con la tapa abierta y el disco duro enchufado de mala manera
<BusyBox> y nose si se mueve un poco y se desconecta o que
<BusyBox> nose si es el cable o la placa base o nose
<BusyBox> en el colegio tienen otro sistema para isntalar el disco duro que es mas comodo y tal
<BusyBox> que es como introduciendolo en una ranura y ya esta
<BusyBox> alli nunca me pasa nada
<BusyBox> solo me pasa en mi casa
<dylan66> por ahi debe venir el error
<dylan66> espero que ese comando te sirva
<BusyBox> ok voy a probar, gracias dylan66
<BusyBox> ahora estoy en el portatil de mi madre asi que no desconecto aun xd
<Algabe> Necesito ayuda con iptables http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SFXeibUZ
<Algabe> necesitamos bloquear alguna ip determinada para el uso de las webcam en el webchat de Lightirc en una red irc
<dylan66> otra idea que dan es desde el live c con gparted verificar la particion en la que esta ubuntu BusyBox
<guampa> Algabe: por lo que lei en http://www.lightirc.com/webcam.html usa RTMFP para la webcam, aca dice los puertos que usa http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/164/tn_16499.html
<Algabe> guampa: si pero queremos deshabilitar cierto puerto sin afectar las webcams
<guampa> pero eso no es lo que dijiste anteriormente a menos que no haya entendido
<guampa> que es exactamente lo que queres hacer
<fzeta> nas perlas;-)
<Algabe> guampa: si pero esa es la version nueva la que vamos a poner que no utiliza red5 es de ip a ip es decir consume el ancho de banda de cliente a cliente no de servidor a cliente
<guampa> no me queda en claro que es con precision lo que queres hacer
<Algabe> queremos bloquear el puerto: 1935 para la ip 204.188.250.205
<guampa> saliente o entrante?
<guampa> que transporte? tcp o udp? ambos?
<Algabe> guampa: espera y te digo
<BusyBox> dylan66, no me deja arrancar desde cd :S
<BusyBox> me dice /bin/sh :can't access  tty: job control turned off
<BusyBox> y me sale otra vez el prompt (initranfs)
<BusyBox> T_T
<BusyBox> tengo que comprarme otro pc?
<BusyBox> creo que al final comprare otro pc y ale -.-
<BusyBox> pq no puedo arrancar ni desde disco duro ni desde live cd ...
<dylan66> se complico entonces busibox
<BusyBox> :(
<dylan66> verifica en la bios si esta tildado el booteo desde disco
<dylan66> rom
<BusyBox> si dylan66 pero si antes que me diga esto me deja escoger esto de instalar ubuntu y tal
<BusyBox> el menu principal que te sale cuando insertas el disco de ubuntu
<dylan66> y le das a probar sin intalar y no funciona
<BusyBox> bueno esque en el 7.04 solo hay una opcion
<Algabe> guampa: tcp
<dylan66> no tienes ningun otro livecd?
<BusyBox> que dice directamente Start or install Ubuntu
<BusyBox> le doy aqui y me sale lo que te dije
<dylan66> en un foro dice apretar f6 para que entre sin opciones de acpi pero no se si eso funciona
<BusyBox> dylan66, ya he probado con 2 y me hace lo mismo
<guampa> Algabe: bueno calculo que queres bloquear trafico ENTRANTE en la maquina 204.188.250.205, en ese caso sería sudo iptables -I INPUT -d 204.188.250.205 -p tcp --dport 1935 -j DROP
<guampa> y lo tendrias que correr en 204.188.250.205
<dylan66> varios lo solucionaron con el livecd de gparted
<Algabe> guampa: gracias :)
<guampa> Algabe: tambien podes cambiar -j DROP por -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable o -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-admin-prohibited
<guampa> con el mismo efecto aunque un poco mas "correctin"
<BusyBox> dylan66, f6 en el live cd o en el disco duro?
<BusyBox> o en el grub dle disco duro?
<Algabe> guampa: gracias :D
<dylan66> con el live cd
<guampa> x nada
<Algabe> voy a ver que tal funciona y te digo :)
<BusyBox> dylan66, si le doy a f6 en el menu del livecd me deja editar una linia, que tengo que añadir a la linia?
<BusyBox> para que entre sin opciones de acpi
<BusyBox> acpi=no ?
<Exio> acpi=off
<dylan66> no lo se te trasmiti lo que leio en un foro
<BusyBox> ok gracias
<Exio> nolacpi noacpi acpi=off    <- Eso uso yo
<BusyBox> Exio, da igual el lugar de la linia donde lo ponga no?
<BusyBox> no tiene que seguir ningun orden no?
<BusyBox> en el final por ejemplo va bien verdad?
<Exio> da igual el orden
<BusyBox> ok
<BusyBox> dylan66, pues me pasa lo mismo xd
<BusyBox> y para que sirve eso en teoria?
<BusyBox> :S
<dylan66> eso era por si acpi impoedia el inicio del live cd
<Exio> ??
<Exio> no se que de hablan, :P
<dylan66> BusyBox, no puede iniciar ni de disco duro ni desde livecd
<Exio> ah, ok
<Exio> :))
<BusyBox> en los dos sitios me sale el prompt llamado (initranfs)
<BusyBox> te suena Exio ?
<Algabe> guampa: mira esto
<Algabe> target     prot opt source               destination
<Algabe> DROP  tcp  --  anywhere No-RDNS-Record  tcp dpt:1935
<Algabe> el problema es que no tiene resolucion inversa por eso sale no-rdns-record
<Exio> BusyBox: dos sitios?
<dylan66> en la mayoria de los sitios lo solucionaron con fsck pero primero hay que acceder aunque sea a una tty
<Exio> si si si
<guampa> Algabe: eso es solamente para el display de iptables, si agregas -n no intenta resolverlo
<BusyBox> no se voy a ver si encuentro otro linux que no sea el ubuntu 7.04
<guampa> Algabe: iptables -L -n
<Algabe> ok....
<BusyBox> le he metido un live cd de ubuntu 5.10
<BusyBox> despues de pedirme varias opciones tipo idioma, teclado y etc ahora dice que esta preparando la sesion "en vivo".
<BusyBox> A ver si funciona este :S
<Algabe> guampa: pues no lo bloquea
<Algabe> sigue permitiendole acceder al 1935
<Algabe> target     prot opt source               destination
<Algabe> guampa: DROP  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0  204.188.250.205 tcp dpt:1935
<guampa> Algabe: estas seguro que es tcp el transporte que necesitas bloquear? proba el mismo comando con tcp
<guampa> perdon, con udp
<Algabe> guampa: ok voy a probar
<BusyBox> en fin
<BusyBox> cierro esto
<BusyBox> que vaya bien gente
<Exio> ^^
<Algabe> guampa: No funciona :(
<Algabe> guampa: l problema es que z o n a 5 chat.com.ar esta utilizando nuestro servidor de webcam se conectan a nuestro red5 por el puerto 1935
<Algabe> *el
<guampa> Algabe: pasa por pastebin la salida de iptables -L
<Algabe> guampa: http://pastebin.com/Q0zERBFE
<Algabe> guampa: si te llego?
<guampa> Algabe si recien lo veo
<Algabe> ok :D
<guampa> no entiendo igual, esto se supone que lo estas corriendo en la misma 204.188.250.205 verdad?
<Algabe> guampa: hay un webchat para freenode?
<Algabe> para decirle al chico que entre y te explique que yo tampoco se lo que él quiere hacer.
<guampa> si, busca "freenode webchat"
<guampa> me tengo que ir en 10 minutos
<Algabe> guampa: si ya le dije que entre le acabo de pasar el webchat
<Exio> webchat.freenode.net
<guampa> ok
<Algabe> si
<Algabe> Exio: gracias
<Exio> seguro ya la habias encontrado.
<Algabe> si :p
<Fran___> Buenas tardes/noches
<guampa> buenas
<Algabe> guampa: mira Fran___ es el amigo que necesita la ayuda sobre las iptables
<Fran___> hola guampa mira te cuento
<Fran___> soy administrador de una red de irc que tiene un servicio de webcams con un servidor de red5
<Fran___> y hemos detectado que hay dos redes que utilizan
<guampa> el servicio de uds
<Fran___> ese mismo servidor para emitir sus webcams
<Fran___> si el servicio es nuestro
<Fran___> entonces lo que necesito es bloquear el puerto 1935 y 1936
<Fran___> que es el que utiliza el servidor de red5
<Fran___> para hacer el broadcast
<Fran___> para esas ip
<Fran___> pero por algun motivo que desconozco
<Fran___> no bloquea esa ip
<guampa> necesitan bloquear paquetes originados en el bloque de ips de las otras redes irc, y con destino a su servidor red5, en puertos 1935 y 1936
<Fran___> umm
<Fran___> con lo que eso es harto complicado
<guampa> el servidor esta conectado directamente a internet o tienen un router en el borde?
<Fran___> porque hay mas de 500 ips
<Fran___> hay routers por medio
<Fran___> son maquinas comerciales
<guampa> entonces el bloqueo lo tienen que aplicar en os routers, pero esto ya se va al offtopic
<guampa> unite a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<krokzak> hola
<comandopelapapas> hola  como  puedo aumentar la ram en ubuntu
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: comprando
<comandopelapapas> tan charro , jajaja  mimecar vos saves  como  en windows que  uno le quita espacio al disco duro
<mimecar> eso no es la memoria RAM
<comandopelapapas>  tonces compadre
<mimecar> es el archivo de intercambio
<mimecar> y es mucho más lento que la ram
<comandopelapapas> le cuento por  cosas del destino  no puedo abrir  archivos psd en gimp  toca  intalarel un disco virtual al compu con photoshop  y confio en ubuntu  pero no quiero que s eponga lentejo el compu
<mimecar> aumentar la memoria de intercambio no te ayudará mucho
<comandopelapapas> gracias
<comandopelapapas> toy felix  ya 20 amigos   cambiaron a ubuntu
<BusyBox> dylan66, estas?
<dylan66> aqui estoy BusyBox
<dylan66> solucionaste el problema?
<BusyBox> dylan66,  no, solo me fui un rato en el sofa a relejarme xD
<BusyBox> pero luego recorde que en el disco duro que estoy usando tb tiene windows xp instalado
<BusyBox> y si que me arranca desde allí
<BusyBox> podría hacer lo que me decías d elas particiones desde windows no?
<BusyBox> lo que pasa es que no ve funciona internet desde windows
<BusyBox> supongo que me falta el controlador de red
<Guest81822> hola amigos una consulta, tengo un cd regrabable y cuando intento borrarlo con brasero para grabar otra cosa simplemente no lo borra, hace el proceso, lo expulse pero cuando lo meto de nuevo para grabar algo me sigue mostrando que esta escrito todavia
<BusyBox> de todas formas estoy probando otras cosas que estoy leyendo
<Guest81822> lguien sabe de que otra forma puedo borrar un cd regragable?
<mimecar> ¿te da error al borrarlo?=
<Guest81822> no, me dice que el proceso de borrado termino bien y expulsa el disco
<Guest81822> pero al meterlo de nuevo me aparece como que todavia esta escrito, que no borro nada
<mimecar> sigo con los mismos datos?
<Guest81822> si
<mimecar> puedes probar con k3b
<dylan66> desde windows no podras hacer fsck BusyBox
<dylan66> no se si hay alguna version de gparted para windows
<BusyBox> dylan66, un mensaje que me dice siempre es "ata1: port failed to respond etc etc
<BusyBox> que es eso?
<BusyBox> esto es que el cable funciona mal?
<dylan66> la verdadque ni idea :)
<BusyBox> ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)
<BusyBox> jeje ok
<dylan66> pero probaste iniciar windows?
<dylan66> por que es raro que inicie ese so y nada de linux
<BusyBox> nse, solo habia usado ubuntu
<BusyBox> y cuando tenia que apagar el pc a la fuerza era en ubuntu
<BusyBox> pero windows si que me entra
<BusyBox> lo que no me funciona internet, supongo que es que no tiene el controlador por defecto de mi tarjeta red
<dylan66> busca si puedes usar gparted o alguna herramienta de discos desde windows
<BusyBox> y que hare con gparted?
<dylan66> verificar o reparar la particion donde se encuentra ubuntu
<dylan66> que es lo mismo que fcsk desde consola
<lopulus> hola! quiero hacer un fotolibro y estoy buscando algun editor tipo photoshop.... cual puede ser?
<guampa> !gimp
<kubot> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<lopulus> ok, me lo imaginaba
<guampa> confirmado :)
<Xago> hola amigos...quiero subir un audio a algún servidor, similar a subir videos a youtube. Cuál me recomiendan?
<GridCube> Xago, 4shared?
<Xago> GridCube, qué es eso?
<GridCube> un sitio para compartir archivos por internet que tiene un reproductro flash de mp3 cuando subis uno
<Exio> 4shared ftw!
<snake__> podrian recomendarme algun sofware paresido a este
<snake__> flash cs4
<snake__> para ubuntu
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> sinceramente
<GridCube> no creo que exista algo ni remotamente parecido
<Exio> GridCube: lo malo de 4shared es que usa flash :[
<GridCube> si hay algo en lo que linux falla, y mal, es en departamento de flash
<Exio> jaja
<mimecar> en que casos falla flash?
<GridCube> snake__, si tenes versiones originales podes instalar un windows en una vbox y arriba de eso un flash cs4, siempre que tengas las versiones originales
<GridCube> mimecar, a mi en particular cuando veo yutubs y quiero adelantar el video, obtengo un plugin crash
<mimecar> ok
<GridCube> y no hay editor de flash en linux, a menos que seas ubber y uses compiladores de terminal
<Exio> GridCube: http://youtube.com/html5 :P
<Exio> ese no crashea y anda mas o menos igual :D
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> ya tiene html5?
<GridCube> :o
<Exio> yep
<GridCube> genial
<Exio> GridCube: queres probarlo "asi nomas" agregale &html5=1  un video al final
<Exio> para no activar toda la "beta" :D
<GridCube> no, pero yo no quiero usar flash
<mimecar> con eso no usas flash
<Exio> :P
<GridCube> lo se
<GridCube> por eso
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<jaime> ¿como instalo driver ati en consola?
<jaime> gracias por la informacion
<jaime> hola?
<jaime> nadie me puede decir como instalar driver privativo en consola?
<jaime> Los necesito porque a la hora de instalar gnome , tengo problemas con la tarjeta gráfica
<jaime> y lo veo todo entrecortado
<LinuXMint> Hi
<LinuXMint> perdon hola
<esteban22x> hola , tengo una pregunta, cuanta tarjeta grafica es necesaria para soportar unity?
<d4em0n> ALguien sabe como configurar QQ en linux o en empathy ?
<d4em0n> simplemente no puedo
<chilicuil> esteban22x: cualquiera, unity tiene soporte 2d y 3d
<esteban22x> pero para mi ubuntu se me trava a cada rato
<chilicuil> esteban22x: que version estas usando?
<esteban22x> 11.10
<esteban22x> tengo 1.46 Ghz de procesador  x 2
<chilicuil> esteban22x: cuanta memoria ram tienes?
<esteban22x> 1 Gb
<esteban22x> 500 Mb de swap no se si tenga que ver pero la amplie a 1 Gb
<m4v> esteban22x: la placa de vídeo es lo importante
<esteban22x> como averiguo mi placa de video?
<m4v> "lspci | grep VGA"
<esteban22x> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<esteban22x> es bueno?
<esteban22x> es que haciendo calculos no me cuadra que le haya ido bien windows 7 professional con Aero y todo pero en Ubuntu se me trave a penas intentando activar un par de efectos de compiz
<esteban22x> es que ni Linux Mint ni Fedora 15 ni 16 D:  todas esas distribuciones enventualmente se travan a la media o 2 horas de uso
<chilicuil> debe ser el driver, no es tan bueno como el que viene con windows
<esteban22x> pero no necesitó ningun driver
<esteban22x> solo el driver del wi-fi
<esteban22x> todo lo detectó automaticamente
<esteban22x> ojala en precise pangolin se arregle, vengo desde la 10.04 y ha seguido igual , lo chistoso es que en el LiveCD de esta version se veia lo mas de normal no se trababa para nada, por eso actualize la version o si no hubiera seguido en Fedora que se traba pero no tanto como Ubuntu
<andres_> Hola, como están???
<andres_> necesito pedir una ayuda
<andres_> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 en un  lenovo s10-3  hasta ahora todo relativamente bien.  buena experiencia, pero no funciona sleep/suspender...
<andres_> me pueden ayudar a solucionar esto???
<andres_> Xago, estas???
<Xago> hola andres_
<andres_> jaja  hola!
<andres_> bueno aquí estoy
<Xago> usas Unity, verdad?
<andres_> Sí, por ahora estoy con Unity,  me gusta...  se parece a mac, que es lo que estoy acostumbrado, pero se me enrreda un poco la verdad
<andres_> he probado ubuntu y fedora mucho anteriormente.
<Xago> ya te acostumbrarpas
<andres_> pero no con unity
<andres_> es Bueno??
<andres_> se puede mover para dejar abajo y no a la izquierda??
<Xago> a mí no me agrada mucho...pq soy 'viejo mañoso'
<BussyBox> hola
<andres_> ando en las mismas, pero bueno, habrá que adaptarse...
<Xago> revisaste los settings de energía?
<andres_> fui de los primeros en adaptar el mac osx en su tiempo
<Xago> genial ;)
<andres_> Sí, he hecho de todo...  suspende al cerrar la tapa o al apretar el boton de encendido
<andres_> pero no despierta...  hace un poco de movimiento, y luego se congela
<Xago> le has actualizado todos los parches?
<Xago> sudo apt-get update?
<andres_> si,
<andres_> todo
<Xago> diablos
<Xago> muchachos...alguna idea de porqué ese comportamiento?
<andres_> leí por ahí que podría ser algo llamado nohput
<andres_> o algo así
<Xago> diablos...los masters no están ;)
<andres_> le agregué esa palabra en un directorio /etc/default/config creo que fue
<BussyBox> gente, tengo este problema: (video de 33 segundos) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91TaW1LCRkM <-- pero no puedo iniciar sesion desde un live cd! si que me detecta el cd y le doy a la opcion de que inicie ubuntu live pero luego me hace algo parecido a lo que me sucede cuando quiero iniciar el ubuntu del disco duro :/
<BussyBox> Ahora estoy desde la particion de windows, hay alguna forma de hacer el comando del video con windows o algo parecido?
<andres_> perdón, aquí esta. /etc/default/grub
<Xago> el arranque de ubuntu
<andres_> lo edité en terminal con gedit
<andres_> pero sigue igual
<andres_> uff aprete un boton mal aquí
<andres_> ok de vuelta
<dabor> andres_, despues de editarlo hay que ejecutar sudo update-grub
<BussyBox> alguien tiene idea de que puedo hacer?
<andres_> hola dabor, sí, eso hice...
<andres_> y no funcionó
<andres_> tb reinicié por si acaso
<Xago> y nada?
<andres_> será algo específico a mi equipo???
<andres_> Xago: nada
<Xago> es posible...pero siempre alguien ha encontrado la solución...sino...lo podrían revisar y corregir
<andres_> esta es la línea que edité  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nohpet"
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-14
<Xago> andres_podrías si quieres instalar gnome y trabajar con esa GUI
<Xago> yo lo hice así...como no me gusta la parafernalia...me resulta más cómodo, simple y rápido
<andres_> Xago, podría ser, es algo lento el unity lo que veo....
<andres_> mira, pillé esto...  http://technomess.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-1010-and-lenovo-ideapad-s10-3.html
<Xago> para un netbook..si
<andres_> voy a ver si me resulta, voy a reiniciar y pruebo, y vuelvo a contar si resultó...
<andres_> Xago: lo voy a ver, me llegó el link..
<Xago> al twitter te refieres?
<Xago> qué opinan de subir a gnome shell para notebook? se gana algo?
<andres_> no, no funcionó Xago
<Xago> ??????????
<andres_> revisé el link que me mandaste, ejecuté el comando me dice que ya está instalado
<Xago> el cambio a gnome?
<andres_> no, el link de cambio el archivo grub,
<andres_> para el arreglo de suspender
<Xago> y cuando partes? debería darte la opción de arrancar con gnome
<andres_> dice unity 2d
<andres_> nada más
<Xago> :(
<Xago> extraño
<Xago> reiniciaste. por si acaso?
<andres_> lo instalé limpio, por completo.
<andres_> sí, reinicié
<Xago> y si vas al gestor de software? está instalado?
<andres_> hibernar funciona....  leeeeeeeento, pero funciona
<andres_> voy a revisar
<andres_> dice que el gnome-shell esta instalado, pero no el Gnome Desktop enviorment
<andres_> lo estoy instalando desde ahí, quizas funcione desde ahí
<BussyBox> alguien le suena esta palabra maquiavelica? (initramfs)
<BussyBox> fuuuuuuuck
<atl> una ayudita, algun programa para cambiar los colores de la terminal?
<guampa> que terminal usas?
<Xago> andres_, cómo te fue con gnome-shell?
<andres_> Gnome Shell esta instalado, ahora esoty instalando el Gnome Desktop Eviorment...
<andres_> se está descargando
<atl> No se su nombre, la que viene por defecto en ubuntu 11.10
<dylan66> BussyBox, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91TaW1LCRkM
<guampa> atl, si le haces click derecho ves un menu "perfiles" ?
<BussyBox> dylan66, acabo de escribir este mensaje http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/163462 (soy el que antes estabas ayudando)
<atl> guampa, si , lo que quiero es algo como se ve en la terminal de mint, que el nombre es de un color el sigo de "$" es de otro y los comandos de otro
<guampa> ahhh
<guampa> fijate si te va algo como el que tengo aca, espera
<guampa> escribi export PS1=' ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u\[\033[00m\]@\[\033[01;35m\]\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$'
<guampa> en la terminal, para testearlo
<atl> pues si cambia de color, hay forma de modificarlo?
<BussyBox> dylan66, no sabes que puedo hacer verdad?
<guampa> atl: si, aca hay una guia para los codigos de colores http://www.arwin.net/tech/bash.php
<guampa> donde dice \033 en el que te pase, es equivalente a \e en el link
<guampa> ahi te dice los codigos a usar para cualquier combinacion de colores
<guampa> podes encontrar mucha mas doc buscando "bash colors" o "PS1 color"
<atl> guampa, suena prometedor, intentare, gracias
<guampa> x nada
<dylan66> BussyBox, pregunta de nuevo alguien te puede ayudar
<dylan66> yo ya hice lo posible
<BussyBox> ok dylan66 gracias
<andres_> ya estamos con Gnome
<andres_> Xago: funcionó
<andres_> suspender no, pero estoy en gnome
<andres_> la barra de arriba se puede hacer m+a
<andres_> más delgada???
<orionman> saludos..
<andres_> Xago: cambié el boot al GNOME, no el GNOME Clasicc.  Me gustó mucho el GNOME...  es esl nuevo Gnome???
<Xago> amigos...quien tiene gnome-shell?
<Xago> lo acabo de instalar...y no sé dónde definir la cantidad de escritorios
<Xago> tengo solo dos
<Xago> y quiero los 4 necesarios para activar el cugo
<Xago> cubo
<Exio> Xago: con gnome-shell no puedes tener el cubo
<Exio> gnome-shell es un wm ^^
<Exio> realmente no es un wm, pero podriamos decirle que si lo es. (por las dudas)
<andres_> El escritiro GNOME, vs el GNOME Clasicc no entiendo qué son..
<andres_> son uno es el 2.2, y el otro el 3???
<andres_> va poder andar bien en ubunut11.10???
<orionman> el  genome 3 es  futurista aun la gente no se acostumbra a el..
<andres_> el gnome 3 es el que dice arriba actividades, en vez de Lugares y aplicaciones???
<orionman> pero  se desarrollara......
<andres_> o sea es el gnome 3 lo que me gustó mucho
<andres_> y ese va tener soporte en Ubuntu o eso ya está desechado por unity??
<BussyBox> alguien puede ayudarme?
<BussyBox> aunque creo que es imposible
<luis_> buenas alguien tiene instalado adsl arnet con alarma adt
<Xago> como diablos se generan los otros dos escritorios en gnome-shell? quiero configurar el cubo
<Xago> vaya...cuando abrí otra aplicación en la segunda ventana...apareció una tercera :D
<Xago> esto es demasiado para mi :D
<dylan66> el cubo no funciona en gnome shell
<dylan66> el gestor de ventanas de gnome shell es gnome no ces compiz que es el encargaqdo de mostrar el cubo
<dylan66> el gestor es mutter perdon
<Exio> 22:14 < Exio> Xago: con gnome-shell no puedes tener el cubo
<Exio> Xago: de nuevo lo repito?
<Algabe> como se que version de python-twitter tengo instalada?
<Xago> Exio, me quedó claro....solo estaba empecinado :D
<dabor> Algabe,  apt-cache show python-twitter
<Algabe> dabor: gracias
<Algabe> dabor: puedo actualizar python solamente? sudo apt-get update python ?
<dabor> Algabe, esa orden no existe
<Algabe> haha
<Algabe> bueno en fedora solo yum update aplicacion
<Algabe> pero en debian y ubuntu no?
<dabor> Algabe, deberias tener todo el sistema actualizado
<Algabe> ok :S
<Exio> Algabe: apt-get install paquete
<dabor> Algabe, si necesitas actualizar un solo paquete en ubuntu, vas a tener que bajarlo y ejecutar : sudo dpkg -i paquete
<Exio> Si la versión en el repositorio es "mas nueva" instalara esa
<Exio> sino, simplemente dira "El paquete se encuentra en la maxima versión disponible"
<Exio> tambien puedes forzar a usar paquetes de determinada rama usando el /etc/apt/preferences, pero ese es otro tema.
<Algabe> es que quiero actualizar el python-twitter
<Exio> "rama" = "version"
<Exio> Algabe: apt-get install python-twitter
<Exio> :P
<dabor> Exio, eso es en debian :-)
<Exio> dabor: ubuntu no usa apt-get?
<Algabe> Exio: ya esta instalado
<Algabe> <XeN> Error: No module named oauth2
<Exio> Algabe: pero si instala instalado  lo actualiza
<dabor> Exio, no usa ramas, usa versiones diferentes
<Exio> dabor: vale, lo corregi luego
<Exio> pero en si es lo mismo
<Exio> en ves de poner "testing" pones "oneiric"
<Exio> :P
<dabor> Exio, nunca lo probé de esa manera
<Exio> dabor: =)
<dabor> Exio, suena que deberia funcionar ;-)
<Exio> dabor: pues al menos con repos de maverick funcionaba ;)
<dabor> Exio, no es muy lógico hacerlo  en ubuntu pero eso es otro tema :-)
<Exio> dabor: si si si, lo se, pero igual nunca esta de mas tenerlo
<Exio> por si queres "desactualizar" algo
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<monster> buenas noches, podria alguno darme una orientación acerca de como ver los registros de arranque de ubuntu, esque hace unas horas se volvio loco, y no se por que, no queria arrancar, al parecer son los usb, pues desconectandolos arranco, pero no puedo ver por que, tampoco el ubuntu tiene como matar las x, y la convinación control+alt+impr resuit me dio resultado...
<Sapote_> monster: los registros estan en /var/log/
<Sapote_> monster: de todas formas, solo empiezan a registrar a partir de determinado momento
<monster> sapote conoces alguna aplicación grafica para verlos, o administrarlos ..
<Sapote_> more o cat
<Sapote_> cd /var/log/
<Sapote_> more dmesg
<monster> en ubuntu, por que en kde esta kdelogs
<Sapote_> more syslog
<Sapote_> lamentablemente no me llevo con las apliciones graficas
<monster> esque no c lo que busco, mi ubuntu se me congelo, no podia salir de las x, no podia hacer un control+alt+impr resuit,. nada...
<chapo> Alguien ha visto al arp-?
<bruno> bruno
<bruno> hola gente, como andan?
<Guest29917> una consulta...ya tengo instalado en mi maquina ubuntu 11.10, corro algun riesgo si instalo en otra particion windows?
<emilio89> buenas noches
<emilio89> estoy haciendo una instalacion personalizada de ubuntu y quisiera saber como instalar correctamente synaptic y que al ingresar la pass de admin no funcona
<brian998> hola!
<brian998> tengo un problema con el chat de video
<N3x4> Inframundo, !
<Inframundo> N3x4 aguanta mierda!
<Inframundo> cargoso que sos!
<N3x4> ¬¬
<N3x4> !lenguaje Inframundo
<kubot> Inframundo: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<szyba> Hola , ahora estoy configurando el cliente pptp de ubuntu hasta ahora todo bien , pero no se si es necesario seleccionar las tres opciones de compresion tcp, bsd,... y no se tampoco desde donde activar en ubuntu el filtro pptp
<gazz> hola como se llama el modificador para q una accion abierta con shell no dependa de la propia shell
<gazz> fin??
<gazz> no me acuerdo
<szyba> muy didactico ese monologo
<gazz> es asi??
<gazz> es con fin??
<guampa> gazz: que quiere decir que no dependa de la propia shell?
<emilio89> buenos dias
<gazz> q cuando cierre la shell no se cierre la aplicacion
<guampa> comando &
<gazz> ok
<N3x4> luego disown
<N3x4> :D
<N3x4> comando & disown
<guampa> en mi experiencia nunca o necesite
<guampa> siempre cerre los shells y el proceso quedo
<N3x4> guampa, a mi pocas veces me pasa, pero aveces se me sale
<gazz> ok ok
<N3x4> y no da para perder algo abierto
<gazz> gracias
<N3x4> jaja
<guampa> nop
<szyba> En la pptp de ubuntu es necesario seleccionar las tres opciones de compresion tcp, bsd,..?
<guampa> no hace mal, normalmente lo negocia con el server
<szyba> quieres decir que el server se encarga de dsrle la configuracion mas apropiada?
<guampa> eso depende, pero en este caso quise decir que si el server no soporta compresion la misma no sera habilitada, eso es "negociar"
<Xago> quien conoce la opcion mget del comando ftp, que indique confirmación de "mget *.*"???
<Xago> y no tener que estar pendiente...uno a uno
<szyba> bien ya esta claro pero el filtro  pptp desde donde se activa en ubuntu?
<guampa> filtro pptp?
<szyba> si en windows se activa desde los protocolos de conexion
<szyba> pero en ubuntu no lo encuentro
<szyba> es un filtro para los paquetes tcp del pptp creo que es eso
<szyba> aunque no estoy del todo seguro
<guampa> calculo que será habilitar el paso de trafico pptp
<guampa> si tu maquina es cliente no tenes que hacer nada normalmente
<guampa> depende tu config de firewall
<guampa> en el caso del server tenes que habilitar GRE y el puerto pptp
<szyba> que es gre?
<guampa> el protocolo similar a ppp usado para encapsular al protocolo ip
<guampa> es el que realmente constituye el "tunel"
<szyba> ok entendido , solo una cosa mas el pptp supongo que sera un cliente privativo  , aun asi este cliente en ubuntu es posible que sea un poco mas seguro que el usado en windows?
<guampa> pptp es estandar
<guampa> no es propietario el protocolo, las implementaciones podran serlo tal vez
<guampa> pero las que usa ubuntu no
<szyba> el pptp de ubuntu es open source o no?
<guampa> sip
<szyba> entonces eso ya es una garantia de seguridad aunque el pptp por diseño sea el mas vulnerable de su genero
<guampa> nah
<guampa> pptp es inseguro y punto
<guampa> hay multiples ataques demostrados
<szyba> si pero es el mas sencillo de usar
<szyba> y el mas compatible
<szyba> y en ubuntu gusta mucho mas usarlo que el de windows por ejemplo
<guampa> openvpn tambien es sencillo, pero bueno la eleccion de cual vpn depende de muchas cosas
<szyba> bien debo de entender que pptp seria de inseguro como el IE openvpn  seria el ff y ssh2 seria el chromiun  en seguridad ,sirve el simil ?
<guampa> para mi no son comparables, y ssh no es una vpn aunque se pueden improvisar vpns de capa 2 y 3 con ssh no esta pensado para eso
<guampa> esto igual seria mejor que continue en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<szyba> ok bye
<fabio__> holas, tengo un demonio ejecutando con un usuario, le he cambiado el bashrc de ese usuario para que tenga un umask distinto, pero el demonio me sigue creando los ficheros asi
<fabio__> si reinicio el demonio me cargara el bashrc?
<tekno|work> alguien sabe
<tekno|work> porque no funciona los audiso de real player en firefox sobre ubuntu?
<tekno|work> o como hacerlos funcionar
<tekno|work> ?
<batok> donde podré obtener el sources.list que aplique correctamente a fuentes existentes para karmic koala?
<cossier> batok: es un poco antigua esa distro mucho mejor la Lucid lynx que es LTS
<batok> Necesito sue sea precisamente esa distribucion
<batok> pero ya encontré http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<cossier> batok: :-)
<batok> se sustituye us.archive pro old-releases con algun editor y ya
<batok> gracias
<Xago> cauros....algún server en USA gratis y que permita subir 7 Gb?
<Xago> me refiero FTP
<Xago> para que la transmisión sea expedita
<mimecar> Xago: tu cuenta de google
<Xago> mimecar, google????? explicame...no entiendo nada!!!
<mimecar> hay programas que usan la cuenta de gmail como una unidad de red
<frangor> hola
<Xago> mimecar, y como cuál sería??
<mimecar> son programas de windows
<Xago> que laaaataaaaa :(
<cousteau> y... seguro que eso no se puede hacer en linux?
<cousteau> e.g.  http://imapfs.sourceforge.net/
<guampa> estaria limitado por el tamaño de los adjuntos
<frangor> de q hablan??
<guampa> pero se puede partir el/los archivos en partes
<mimecar> guampa: lo monta como una unidad de red (otra cosa es que te admita archivos muy grandes)
<guampa> si, lo probe y anda. no se el tema del limite de tamaño
<frangor> mimecar, q programa de windows?
<mimecar> uno para hacer una unidad de red con gmail
<cousteau> hmm, antes en hardy había una cosa llamada "gmailfs"
<cousteau> guampa, entonces como fat32 pero un poco más estricto
<guampa> gmail tiene interfaz imap tambien, pero el limite seguramente debe estar tambien
<mimecar> Xago: ¿que ancho de banda de subida tienes?
<frangor> hay alternativas mas guapas.. como sharespark
<cousteau> esa es otra... en mime los archivos aumentan un 33%
<cousteau> no sé si existe un modo "raw" para comunicarse con imap
<eliricci> hola ivan soy isaac
<fsbassplayer> saludos amigos, una pregunta
<fsbassplayer> como puedo bajarle la velocidad a un video en ubuntu 10.10???
<dylan66>  en vlc lo podes enlentecer
<fsbassplayer> ok
<teknoduke> hi o/
<Vicente> Buenas noches,como puedo agrandar las barras de los programas y aplicaciones,lo veo todo muy pequeño
<Vicente> me ocurre en algunos programas y por mas vueltas que le doy no veo forma
<Vicente> alguien sabe que ocurre en internet no encuetro solucion
<dylan66> manda una imagen para ver
<Vicente> como puedo mandarla??
<Vicente> no lo he hecho nunca
<mimecar> sube la imagen a imagehack
<Vicente> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/214/pantallazo1bd.png/
<Vicente> ES bueno??
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Vicente> 10.4
<mimecar> quieres hacer al panel más grande?
<dylan66> que es lo que se ve chico?
<dylan66> no me doy cuenta
<Vicente> como ves e la imagen wine se ve todo muy pequeño,eso me pasa con otras aplicaciones y con el amsn igual
<mimecar> ¿las letras de "Configuración de wine"?
<Vicente> correcto
<dylan66> wine es normal por que no se integra con el sistema es una api
<Vicente> tengo el pc conectado a la tele 50"
<mimecar> si las letras de las aplicaciones de ubuntu son pequeñas puedes hacerlas más grandes desde el panel de control
<mimecar> con wine es más complicado
<Vicente> me pasa lo mismo con el amsn
<dylan66> usas una tele de monitor?
<Vicente> solo veo l que escribo por que puedo agrandar las letas pero el resto se queda muy pequeño
<mimecar> Vicente: abre el panel de control de gnome y pon la letra más grande
<Vicente> si todo en el escritorio lo veo bien,lo configure todo para el tamaño del tv con letras grndes etc
<dylan66> configuraste la resolucion del monitor en ls preferencias?
<Vicente> solo me ocurre en algunas cosas com win-amsn etc
<mimecar> el tamaño de las letras se aplica al escritorio y a las aplicaciones
<mimecar> Vicente: te pasa el problema en aplicaciones de Ubuntu?
<Vicente> no,si abro el reproductor de video o musica y otras cosas no me ocurre
<Vicente> aviáis  visto esto antes?
<mimecar> ejecutas AMSN en ubuntu verdad?
<Vicente> si claro
<mimecar> entonces no tiene mucho sentido que te salgan en ese programa las fuentes pequeñas
<Vicente> es todo pequeño,en la barra de estado las letrs son pequeñas
<mimecar> aclarate
<mimecar> las letras son pequeñas en la aplicación o en la barra de estado?
<Vicente> perdon antes te explicaba que lo veo todo pequeño meno lo que yo escribo
<mimecar> ¿que tamaño de fuente tienes ahora?
<Vicente> mediana
<mimecar> tamaño en puntos ?
<Vicente> no se ,lo iro
<Vicente> lo miro
<Vicente> vale en aplicacones 18 y ventanas 16
<mimecar> si le pones 35 o 40 lo ves bien?
<Vicente> si la pongo tan grande el sistema me dice que es demasiado grnde
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> yo lo dejo por hoy
 * mimecar se va al mundo real (TM)
<Vicente> te subo un par de imagenes para que veas la diferecia y asi me puedas entender mejor
<Vicente> http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/480/pantallazo2rx.png
<Vicente> http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/9126/pantallazo1dx.png
<Vicente> esta es la diferencia de como se ve el amsn e tamaño y el brasero
<Vicente> dylan66 estas por aqui??
<dylan66> si lo vi Vicente
<dylan66> pero me parece algo normal que amsn lo muestre asi
<dylan66> trata de cambiarlo en las preferencias del propio programa
<Vicente> no ves una dferencia tremenda?
<Vicente> le di il bueltas y solo me deja cambiar el tamaño de las letras
<dylan66> no has probado el emesene?
<Vicente> no,prove el kopete y ocurre lo mismo
<Vicente> lo probare a ver
<Vicente> de todas formas muchas gracias por el interés
<lopulus> hay alguna sala de gimp?
<Vicente> desconecto ya es tarde
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-15
<gazz> hola quiero monitorizar las temperaturas de mi pc alguien sabe como???
<gazz> grax
<dylan66> instala lm_sensors
<gazz> ok
<gazz> grax
<dylan66> luego pon sensors-detect en la consola y das si a todo
<gazz> hay alguna version más gráfica??
<dylan66> cada vez que quieres ver tu temp pones en consola sensors
<dylan66> esto no es grafico jeje
<dylan66> tambien esta psensors
<gazz> si es grafico mejor .. me gustaria más
<dylan66> y hay una extension de gnome shell para ver la temperatura en el panel superior
<gazz> e encontrado esto
<gazz> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Monitorizar_temperaturas_de_hardware
<dylan66> esa es la opcion que te di antes por consola
<dylan66> que ubuntu tienes?
<gazz> 10.04
<gazz> http://wpitchoune.net/blog/psensor/
<gazz> este mejor??
 * ChamanGT saluda ø/
<dylan66> en 10.04 esta gnome 2
<dylan66> tienes applets para el panel
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> investigaré gracias
<gazz> ahora vuelvo
<gazz> dylan66, no funcionó... no me sale en el panel...
<gazz> si lo tecleo como comando si q me salen las temperaturas, pero no aparecen graficamente
<g4zz> una cuestión
<g4zz> un archivo como este q puede ser???replay_arp-1117-170238.cap
<g4zz> se puede borrar?
<debsan> g4zz, estuviste haciendo cosas malas ?
<g4zz> q cosas??
<g4zz> no
<g4zz> si apenas se instalar
<g4zz> es un virus??
<g4zz> se puede borrar??
<g4zz> la verdad q no sé... pruebo casi todo lo q veo por la red
<g4zz> por la web
<debsan> a mi me suena a un archivo creado por aircrack
<g4zz> a pues puede ser vi un tutorial en youtube de eso
<debsan> usa el comando file
<g4zz> :/
<debsan> g4zz, jeje ok. fijate que tiene, por ahi esta alguna clave wep
<g4zz> bueno
<g4zz> lo borré
<debsan> ok
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien sabria ayudarme en este dilema pues al intentar ver una distribucion delinux  wifi way mi pc no lograba cargar del todo
<rommel> despues al prender mi pc normalmente no me deja elegir entrar por linux o windows
<rommel> creo q se extropio el groob
<dabor> rommel, que error te da?
<dabor> rommel, que hiciste para que deje de andar?
<rommel> mira tan solo arranca windows
<jgg> hola
<rommel> no me deja entrar a elejir como hantes
<dabor> rommel, reinstalaste windows?
<jgg> poca gente veo por aquí?
<g4zz> a mi me paso algo parecido
<rommel> si reinstale si seven
<g4zz> hace tiempo
<rommel> por q al querer ver una distribucion de linux wi fi way
<jgg> hablar de Windows es casi pecado no? jejeje
<rommel> no me terminaba de cargar
<dabor> rommel, bueno se borró el grub del MBR, vas a tener que recuperar y reinstalr el grub
<rommel> en mi pc
<rommel> asi q deje de intentarlo
<GranPython> Buenas, bajé un iso de debian, ya no tengo cd así que lo grabé en un dvd.
<GranPython> pero no me "bootea"
<jgg> mal grabado
<rommel> y al desistir quise prender mi pc y no me dejaba arrancar windows
<GranPython> O sea, no arrancá. el disco
<jgg> mal grabado Python
<GranPython> si?
<dabor> GranPython, unetbootin te la copia a un pendrive, si tu PC inicia desde usb te puede servir
<rommel> despues de intentar arreglar el arranque de windows y no lograrlo reistale windows
<jgg> tienes bien configurada la bios
<jgg> ??
<rommel> y ahora no me deja elejir el arrannque de la pc entra directamente en windows
<dabor> rommel, ya te expliqué porque
<rommel> dabor no entiendo
<jgg> Python?
<rommel> no yo tenia particionada mi pc
<rommel> con ubuntu  y seven
<dabor> rommel, al instalar windows borraste el gestor de arranque de linux
<rommel> si algo de eso lei
<rommel> como poder solucionar eso?
<GranPython> Entonces no hay ningun problema al grabar un iso que es para cd a un dvd,amigo?
<dabor> rommel, recuperando el grub que es el gestor de arranque
<jgg> en principio no
<jgg> tienes bien configurada la bios
<rommel> y como se hace eso? la gran pregunta
<jgg> para que te arranque desde el dvd
<jgg> ??
<GranPython> pues sí, como he probado con otros dvd si funciona.
<jgg> entonces probablemente es que esté grabado mal
<jgg> prueba con otra copia
<GranPython> xD Bueno.
<chilicuil> rommel: puedes utilizar el LiveCD de Ubuntu para recuperarlo
<chilicuil> !google recuperar grub ubuntu
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<rommel> sabrias guiarme chilicuil
<jgg> alguien ha seguido un video tutorial para LPI?
<jgg> de pago eh?
<jgg> no cutrillo de youtube
<chilicuil> rommel: mira, en esta pagina hay un manual http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2009/12/08/recuperar-grub-2/
<jgg> ¿Alguien es LPI?
<rommel> ok
<rommel> gracias
<jgg> ¿Alguien LPI?
<chilicuil> nop, aunque tambien me gustaria hacer el examen jgg
<jgg> sabes algo acerca de los videotutoriales?
<jgg> es cuestión de precio/calidad
<chilicuil> jgg: no, para el examen solo he leido libros y manuales en internet, gratis
<jgg> academia presencial 750 €
<jgg> estoy dudando lo de los videos por eso te lo digo
<jgg> es mas ameno
<jgg> el manual ya lo tengo
<jgg> y hacen examenes de prueba
<chilicuil> ohh, eso es mucho dinero, no lo vale un curso para eso, y menos para los primeros II niveles
<jgg> linux-magazine 250€
<chilicuil> pero cada quien sabe, creo que eso es #offtopic aqui
<jgg> paulpaulito 45 € mes
<jgg> se pasan con los precios por eso yo prefiero prepararlo por mi cuenta
<jgg> pero los videos de muestra pintan bien
<chilicuil> oh, en ese caso deberias ir por ellos y luego colgarlos en la red ;)
<jgg> ya lo he pensado
<jgg> los capturo y los cuelgo en youtube
<jgg> pa los koleguitas linuxeros
<chilicuil> n___n
<jgg> lo que hay en youtube es malillo
<jgg> básico y desordenado
<chilicuil> bueno, algunas personas consideran a la LPI como mala perse
<jgg> ya que uno lleva tiempo en este Universo... un titulito???
<chilicuil> pero eso si es totalmente offtopic xD
<jgg> LPI tiene mucha paja
<jgg> offtopic? :(
<chilicuil> sip, aqui solo se habla de cuestiones tecnicas
<jgg> ok mano... excuse moi
<chilicuil> pero mientras no nos cachen, jujuju
<jgg> si, si somos delincuentes
<jgg> si me cruzo con Gates... me encarcelan
<jgg> sabes que windows 8 va a impedir instalar Linux no?
<chilicuil> nop ni idea
<jgg> pues si
<jgg> mediante un arranque encriptado
<jgg> el caso es que o tienes linux solo o nada
<jgg> y cuando salga w8 vendrá la guerra
<jgg> se acabaron las particiones
<chilicuil> genial =), espero que no les sea contraproducente n.n!
<jgg> a mucha gente le dara miedo
<jgg> para tirarse al charco de tener solo Linux hay que saber un poquito
<jgg> yo ni me acuerdo del Windows
<chilicuil> seguramente saldra un workaround, eso siempre sale...
<jgg> seguro... pero para novatos le hacen la pascua
<jgg> no se podrán lanzar a descubrir linux
<jgg> ni en live
<jgg> nos quedamos solos coleguitas
 * chilicuil se prepara para el diluvio
<jgg> lo que hace falta es que empiecen a vender pcs y portatiles con linux de casa
<jgg> los escritorios cada vez son mas chulos
<jgg> a la gente le gustaria
<chilicuil> sip, aunque muchos programas suck aun
<chilicuil> cofcof, libreoffice, coff, coff
<jgg> falta camino... pero va bien
<jgg> yo también echo en falta cosillas pero...
<jgg> ser libre cuesta un precio
<GranPython> alguien le aparece una barra en la pagina principal de google?
<jgg> una barra donde?
<GranPython> abajito de del logo
<rommel> señores alguien conoce cual es la distribucion mas liviana en linux y como conseguirla o desde donde descargarla?
<GranPython> a mi me aprarecío
<jgg> todas son livianas
<chilicuil> rommel: tiny corelinux =)
<jgg> pero solo consola o chorraditas de escritorio?
<GranPython> creo que es mi historial de navegacion
<jgg> ahá... curioso Python
<jgg> estoy viendo un docu sobre Linus Torvals
<jgg> y parecía tonto..???
<jgg> jeje
<jgg> es un mostro
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> boy a hacer lo del groob
<jgg> bueno chicos y chicas... como no teneis mucha marcha os dejo solitos... bye, un placer
<guampa> habra que poner un banner cuando la gente entra que el canal social es al lado?
<chilicuil> no los culpes guampa, si no llevara anos entrando al canal tambien creeria que se puede hablar sobre cualquier cosa linuxera, y mas cuando no hay gente hablando
<chilicuil> en #ubuntu aunque quieras no se puede
<guampa> no digo por eso, aca un poco de offtopic se permite igual, mas que nada lo decia porque encima se enoja
<guampa> ;)
<chilicuil> jeje, ooou, no note el tono >_<
<GranPython> :(
<GranPython> no se puede
<GranPython> "quemar"
<Administrador> buenas noches alguien sabria como hacer para recuerar grot
<Administrador> estoy intentando y no lo logro
<Administrador> resitale windos y ahora no me deja selecionar linux u windows
<m4v> grot? te refieres al grub?
<dylan66> desde un live cd Administrador
<Administrador> dylan66: estoy con eso en mi otra pc pero no lo logro
<m4v> windows sobreescribe el grub cuando lo instalas, tenés que reinstalar el grub desde un livecd
<m4v> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<dylan66> debe montar la particion en la que esta ubuntu
<dylan66> y reinstalar grub
<Administrador> m4v segui un tuto pero no lo logro
<Administrador> tengo  10.04 ubuntu
<Administrador> no se si tiene grut 2 o super grot
<Administrador> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Administrador> desde este tuto no lo logre
<dylan66> que fallo?
<Administrador> reinicie y sigue arrancando windos solamente sin dejarme elegir el grot
<dylan66> se llama GRUB
<dylan66> utilice de ese tuto la parte que dice recuperar grub desde un live cd
<Administrador> al copiar esto # grub-install /dev/sda  me sale
<dylan66> eso es con supergrub disc
<Administrador> que no se puede crear el fichero regular
<dylan66> utiliza lo que viene mas abajo
<Administrador> ok
<Administrador> aver como me va
<dylan66> fdisk -l
<dylan66> te dira la particion en la que esta ubuntu
<Administrador> cual seria amigo
<Administrador> disculpa mi oca experiencia
<Administrador> no lo logro
<Administrador> no me guiarias
<dylan66> manda un pastebin con la captura de lo que te de el comando fdisk -l
<dylan66> si puedes
<Administrador> boy a intentar desde la pc afectada
<ubuntu> buenas noches
<ubuntu> buenas noches
<ubuntu> estaba como administrador en la otra pc
<ElVillano> buenas noches
<ubuntu> aca les subo un pastebin
<dylan66> dale
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770739/
<ubuntu> este paste es sobre lo que me sale en la consola con fdisk
<dylan66> es la l no la i
<dylan66> la letra ele
<ubuntu> quiero recuperar el grub
<dylan66> sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> dylan66: te pase un pastebin
<dylan66> esta mal puesto el comando ubuntu
<ubuntu> no se cual es la particion ni como montarla en mnt
<ubuntu> aver
<dylan66> pone tal cual lo que te indico ahi mas arriba
<Administrador> a era l y no 1
<dylan66> si
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770740/
<Administrador> como seguir
<ubuntu> ahora
<dylan66> monta la sda5
<Administrador> como se hace
<dylan66> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<dylan66> luego elresto de los dispositivos
<dylan66> estas en el tutorial?
<Administrador> me dise que no existe
<dylan66> estas desde el live cd?
<Administrador> si
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770741/
<dylan66> en la consola?
<Administrador> si
<dylan66> debes poner atencion
<dylan66> no la copiaste igual a lo que te dive
<dylan66>  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<dylan66> estoy debe copiarse exactamente sino no funciona
<Administrador> ahora
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770744/
<dylan66> sigue el tutorial monta los demas dispositivos
<dylan66> ahora esta bien
<dylan66> esta montada
<dylan66> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<dylan66> eso y lo que dice el tutorial
<Administrador> porfavor me pasas los demas por pastebin
<dylan66> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770746/
<Administrador> me equiboco con los esacios
<dylan66> los signos de peso no los pongas
<dylan66> debes copiar y pegar
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770748/
<dylan66> te repito
<dylan66> los comandos deben poner tal cual respetando los estacios
<dylan66> sino no funcionan
<dylan66> espacios
<Administrador> ya copie todo
<Administrador> me falta el ultimo aso
<dylan66> no te dio errores?
<Administrador> dise q solo ponga dsa
<Administrador> esta bien?
<Administrador> no
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> sda
<Administrador> ahi te paso un aste
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770752/
<dylan66> falta el ultimo comando
<dylan66> el mas importante
<dylan66> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770755/
<dylan66> salio todo bien
<ubuntu> creo que esta bien que te parece
<dylan66> ahora reinicia y quita el cd
<ubuntu> bueno ahora reinisiare aver como me ba
<dylan66> una vez adentro de ubuntu ejecuta en consola sudo update-grub
<ubuntu> sera eso nada mas o hay q hacer algo mas despues
<ubuntu> a ok
<jesuselifelet> :)
<Administrador> por otro lado sabrias o conoces alguna distribucion q sea bien libiana
<Administrador> para iinstalar en una netbot de solo 4 gb de disco
<dylan66> y de ram?
<jesuselifelet> maemo
<Administrador> dylan66: que era lo q havia que hacer como ultimo
<dylan66> sudo update-grub
<dylan66> pero desppues
<dylan66> que reiniciies sin el cd
<Administrador> gracias
<Administrador> ahora boy a reiniciar para ver si entra en windows
<dylan66> debe aparecer grub y entrar en ubuntu primero
<Administrador> si ya lo hise
<dylan66> ahhh
<Administrador> dylan66: tengo un problema con una netbot q solo tiene 4 gb de disco rigido
<dylan66> te pregunte cuanta memoria ram tiene
<Administrador> que distribucion podria instalarle de linux y que pueda hacer una iso a un pen drive
<Administrador> a espera q yate digo
<Administrador> esta pc tiene xp
<Administrador> como saver la memoria ram
<Katarcis> Clic derecho en Mi PC propiedades
<dylan66> ahi mismo como dice Katarcis
<Administrador> que menso
<Administrador> entre ahi pero no mire bien estoi un poco bastante dormido al parecer
<Administrador> tiene 630 mhz,504 mb de ram
<dylan66> fedora con lxde, lubuntu o debian con lxde segun mi opinion podrian andar
<Katarcis> mm
<Katarcis> O con openbox
<Katarcis> y tint2
<Katarcis> Queda bien
<Administrador> y como hacer para instalarlo desde un pen drive
<dylan66> crear un liveusb con una herramienta
<Administrador> como asi porfavor
<dylan66> como dice Katarcis openbox solo gasta unos 100mb si no hay mas nada abierto solo el sistema
<Administrador> eso si tengo un cd de wifi way de linus y no me carga desde la lectora no se porq orq en esta pc si carga bien
<Administrador> y en la otra no
<Katarcis> Administrador,  Piensas hacerlo con usb desde xp o desde otro linux
<Administrador> pero bueno sera eso despues
<Administrador> desde cualquiera Katarcis
<Administrador> porq tengo una con xp y una con ubuntu
<Administrador> en este momento
<Administrador> seria mejor con la de ubuntu
<Administrador> q es mas raida esa pc
<Katarcis> bueno
<Administrador> habra una en español
<dylan66> pueden instalar en el disco duro de r g y dejar el usb para la home
<dylan66> 4 gigas
<Katarcis> No entiendo
<Katarcis> quiere usar la usb para instalar el sistema
<Katarcis> o instalarlo con una usb
<dylan66> creo que quiere usar un live usb
<Administrador> mira seria instalar desde un usb
<Administrador> porq la netbott no tiene lectora de cd
<dylan66> por que el disco tiene solo 4 gigas
<Katarcis> El disco duro tiene 4 gigas?
<Administrador> si solo 4 gb
<dylan66> ahh eso
<Administrador> si
<Colo_ar> eee?
<Katarcis> Pues mejor puppy linux
<Katarcis> o Algo asi
<Colo_ar> 701?
<Katarcis> No?
<Administrador> que opinan de ppluma
<Katarcis> No lo conozco
<Administrador> puse en el buscador
<Katarcis> Pues podrias usar live cd y dejar la usb para eso
<Katarcis> o no se mejor no jeje
<Administrador> Katarcis: entonces lo que no c es como hacer para bajar una copia iso a un pendrive
<Katarcis> mira
<dylan66> eso se hace con netbootin
<Katarcis> baja la iso a la pc normal
<dylan66> es muy facil de usar
<Katarcis> luego instalar unetbootin en ubuntu
<Administrador> como
<Katarcis> y lo instalas en el pen
<Katarcis> lo instalas en ubuntu con
<Administrador> aver
<Katarcis> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Katarcis> esta en los repositorios hasta donde me acuerdo
<Administrador> entonces como saver que distribucion seria la mas liviana y segura
<Katarcis> mm que piensas hacer en la pc
<Administrador> quiero formatearla
<Administrador> sacarle xp
<Administrador> y ponerle una distr.mas liviana
<Administrador> dado que no quiero que siga con xp por lo que ya savemos conyeba tener windos sin antivirus
<dylan66> no se como es el tema de las actualizaciones y la usabilidad de esas distribuciones tan livianas
<dylan66> como pupilinux
<dylan66> solo las probe en virtualbox
<Katarcis> es que son  livianas
<Katarcis> para salvar pc's asi
<Colo_ar> tuve un año y mas la 10.04 en un eee701 de 4gb
<Colo_ar> todo bien
<Administrador> asi
<Administrador> Colo_ar: te fue bien
<Katarcis> Pero ahora ubuntu con unity y todo eso
<Katarcis> No creo
<Administrador> cuanto ocupa la 10.04
<Administrador> no demanda mas memoria ram
<Administrador> de 512 en adelante creo
<Katarcis> Yo tenia 512
<dylan66> con 500 megas de ram hasta karmic coala andaba bien
<Colo_ar> tenia 512 y le puse 2 gb
<Katarcis> y con gnome 2 funciona bien
<Katarcis> pero mejor openbox
<Katarcis> va rapido
<Administrador> Katarcis:
<Administrador> y desde donde puedo bajar openbox
<dylan66> con dos gigas puedes usar gnome shell
<Colo_ar> ahora la tengo con openbox y vuela!!!!!!!!!1
<Katarcis> openbox esta en los repositorios
<dylan66> openbox es el gestor de ventanas no la distro
<Administrador> habra alguna pagina oficial
<Administrador> y como seria
<Katarcis> Administrador,  su puedes instalar por ejemplo ubuntu
<Administrador> porque tengo 10.04 en mi pc
<Katarcis> luego instalar openbox en ubuntu
<Katarcis> y ya
<Administrador> pero quiero oenbox para la netboot de mmi hiija
<Katarcis> que edad tiene tu hija
<Katarcis> no es tan sencillo
<Administrador> 12
<Administrador> y la madre
<Administrador> jjjjjj
<Katarcis> Openbox es tan liviano porque no muestra nada
<Katarcis> no tiene paneles
<Katarcis> y muestra el menu con clic derecho en el escritorio
<Administrador> ok
<Colo_ar> tenes que configurar todo
<Administrador> ok
<Katarcis> aunque puedes instalar un panel que se llama tint2
<dylan66> pobre niña con openbox
<Katarcis> que es liviano tambien
<Katarcis> yo lo uso en gnome 3
<dylan66> le va a parecer reaburrida la pc
<Colo_ar> lo mejor comprale mas memoria y le pones 10.04 y va a poder usar compiz
<Colo_ar> de lo contrario no creo que la quiera tocar jejej
<Administrador> y como saver cuanta memoria soorta esta placa
<Colo_ar> que net es?
<Administrador> ademas el tema es que nunca e echo una instalacion desde un usb
<Colo_ar> es igual a las de cd
<Colo_ar> solo inicias de usvçb
<Colo_ar> usb
<Administrador> es un procesador de 900 mhz
<Colo_ar> no es una asus por casualidad?
<Administrador> si
<Colo_ar> igual a esta entonces jaja
<Colo_ar> soporta 2gb
<Administrador> que me sujeris
<Administrador> a entiendo
<Administrador> entonces a comprar memoria
<Colo_ar> y si
<Colo_ar> no es cara
<Administrador> entiendo
<Colo_ar> 20 dol
<Katarcis> pero tiene tarjeta de video
<Colo_ar> si
<Administrador> a esa es otra buena pregunt
<Administrador> como saver eso
<Katarcis> pues xD
<Katarcis> depende
<Katarcis> yo abriria la torre y miraria XD
<Administrador> en xp
<dylan66> a mi me salio 30 dolares una memoria ddr2 corsair de 1 gb
<dylan66> es una netbook no tiene torre
<Administrador> asi es
<Katarcis> en windows no me acuerdo como se mira eso
<Administrador> ok
<Colo_ar> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Administrador> que es eso
<Administrador> ati radeos 9600
<Administrador> esta es la placa de video
<Colo_ar> no es una eee 701 series?
<Katarcis> ME voy
<Katarcis> hasta la proxima
<Katarcis> bye
<Colo_ar> o/
<Administrador> esera
<Colo_ar> administrador a mi me andaba muy bien lo desinstale porque me aburri del 10.04
<Administrador> mira es una asus MC&S 55274-640-8365391-23600
<Colo_ar> ????
<Administrador> esto es lo qsale en la solapa general de propiedaes del equipo
<Colo_ar> vamos por partes, dijo jack
<Colo_ar> es una nebook
<Administrador> si
<Colo_ar> netbook
<Administrador> si
<Colo_ar> 7 pulgadas la pantalla
<Administrador> si
<Colo_ar> la bateria dice EEE pc series?
<Administrador> si
<Colo_ar> es blanca o negra?
<Administrador> negra
<Colo_ar> es identica a la que estoy ahora escribiendo ahora
<Administrador> y es mas creo q el xp que tiene esta enfectado
<Administrador> no me digas
<Administrador> y que sistema tienes
<Colo_ar> linux
<Colo_ar> arch
<Administrador> qqqqqqqqqq
<Administrador> distrib.
<Colo_ar> con openbox
<Colo_ar> archlinux
<Administrador> arch q es eso?
<Administrador> openbox
<Colo_ar> es una distro  de linux
<Administrador> y le as puesto mas memoria?
<Administrador> ram
<Colo_ar> si pero cuando tenia 10.04
<Colo_ar> para correr el compiz con los efectos de escritorioç
<Administrador> que me estas diciendo que le cargaste 10.04 a esta maquina
<Colo_ar> eso de el cubo que gira
<Administrador> eso queria ponerme yo en mi pc
<Administrador> ero me decian que tenia que tener una targeta 3d
<Colo_ar> no es una maquina es un formula 1
<Colo_ar> jajajjaa
<Administrador> jajajaja
<Administrador> yo tengo una acer aspire 5300
<Colo_ar> la desktop la deje
<Colo_ar> solo la uso una hora por dia
<Administrador> y no pude onerle ese efecto que me gustaba tambien
<Colo_ar> para facturar, no solo de linux se vive
<Colo_ar> jeje
<dylan66> chau chicos
<Administrador> y si ienes rason
<dylan66> a dormirrr
<Colo_ar> chau dylan66
<Administrador> chau dylan66  gracias por tu ayuda
<Administrador> que descances
<dylan66> de nada
<Colo_ar> que descanses yo tambien en un ratito me voy
<dylan66> gracias
<Colo_ar> o/
<Administrador> si creo que por hoy ya fue verdad
<Administrador> mañana entrare denuebo
<Administrador> aver si logro ponerle linux a esa asus
<Administrador> ok
<Colo_ar> si vas a poder
<Administrador> me llamo rommel
<Administrador> en  mi oc saldre con ese nombre seguro
<Colo_ar> bien rommel, un gusto
<Administrador> Colo_ar: me guiarias mañana ?
<Administrador> de ygual manera
<Colo_ar> en la instalacion?
<Administrador> si
<Colo_ar> tenes linux en otra maquina
<Administrador> si en la mia que te comentaba
<Administrador> tengo 10.04
<Colo_ar> ahhh ok
<Administrador> es una acer aspire 5300
<Colo_ar> unebootin
<Administrador> y nunca puder instalarle bien el compiz
<Administrador> para onerle el cubo
<Colo_ar> creo que se llamaba asi la aplicacion para crear un usb booteable
<Colo_ar> buscala en los repo
<Administrador> asi que desisti cuando me entere que tenia que tener una targeta grafica 3d para eso
<Colo_ar> instalala y crea el usb
<Administrador> en mi pc
<Administrador> ?
<Administrador> .........
<Colo_ar> el usb con la 10.04 booteable para instlarla en la eee, salvo que tengas una lectora de cd-dvd usb
<Administrador> Colo_ar: estoi en sinaptic
<Administrador> encontre
<Colo_ar> con tu pc creas el pendrive booteable
<Administrador> lo q me decis
<Colo_ar> bien
<Administrador> la bajo no afectara la maquina
<Colo_ar> descargalo e instalalo
<Colo_ar> no para nada es una aplicacion
<Colo_ar> solo eso
<Administrador> ok
<Administrador> luego
<Administrador> donde lo encuentro
<Colo_ar> se usa para poder crear una imagen booteable desde una iso para un pendrive
<Colo_ar> instalas unetbooting
<Administrador> ya la encontre
<Administrador> ahora
<Colo_ar> no se bien como se llama
<Administrador> guiame orque no se como seguir ya abri la aplicacion
<Colo_ar> crear imagen algo asi debe decir
<Colo_ar> buscas la imagen iso de la 10.04
<Administrador> dise que seleccione una distribucion para descargar de la lista anterior o especifique manualmente los archivos
<Colo_ar> ubuntu 10.04
<Colo_ar> tnes la iso de la 10.04?
<Administrador> solo sale ubuntu sin numeros
<Administrador> y las demas distribuciones
<Colo_ar> no importa
<chapo> Alguien ha visto a arp-?
<Administrador> ahi una ves q seleccione ubuntu salio al lado 10.04
<Administrador> ahora
<Colo_ar> ok
<Colo_ar> te va a pedir la ruta de la imagen
<Administrador> pongo el pen drive y acepto?
<Colo_ar> iso
<Colo_ar> el pendrive tiene datos?
<Administrador> si
<Administrador> porque
<Colo_ar> ojo porque no me acuerdo si lo0s borra
<Administrador> no me digas que los puede borrar
<Colo_ar> respaldalos mejor por las dudas
<Administrador> ok
<Administrador> estoi por asarte una imagen espera
<Colo_ar> imagen de que?
<Colo_ar> la iso de la 10.04 la tenes por ahi?
<Administrador> de una captura de pantalla de lo que sale despues de seleccionar ubuntu
<rommel> http://img703.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img703/7691/pantallazoym.png
<rommel> ya esta ya respalde lo del usb
<Administrador> acepto asi nada mas o hay que selecionar algo mas
<Colo_ar> la imagen no la puedo abrir
<xangua> unetbootin con wine¿ o_O
<Administrador> me dise que no encontro un usb y que formatee con fat 32
<Colo_ar> por eso te decia lo de respaldar
<Administrador> como hacer formatear a fat 32
<Administrador> si ya lo resalde
<Administrador> no hay drama
<Colo_ar> dale ok
<Administrador> no se coo seguir
<Colo_ar> el pendrive formatealo
<Administrador> me sale error al formatear el volumen
<Colo_ar> ahi te va a tener que ayudar otra persona
<Colo_ar> no se que puede ser
<Administrador> ok no hay problema
<Colo_ar> quizas habra que desmontarlo, no se
<Administrador> te agradesco mucho
<Administrador> ygual
<Colo_ar> de nada
<Administrador> ya mañana seguire averiguando o mmolestando denuebo
<Administrador> gracias
<Colo_ar> me voy a dormir mañana no me levanta nadie
<Administrador> y q tengas buenas noches
<Colo_ar> jajaja
<Administrador> yo me levanto en 4 hrs
<Administrador> hay demi
<Administrador> jajajaja
<Colo_ar> igualmente que descansses
<Colo_ar> o/
<Administrador> gracias
<Colo_ar> chauuu
<rommel> a dormir
<rommel> saludos
<jesuselifelet> una pregunta alguien a logrado instalar peazip en un debian/ubuntu de 64 bits
<jesuselifelet> ?????
<xangua> aaah sudo apt-get install peazip ¿
<jesuselifelet> xangua,  no esta en el repositorio de hecho se tiene que descarga de su pagina pero en 64 bits no funciona peazip
<xangua> si ya vi....ya vi que es un programa para ms windows :/
<debsan> que hace ?
<jesuselifelet> no no
<jesuselifelet> xangua, no tambien lo tiene linux en .deb .rpm
<xangua> ok ni idea entonces
<jesuselifelet> xangua, miralo http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux.html
<xangua>                    Please note that ia32-libs are required to run any 32 bit binary on 64 bit systems.
<xangua> lo dice la página jesuselifelet
<jesuselifelet> debsan, es para descomprir zip, rar, etc........
<jesuselifelet> xangua, si si y tambien lo e visto en foros en ingles
<comandopelapapas> hola buenas  noches
<jesuselifelet> alguien sabe que tecla se usa para sacar este simbolo \
<jesuselifelet> ?
<comandopelapapas> } quiero descomprimir  unos archivos  y guardarlos como  imagen iso  pero  cuando los  empiezo a  extraer llega  aun punto donde vuelve  a comensar
<jgg> hola
<toplop> AYUDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<toplop> nesecito conectar a un protatil un blackberry y que el blackberry sea un modem no mas!!!
<toplop> y no ecuentro un buen software
<fanta> nas
<Noob> hola
<Noob> alguien por aqui?
<Noob> mi abuelo me ha pedido que le ayude a que funcione el nuevo router de jazztel
<Noob> le instalé ubuntu en su portatil y ahora dice que necesita ayuda ya que se ha cambiado de operadora y que le han mandado un router nuevo
<Noob> alguien sabe si es complicado esto? en 1 hora voy a ayudarle y nunca lo he hecho, por esto prefiero preguntar antes ya que allí no tendré internet de entrada
<Noob> bueno esperaré un rato antes de irme, si aparece alguien que haya instalado alguna vez un router que me lo diga porfavor.
<Noob> hola fanta
<Noob> estoy leyendo un manual y lo pintan bastante complicado, quiero decir que no se trata solo de enchufar xD, creo que voy a hacer el ridiculo ante mi abuelo xD, pero bueno, se intentará...
<Noob> aunque el manual esta pensado para windows pero bueno creo que sabria seguir estos mismos pasos con ubuntu
<Noob> bueno gente os dejo buena suerte que vaya bien
<fosco_> buenas
<Andurino> buenos dias
<Andurino> llevo un par de dias "intentando" compartir archivos y no lo consigo.
<Andurino> Escenario-> 2 maquinas fisicas + 3 virtuales (en 1  misma fisica). todos usan ubuntu excepto una virtual que usa winXP
<Andurino> Las maquinas virtuales y la fisica (que no tiene vm corriendo) se ven. (el problema es la fisica que hace de host de las vm)
<Andurino> no ve la red ni de broma
<Andurino> nada , no consigo que aparezca compartir en ubuntu 10.04... , ni que funcione la red en este sistema de este equipo
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Saludos amigos aki stoy nuevamente para pasar un rato rico con ustedes :D
<fosco_> muy bien asterix
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Gracias hermano
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Aki stamos para aprender todos verdad
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Alguien sabe
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Como Conseguir todos los DVD de la ultiam distrinucion de Ubuntu
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Unaweb
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Ke te lo envien a la casa
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Algo asi
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Stoy en Cuba y mi hermano en USa
<fosco_> ya no los envian a casa
<fosco_> la genete abusaba del servicio y canonical lo canceló
<fosco_> gente*
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Tonces
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Como consigo los mio ?
<fosco_> puedes comprarlos en ubuntu.com
<AsTeRiX_Niet> FREEEEEEEEEEEEE
<fosco_> el coste es de 5 libras
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Me fui
<AsTeRiX_Niet> fosco_: buscame en fbook omaritomy@yahoo.com
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Stoy muerto de sueno
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Son las 6am y no her dormido casi pincando
<AsTeRiX_Niet> Pinchando
<fosco_> bye
<Andurino> hola, hay alguien...??
<fosco_> no
<Andurino> es bueno saberlo XD
<Andurino> preguntare otra vez , haber si alguien no responde...
<Andurino> no consigo que un ubuntu 10.04 , comparta archivos , ni se vea en la red local
<Andurino> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba (40 mil veces unistall purge clean, install )
<Andurino> y sigue sin ir
<Andurino> es decir eso no es
<Andurino> he revisado los permisos de grupos smbxxx y he agregado a mi usuario (tampoco)
<Andurino> me he quedado sin ideas...
<Andurino> he leido que esta version (lucid) requiere un paquete , pero esta relacionado con apache (lo cual no tiene mucho sentido, y sera en todo caso para publicar carpetas por web y no es el caso)
<Andurino> smb.conf -> ;interfaces = 127.0.0 eth0 lo eth1 ham0
<Andurino> el ; ? en este fichero de configuracion ¿que sentido tiene? es un comentario??
<Andurino> la respuesta sigue siendo la misma.... XD
<Andurino> los comentarios son con ## ??
<Andurino> habra que preguntar en otro momento... buenos dias
 * xoan buenas
<gustavo__> quiero grabar con k3b y me sale el siguiente error Ejecutable: k3b PID: 4278 Señal: 11 (Segmentation fault) y en brasero un error de registro que puede ser ?
<fosco_> buenas
<dylan66> hola fosco_
<N3x4> Hola!
<Ramir00> quien tiene instalado el clamAV?
<guampa> yo
<Ramir00> estaba mirando el modo monitor, y tenia el uso del cpu al 90% , y no estaba usando un programa que justifique dicho porcentaje, entonces recorde que haces unos meses instale dicho programa,,,,,..puede ser que el programa se ejecute en segundo plano?
<Ramir00> ya lo desisntale, y el uso del cpu volvio al 10%
<dylan66> clamav trabaja cuando lo abres
<guampa> mm no se nunca me paso
<guampa> calculo que se puede programar escaneos dylan66
<Ramir00> por eso me parecia raro, porque no lo abria, pero el cpu estaba constantemente al 90% y como mucho si no haga practicamente nada no supera el 40%
<dylan66> pero htop te indica cual es el proceso que esta consumiendo
<Ramir00> bueno , uso el monitor del sistema, ademas no es casualidad que lo haya borrado y el uso del cpu vuelva a ser el 'normal', no recuerdo haberlo programado, ademas consumia mucha memoria, solo tengo 512
<guampa> igual es dificil concluir que era clamav
<guampa> por ahi no tiene relacion que lo hayas desinstalado con que no tengas ese consumo de cpu
<Ramir00> tu clamav considera a los crack virus?
<guampa> nunca me detectó nada en mi maquina
<guampa> lo uso en un mailserver y detecta todos los virus que llegan por mail eso si
<Ramir00> la verdad solo lo use una vez para scanear el disco con windows, que tiene algunos crack pero no los detecto como virus, otros antivirus si los detectan como virus
<Ramir00> como el avg
<guampa> eso depende como este hecho el crack, porque muchos tienen adentro codigo similar a como operan algunos virus
<guampa> puede ser que el modo heuristico salte
<Ramir00> puede ser que al desinstalar el entorno grafico clamav tk se haya borrado el clamav?, porque solo encotre la carpeta clamav tk, pero al clamav recuerdo haberlo instalado desde la consola porque no viene en los repositorios
<guampa> si que viene
<Ramir00> tenes razon
<Ramir00> ubuntu con que grafica se lleva mejor, con las amd o gforce
<guampa> en mi experiencia con ambas es parecido
<fosco_> en mi experiencia va muchisimo mejor con nvidia
<guampa> tuve problemas y han funcionado en muchos casos bien mal o mejor
<fosco_> aunque tampoco he tenido muchos problemas con ati, eso si, el rendimiento era bastante menor
<Ramir00> y con las apu como anda?
<fosco_> apu?
<Ramir00> gpu/cpu integrado
<guampa> nunca probe
<guampa> busca en phoronix ahi debe haber reportes
<fosco_> tengo una nvidia geforce 6100 integrada en la placa base y va bien
<fosco_> aunque no se puede comparar con la otra geforce 8600gt dedicada q tengo
<Ramir00> yo hablaba de lo ultimo una gtx580 o una 6990
<lopez> puedo grabar unos archivos que estan en otro equipo a traves de red ?
<lopez> si es un si como llego a la carpeta de red dentro de "/"
<guampa> lopez: las dos maquinas estan con linux?
<N3x4> si son linux y tienes ssh puedes usar sshfs para no configurar nada
<lopez> si
<N3x4> pero si no usaste nada todavia podrias montarte un ftp "local" y listo :P
<lopez> dos ubuntu
<guampa> lopez, si es para una sola vez y es algo puntual con netcat te alcanza
<N3x4> jaja
<guampa> si lo vas a usar un par de veces tal vez rsync y/o ssh
<N3x4> guampa, dijo "unos" jeje
<guampa> si es para algo mas permanente samba
<lopez> quiero grabar unos archivos de audio y video que estan en el otro equipo y no se por que pinchila no funciona, y quiero grabarlo desde esta notebook
<lopez> voy a conectar otra lectora a ver q onda
<Ramir00> z
<guampa> en el equipo que recibe corre "netcat -l 4000 > archivos.tar" , en el que envía "tar c <directorio donde estan los archivos> | nc <direccion del equipo que recibe> 4000"
<guampa> mejor aun podes comprimir asi tarda menos la transferencia:
<guampa> en el equipo que recibe corre "netcat -l 4000 > archivos.tgz" , en el que envía "tar c <directorio donde estan los archivos> | gzip -9 | nc <direccion del equipo que recibe> 4000"
<guampa> cuando termina de transferir te queda archivos.tgz en el destino
<guampa> lopez: esto obviamente si estan en la misma red local
<guampa> si es sobre internet, sshfs/scp
<Acro> buenas tardes
<N3x4> hola Acro :)
<guzman> buenas para alguien que empieza nuevo en linux la distribucion mas sencilla es ubuntu no ?
<N3x4> mint (?
<guzman> mint porque ?
<fosco_> ubuntu, mint, fedora... todas son adecuadas para novatos
<fosco_> las instalaciones de linux ya no son como antes
<N3x4> tengo entendido que instala mas cosas por default, pero ni idea como va el tema
<N3x4> fosco_, :P
<guzman> y los .deb teoricamente deberian funcionar tanto en ubuntu como mint no ?
<N3x4> los de ubuntu en mint =)
<guampa> el formato deb se usa en los dos, pero un .deb especifico puede estar preparado para un OS especifico
<guampa> o sea, puede que un .deb de ubuntu no ande bien en mint o viceversa
<fosco_> guampa, en principio funcionan, si
<N3x4> guzman, eso intentan los de mint.. mantener la compatibilidad con ubuntu
<guampa> mint esta basado en ubuntu (tiene una rama basada en debian directamente), asi que muchas cosas son iguales
<dylan66> mint viene con todos los codecs para reproducir ya instalados
<dylan66> pero eso no es algo que de mucho trabajo de instalar  en cualquier distro
<dylan66> en ubuntu intalados ubuntu-restricted-eextras
<dylan66> y en fedora rpmfusion
<guampa> otra cosa en la ultima version es que trae un gnome shell adaptado (con extensiones de gnome shell) para tener muchas caracteristicas del gnome 2.x
<guampa> creo que le pusieron un nombre a ese entorno que no recuerdo
<guzman> pues yo todavia no e encontrado como crear un lanzador en nogme 3
<N3x4> a las extensiones, no al entorno
<guampa> ah
<guzman> el gnome tweak tool o el mate dices  ?
<guampa> no, MATE tambien lo trae
<guampa> pero al conjunto de extensiones que usan en gnome3+gnome shell le pusieron un nombre
<guampa> MGSE
<guampa> mint gnome shell extensions
<N3x4> ese :P
<N3x4> por cierto, algo ot, como funciona LO en windows?
<guzman> y en cuanto a estabilidad hay muchas diferencia entre ubuntu y mint ?
<N3x4> LibreOffice*
<guampa> nunca lo probe
<N3x4> guzman, tengo entendido que mint es mas estable (segun comentarios), pero yo no probe a ninguno de los dos ultimamente :P
<guampa> hay quienes sostienen que mint tiene un proceso de desarrollo que tiene a producir algo mas estable, notablemente "la gente de linux mint" :)
<N3x4> aja
<guzman> por ejemplo el gestor de programas de mint tienda a quedarse pillado y en ubuntu no pasaba
<guampa> no se, en mint uso apt-get y synaptic y funcionan igual
<N3x4> yo no probe ninguno de los dos asi que me desligo de la conversacion XD
<guzman> entonces guampa tu tienes mint y probaste ubuntu no ?
<guampa> uso ubuntu y le instale mint a mi mama
<guampa> creo que hace dos años ya lo tiene
<guampa> no le actualice a version mayor, esta con act. incrementales nomas
<guzman> no yo creo que me voy a volver a poner ubuntu
<guzman> guampa cuando se istala algo y tienes que crear un lanzador el comando siempre hay que buscarlo por internet no ?
<be_free> Hola. tengo un problemilla con wine 1.2.3. He instalado Adobe Digital Edition. Y tengo un ebook drm, pero en su info decía que permitía imprimir. Bien, pues cuando doy al imprimir, me aparece diciendome que no es posible imprimir, aunque con un pdf cualquiera sin drm. ¿Cómo puede hacer que imprima en Adobe DE bajo wine?¿Me entienden?
<be_free> me pregunto si a esta hora estoy solo...
<be_free> A ver, ¿sabe alguien imprimir en Adobe Digital Editions en wine???
<guampa> no lo conozco ni intente imprimir en wine, tal vez mas tarde haya alguien que pueda responder be_free
<be_free> vale, gracias. guampa
<didac32> hola buenas
<didac32> quiero configurar el correo evolution
<didac32> y quisiera sobreescribir los ficheros de configuracion de un backup, donde se encuentran los ficheros de configuracion del nuevo evolution?
<rar> Hola
<rar> Tengo un problemilla con la codificacion
<rar> IRC-Hispano usa la ISO-8859-1 (la mayoria de users)
<rar> y aqui se ve que usais UTF-8 y lo veo todo raro
<rar> uso kvirc
<fosco_> rar ponte xchat que soporta las dos simultaneamente
<rar> no no
<rar> Claro, con UTF-8 va bien
<rar> pero estoy simulaniamente en irch y entonces allí lo veré mal
<rar> así que simplemente abro dos clientes y en uno pongo iso y en la otra utf-8
<rar> :P
<rar>  (!!!)
<fosco_> como veas, me parece mucho más práctico usar xchat
<Algabe> como me puedo conectar por psy usando xchat?
<guampa> Joska: tenes que cambiar a iso8859(UTF8
<guampa> Joska: tenes que cambiar a iso8859(UTF8)
<guampa> opciones -> configurar kvirc -> opciones generales -> idioma
<Algabe> o por irssi
<guampa> seleccionas en los dos primeros ISO8859-1[UTF-8]
<guampa> y en el tercero (forzar idioma de la aplicacion) elegi "es"
<Joska> y eso de que sirve
<Joska> entonces podré usar a la vez
<Joska> iso y utf-8 (?)
<guampa> si
<Joska> voy a probar
<Joska> Vale, de momento esto lo veo bien
<guampa> á
<N3x4> ñañeñiñoñu
<N3x4> hola :P
<Algabe> alguien sabe como puedo conectarme a una Psy desde xchat o irssi, no me permite conectar ya puse la ip y puerto.
<N3x4> Joska, ٦٦
<N3x4> :P
<Algabe> * Fallo en la conexión. Error: Conexión rehusada
<Joska> Algabe:
<Algabe> Joska: ? /server puerto
<Joska> /SERVER servidor.del.psy puerto user:contraseña
<Algabe> digo /server ip
<Joska> o sino
<Algabe> Joska: ok gracias :D
<Joska> te conectas al server con /server ip/domino puerto
<Joska> y luego haces /QUOTE PASS usuario:contraseña
<Joska> Eso a mi me iba con mi antigua psy de ircdshells
<Joska> era /SERVER psybnc.ircdshells.com.ar 4400 dir:contraseña
<Joska> !!
<Joska>  (!!!)
<Algabe> ok pero esta tardando en conectarme :(
<Algabe> Joska: entre por irsssi /connect ip puerto
<Algabe> Joska: gracias
<Joska> de nada
<N3x4> irssi ftw :P
<Algabe> Joska: sabes como añadir un server? al Psy para tener mi nick conectado siempre?
<Joska> Buf
<Joska> yo siempre he usado ZNC
<Joska> con administracion por web
<Algabe> :(
<Algabe> Joska: gracias, nos vemos! :D
<fzeta> ieps!
<Joska> Buenas :)
<atotclic> hola buenas
<Joska> Buenas atotclic
<atotclic> tengo un problema con un error
<atotclic> el error biene debidoa flash y es el 2048
<atotclic> tambien producido por el router
<Ubuntu93> HOla amigos
<atotclic> hola
<Ubuntu93> Me podrian decir si puedo instalar unity en ubuntu 10.04
<Ubuntu93> Me podrian decir si puedo instalar unity en ubuntu 10.04
<atotclic> si
<Ubuntu93> como?
<Ubuntu93> tengo ubuntu netbook edition
<Ubuntu93> pero
<fzeta> Ubuntu93: claro, todo es posible en la viña del señor
<atotclic> mira si esta en repositorios
<Ubuntu93> vi uno que es unity
<Ubuntu93> gracias fzeta
<atotclic> sudo apt-search cache unity
<Ubuntu93> gracias dejenme
<Ubuntu93> ver
<mimecar> Ubuntu93: me parece que no lo tienes en los repositorios
<atotclic> perdon es mas rapido los dedos que la mente apt-cache search unity
<Ubuntu93> ok por eso me puso comand not found
<Ubuntu93> esperen de nuevo
<atotclic> mimecar tengo un problema
<atotclic> es el otro comando Ubuntu93
<Ubuntu93> gracias
<mimecar> di
<Ubuntu93> pero mejor ya no
<atotclic> estoi empanado
<atotclic> tengo un problema con el router
<Ubuntu93> me gusto ubuntu netbook edition
<Ubuntu93> pero
<Ubuntu93> los botones de ambiance evolution
<Ubuntu93> los quiero
<Ubuntu93> tengo unos
<mimecar> pontelos
<Ubuntu93> pero
<atotclic> hay chats com chatango y el de facebook que no se ejecutan por el error 2048
<Ubuntu93> los hize yo
<mimecar> atotclic: ¿a que corresponde ese error?
<Ubuntu93> saben si los hay?
<atotclic> ese error es debido a flash
<mimecar> ya, pero que información encuentras?
<atotclic> pero es solo con este router VDSL
<Ubuntu93> bueno
<Ubuntu93> cuando yo tenia ese error
<atotclic> no encuentro ninguna
<Ubuntu93> Actualize flash
<atotclic> si pero el error no es de fash
<Ubuntu93> entonces?
<atotclic> ya que con otro router no lo tengo
<Ubuntu93> y si jala vdd?
<Ubuntu93> con el otro
<atotclic> volvere a llamar al servicio tecnico
<Ubuntu93> ok
<Ubuntu93> disculpa sim no puedo ayudar
<Ubuntu93> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<atotclic> el problema no es de ubuntu es con cualquier linux y creo que con mac tambien pasa
<Ubuntu93> OK
<Ubuntu93> pero aun asi apenas empeze en ubuntu
<Ubuntu93> :)
<Ubuntu93> Dejame
<Ubuntu93> ver si te puedo ayudar
<atotclic> bueno has elejido una de las mejores distribuciones linux que hay
<Ubuntu93> gracias
<Ubuntu93> tengo la 10.04 version 3
<Ubuntu93> y espero pasarme a
<Ubuntu93> la
<atotclic> que maquina tienes??? Ubuntu93
<Ubuntu93> 12.04
<Ubuntu93> tengo
<Ubuntu93> una
<mimecar> Ubuntu93: aún te quedan varios meses
<Ubuntu93> Compaq mini
<mimecar> !enter Ubuntu93
<kubot> Ubuntu93: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Ubuntu93> CQ10-1420LA
<Ubuntu93> perdon epnas empeze en el XCHAT
<mimecar> si pones pocas palabras por línea saltará la protección del canal
<mimecar> recuerda que el IRC no es el MSN
<Ubuntu93> a ok perdon
<Joska> Ubuntu93: la versión 12.04 aún no ha salido que yo sepa
<atotclic> no sale el mes 04 del año 12
<Joska> COmo se llama Amistad en ingles?
<Joska> xD
<Ubuntu93> sale el 26 de abril del 2012
<Ubuntu93> creo que es Friendship
<Joska> epa
<Ubuntu93> permitanme enseguida regreso
<Ubuntu93> como descargo gimp? amigos
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y lo instalas
<Ubuntu93>  Ya gracias
<atotclic> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Ubuntu93> el efecto agua de compiz fusion no se puede aplicar a las ventanas verdad?
<atotclic> el efecto transparente te refieres
<mimecar> el efecto de agua es en el escritorio
<Ubuntu93> si ese mismo
<atotclic> Ubuntu93: a quien le contesatas a mi o mimecar
<mimecar> xD
<Exio> juas
<Ubuntu93> a atotclic
<Ubuntu93> a gracias
<atotclic> en la ventana le das a prferencias y le das la opacidad dedeada
<atotclic> Ubuntu93:
<Ubuntu93> espera ahi voy
<Ubuntu93> listo gracias
<guampa> che alguien tiene problemas para enviar archivos por pidgin?
<guampa> (msn)
<DiamoNd93> alguien me puede dar un tema para wine 1.3
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: un tema?
<rarillo> tema (?)
<tekno|work> wine ?
<rarillo> o.o
<tekno|work> -_-
<guampa> tiene combinacion de colores el wine, no se si "temas"
<fzeta> ?
<DiamoNd93> SI miren ven que se pueden instalar con .msstylkes
<DiamoNd93> o
<DiamoNd93> .themes
<Exio> guampa, algunos temas de windows consiguen andar a medias en wine
<guampa> ah
<Exio> combinado con el esquema de colores.. wuala! :D
<Exio> windows xp*
<DiamoNd93> alguien puede arme un link si se pueden
<DiamoNd93> poner aqui y si no hablamos en una conversacion privada
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: has mirado si eso se puede hacer?
 * MEGA- grouping nicks
<DiamoNd93> si lo vi en dos videos pero me mandan a deviant art y ahi no se descargar
<DiamoNd93> :)
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> seleccionas lo que quieres descargar y pulsas un botón
<DiamoNd93> Dejenme intentar
<DiamoNd93> y les digo
<DiamoNd93> Sirvio pero no tuve resultados muy placenteros dejenme intentar con otro
<DiamoNd93> oigan una ironia trabajo en un cafe internet llena de Xp y no soy para ir y copiar simplemente los themes
 * Serpa bye bye
<DiamoNd93> SI pude
<DiamoNd93> si alguien los quiere me dice
<DiamoNd93> una pregunta alguien a jugado i wanna be the guy pss resulta que estoy haciendo uno pero cuando lo quiero probar no se ve que me recomiendan
<teknoduke> hi o/
<atotclic> problema resuelto
<atotclic> mimecar:  el problema era debido a las DNS del router
<mimecar> ok
<DiamoNd93> O ptm
<DiamoNd93> era por eso
<jorge> buenas
<cousteau> DiamoNd93, wine
<jorge> alguna ayuda para exportar los favoritos de chrome?
<cousteau> y puede que necesites flash instalado en wine
<jorge> ?
<DiamoNd93> BUeno
<DiamoNd93> yo ocupo mozilla 8.0.1 para ubuntu y de lo que se hay un crhome para ubuntu
<DiamoNd93> Te recomiendo usar ese los favoritos a donde los quieres exportar?
<jorge> esque voy a instalarme el ubuntu 11.10
<jorge> por eso no quiero perder mis favoritos y no veo la opcion de exportar solo la de importar
<DiamoNd93> MIra de preferencia en vez cde instalar ubuntu 11.10 solo darle en actualizar y no pierdes ningun archivo o dime cual es tu razon para formatear todo?
<cousteau> jorge, se supone que si conservas tu home no se perderían
<cousteau> o...  estás en windows ahora?
<jorge> mm he guardado mi home
<jorge> esty en ubuntu
<cousteau> (o algo distinto de ubuntu)
<jorge> maverich
<cousteau> ah, bueno, pues los favoritos y demás se guardan en home, creo que en ~/.chrome o ~/.config/chrome o en ~/.google/chrome o algo así
<jorge> voy a ver
<DiamoNd93> cousteau: que deseabas hace unos minutos?
<cousteau> DiamoNd93, decirte que a lo mejor ese juego requería wine y tener flash instalado en wine
<cousteau> (lo probé una vez, casi no recuerdo)
<DiamoNd93> a muchas gracias disculpa fue una distraccion y olvido por eso no entendia
<DiamoNd93> no amigo yo lo probe por primera vez en wine1.1 y si jalo pero cuando lo actualize
<DiamoNd93> ya no se veia solo se escuchaba
<Exio> ~/.config/google-chrome
<Exio> creo :P
<cousteau> DiamoNd93, pues a lo mejor la aceleración gráfica está interfiriendo
<jorge> voy  a ver Exio gracias
<cousteau> DiamoNd93, prueba con un modo que no gaste tanto gráficamente, no sé si se llama unity2d o algo así
<DiamoNd93> comoconsiguo drivers para mi compu en .deb o sys?
<DiamoNd93> cousteau: estoy en gnome3
<cousteau> prueba gnome classic
<DiamoNd93> como es eso
<DiamoNd93> cuando inicio
<Exio> el ultimo unity corre en gnome3
<cousteau> ni idea, creo que cerrando sesión
<cousteau> y al abrirla te deja elegir en opciones con qué entorno entras
<DiamoNd93> solo me sale gnom, gnome aprueba de fallos, ubuntu netbook edition, ubuntu netbook edition  2d,kde,xterm,xfce
<DiamoNd93> inicio en gnome
<cousteau> "sólo"
<DiamoNd93> si asi aparece
<cousteau> prueba "a prueba de fallos" o "2d"
<cousteau> o a lo mejor "xfce" también va bien
<DiamoNd93> ok dejenme ver
<Exio> lxde ftw
<Exio> netbook edition?
<Exio> WTF!
<cousteau> Exio, ya, pero es que ese no sale...
<DiamoNd93> ya volvi y no se pudo
<CaBeTuX> buenas tardes gente
<CaBeTuX> pregunta
<DiamoNd93> dinos
<CaBeTuX> que puede estar pasando que tengo en una granja de server el item commited de la memoria al 300 % de la memoria real?
<CaBeTuX> esto no estaba pasando y de golpe... se disparo MAL
<DiamoNd93> ?yo no entiendo pero otros te pueden pregunta?
<DiamoNd93> responder digo
<CaBeTuX> okas, grax DiamoNd93
<atotclic> DiamoNd93:  que drivers quieres
<CaBeTuX> atotclic ?
<CaBeTuX> no quiero ningun driver man
<DiamoNd93> CQ10-140LA
<DiamoNd93> LLEVAUN DOS ENTRE EL 4 Y EL 0 PERO MI DOS NO SIVRE
<atotclic> CaBeTuX: la pregunta era para DiamoNd93
<DiamoNd93> atotclic mi lap es CQ10-142Ola
<Andurino> buenas
<atotclic> DiamoNd93:  la grafica es intel
<DiamoNd93> si atotclic
<DiamoNd93> buenas Andurino
<atotclic> y no te funcionan los que lleva ya Ubuntu
<atotclic> buenas Andurino
<atotclic> yo tengo un aspire one la grafica tambien es intel y me funciona bien
<DiamoNd93> Bueno funciona muy bien sin drivers pero queria saber si  aumentaria o disminuiria la velocidad
<Andurino> tengo un problemilla con la red ubuntu
<atotclic> no creo que aumente la velocidad
<atotclic> tan solo tiene sque ver que tengas activada la 3D
<Andurino> red (local)
<atotclic> que version de ubuntu utilizas
<rarillo> Hola
<DiamoNd93> hola rarillo
<Andurino> pues varias, concretamente la 10.04 es la que no me va , tengo la 10.10
<DiamoNd93> a mira
<atotclic> Andurino:  que es lo que no te va
<atotclic> y donde???
<rarillo> Una cosa
<rarillo> en 11.10 no se puede usar gnome classic
<rarillo> en la 11.04 si
<atotclic> si se puede
<DiamoNd93> que modelo de equipo tienes
<rarillo> ah si?
<rarillo> con el paquete ese?
<rarillo> eso es un timo
<Andurino> es sencillo-> nada en esa distribucion (sobre compartir y recursos de redes) si navega , si publica web
<atotclic> el problema que muy clasic no es cambia algun detalle
<DiamoNd93> ami me haci igual pero en red inalambrica
<Andurino> he quitado , limpiado los paquetes de samba 40k veces, y sigo sin poder ver los recursos de la red en este equipo, en lo otros si
<atotclic> has configurado samba
<Andurino> creo que si...
<DiamoNd93> yo no tengo samba pero tengo nautilus creo que es igual no?
<atotclic> no es quitar es configurar
<atotclic> no
<Andurino> no , -samba es el servicio, nautilus es un gestor grafico de algunas capacidades del servicio
<atotclic> samba es para compartir archivos con windows o red windows
<atotclic> sin embargo nautilus es para navegar por el pc
<DiamoNd93> o lo siento
<Andurino> y por redes locales y remotas.. atotclic (es posible)
<DiamoNd93> aun asi yo no tengo nautilus
<DiamoNd93> digo samba
<atotclic> si tambien
<atotclic> pero tiene que configurar samba
<Andurino> no es habitual para un user tipo medio , pero es posible...
<atotclic> usuarios red etc
<atotclic> un novatillo puede configurar samba
<atotclic> lo unico es buscar un buen post
<Andurino> lo que no "entiendo" es porque tengo que cambiar algo... en los otros no tube que tocar nada , solo instalar samba
<atotclic> en los otros que???
<Andurino> en los otros equipos de la red
<atotclic> que sistemas??
<Andurino> los demas se ven
<DiamoNd93> tal vez si reinstalas el samba o lo cambias a una version mas primitiva esas versionas tienden a agarrar mas rapido
<Andurino> todos linux ubuntu (varias versiones) + 1 maquina virtual en xp
<Genelyk> seguro te falta instalar
<Genelyk>  el fuse
<atotclic> 1 maquina virtual en xp
<Genelyk>  o smbfs
<atotclic> o xp virtual
<atotclic> entre linux no hace falta samba
<atotclic> prueba via ssh
<Andurino> haber el xp , con/sin ella (maquina) encendida , el resto se ven
<atotclic> abre nautilus
<Andurino> el problema no es xp (windows)
<Andurino> el problema es 1 ubuntu que no le da gana de entrar en la red
<atotclic> en la pestaña de Archivo clica en conectar con el servidor
<Andurino> si que mas?
<atotclic> y elije ssh
<atotclic> y la ip de donde queires conectar
<atotclic> recuerda tener instalado openssh
<Andurino> tengo acceso fisico a todas la maquinas... de hecho estoy en la que no va
<Genelyk> mmm
<atotclic> en todas las maquinas
<Genelyk> nfs ?
<atotclic> y cual es la que no va
<Andurino> esta desde la que te estoy hablando...
<atotclic> tienes los mismos usuarios en todoas
<Andurino> version lucid 10.04
<Andurino> root y mi user
<Andurino> no hay mas
<atotclic> y las otras que versiones son??
<Andurino> 10.10
<atotclic> revisa todas las configuracione sde samba
<Andurino> abriendo gdadmin...
<atotclic> y mira que puedas compartir archivos
<Andurino> revisando...
<atotclic> bueno os dejo nos vemos
<atotclic> deu
<Andurino> gracias
<DiamoNd93> Regrese perdon es que tuve algo que hacer de que me perdí
<Van> Alguien sabe como instalar el programa de planiva de la sat en ubuntu 11.04
<Joska> Apt get
<DiamoNd93> dime un ejemplo de ese tipo de programa
<DiamoNd93> por que puede ser
<DiamoNd93> sudo apt-get install planiva
<EC-ASP> Niko
<niko> yes ?
<EC-ASP> eres español?
<niko> no
<EC-ASP> Uh ok
<EC-ASP> Ill be back soon
<EC-ASP> idk what nick to use :(
<DiamoNd93> aqui se habla español
<DiamoNd93> #ubuntu <<ahi es ingles :) Se los digo para que no se confundan
<rarillo> Esque como me contesta en ingles
<rarillo> xD
<m4v> ya. el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Solo soporte aquí.
<DiamoNd93> :)
<CaBeTuX> gente
<CaBeTuX> pregunta
<CaBeTuX> apache2-mpm-worker en 10.04 no funciona con php ¿? O.O
<guampa> si lo usas en modo cgi seguramente si, como modulo dependera que exista un modulo
<Focusyn> volví
<Focusyn> resumen de mi: uso ubuntu 11.10 y como no lleva salvapantallas los instale desde los repositorios
<Focusyn> me he liado
<Focusyn> empiezo
<rarillo> si que lleva
<rarillo> xD
<Focusyn> queria decir otra cosa no que cortocircuito he tenido
<Focusyn> quiero saber en que carpeta estan los fondos de escritorio que lleva el sistema
<guampa> Focusyn: fijate en /usr/share/backgrounds
<Focusyn> vale, creia que sabia donde estaba la carpeta usr pero la he perdido
<Focusyn> no esta en la de usuario mostrando archivos ocultos?
<rarillo> ls -la
<rarillo> pues sin /usr no deberia irte ubuntu eh?
<rarillo> xD
<Focusyn> solo me pasan cosas raras a mi :(
<guampa> Focusyn: si empieza con / no esta dentro de la carpeta de usuario
<Focusyn> es que aun no me entero
<Focusyn> no llevo ni medio año
<guampa> Focusyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/es/directories-file-systems.html
<guampa> lee eso
<Focusyn> Exio: si tambien estas aqui
<rarillo> Adios
<rarillo> voy a mimir
<rarillo> byes
<Exio4> Focusyn, que pasa?
<Focusyn> nada que tambien estás en la frikipedia
<Exio4> si, estoy en varios canales..
<Tukeke> Focusyn
<rar> Aios
<aguitel> Exio4, te me mudastes?
<Exio4> aguitel, ?
<Exio4> ¿Qué pasa? :P
<rar> Adiositis
<luis_> hola buenas tardes
<luis_> alguien sabe de algun canal de soporte para antiX-M11?
<rommel> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-16
<luis_> pregunto aqui ya que este distro tiene las bases en ubuntu y debian y no he encontrado un canal irc de ayuda alguien sabe de alguno que me lo indique porfavor?
<rommel> alguien me podria decir cual es verdaderamente la distribucion de linux mas liviana
<luis_> yo se
<luis_> pero no encuentro canal de ayuda irc
<rommel> .................?
<luis_> pero la mas liviana es hasta hoy:
<luis_> antiX-M11
<Exio4> rommel, tinycore y vamos al ot
<Exio4> !ot rommel
<kubot> rommel: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<luis_> increiblemente es mucho mas estable y liviana que puppylinux
<rommel> mira tengo en una netbut un disco de 4 gb y 630 de ram
<guampa> !ot luis_ rommel
<kubot> luis_ rommel: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<luis_> ya lo vi kubot
<luis_> PERO SI NO AYUDAS MEJOR GUARDA TUS COMENTARIOS
<rommel> ok disculpen
<luis_> no le pidas disculpas
<Exio4> !caps luis_
<kubot> luis_: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<luis_> hiciste una pregunta correcta
<luis_> pero es los trolls
<luis_> que piensan que contestar una pregunta le perjudicara
<guampa> luis_: por favor, continua el tema en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rommel> lo que pasa es que en la wet hay tanta informacion pero no se cual seguir y pense que en este canal me podian dar un consejo
<luis_> no lo parece kubot
<rommel> pero no hay drama seguire buscando
<luis_> y si
<Exio4> luis_, Aca es soporte de ubuntu, otros temas en el ot
<luis_> este troll de kubot es perdida de tiempo
<Exio4> luis_, kubot es un bot...
<guampa> es solo un programa luis_, no te enojes con el
<luis_> mmm
<luis_> gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada
<luis_> solo hice una pregunta que nunca respondio y se pone agresivo
<guampa> solo te informo que este canal esta dedicado para soporte de ubuntu
<luis_> ya lo se
<guampa> tenes alguna consulta sobre ubuntu?
<luis_> pero pregunte si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar ayuda para antiX-M11
<luis_> porque esta basadoi en ubuntu y debian
<luis_> pero al parecer nadie sabe
<guampa> tal vez en #ubuntu-es-offtopic si te puedan contestar
<luis_> gracias
<guampa> por nada
<guzman_> Buenas perdonar a alguien se le congela las aplicaciones ?
<guampa> que programa se te congela guzman_?
<guzman_> el TeamSpeak3 bueno y el navegador tambien, se me ponen como de un color apagado
<orionman> hola
<guzman_> por ejemplo cuando le pasa eso al team speak sigo pudiendo hablar y escuchar a los demas pero con el raton no me deja hacer nada se pone de un color apagado
<orionman> saludos
<guampa> no se a que puede deberse guzman_, lo siento
<guzman_> siempre a mi me pasan las cosas extrañas vaya suerte que tengo
<roly> hola
<roly> tengo un par de consultas
<roly> alguien me puede hechar una mano?
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<roly> alguien usa linux mint 12?
<guampa> no se, pero este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, a lo mejor hay algun canal de mint ?
<guzman_> en el canal de mint esta vacio casi siempre y no hechan mucha cuenta
<roly> igual te hago una consulta
<roly> tengo una tarjeta broadcom
<roly> y no puedo usar el aircrack
<roly> tendras algunas respuestas
<guampa> no, lo siento
<roly> soy muy nuevo en limux
<roly> linux
<guampa> aircrack especificamente no tiene soporte en este canal
<guampa> por ser usado para crackear redes wifi
<roly> gracias igual
<guampa> por nada
<guzman_> ademas que si no funciona el aircrack no tiene nada que ver con la tarjeta
<roly> lo mio es para aprender
<guampa> esta bien, pero otros estan leyendo
<roly> ok
<rommel> señores abra alguna distribucion de ubuntu liviana que pueda instalar a una netboob con 4 gb de disco y 512 de ran?
<rommel> y que tenga como actualisar repositorios
<rommel> sabra alguien como hacer para que ubuntu reconosca un mp4 que no lo reconoce la pc
<Jorge-42-Concep> Alguién usa SketchUp ? Conocen algún canal irc en castellano..?
<ivedci89> Jorge-42-Concep:    #ubuntu-ar
<atl> Donde se encuentra la carpeta con la imagen que aparece al escoger que sesion usar?
<aaron_> hola una consulta baje una imagen de windows 7 pero en vez de bajar el iso baje el .exe lo puedo poner de alguna forma a una iso ?
<atl> en ubuntu solo se pueden instalar los .deb?
<chapo> Buenas noches nadie ha sabido nada del arp-_
<guampa> anda todos los dias por aca
<chapo> orale gracias es que no lo he visto ultimamente por eso preguntaba pero es bueno saber q aun ande por aca
<Oskar_Calvo>  /Join #Drupal-es
<Oskar_Calvo>  /Join #Drupal_es
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> Alguien tiene alguna img de ubuntu 12.04 ?=
<IR3483> hola a todos, estoy haciendo una tutorial para centro de estudios, pero tengo el problema el sitio donde voy a instalarlo no tienen internet y quiero empaquetar php y mysql, hay algun paquete similar a xampp pero solamente q pueda ejecutar desde un acceso directo
<fosco_> buenas
<khalid> Hola a todos, tengo una dudilla, a ver si me podeis ayudar. Cuando ejecuto la web-x-tv, me da el siguiente mensaje de error: VLC ActiveX Plugin is not installed!
<guampa> activex?
<Exio> eso no era de windows?
<rar> Eso es de windows que yo sepa
<rar> x"D
<guampa> khalid: este programa lo estas corriendo en ubuntu?
<khalid> siii
<khalid> y no fonciona
<Tukeke> guampa, hey
<Tukeke> que tal amigo
<guampa> bien
<Tukeke> :)
<guampa> khalid: que yo sepa activex no funciona en linux
<rar> y tienes VLC instalado?
<khalid> si
<rar> hmm
<khalid> lo tengo instalado
<rar> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<guampa> :)
<khalid> jajajajajajja
<Exio> ..
<khalid> guampa no tienes que ser malooo
<guampa> porque fui malo?
<Tukeke> jajja
<Tukeke> xD
<khalid> es que busque en googel y no hay nada por esto entre ha que para preguntar
<guampa> khalid: yo no te dije que buscaras en google, rar se dijo a si mismo que no hay que mandar a buscar en google, eso es algo diferente
<rar> xD
<khalid> esto lo que mi sale Firefox had a problem and crashed. We'll try to restore your tabs and windows when it restarts.To help us diagnose and fix the problem, you can send us a crash report.
<guampa> ya veo es una pagina entonces
<guampa> no la vas a poder ver desde ubuntu
<guampa> depende de un plugin que funciona solo bajo windows
<guampa> lo mejor que podes intentar es tratar de verla desde un navegador en wine, e instalar el plugin activex de vlc en wine, pero no se si funciona o no
<rar> y con mono?
<rar> no se eh?
<guampa> ??
<rar> pero Silverlight lo portaron a linux con mono
<Exio> mono? wtf?
<guampa> el plugin que busca la pagina es un activex, no silverlight
<khalid> y como lo puedo ha ser en mono
<rar> ya lo se
<Exio> concuerdo con guampa, wine :P
<rar> pero que si lo hicieron con silverlight quizas hay algo parecido pero con activex
<guampa> khalid: mono no te va a ayudar en esto, perderias tiempo
<khalid> vale
<khalid> pero con 10.04 estaba bien
<guampa> talvez han cambiado la pagina, o sino no se
<khalid> cuando actualeze el 11.10 no puedo ver la tele en la red domesteca
<guampa> cual es la pagina khalid
<khalid> tu sabes el reseptor drembox
<rar> no actualiceis a 11.10
<rar> xD
<rar> en 11.10 no se puede usar Gnome Classic
<guampa> drembox?
<khalid> si
<khalid> que sabes de el ?
<guampa> dreAmbox, ahi lo encontre
<khalid> que has en cuntrado
<guampa> vos entonces te conectas desde un navegador a una direccion en tu red donde te aparece una pagina DEL aparato
<guampa> verdad?
<guampa> y ahi ves los streams
<khalid> siiiiiiiiiiiiii
<guampa> ok
<khalid> ahora mi en tiendes bien
<khalid> en windows si puedo pero en ubuntu no puedo ver lo
<guampa> si si, hubo que hacer cierto trabajo para decodificar lo que querias decir, pero ya te entiendo
<khalid> gracias a dios que mi has en tendedo
<khalid> hay alguna solcion
<guampa> la estoy buscando espera
<khalid> vale gracias
<guampa> khalid: fijate si esto funciona
<khalid> vale
<guampa> abris un terminal y pones
<guampa> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc libavcodec-extra-52
<khalid> vale ahora lo pongo
<khalid> mera lo que mi ha dado
<khalid>  El paquete «libavcodec-extra-52» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<guampa> aver
<guampa> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc libavcodec-extra-53
<guampa> cambia el 2 por un 3
<khalid> como lo cambio
<khalid> ah vale
<guampa> cuando termine de instalar avisa
<khalid> mi de si que ya lo tengo instalado
<khalid> Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.
<khalid> libxine1-x libxine1-misc-plugins libxine1-bin postgresql-client-8.4  libloudmouth1-0 libqtscript4-core libqtscript4-gui libqtscript4-uitools  wine1.2-gecko libqtscript4-sql libqtscript4-xml liblastfm0  libqtscript4-network postgresql-8.4 libmatroska4 libxine1-console libxine1Utilice «apt-get autoremove» para eliminarlos.0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<guampa> bueno proba cerrando el firefox y arrancandolo de nuevo
<guampa> a ver si anda
<khalid> ok
<khalid> no mi da Firefox had a problem and crashed. We'll try to restore your tabs and windows when it restarts.To help us diagnose and fix the problem, you can send us a crash report.
<fosco__> "mi da"? tu debes ser árabe :)
<guampa> khalid: como es la direccion que pones en el navegador?
<khalid> espera
<khalid> 192.168.1.4
<guampa> nada mas?
<khalid> espera
<khalid> http://192.168.1.4/webxtv?browser=Firefox
<rar> eso es interno de tu red
<guampa> si lo que esta usando es un set-top-box
<khalid> si
<guampa> no no se khalid, podes tratar de levantar ese url (o alguno que te lleve a los video) directamente en vlc, CTRL+N
<guampa> sino estas son algunas paginas donde dan formas de accederlo en linux
<guampa> http://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_DBox
<guampa> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=TuxBox
<khalid> ok gracias
<xkinder> hola
<xkinder> hay alguien en la sala
<fosco__> que va
<xkinder> hola
<xkinder> buenas tardes
<rar> xkinder
<rar> a ti que te parece?
<xkinder> mande
<rar> xD
<rar> Dime
<xkinder> soy nuevo en irc
<rar> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<rar> ups
<xkinder> hola
<rar> Y cual es tu duda, xkinder?
<xkinder> no
<xkinder> nadamas
<xkinder> de favor
<xkinder> lo de si me explican un poco lo de irc
<xkinder> tenia un poco de dudas
<rar> Hombre
<rar> Que dudas?
<rar> Es un tema muy extenso :)
<rar> !Google Tutorial IRC
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<xkinder> esque en windows con el sofwtare mirc
<rar> oins
<rar> Usas ubuntu?
<xkinder> estoy en backtyrack
<rar> Yo te recomiendo el kviRC como cliente... es muy bonito graficamente
<rar> BackTrack es debian creo
<xkinder> aa ok
<rar> sudo apt-get install kvirc
<xkinder> see
<xkinder> asi lo instale
<xkinder> el xchat
<rar> Mejor el kviRC
<xkinder> es mejor?
<rar> Si vas muy perdido si
<rar> Yo es el que uso...
<xkinder> okok
<rar> Te permite hasta hacerles un traceroute a las ip's
<xkinder> muchas gracias
<rar> La pega es
<fosco__> xkinder, que quieres saber exactamente?
<xkinder> esq si q estava perdido
<rar> que como deduzco que usas gnome
<rar> te instala medio KDE, pero bueno
<rar> por eso tarda un poco en instalar
<xkinder> esq yevo varios dias perdido
<xkinder> con eso de irc
<xkinder> pero ya mas omenos le entendi
<xkinder> voy a instalar software q dice el amigo rar
<rar> xkinder
<rar> si andas muy perdido en el IRC
<xkinder> mande
<fosco__> instalalo si quieres pero cambiar de programa no solventará tus dudas
<rar> espera que te busco algo
<rar> te pasaré unos links, espera un momentito
<xkinder> okok gracias
<rar> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/misc/esnew2irc.html
<rar> http://www.ayuda-internet.net/tutoriales/irc/irc/index.html
<guampa> !irc
<kubot> Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<rar> http://personales.mundivia.es/papi/comirc.html
<rar> te recomiendo el ultimo link para los comandos
<rar> (/me, /msg etc.)
<rar> el segundo está muy bien, pero es mas para IRC-Hispano...
<rar> hay algunas diferencias (bastantes) con QuakeNet
<rar> *Freenode
<rar> xD
<rar> busca cosas tipo "Introducción al IRC", "Tutorial IRC" o "Comandos IRC"
<xkinder> gracias
<xkinder> estan buenos los links
<xkinder> esos
<xkinder> y por ejemplo
<xkinder> rar tu eres de soporte tecnico de ubuntu
<rar> no
<xkinder> o algo asi parecido
<xkinder> o eres anonimo
<rar> yo soy una friki informatica del IRC
<rar> xD
<rar> Una friki del IRCuH
<xkinder> aa okok
<rar> que hace parches para IRCuH (el IRCd de IRC-Hispano)
<rar> y para los servicios EuskalIRC
<rar> y que hace parches y colabora en software libre
<xkinder> oye suna chido
<xkinder> q vien
<rar> y es adicta a Sf.net y  a la wikipedia
<rar> pos eso
<rar> xD
<rar> y en la vida real directora de una empresa de marketing e_e
<xkinder> aa okok
<xkinder> eres mujer
<xkinder> ?
<guampa> amigos rar y xkinder, los invito a que continuen la conversacion en nuestro canal social, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rar> Ah bueno claro
<guampa> para eso xkinder, escribi /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic en tu cliente irc
<rar> Estamos offtopiceando ya, cierto
<rar> o /J #Ubuntu-es-offtopic si tienes algun alias que venga de fábrica
<xkinder> vamos al canal de  #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<xkinder> vamos al canal de  #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<xkinder> rar estas ahy
<guampa> ya esta en ese canal
<xkinder> aa okok
<xkinder> gracias
<xkinder> amigo
<rar> Si xkinder
<guampa> por nada
<xkinder> rar vamos al canal de  #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<rar> Si si
<rar> yo estoy alli
<rar> xD
<rar> xkinder: te recomiendo que crees una cuenta
<xkinder> en irc
<rar> Haz /msg NickServ REGISTER contraseña tu@email
<xkinder> exi+
<kid0w> buenas gente, salu2 desde Argentina
<guampa> buenas kid0w
<kid0w> como anda todo por aca ?
<tekno`afk> ahhhh
<tekno`afk> odio trabajar
<tekno`afk> bien de bien kid0w
<tekno`afk> una garcha la ley antiterroristas de tu pais peronista
<tekno`afk> :P
<kid0w> ajajaajajajajaj  de donde sos vos ?
<tekno`afk> nowhere
<kid0w> no es peronista, lo que pasa es que esta lleno de negros que los compras con un sanguche de mortadela
<tekno`afk> sep
<tekno`afk> es una cagada eso
<kid0w> ojo, cuando digo negros no me refiero a negros de piel, sino negros de alma, los de piel blanca y negros de alma cuentan como negros tambien
<tekno`afk> banca este canal no se puede hablar pense estabamos en offtopic
<guampa> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<tekno`afk> #Ubuntu-es-offtopic
<kid0w> oka, go :P
<Swagger> Buenas, a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. Tengo problemas al descomprimir algunos rar con caracteres especiales como acentos, ñ, etc en una particion de datos ntfs
<Swagger> Entonces he leido que modificando el fstab y cambiar la codificacion a la particion estaría
<guampa> que problemas
<Swagger> Tengo esto: /dev/sdc1       /media/Datos      ntfs      quiet,defaults,locale=es_ES.utf8,umask=0,noexec,user     0 0
<Swagger> Pero al montarla me da error
<guampa> cuales son los problemas
<Swagger> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Swagger> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Swagger> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Swagger> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Swagger> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> en 30 seg el robot te permite hablar de nuevo Swagger
<Swagger> Lo siento, pensaba que seria todo en 1 linea
<Swagger> http://pastebin.com/fWc7sau6
<guampa> que comando estas usando para montar?
<Swagger> La linea que tengo en fstab la copié de un ejemplo, no se exactamente si me vendría bien a mi o no, no entiendo algunas opciones
<Swagger> La monto haciendo click en Lugares>
<mimecar> Swagger: si no la has adaptado no te funcionará
<guampa> ademas, hay otras soluciones para el problema original
<guampa> el del nombre de los archivos del rar
<guampa> exactamente cual era el problema con el rar?
<Swagger> como cual
<guampa> iconv si tenes que recodificar el contenido
<Swagger> Pues que me falla al descomprimir archivos con caracteres especiales
<kid0w> con que descomprimis?
<guampa> comvmv si tenes que recodificar los nombres de archivo
<Swagger> pues de forma grafica, clic derecho "extraer aqui"
<Swagger> y con jdownloader automaticamente tambien falla
<Swagger> con esto que me dices tendría que hacerlo cada vez que descargue algún archivo caracteres raros no?
<guampa> la verdad no es tan frecuente ya
<guampa> creo que la ultima vez que use convmv fue hace diez años
 * rarillo byeee
<rarillo> /QUIT «rar» Me voy a BaRCeLoNa a Pegarme un tiro «EC-ASP» xD «rar» Te hace gracia? Tendré que soportar a una persona insoportable «elMolino» Tranquilo rar, me tienes a mi «rar» Otro clavo mas... [21:12:28] <rarillo> x"D
<academia>  hoal buenas tardes necesito  saber si en ubuntu hay lector de texto
<mimecar> seguramente
<mimecar> KDE tiene esa opcion en Konqueror
<teknoduke> hi \o
<Nex4> nn/win 12
<Nex4> ups, sorry
<Focusyn> buenas, a ver si alguien se acuerda de mi, era el que habia perdido la carpeta usr
<Focusyn> la encontré!
<mimecar> xD
<Nex4> jaja
<Focusyn> pero quiero pegar mas imagenes en la carpeta backgrounds y no me deja
<Focusyn> hay forma?
<Nex4> tenes que ser root
<Nex4> gksu nautilus
<Nex4> y desde ese copialas, luego cerralo.. :P
<Focusyn> voy a investigar
<fosco_> Focusyn: precisamente perdiste /usr por hacer lo que estás haciendo ahora
<Nex4> jajaja
<fosco_> copia las imágenes en tu carpeta de usuario de imágenes y deja de modificar el sistema
<Focusyn> lo que pasa es que la buscaba en otra carpeta
<fosco_> excusas hay infinitas
<Focusyn> XD
<Nex4> xDD
<fosco_> el hecho es que no tienes por que modificar el sistema
<Focusyn> pero es para mejorarlo
<fosco_> <fosco_> excusas hay infinitas
<Focusyn> tengo para que cambie el fondo de escritorio automaticamente pero hay pocas fotos
<Focusyn> me canso enseguida de ellas
<mimecar> Focusyn: puedes meter las fotos en tu carpeta de usuario
<dylan66> crea un .backgrounds
<xkinder> perdon
<xkinder> jajaja
<rarillo> Hola xkinder
<xkinder> ola
<xkinder> rarillo
<xkinder> estas aky
<xkinder> ando intentando todavia lo de mi registro
<xkinder> jajaja
<xkinder> olle rar una pregunta
<xkinder> tu que si saves mucho de esto de irc
<xkinder> un calan irc nunca van a ser espiadas las conversaciones como en el hotmail
<mimecar> xkinder: este canal guarda un registro de TODAS las conversaciones
<xkinder> okok
<xkinder> esactamente
<xkinder> pero si yo aga un canal
<xkinder> o quiero decir abro un canal
<xkinder> y le pongo una contraseña
<xkinder> para que yo como comunique en privado con otras personas
<xkinder> las conversaciones no son espiadas
<xkinder> por el servidor
<xkinder> si no me doy a entender
<xkinder> diganme de favor
<mimecar> ¿donde pone que son """espiadas"""?
 * Focusyn les está espiando
<xkinder> me imajino yo que si son espiadas
<xkinder> no?
<xkinder> es el que mas usa la jente
<mimecar> ¿de donde sacas que son espiados?
<mimecar> hazte una conexion punto a punto que use cifrado si quieres estar completamente seguro
<mimecar> te conectas al IRC usando SSL?
<xkinder> no
<xkinder> perdon
<xkinder> no me refiero
<xkinder> a eso si lleva encriptacion
<xkinder> esa si se que con ssl
<xkinder> es mas seguro
<xkinder> pero yo me refiero que los mismos servidores de hotmail
<mimecar> puedes usar el MSN con cifrado
<mimecar> pidgin tiene plugins para eso
<xkinder> cuando ablas cosas importantes o cosas guvernamentales
<xkinder> con otra persona
<xkinder> pasa de todos modos al servidor de hotmail
<xkinder> entonces pus me imajino que esas conversacioens son espiadas por organisaciones sovornadas
<xkinder> esque el cifrado me sirve para la red local
<xkinder> y de todos modos es vunerable
<xkinder> creo que con el sslstrip
<xkinder> pero
<mimecar> usa cifrado en la conversacion
<mimecar> revisa los plugins de pidgin
<xkinder> okok
<xkinder> checo
<xkinder> ahorita regreso
<xkinder> cuates
<mimecar> !enter xkinder
<kubot> xkinder: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<xkinder> aa perdon
<xkinder> que opinan del sofwtare tor proxy, es bueno?
<rarillo> xkibder
<rarillo> a ver
<xkinder> mande?
<rarillo> haz esto: /msg nickserv register contraseña email
<mimecar> xkinder: si las preguntas no son de ubuntu, pasa a OT
<rarillo> eso te registra la cuenta xkinder
<xkinder> ya eso lla lo ice y todo salio vien me envio un mensajito de que ya estava registrado
<rarillo> pues ahora haces /msg nickserv identify contraseña
<xkinder> ok voy
<mimecar> hazlo en la ventana del servidor
<rarillo> -NickServ- xkinder has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<rarillo> mira tu mail
<rarillo> alli hay las instrucciones
<rarillo> para validarlo
<xkinder> aa ok checo
<NiKeCRu666> Buenas tardes, una consulta, quiero desactivar algunos efectos del compiz mediante la ventana del compiz manager pero cuando hago clic para desactivar el efecto la ventana se cierra, alguien tiene alguna idea de como puedo solucionarlo? gracias!
<mimecar> NiKeCRu666: ¿que version de ubuntu tienes'
<raro> Adios
<xkinder> ya te vas raro
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, 11.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<NiKeCRu666> así es mimecar
<raro> Si
<raro> estoy muerto
<xkinder> adios
<xkinder> cuidate
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde consola y mira si salen errores
<xkinder> mañana estas por aqui?
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, con qué comando lanzo el manager?
<raro> a ver si por 3G se me queda estable
<raro> si
<raro> estoy todos los dias
<xkinder> adios amigo cuidate
<raro> Adios
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, como abro el manager desde consola? estoy googleando y me dice: compiz-manager, pero no funciona, no lanza nada
<mimecar> ¿has cerrado la ventana del programa que tenías abierta?
<NiKeCRu666> si
<mimecar> es ese el nombre del programa?
<NiKeCRu666> compizconfig-settings-manager
<NiKeCRu666> si ese es, pero no abre :S
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-17
<julian> hola: hay algun programa para emular programacion de plc?
<guzman> Para desistalar versiones antiguas de java tiene que ser por fuerza por el terminal ?
<guzman> no hay otra forma ?
<jorgends> wemnasss
<ubuntu> buenas noches
<GridCube> x
<GridCube> com que cosa aparte del centro de soft puedo instalar debs?
<omar> Hola a todos
<GridCube> hi
<omar> Estoy tratando de restaurar un grub de un note al que le instalé ubuntu hace ya unos cuantos meses
<omar> pero no recuerdo qué versión de ubuntu fue la que instalé
<omar> no se si lo que tiene instalado esa versión es grub o grub2
<omar> se puede saber eso de alguna manera al entrar con un cd live?
<QuestionMark> buenas
<GridCube> buenas
<omar> Estoy tratando de restaurar un grub de un note al que le instalé ubuntu hace ya unos cuantos meses
<omar> pero no recuerdo qué versión de ubuntu fue la que instalé
<omar> se puede saber eso de alguna manera al entrar con un cd live?
<omar> nah, ya sé qué hacer, voy a instalar de nuevo
<omar> lo que pasa es que le pregunté a mi amigo y no le interesa lo que tenga guardado ahí, porque hace tanto tiempo que no puede entrar a esa partición
<omar> más fácil... hecharle agua
<omar> los dejo amigos
<Grecoo> hay alguien
<Grecoo> ?
<ubuntu> buenas noches
<xangua> hasta mañana XD
<Grecoo> buenas
<monster> buenas noches hola a todos y todas, los ubunteros y demas tribu gnu
<monster> kkk
<monster> kde kubuntu kdelovp...
<seba266> hola sala alguien me pude ayudar a mover un directorio completo a la raíz del disco no me deja con esta sintaxis
<seba266> mv   /home/seba266/ubuntu-original-standar10.10-img  /
<monster> y sin sudo
<seba266> ha hay que ponerle sudo pero entre como super usuario a la terminal
<seba266> hice sudo su
<seba266> despues password
<monster> y si pones sudo cp -r /loquesea/loquesea /
<monster> o no te alcansa el espacio en el disco...
<seba266> si creo que voy hacer entonces una copia
<seba266> y despeus borrar el destino ya que el mv no me deja
<monster> para mi es mejor copiar que mover, por si las malditas mosca...
<seba266> jajaja ahora yo quiero copiarlo  a la raíz del disco como seri así pude ser:   cp +R   /home/directory/directorioparacopiar    /
<seba266>    cp +R   /home/directory/directorioparacopiar    /
<monster> cp -R
<monster> el -R es recursividad... no es asi..
<seba266> ahí ta gracaias monster  me esta copiando me parece
<seba266> fue con cp -r
<Katarcis> Copiando un directorio me imagino
<monster> si segun el manual de cp se puede husar -r y -R indistintamente para la copia recursiva. puedes checar el avanse con el df -h par ver la diferencia en el porcentaje de llenado del disco... u otro medio que conosca...
<monster> si katarcis, a seba266 no se le ejecutava el mv  para un directorio que queria mover a la particion raiz..
<Katarcis> Claro porque se omite
<monster> pero en el man de mv también esta el -r...
<monster> ?
<Katarcis> yo siempre uso -rf no se
<monster> el force... uff es valor...
<Katarcis> jaja
<monster> lo mejor es un cp -r /loquesea loquesea && rm -r /loquesea no
<ChamanGT> O_o
<DannoFX> Hola gente! … (saludo breve)
<belkin> hola para ff hay algun traductor aparte de im translator que sea confiable , quiero decir que no revele info del user al usarlo?
<rar> Hola hola
<rar> :D
<fzeta> hi!
<Andurino> hola
<pirateao> buenas tardes a todos!
<pirateao> Pregunta: en una segunda instalacion ubuntu problemas con el monitor externo
<pirateao> distorsiona la resolucion
<pirateao> que puede ser?
<pirateao> la primera vez corria todo perfecto, la segunda un desastre con el tema resoluciones
<pirateao> placa grafica: intel 3150
<pirateao> netbook
<pirateao> olidata
<Exio> pirateao: que versiones?
<pirateao> 11.10
<Exio> la misma?
<Exio> con la misma iso/cd?
<pirateao> Exio, exactamente!
<pirateao> o sea
<Exio> la grabaste de nuevo?
<pirateao> las dos veces desde la 11.04
<pirateao> y actulaize a 11.10
<Exio> ahh
<pirateao> como la grabe de nuevo?
<Exio> si instalas el 11.10 directamente?
<pirateao> no
<Exio> ¿por?
<pirateao> tengo el live usb 11.04
<pirateao> y no tenia problemas
<pirateao> pero cometi el "grave" error
<pirateao> de creer q no iba  a migrar a ubuntu
<pirateao> y deje un disco chiquito
<Exio> pirateao: puede ser por que actualizaron algo en ubuntu 11.10, de mientras puedes probar instalar la 11.10 directamente, sin actualizar
<pirateao> y la segunda vez fue un caossss
<pirateao> creo que es algo con la tarjeta grafica
<pirateao> drivers, o algo, porque enseguida de instalar=pantalla negra
<pirateao> luego de urgar un poco, la solucion
<pirateao> pero la resolucion de pantalla no hay manera
<pirateao> 800por600 en la net y distorcion en la externa
<dylan66> probaste espejar pantalla?
<pirateao> no me da la opcion
<pirateao> esta nula, o sea la veo, pero no puedo tildarla
<pirateao> desconocida me dice
<dylan66> detectar monitores?
<pirateao> nada, ya lo probé
<pirateao> tiene q ser algo que instale la primera vez que la segunda no
<pirateao> no puede ser... la primera vez instalado corria todo perfecto
<dylan66> ya actualizaste sistema?
<pirateao> si, varias veces
<pirateao> la grafica es una intel 3150
<pirateao> y no he encontrado drivers
<Exio> reinstala el driver de intel
<pirateao> como?
<pirateao> no lo encuentro
<GridCube> gksu jockey-gtk
<guzman> Buenas alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo al pasar archivos al usb ?
<dylan66> que sucede guzman ?
<guzman> Que cuando intento pasar algun archivo se me queda congelado no lo copia
<fzeta> y cómo lo estás haciendo guzman?
<guzman> copiar y pegar empieza a pasarse el archivo pero se me congela la barra de carga y no hace mas nada
<fzeta> ya, te comprendo, empieza por reiniciar el equipo y luego prueba de nuevo
<guzman> ok gracias si no vuelvo es que a funcionado gracias fzeta
<mario_> hola
<Andurino> hola
<Exio> Andurino: hola :)
<Exio> !ping
<kubot> pung
<Andurino> esto esta parado... hay gente pero no habla ni cristo...
<Andurino> sera la crisis de la tecla??
<Andurino> sera la mala leche que se ha pillado la gente con la nueva version "grafica"?
<guampa> no, es mas bien que el canal para "hablar" es otro
<Andurino> ya, "aunque me referia a otra cosa" , tienes razon-> offtopic
<Andurino> hacia no mucho , preguntabas algo alguien contestaba "algo". Cosa que ahora no se ve
<Andurino> llevo unos cuantos dias intentando solucionar un problema con la red (nadie me ha contestado).
<Andurino> solucion-> cambiar de version de linux
<Andurino> por otra que no tenga ese supuesto "bug" o error de configuracion
<guampa> y cual es ese problema?
<Andurino> pues tengo varias maquinas linux
<Andurino> en todas menos en esta se ven los equipos y carpetas
<Andurino> en esta maquina no monta la red, no se ve el equipo, no comparte nada, por mas que reinstalo samba y lo configuro
<guampa> que sistemas tienen las maquinas?
<mimecar> ¿todas las máquinas tienen la misma version de ubuntu?
<Andurino> linux ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) y 10.10 (intrepid)
<Andurino> salvo error en la numeracion
<Andurino> las otras maquinas funcionan sin problema se ven , comparten, esta no le da la p... gana
<guampa> la que falla tiene una version distinta?
<Andurino> te daria la razon si fuera el unico equipo con una version concreta, pero las otras con distintas versiones incluida la que me falla funcionan (salvo esta maquina)
<guampa> no estoy afirmando nada, solo pregunto
<guampa> hay otras con la misma version que andan bien, eso quiero saber
<Andurino> y yo trato de contestar... (eso creo) sin acritud
<guampa> no detecte acritud alguna lo estas logrando :)
<guampa> hay otras con la misma version que andan bien?
<Andurino> si eso es lo que he dicho antes, con la misma version (distinta maquina) va bien
<guampa> misma version de kernel y de samba tambien?
<guampa> smbd --version
<guampa> uname -r
<Andurino> vamos a revificarlo (no valla a ser)
<guampa> igual en 5 minutos tengo que irme, pero vuelvo en 30 min. te ayudo entonces si no lo has podido arreglar
<Andurino> Maquina que no funciona
<Andurino>  smbd --version => Version 3.4.7
<Andurino> uname -r => 2.6.32-36-generic
<guampa> chequea en una que tenga la misma version de ubuntu
<Andurino> Maquina que funciona->
<Andurino>  smbd --version => Version 3.4.7
<Andurino> uname -r => 2.6.32-36-generic
<guampa> ok
<guampa> la config de samba es manual? has editado /etc/smbd.conf ?
<Andurino> manualmente y con gdm-samba
<Andurino> perdon gadadmin-samba
<Andurino> no hay diferencias "salvo el hostname"
<mimecar> si tienes diferentes versiones de ubuntu no puedes tener las mismas versiones de samba
<guampa> ok, ya tengo que irme, yo probaría copiando una config (via red o pendrive) de una maquina que ande, si sigue sin andar luego de eso limpiaría los logs de samba y empezaria a leerlos, incrementando de a poco la verbosidad del servicio samba
<guampa> de ahi a google
<Andurino> ... tengo distintas maquinas -> a y b con 10.04 -> c y d  con 10.10
<Andurino> b c y d se ven sin problemas
<Andurino> a no , jamas
<guampa> otra cosa tambien es verificar la conectividad basica  y el firewall
<Andurino> eso esta revisado
<guampa> si hay pings, si hay filtros de trafico en alguna maquina
<Andurino> hay ping , de hecho en a hay un server publico y privado
<guampa> entonces podes seguir analizando smbd
 * guampa off x 40 minutos
<Andurino> desde b,c,d accedo a los contenidos publicados en a (web) pero no en lan
<mimecar> ¿has pasado el archivo de configuracion de samba de b a a?
<Andurino> si claro, cambiando el hostname unicamente
<Andurino> pero tampoco funciono
<mimecar> ¿has leído el log de samba?
<Andurino> nop
<Andurino> var/log/samba ??
<Andurino> eso no se me habia ocurrido
<CrOnOs2000> buenas gente :D
<Andurino> aparecen reiteradamente operacion no permitida
<mimecar> ¿has añadido tu usuario al grupo de samba?
<Andurino> si desde luego
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar informacion de esos errores
<mimecar> es un problema de permisos
<Andurino> uhmm eso pense yo desde un primer momento
<Andurino> por el tipo de error, verifique permisos de grupos, capetas etc.. todo idem
<mimecar> si estuviera igual te funcionaria
<Andurino> lo unico que cambia es el hostname
<Andurino> el log -> muestra este ultima entrada
<Andurino> ] smbd/server.c:457(smbd_open_one_socket)
<Andurino>   smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Cannot assign requested address
<Acro> ¿como se realiza la conexsion? wifi, cable ....
<Andurino> fisica con cable, lan local con rj45 100 MB
<Andurino> ips fijas
<Andurino> ipv4
<Acro> cruzado o a traves de router?
<Andurino> hub
<Andurino> no hay routter
<mimecar> funcionan todas las bocas del hub?
<Andurino> sip
<Acro> ¿quien hace de servidor DNS?
<Andurino> dns , seria para resolver direcciones externas (tambien internas pero no hay dns, son ips o hostnames)
<mimecar> pon la línea de error que aparece en samba
<Andurino> en todo caso seria a si mismo (sin sentido dns) (en otro problema de nombres de domino pudiera que fueran por ahi los tiros)
<Andurino> ] smbd/server.c:457(smbd_open_one_socket)
<Andurino>   smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Cannot assign requested address
<Acro> vale , en el pc que no conecta crea un servidor DNS veras como te va mejor todo
<Andurino> ejem, no necisito un servidor dns (para verme a mi mismo)
<Acro> las DNS son tanto internas como externas usa un rango tal que 192.168.15.x
<Acro> no uses el rango 192.168.1.x ya que lo pilla el router que te da la señal de internet y crea confictos
<mimecar> busca esa línea de error en google
<mimecar> te dice que no puede asignar recursos, no aparece nada de permisos
<Acro> mimecar ¿quien asigna el recurso?
<mimecar> debería ser su sistema
<mimecar> si tienes un mensaje de error, ya puedes buscar que lo causa
<Andurino> and change the line:
<Andurino> start on local-filesystems
<Andurino> to
<Andurino> start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=br0) ??
<Andurino> te refieres a eso?
<mimecar> a lo que has puesto antes
<Katarcis> que es br0
<Andurino> se supone que es una respuesta a un problema similar (el mismo error del log) br0 sera un adaptador para el caso particular
<mimecar> busca "smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Cannot assign requested address"
<Andurino> creo que voy a optar por el plan B
<Andurino> he provado la solucion propuesta pero no me ha solucionado nada
<Andurino> el plan b es instalar otro linux
<mimecar> todos los resultados de google ponen la misma solucion?
<satonio> la solucion es el comunismo, respuesta patrocinada por STALIN
<mimecar> ...
<rar> hola :)
<satonio> no veo mucho entusiasmo por stalin aqui
<satonio> sois una panda de fascistas
<guampa> Andurino: tal vez puedas pasar por pastebin la config de la maquina y el log de samba
<guampa> recorda que hay varios niveles de verbosidad que se pueden seleccionar en smb.conf
<guampa> tal vez incrementando el nivel podes saber mas detalles
<Andurino> guampa es una buena idea, pero creo que acabo antes limpiando ubuntu (sospecho, que algo me ha jugado una mala pasada, no se lo que)
<guampa> esta bien
<Andurino> seguramente en una instalacion limpia de la misma version (lo en probado en una vm) funciona sin problemas
<guampa> claro esa es otra opcion
<Andurino> hago un backup de los paquetes instalados, del home y tiro millas
 * rar Heya!
<Andurino> luego vendra este paquete si este haber..
<Andurino> dudo que sea algo relacionado con la instalacion de un lamp , mas bien con un paquete que me requiro una aplicacion que no estaba en el repositorio "oficial"
<Andurino> resumiendo-mejor desde un ubuntu clean..
<guampa> no, normalmente samba cuando es afectado por otros paquetes es porque esta siendo integrado con otras cosas como ldap, kerberos, winbind, active directory
<satonio> no puede ser el modo de red de la maquina virtual? cual es exactamente el problema? (yo no habia llegado cuando lo expusiste)
<Andurino> no, el problema es una maquina fisica, que no me va el red local en 10.04 en una maquina concreta, en otra si, sin embargo si instalo esa misma version en una vm funciona ok
<Andurino> la vm corriendo en la maquina que no funcina la red local
<Andurino> son varias maquinas (lo siento por el lio)
<mimecar> Andurino: el log de samba te dice que hay un error con las conexiones
<satonio2> caida
<Andurino> efectivamente, y los post "solved" indican cambiar una entrada de /etc/samba/smb.conf cosa que he hecho sin obtener un resultado distinto
<Andurino> gracias todos ,por vuestro interes
<guampa> x nada Andurino
<carnau> ¿Hay alguna forma de asignar usuario y grupo para archivos nuevos dentro de un directorio, independientemente de quien los cree?
<GridCube> chown?
<GridCube> !man chown
<kubot> chown | chown cambia el propietario de cada fichero, usuario o grupo, según elprimer argumento que no sea una opción, el cual se interpreta como sigue. | Prueba « man chown » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/chown.1.html
<carnau> Me gustaría hacerlo de forma automática y no manual con chown
<GridCube> ni idea
<guampa> carnau: creo que con las ACL lo podes hacer
<carnau> guampa: no se si viene compilado el kernel con soporte para ACL
<carnau> pero seguro que tiene que haber una forma más sencilla, lo estoy buscando de mientras
<guampa> en ubuntu si
<mimecar> carnau: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-18
<erick> hola ubunteros que hacen?
<Exio> yo no uso ubuntu :·
<Exio> :3 *
<Exio> y.. viendo que hacer, por alla?
<erick> jaja entonces que usas Exio? genial :)
<Katarcis> fedora presente xD
<erick> jjaja zee igual k yo
<erick> fedora 15 tuneado
<erick> por el tipo de distro me atrevo a pensar que son usuarios intermedios :)
<erick> casi profesionales es verdad?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
 * rar is back
<VHelzing> hola
<chapo> que tal
<jorge4> Hola Vh
<VHelzing> hola jorge
<jorge4> estamos en el offtopic
<jorge4> pero si tines alguna duda sueltala por este canal
<VHelzing> ok, gracias
<jorge4> join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jorge4> pulsa encima-boton DERECHO y entrar al acanal..alli esta toda la peña hablando de historias para no dormir
<VHelzing> ya, gracias jorge, muy amable, ahi vamos
<VHelzing> pero tengo una duda,
<jorge4> ok...esscribe y si alguien sabe te ayudara
<VHelzing> ok
<VHelzing> es que no se si se puede agregar un canal que normalmente encuentras en ares, y tenerlo por aqui??
<jorge4> en ares..en el gestor de descargas?
<VHelzing> si
<VHelzing> ahi tienes salas de chat
<jorge4> no lo uso pero si tiene un cliente irc pues puedes agregar a qui cualquier canal
<jorge4> yo uso xchat
<jorge4> y tu?
<VHelzing> pues estoy aprendiendo a utiliza este xchat
<VHelzing> ando en eso de aprender
<VHelzing> que estoy ingresando al mundo de ubuntu
<jorge4> Si ..ok...todos un dia empezamos ..casi todos venimos del mundo WIndows
<VHelzing> pues soy uno de todos, jejeje
<jorge4> jaja..mira si usas xchat ...arriba en el menu pone xcaht
<jorge4> le das a lista de redes
<VHelzing> ok
<jorge4> y alli aparece los servidores..estaras conectado a aubuntu.com
<VHelzing> si
<jorge4> le das a editar y alli puedes configurar el canal de entrada
<jorge4> si quieres buiscar canales
<jorge4> le das a servidor y lista de canales
<jorge4> hay miles
<VHelzing> pero ninguno relacionado con el ares, o si?
<jorge4> no lo se pero puedes hacer busquedas
<jorge4> pones ares
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jorge4> y todo los canales relacionados saldran
<jorge4> luego te tocara buscar en tu idioma osea seria algo como ares-es
<VHelzing> ahh, ok, estoy en eso, gracias por aclarar la duda
<jorge4> VHelzing, el kubot nos ha dado un poque....mejor hablar en el offtopic
<jorge4> toque
<jorge4> de nada
<guampa> VHelzing: escribi /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guampa> asi pueden continuar esta charla ahi
<VHelzing> estoy ahi guampa, gracias
<jorge4> ok
<VHelzing> son muy amables,
<xkinder> hola buenas noches
<xkinder> de casualidad no saven si ahy un canal especial de slackware
<Exio> !alis xkinder
<kubot> xkinder: alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<Tukeke> :o
<Exio> Tukeke: ?
<Tukeke> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Tukeke> !ayuda
<kubot> Tukeke: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<xkinder> kubot
<xkinder> de casualidad no conoces un canal de slackware? de favor
<Exio> xkinder: kubot es un programa, si le preguntas no respondera a no ser que sea un comando o un facto
<xkinder> exio
<Exio> si?
<xkinder> muchas gracias
<xkinder> la verdad soy nuevo y no savia gracias cuate
<Exio> xkinder: corre "/msg alis help"
<xkinder> gracias amigo
<xkinder> Exio, estas leyendo algo de informatica? de casualidad
<Exio> xkinder: no
<Exio> bueno si, todo lo que hay por internet :P
<Exio> lo que veo,lo reviso, si interesa lo leo
<xkinder> jajaja see}
<xkinder> eso se
<xkinder> que temas te gustan mas de internet
<Exio> varios
<Exio> :)
<fzeta> buen día
<burrunito> Buenos dias
<burrunito> A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano
<burrunito> He instalado Ubuntu 11.10
<burrunito> y ha dejado de funcionar el Vigagre(Escritorio remoto)
<burrunito> con Unity
<burrunito> alguien sabe como hacerlo funcionar?
<burrunito> nadie?
<burrunito> :s
<burrunito> pues nada
<burrunito> a seguir googleando
<burrunito> ciao
<corpak> hola carmelino
<carmelino> hola corpak cuanto tiempo sin venir aqui eh
<carmelino> corpak ya sabes manejarte con ubuntu o todavia hay que darte lecciones  de repaso?
<corpak> si ya se un poco pero es que ubuntu no es como windows es un poco mas configurable
<carmelino> tranquilo con tiempo y una caña se consigue hacer de todo, animo
<carmelino> carmelino me las piro ya, chao
<carmelino> adios corpak vuelve pronto
<corpak> por navidad...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<TriumphOfDeath> Buenas, una consulta tecnica, estan implementado ubuntu con soporte AMR o ya esta incluido?
<TriumphOfDeath> en la version 11.10, o debo utulizar Linaro, por ejemplo
<jorge> buenas tengo problemas al instalar netbeans en ubuntu 11.10
<jorge> vi un par de guias
<jorge> estoy en el instalador de netbeans pero no encuentro la ruta del JDK
<jorge> idea?
<jorge> ideas?
<mimecar> instalar netbeans de los repositorios
<jorge> lo intente pero nose como
<jorge> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<jorge> no rula
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y pones el nombre
<jorge> tb lo intente
<jorge> y nada
<jorge> no me sale nada instalado
<mimecar> en la 11.04 si que parece que está
<jorge> acabo de cambiar de version
<jorge> /usr/lib/jvm/
<jorge> esty n esta ruta
<jorge> y nose
<jorge> ninguna idea pues?
<mimecar> busca la ruta del jdk
<jorge> eso es lo q intento
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?q=netbeans+ubuntu+11.10&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
<jorge> y esty en la carpeta donde esta el jdk
<jorge> voy
<mimecar> buscando "netbeans ubuntu 11.10" en google
<jorge> crees que no lo he hecho?
<jorge> xd
<mimecar> es el primer enlace
<jorge> por eso he dicho que ya llevo varias guias
<jorge> lo que sale en ese link
<jorge> ya lo he hecho
<mimecar> busca donde está Java y tendrás la ruta que quieres
<jorge> okei
<jorge> y ni idea de donde esta?
<mimecar> whereis java
<mimecar> o whereis javac
<jorge> vale me a salido pero el netbeans no me lo coje
<TriumphOfDeath> Holas hay alguien ahi? una consulta tecnica, estan implementado ubuntu con soporte AMR o ya esta incluido?
<TriumphOfDeath> Puedo buscar en google, pero prefiero el trato humano XDXD
<mimecar> AMR o ARM?
<TriumphOfDeath> Los CPU
<TriumphOfDeath> Preferiblemente los cpu, que los confundo con archivo de audio
<mimecar> entra en el ftp de ubuntu y verás si existe
<TriumphOfDeath> enseguida
<TriumphOfDeath> minecar gracias por la responder, cual es el servidor de ubuntu el de descarga?
<TriumphOfDeath> Un fail ahi, ya me enterè.. nuevamente era el usuario
<TriumphOfDeath> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<Xago> hola amigos, buenas tardes
<TriumphOfDeath> muchisimas gracias!
<Xago> tengo una duda, cómo puedo cerrar una sesión gráfica(tty7) desde el tty1 por ejemplo, sin tener que hacer reboot
<mimecar> TriumphOfDeath: eso es para servidores
<TriumphOfDeath> se eso iba a preguntar
<cousteau> ¿se pueden ejecutar ejecutables de 32 bits (de linux) en ubuntu de 64 bits?
<mimecar> cousteau: si
<mimecar> siempre que tengas las librerías de 32 bits
<cousteau> bien...  es que me he bajado la demo de CrayonPhysics pero no va, sale una pantalla en blanco con música
<cousteau> y un puntero de ratón tipo windows 3.1 mazo de feo
<mimecar> cumples las dependencias?
<TriumphOfDeath> minecar:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM listo thks!
<cousteau> mimecar, ni idea, no decían nada de dependencias...  creo que viene "con pilas incluidas"
<cousteau> (hay un directorio con un montón de *.so de SDL y demás)
<mimecar> si tu sistema no tiene los paquetes básicos en 32 bits..
<cousteau> lo raro es que no dice nada de ningún error
<cousteau> lo único, "warning: failed to open directory 'My Solutions'"
<cousteau> (que se arregla después de crear el directorio 'My Solutions', pero el juego sigue sin tirar)
<cousteau> y no tengo compiz ni unity ni efectos raros
<Xago> como se cambia el orden de arranque en unity? teniendo por ejemplo una partición con Windows 7?
<dsoto> grub?
<adma> FERE
<estevan6> buen dia, gracias por la bienvenida
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> como puedo hacr
<NipSarm>  para que ubuntu reconozca mi impresora hp?
<mimecar> conectarla
<NipSarm> y encenderla, claro  ¬¬
<NipSarm> digo hay alguna forma de ver si reconoce el dispositivo?
<mimecar> panel de control de gnome, impresoras
<NipSarm> ahí se muestra un cuadro vacio con opcion de añadir
<m4v> NipSarm: no sabemos de que impresora estas hablando, ni explicas que puerto estas usando, normalmente no es asunto de si la reconoce o no, sinó si imprime.
<NipSarm> buen punto m4v
<mimecar> NipSarm: ¿has pulsado en "Añadir"?
<NipSarm> es una hp Psc 1410 allin one, puerto usb de atras, instalé la impresora desde el panel
<NipSarm> luego envío a imprimir y nada de nada :s
<m4v> si usa LPT o es en red, es cuestion de agregarla. Si es USB entonces no se como es la cosa.
<m4v> uh, USB. Generalmente esas vienen con un programa que maneja la impresora pero para windows.
<NipSarm> ahi esta lo malo, hace tiempo borre windows y no tengo donde comprobar :/
<NipSarm> sospecho que la impresora no recibe la señal o algo se habrá jodido
<NipSarm> antes si lo reconocía Y_Y
<m4v> "lsusb" para ver si está
<guampa> si es hp hplip te la puede reconocer
<NipSarm> muestra lo normal :s como  si no hubiera
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<NipSarm> tambien instalé ese program :s y nada, no reconoce el device, será el cable?
<guampa> si lsusb no te la muestra y si
<guampa> por lsusb la tendrias que ver por mas que no tengas instalado ningun driver de impresion
<NipSarm> mi viejo quiere imprimir y encima ahora quiere que instale windows de nuevo xD
<NipSarm> sí, la estuve usando hace tiempo, creo que se ha malogrado :/
<guampa> si anda en windows entonces no es el cable, pero lusb muestra cualquier cosa bien conectada a usb
<guampa> *lsusb
<m4v> NipSarm: pasá lo que sale de lsusb en un pastebin
<NipSarm> sale esto  http://pastebin.com/x4mXvHYZ
<mimecar> NipSarm: solo te sale eso?
<NipSarm> si :s
<m4v> NipSarm: verificá que está bien el cable y que esté prendida la impresora, cambiá de puerto sino
<m4v> ahí solo tenés una cámara enchufada al usb, debería aparecer algo más si estuviera la impresora
<NipSarm> eso lo tengo claro T..T  algo se ha malogrado, voy a desarmar la impresora :) ni modo
<mimecar> NipSarm: que ha cambiado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<NipSarm> nada, solo una vez se derramó tinta dentro de la impresora D:
<mimecar> ......
<NipSarm> lo raro es que  estaba normal, hasta ahora
<mimecar> eso puede afectar a las tarjetas de la impresora
<NipSarm> sí, lo limpié bien esa vez, no sé qué habrá pasado :S
<m4v> NipSarm: fijate de probar con otro cable, en lo posible uno con mallado. Montones de veces tuve que cambiar el cable usb de las impresoras en mi facultad.
<NipSarm> eso haré, tengo que conseguirme uno o dos :)   que raro que falle el cable :s será por tenerlo doblado siempre?
<mimecar> con que ángulo lo tienes doblado?
<m4v> no es raro que falle el cable, normalmente vienen largos y sin mallado, lo cual es malo para transmitir información.
<Acro> mimecar ¿aun no has podido conectar los pc?
<mimecar> yo no tengo problemas con pc's
<m4v> en mi facultad compramos cables mallados para reemplazar los de vienen con la impresora, montones de veces nos pasó que no anda por culpa del cable.
<NipSarm> =/ ya veo, siempre lo sujeto doblado en circulos
<m4v> NipSarm: si el cable es largo y está enrollado completamente, haces una bobina, puede molestar la transmision de datos, aunque no se de que forma. Mejor dejalo sin enrollar para ver.
<NipSarm> ahora mientras la estoy probando ha estado suelta
<cousteau> m4v, creo que enrollar un cable no afecta apenas a cosas de inductancia
<Acro> que no afecta .... es directamente proporcional
<Acro> o que crees que  es un bobina
<fhonor> saludos señores
<fhonor> Alguien sabe por que no puedo esbribir en la particion de Windows?
<fhonor> Acro, adma ,chilicuil
<fhonor> Colo_ar,
<fhonor> puedes echarme un cable?
<mimecar> fhonor: ¿version de ubuntu?
<Acro> tienes que instalar un paquete para que te deje
<fhonor> que paquetE?
<Acro> creo que es algo de ntfs ...
<fhonor> me he bajado e instalado la 11
<Acro> predona no lo recuerdo
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<fhonor> sep
<fhonor> si el problema es que esta solo en lectura
<fhonor> pero no soy capaz de cambiar los atributos a lectura y escritura
<Katarcis> De que cosa
<Katarcis> el disco?
<fhonor> sep
<mimecar> la ultima vez que usastes windows cerrastes bien el equipo?
<fhonor> el disco externo ntfs usb
<fhonor> u otro pincho secundario ntfs
<Acro> ya lo vi ntfsproc
<fhonor> lo pruebo un sec
<Katarcis> Y como intentas cambiar los permisos?
<mimecar> fhonor: tienes windows en un disco externo?
<fhonor> noooo..
<fhonor> tengo en un disco duro dos particiones 1 con windows 7 y otra con ubuntu 11
<mimecar> entonces para que dices lo de "disco externo ntfs ysb"?
<fhonor> por q tengo 3 discos duros
<fhonor> 2 internos y 1 externo usb
<fhonor> nose por dar mas info
<fhonor> xD
<fhonor> jejeje
<fhonor> el NTFSPROC este no aparece en centro de software de ubuntu
<fhonor> verdad?
<mimecar> el sistema ya puede trabajar directamente con ntfs
<fhonor> pero no me deja escribir
<fhonor> quiero pasar files desde la particion de ubuntu a ntfs
<mimecar> de que forma montas la particion?
<fhonor> leer pudo leer pero no puedo escribir
<fhonor> me la monta sola el sistema al iniciar
<fhonor> porq?
<arp-> que ubuntu
<arp-> ?
<fhonor> 11
<mimecar> si la particion no tiene errores la tiene que montar con soporte de escritura
<arp-> por defecto ya escribe
<fhonor> y eso como lo hago socio?
<fhonor> a mi no
<fhonor> pero ninguno de los dos discos duros
<arp-> accede a tu particion
<fhonor> ya estoy
<arp-> luego abri una terminal
<fhonor> ok
<arp-> y pone: mount
<arp-> y subi a pastebin lo que salga
<arp-> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fhonor> root@powerservice:/home/powerservice# mount
<fhonor> /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<fhonor> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<fhonor> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<fhonor> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<fhonor> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<Colo_ar> jajajaj
<arp-> :S
<arp-> dios dios..
<m4v> !paste fhonor
<kubot> fhonor: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<m4v> uh
<mrkcc> pegar el texto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com -
<m4v> fhonor: usa el pastebin por favor ^
<mimecar> fhonor: dentro de 1 minuto podras hablar
<fhonor> hola?
<fhonor> porfin
<fhonor> xD
<fhonor> me mutaron
<arp-> si
<arp-> pegalo ahi
<fhonor> jeje
<mimecar> lo hicistes tu solo
<fhonor> lo sep
<fhonor> XD
<fhonor> el q hice?
<arp-> flood
<fhonor> i know
<fhonor> jeje
<mimecar> pegar mucho texto en el canal
<fhonor> weno alguna app que me monte las partis ntfs?
<fhonor> lo se lose
<mimecar> ya has hecho lo que te han dicho?
<fhonor> se
<fhonor> mount en consola
<fhonor> me sale unos textos ...
<mimecar> pon el enlace de pastebin
<arp-> claro
<fhonor> como pongo el pastebin ese
<fhonor> si lo pego me banean fijo
<fhonor> je
<civerdoris2> buen dia o buena tarde (hola"") necesito ayuda
<mimecar> pega el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> y pones el enlace que te sale
<mrkcc> pegalo ahi en pastebin
<civerdoris2> con lo de flash player
<civerdoris2> pero no doy como hacerle e visto videos y documentos pero no doy mmmm
<cousteau> qué del flash player?
<civerdoris2> Adobe Flash Player 11
<fhonor> arp- en privi te lo puesto el pastebin ese no se como coño se hace
<Colo_ar> fhonor: abris la direccion de pastebin y ahi vas a copiar lo que te salio en la terminal, despues pasas la dir que te dio paste
<arp-> no
<arp-> no
<arp-> no me llego nada
<cousteau> sí, muy bonito, qué le pasa al flash player?
<arp-> subilo a pastebin
<civerdoris2> es un programa pero yo quiero instalarlo pero no doy como ya colo que los comandos sudo apt-get install pero nada  digo si me pueden ayudar
<civerdoris2> es que no puedo ver videos
<civerdoris2> en youtube
<arp-> instala flash
<cousteau> fhonor, es muy fácil, entras en paste.ubuntu.com, pegas lo que sea, le das a enviar, y te dará una página con el texto pegado, pues pones aquí el enlace a la página y ya
<civerdoris2> y otros lados como en facebook y nada  no doy como hacerle
<cousteau> civerdoris2, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cousteau> tendrás que activar antes el repositorio multiverse, me parece
<civerdoris2> mmm pero como le puedo hacer soy nuevo en el maravilloso sistema
<fhonor> ya estoy en la web..
<fhonor> oook
<fhonor> os la paso
<civerdoris2> pero no doy hehe ^_^
<Acro> mira este enalce http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/cosas-a-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2/
<mrkcc> civerdoris2 puede instalalo de apliaciones
<fhonor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/774564/
<fhonor> asi mejor?
<fhonor> je
<fhonor> GRACIAS
<civerdoris2> viendo
<civerdoris2> mmm aplicaciones
<cousteau> civerdoris2, ve al centro de software, busca flashplugin-installer y dale a instalar
<cousteau> fhonor, sí, mejor
<civerdoris2> aja gracias mmm mm buscando
<civerdoris2> mmm pero yo estoy en
<civerdoris2> kubuntu
<civerdoris2> mmm el centro de software es de ubuntu si no me quivoco
<mrkcc> si ahi
<mimecar> civerdoris2: abre kpackagekit / apper
<mrkcc> centro de sogrea de ubuntu civedoris2
<mrkcc> ahi pong flash
<mrkcc> y ahi esta
<fhonor> y ahora q hago para escribir en mis particiones?
<civerdoris2> pero en kubuntu no hay nada asi
<mimecar> civerdoris2: comprueba que la particion ntfs no tiene errores
<civerdoris2> no me aparece centro de software solo estoy en preferencias del sistema y dice un icono
<fhonor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/774569/
<civerdoris2> mm como le puedo hacer hay
<mimecar> [20:11:34] <mimecar> civerdoris2: abre kpackagekit / apper
<civerdoris2> para ver si no tiene errores
<civerdoris2> perdon no se mucho hehe
<cousteau> civerdoris2, vale, prueba con el comando   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fhonor> algun comando que me actualice las repos solas y tal? sin editar nada?xd
<fhonor> jejeje
<cousteau> fhonor, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> fhonor: el centro de software ya hace eso
<civerdoris2> aaa bueno are eso
<cousteau> o a qué te refieres?
<fhonor> pero me añade direcciones?
<fhonor> aaah okokok como a avanzado el jubuntu
<fhonor> xD
<civerdoris2> esperenme si es que no se mucho hehe y si me gusta el linux hehe el kubuntu hehe
<mimecar> si
<cousteau> hmm, qué forma de actualizar añade direcciones?
<civerdoris2> mmm ami me aparece Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<civerdoris2> Creando árbol de dependencias
<civerdoris2> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<civerdoris2> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete flashplplugin-installer
<civerdoris2> civerdoris2@civerdoris2-HP-Compaq-dc5800-Microtower:~$
<cousteau> bien, tendrás que añadir el repositorio multiverse
<civerdoris2> pero nada se queda asi
<cousteau> !multiverse
<kubot> multiverse es el repositorio de software restringido por copyright o cuestiones legales. Los paquetes en ese repositorio no son soportados por Ubuntu. Ver !repositorios
<m4v> civerdoris2: que ubuntu tienes?
<civerdoris2> mmm ps yo instale uno que se llama
<civerdoris2> Kubuntu 11.04
<civerdoris2> es uno que tiene una K
<civerdoris2> es azul
<civerdoris2> es de 32bit con 3GB de memoria ram
<m4v> ok, hiciste un "sudo apt-get update" antes que nada?
<civerdoris2> y un procesador de doble nucleo hehe
<civerdoris2> mmm si
<civerdoris2> aun dice
<civerdoris2> esperando cabeseras
<civerdoris2> 21%
<mimecar> si no has acabado no lo has hecho
<civerdoris2> ya va abanzando mm para que sirve el update
<civerdoris2> ???
<m4v> para actualizar la lista de paquetes
<m4v> cuando termine instala kubuntu-restricted-extras
<civerdoris2> aja
<civerdoris2> aaaa
<civerdoris2> bueno
<civerdoris2> y cuando pace eso luego de so que debo de hacer perdon de tanta molestia
<mimecar> no entiendo la frase
<civerdoris2> mm cual frace mm hehe yeva el 63%
<mimecar> civerdoris2: intenta escribir bien
<civerdoris2> haha perdon hehe son los nervios haha
<civerdoris2> 77%
<civerdoris2> m4v: mmm cuando le de instalar a kubuntu-restricted-extras sera que debo de escrivir sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-restricted-extras  o no es asi hehe
<civerdoris2> 99%
<civerdoris2> ups perdon son 97%
<sudle> si
<civerdoris2> hehe
<civerdoris2> aaa bueno ya va a terminar hehe
<aguitel> alguien sabe que significa que las imagenes iso son hibridas?
<m4v> aguitel: creo que funcionan para bootear desde el usb
<aguitel> m4v, creo que hay algo mas de eso
<Nex4> aguitel: segun en que sentido
<Nex4> hibridas de usb, o de "arquitectura", por al menos habia cd's que podian instalar tanto un sistema de 32 como de 64bits
<Nex4> bu
<peke_> jajaja
<civerdoris2> MMMM ME TENGO QUE IR MMM COMO LE PUEDO HACER ENCONTES CUANDO TERMINE TODO ESO DEL UPTADE EN EL TERMINAL
<civerdoris2> cuando termine DIGAMSO luego de instalar el kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mimecar> civerdoris2: en el irc no se ponen las mayúsculas
<civerdoris2> ups perdon perdon hehe
<mimecar> el gestor de paquetes ya te avisara cuando las tengas
<civerdoris2> mmm entonces solo instalo y el me habisa mmm gracias mmm talvez me conecto en una hora
<mimecar> por consola puedes forzarlo con => sudo apt-get upgrade
<civerdoris2> es interesante esto hehe gracias mmm me voy
<civerdoris2> mmm
<civerdoris2> forzarlo mm como funcionaria mm cuando este instalando el kubuntu-restricted-extras
<civerdoris2> bueno los dejo feliz dia fue un gusto y un onor chatear hehe  platicamos pronto
<fhonor> Perdonar que Link Tengo que COPIAR
<mimecar> fhonor: que link?
<lumuntu> buenas, como puedo pasar desde ubuntu 11.10 a lubuntu? Solo tengo que hacer sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop???
<Sonrix_> alguien me puede ayudar con los controladores de mi laptop? la wireless es una rtl8188ce ya he buscado en google y encontre el driver pero cuando trato de compilarlo me sale una serie de errores
<mimecar> lumuntu: si
<mimecar> Sonrix_: ¿que version de ubuntu tienes?
<Sonrix_> 10.04 en la ultima version de ubuntu si me funciona bien pero no me gusta unity
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<lumuntu> otra pregunta se pueden ver los blu ray con ubuntu?
<Sonrix_> asi es mimecar
<lumuntu> tengo xbcm pero no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> lumuntu: ¿tienes lectore de blue-ray?
<Sonrix_> tambien instale build-essential
<mimecar> Sonrix_: pon en pastebin todos los errores que salen
<lumuntu> si
<Sonrix_> ahi lo tiene mimecar
<mimecar> pon el enlace de pastebin
<Sonrix_> http://pastebin.com/pPKT73Vi
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el paquete build-essential?
<Sonrix_> si
<Sonrix_> build-essential is already the newest version.
<mimecar> y las dependencias que necesita el driver?
<Sonrix_> talvez ahi es donde tenga el problema
<Sonrix_> que debo hacer?
<mimecar> leer el archivo README que debe acompañar al driver
<Sonrix_> solo dice los componentes del driver y los pasos de como compilarlo
<Sonrix_> pero al poner "sudo make" es cuando me arroja los errores
<lumuntu> mimecar que tengo que hacer?
<mimecar> Sonrix_: sudo make NO se usa
<mimecar> lumuntu: no he usado blueray
<mimecar> Sonrix_: tienes un archivo readme
<Sonrix_> igual me sale si pongo solo "make"
<Sonrix_> si
<lumuntu> ok porque me habian dicho que hay un plugin por xbmc que luego se puede hacer todo ...
<Sonrix_> solo para comentar que ya encontre la solucion de este driver rtl8188ce
<Sonrix_> https://launchpad.net/~lexical/+archive/hwe-wireless
<chilicuil> gracias por compartirla Sonrix_ =)
<rommel_> buenas a todos
<Marverick> hola rommel_
<rommel_> alguie me podria guiar como solucionar el problema de como conectar una netbook por cable de red pues me sale address not found
<rommel_> hola Marverick tanto tiempo
<mimecar> rommel_: ¿en ubuntu?
<rommel_> mimecar se que es solo para ubuntu este canal,pero pregunto esto pues imagino o supongo mejor dicho que pueda ser ygual que otra distribucion linux
<Marverick> rommel_ si
<Marverick> yo soy brasileño
<rommel_> yo peruano argentino
<mimecar> en ubuntu usando el gestor de redes de gnome
<Marverick> rommel_ legal
<mimecar> en otras distribuciones, dhclient tarjeta_red
<rommel_> e estado en el canal de offtopic y no pude obtener ayuda
<mimecar> en OT no has dicho el entorno que lleva
<Acro> rommel_  le asignaste ip al portatil
<rommel_> acro no
<rommel_> como poder hacer esto?
<Acro> editar conexiones cable ip4 192.168.x.x
<Acro> sobre el icono de red haces clic derecho -> Editar conexiones
<Acro> hay vas a cable
<mimecar> Acro: no usa ubuntu ni gnome
<Acro> ¿? que usa
<rommel_> pense que era lo mismo dado que busque como que distribucion de linux era la mas liviana
<rommel_> entonces de que esta echo esto entonces
<rommel_> aver
<rommel_> y slitaz que opinan de esa distribucion sera q coonesa si podre hacer lo q no puedo con esta
<mimecar> puedes probar con xubuntu / lubuntu
<mimecar> las que no sean de ubuntu pregunta en OT
<rommel_> y esas distribuciones son lts
<mimecar> la version 10.04 de las dos si
<rommel_> pero como saver cuanto ocupa la 10.04 dado que solo tiene 4 gb de disco rigico
<rommel_> y 512 de ram
<rommel_> alcansara con tam poca memoria
<Acro> yo tengo una 10.04 en un pen drive de 4 gb
<Acro> te ira bien pero no la actualices ya que te come todo el espacio de disco
<mimecar> tener un sistema sin actualizar no es bueno
<Acro> tampoco es bueno un sistema con 4 gb
<rommel_> por eso es que staba buscando algo liviano dentro de linux
<rommel_> y es que me encontre con puppy y slitaz
<cousteau> rommel_, y si pruebas lubuntu?
<cousteau> en 4 gb cabe
<cousteau> instalado creo que eran 2 gigas y pico
<cousteau> Acro, a lo mejor por que se llena el caché de apt?
<Acro> en 4Gb cabe de sobra y va divino yo lo uso en un pen para arreglar pc como caja de herramientas y la he usado en pc con 256 de memoria
<Acro> el problema es actualizar todo el sistema que como has dicho se colapsa
<Acro> no es recomendable el no actulizar pero tampoco te mueres
<Acro> rommel_ que cpu y grafica tiene el pc
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> ola
<raro> Hola
<Genelyk> alguien sabe  por q el sonido de mi ubuntu es muy agudo
<Genelyk>  como si en las canciones fueran cantadas por niños
<cousteau> Genelyk, porque el códec estará mal y sonará a velocidad incorrecta
<Genelyk> no creo
<Genelyk>  pues suena igual en un video de flash de yt
<Genelyk>  q un mp3 y mi cd de musica
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> será así la canción
<cousteau> se fue...
<cousteau> y ahora nunca sabré si solucionó el problema
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-10
<Itxshell> alguien sabe de un buen sintetizador para lectura de textos a voz. para ubuntu 12.04  Gracias
<psycl0> hola
<psycl0> tengo un pequeño problema con mi ubuntu
<psycl0> no quiere bootear
<psycl0> por favor ayuda :(
<Itxshell> psycl0,  inicia y entra en le modo de recuperación
<psycl0> hola Itxshell!
<psycl0> gracias por contestar
<psycl0> el problema es que cuando prendo la computadora, solamente muestra el menu del bios
<psycl0> luego intenta iniciar el so, pero desde el primer momento queda totalmente negra la pantalla
<psycl0> y no se si se puede apretar algun boton para que aparezca algun menu de recuperacion
<Itxshell> que fue lo ultimo que hiciste?
<Itxshell> que version de ubuntu usas? y que tipo de pc tienes?
<psycl0> lo ultimo que sucedio fue que me aparecio un cartel que decia que quedaba 1gb libre le di ok, luego la quise reiniciar por que mi apache no respondia y no volvio a iniciar jamaz :(
<psycl0> ubuntu 11.1
<psycl0> amd sempron 64 bits
<psycl0> con 2gb de ram
<psycl0> desde que he instalado este ubuntu, nunca me han aparecido splash screens
<Itxshell> entra en modo live cd y revisa tu sistema
<psycl0> solamente quedaba negro el monitor hasta que aparecia el menu de logon
<Itxshell> alli tienes la opcioón de reparar el sistema
<psycl0> ah, oka
<psycl0> bueno, aqui no tengo el cd de ubuntu
<psycl0> asi que voy a tener que esperar hasta mañana
<psycl0> pero tu me dices que desde el cd puedo recuperar mi sistema?
<psycl0> si es asi me quedo tranquilo
<psycl0> pense que habia algun shotcut que podia apretar para que me aparezca algun menu de recuperacion
<psycl0> pero aprete todos los F y no paso nada
<psycl0> en fin
<psycl0> muchisimas gracias Itxshell, has sido muy amable!
<Itxshell> has un usbLive
<psycl0> que lastima que ubuntu no tenga algun tipo de autodiagnistico y recuperacion
<psycl0> antes de entrar al sistema operativo
<Itxshell> te acabo de decir como hacerlo
<Itxshell> si nada de eso te funciona tienes la opcion de reinstalar sin formatear o recuperar todo con Test Dick
<psycl0> genial
<Itxshell> TestDisk*
<psycl0> podria probar usar usblive
<psycl0> deberia encontrar algun pendrive tirado por aqui
<psycl0> veamos
<Itxshell> disculpa pero creo que ya no hay mas sobre ese tema prueba y luego vuelves a preguntar aca si algo falla
<psycl0> (realmente aprecio mucho tu ayuda Itxshell, te pasas de amabilidad con un desconocido como yo)
<psycl0> muchisimas gracias Itxshell, ojala algun dia pueda devolverte el favot que me has hecho
<psycl0> :)
<EthProb> wenas...no me va internet....la interficie sin cable y cableada comparten eth4, como puedo hacer que tengan diferent eth?
<_Ethan_> jola
<_Ethan_> hola
<_Ethan_> alguien me puede decir cuál es la fuente que se suele ver cuando se hace un documento en Latex?
<Germanaz0> hola a todos, he encontrado un error, en la tienda de software de ubuntu, http://ubuntuone.com/009LnJDqPbiG50047Lylep
<Germanaz0> a alguien le pasó algo similar ?
<_Ethan_> Germanaz0
<_Ethan_> qué versión te has bajado?
<Germanaz0> 12.10 de ubuntu
<raymond> hola a todos
<raymond> alguien pudiera hecharme una manita con el siguiente problem
<raymond> tengo una acer aspire one 722 le instale canaima 3.1  resulta q reconocio la tarjeta de sonido pero cuando reprodusco una musica no se escucha para nada
<dylan66> alsamixer en la consola raymond
<raymond> dylan66, ya
<GridCube> pavucontrol tambien
<dylan66> f6 elijes la tarjeta
<dylan66> chequea q no este en automute
<raymond> dylan66, me aparece esto ya te lo envio
<Exio> el soporte de canaima es en #canaima, no aca.
<raymond> dylan66, acepta la tyransferencia de archivo
<dylan66> no me mandes archivos por favor
<dzup> heh
<zudo> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=37.386802&lon=-5.952842&z=20&l=3&m=b&show=/2145371/es/
<zudo> y que haya estao unas cuantas veces en Sevilla, y que nadie me haya llevao a los monumentos
<zudo> un dpto entero de gis y ni un puto mapa útil, tienen que venir de otras empresas
<nmid00> :D jajajajajaja
<Guest5794> buenas tardes disculpen cual version de ubuntu es mejor la 12.04 o la 12.10
<GridCube> Guest5794, mejor para que?
<GridCube> queres usar lts? o lo mas nuevo?
<Guest5794> lts un mejor soporte valla
<Guest5794> pero nose si por la version sea nueva sea mejor que la 12.04
<Guest5794> o solo que aun sea un prototipo la version beta
<GridCube> Guest5794, depende del tiempo que planees soportar las maquinas
<GridCube> si van a estar en produccion sin tocar por varios años usa 12.04
<GridCube> si vas a querer actualizarte y usar cosas mas modernas cada dos por tres usa 12.10
<Guest5794> si justo eso queria saber si ya me estoy bajando la version 12.04 gracias gridcube
<chakal^-^> Guest5794, las versiones de lanzamiento LTS de ubuntu siempre son mejores y mas si usas el sistema como servidor
<chakal^-^> lo que si te recomiendo es que instales mejor la version server de ubuntu si lo usas como servidor
<Guest5794> si de hecho esa misma me baje esque orita tengo unos problemas en el audio con arch aparte con unos problemas en lo caracteres en la tipografia
<Guest5794> y pues me gustaria algo mas activo y por eso mismo quiero probar ubuntu
<rrch> Hola a todos. ¿Alguno de los presentes ha tenido experiencia en configurar RAID 1+0 en Ubuntu?
<rrch> Utilizando software...
<scherenhaenden> hola buenas noches... tengo problemas con mi pc... se esta quedando colgado de manera muy extranha... y no puedo usar los tasks managers o monitores de sistema o el comando ps con opcion x... porque la consola o el programa se qdan colgados
<scherenhaenden> y no responden ni cierran
<scherenhaenden> :s
<fzeta> pues sí que es raro...
<scherenhaenden> sip... y dejan de funcionar el chromium, y el opera y muchos programas
<scherenhaenden> el quassel funciona... el konqueror
<scherenhaenden> pero si abro el monitor de systema... se cuelga el programa y no se cierra
<scherenhaenden> y en la consola si hago ps -aux se cuelga y no lo puedo cancelar con control+c tengo q cerrar la consola con el mouse... y si busco en google ps -aux kubuntu :S.... los resultados son de comoo usar juegos de playstation en kubuntu o instalar photoshop
<scherenhaenden> ahora si habro el monitos de sistema ya ni abre :S.... -.-
<scherenhaenden> no se si reiniciar para ver si se quita... pero eso lo dudo... no es windows :S
<scherenhaenden> tuve q reiniciar
<scherenhaenden> shockwave falla a cada rato
<scherenhaenden> sera q tengo un virus en linux :S
<MrTulias> scherenhaenden, no sé mucho del tema pero, ¿has probado con top? (para ver qué proceso te produce el bloqueo)
<scherenhaenden> MrTulias: top se habia colgado tb
<scherenhaenden> ahorita todo esta mas estable
<scherenhaenden> pero de hace como una seman depronto se cuelgan cosas... no se por que...
<scherenhaenden> MrTulias: gracias
<MrTulias> nada, ya siento no saber ayudarte mejor
<nmid00> marcelo
<nmid00> de cual estas flashando
<nmid00> :D
<scherenhaenden> el problema es super raro
<scherenhaenden> :S
<scherenhaenden> weno m voy a duchar para irme a dormir
<scherenhaenden> ciao
<scherenhaenden> nos vemos
<onlymrleo> msg NickServ IDENTIFY l30n4rd0
<fzeta> lol
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Buda_> hi
<Buda_> alguien sabe de algun gestor de base de datos visual libre ?
<buda> :D
<thor1> compañeros buenas tardes, alguien conoce acerca de wine?
<thor1> instale la version 1.5 pero no me reconoce mi tarjeta grafica
<thor1> alguien compañeros?
<xangua> alguien qué¿
<thor1> xangua tengo un problema con wine, no reconoce mi grafica
<thor1> por eso pido ayuda
<thor1> xangua tu puedes ayudarme?
<Guest5794> una pregunta en la instalacion de ubuntu hay nesesidad de formatear la distribucion que ya tenia antes
<Guest5794> o el mismo programa la fomatea
<Guest5794> ya que tengo una distribucion y el sistema de windows en la pc
<mimecar> tienes que formatear desde el instalador
<Guest5794> a tremendo si a eso me referia como en otras distribuciones tienes que formatearlo anteriormente para poder instalarlo
<mimecar> es en la instalación, no tienes que hacerlo antes
<Guest5794> a bien gracias si ahora me pongo a instalarlo
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos antes
<techno_x86-64> Guest5794, no me digas quein sos ya me imagino xD
<Guest5794> si ya respalde la informacion asi que no hay problema
<BreoganGal> buenas
<Guest5794> que tal
<Guest5794> disculpa techno
<BreoganGal> hola guest
<techno_x86-64> Guest5794, no me digas q vaz a instalar ubuntu?
<BreoganGal> el gestor de actualizaciones me dice que no puedo instalar todas, pero puedo hacer una actualizacion parcial
<Guest5794> ahhh jajaja me saque de onda con lo de x86
<BreoganGal> y que puede ser, por que una actualizacion no se completo, problemas con algun problema instalado o por cambios normales de una version de prelanzamiento de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión tienes ahora BreoganGal ?
<BreoganGal> 12.10
<mimecar> a cual quieres actualizar?
<BreoganGal> no es de prelanzamiento y es la primera vez que me sale esto
<BreoganGal> no, nada, es el gestor de actualizaciones, nada del otro mundo
<BreoganGal> por eso no lo entiendo, que te voy a decir, jje
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios ppa?
<BreoganGal> solo 2, y nunca me dieron errores, son 2 de los drivers de nvidia
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<BreoganGal> ok, dame un momento
<mimecar> para que necesitas dos PPA de nvidia?
<BreoganGal> listo
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424231/
<BreoganGal> para que se actualicen solos al salir nuevas versiones no?
<techno_x86-64> andate al synaptic
<techno_x86-64> y donde dice estado pon en paquetes forzados algo asi
<techno_x86-64> tenes un repo o algo parecido forzado a no actualizar pro eso los retiene
<mimecar> si están retenidos tendrás que ver la causa
<mimecar> no forzarlos sin una razón
<BreoganGal> desde synaptis no me da error me sale diferente osea:
<BreoganGal> bucar actualizaciones
<BreoganGal> las marque
<BreoganGal> y pone
<BreoganGal> 34 paquetes a renovar y 15 a retirar
<techno_x86-64> ok
<techno_x86-64> actualiza entonces desde synaptic
<BreoganGal> y que liberare 15mb y ocupare 12
<BreoganGal> oki
<BreoganGal> hay voy
<mimecar> ten un live cd cerca
<techno_x86-64> ajajajajaja
<techno_x86-64> no asusten al chico
<techno_x86-64> xD
<BreoganGal> listo
<techno_x86-64> reinicia BreoganGal
<BreoganGal> jaja, peores momentos e tenido, bastantes peores, xd
<BreoganGal> que me ayudasteis desde aqui a entrar al sistema desde la terminal nada mas iniciar, jja
<techno_x86-64> reinicia
<techno_x86-64> :P
<BreoganGal> ok, vuelvo ne breves
<BreoganGal> y el gestor ya me dice que todo esta completo
<techno_x86-64> ok
<BreoganGal> volvi
<BreoganGal> sigo vivo eh
<BreoganGal> xd
<techno_x86-64> BreoganGal, ahora pon pacman -Syu a ver si ya todo esta bien
<techno_x86-64> perdon apt-get update
<techno_x86-64> y mandas un apstebin
<BreoganGal> falto el sudo, xd
<techno_x86-64> si epro yo trabajo a root siemrpe asi q nunc apongo sudo
<BreoganGal> y borro las ppa esas o son utiles por lo de las actualizaciones?
<techno_x86-64> no deja las ppa
<BreoganGal> aqui tienes
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424263/
<BreoganGal> oki
<techno_x86-64> ok todo correcto
<BreoganGal> y una cosa ya que hoy no veo mucho ambiente aqui
<BreoganGal> un dia quite para que ubuntu no me pida el pass al entrar
<BreoganGal> unos dias despues se lo volvi a poner como antes
<techno_x86-64> ajam
<BreoganGal> pero nanai, no hace el cambio, y no entiendo
<BreoganGal> hasta fui al archivo donde seguarda lo del user y todo y sale como si la tuviera que pedir y no entiendo
<techno_x86-64> bueno en este caso no peudo ayudarte por q no suo ubuntu :/
<BreoganGal> jja, oki, no hay problema, es algo que no me afecta mucho, pero busque solucion y nada
<techno_x86-64> y ubuntu tiene su propio gestor de inicio q e slightdm
<BreoganGal> pero es que busque problemas similares y por hay y todo lo que veo dice que lo tengo bien
<BreoganGal> que ironia
<techno_x86-64> :|
<techno_x86-64> lastima amigo no tengo conociemiento exacto del gestor d einicio de ubuntu
<BreoganGal> tu que eres de debian o arch?
<techno_x86-64> arch
<BreoganGal> era visto, de uno u otro, xd
<techno_x86-64> si no vez q ahorita em confundi te dije q pusieras pacman y eso e ssolo de arch xD
<BreoganGal> jaja, vale
<BreoganGal> la costumbre supongo
<techno_x86-64> si claro
<techno_x86-64> yo solo entro aqui por q use mucho tiempo ubuntu asi q peudo dar soporte
<BreoganGal> hasta que cambiaste por preferencia eh
<techno_x86-64> preferencia no
<BreoganGal> comodidad?
<techno_x86-64> cambie por algo mejor :)
<BreoganGal> pero tambien por algo un poco mas complicado no?
<techno_x86-64> estabilidad rapidez actualizaciones de por vida mas actualizado q ubuntu y ams estable ademas de q consume emnos recursos y es mas optimizado
<techno_x86-64> si e smas complicado pero la ventaja es q aprendes mas
<techno_x86-64> arch es un linux purista muchas cosas son a amno
<BreoganGal> tal vez algun dia lo meta un una particion a ver que tal me manejo ya que mis conocimientos son limitados
<techno_x86-64> yo llevo 6 meses y ya me defiendo muy bein en el
<techno_x86-64> xD
<BreoganGal> jaja esta bien saberlo
<BreoganGal> todo es acostumbrarse
<techno_x86-64> si
<techno_x86-64> ya vengo ire por unas cervezas
<BreoganGal> oki
<BreoganGal> hasta ahora
<Harpagornis> alguien utiliza ssh?
 * onlymrleo hola, ¿alguien sabe que herramienta de backup puedo encontrar en un live de ubuntu o de linux mint?
<BreoganGal> hola techo
<techno_x86-64> hola
<BreoganGal> estuve leyendo algo
<BreoganGal> bueno si queires te hablo por privado apra no ocupar el canal
<techno_x86-64> q cosa?
<techno_x86-64> ok
<reinadecorazones> hola,tengo un problema d sonido con ubuntu 12.10 q cuando conecto los cascos m sale el sonido por los cascos y los altavoces a la vez... alguien m puede ayudar? gracias
<BreoganGal> en las configuraciones de sonido no te sale?
<reinadecorazones> es q no se lo q tiene q salir
<reinadecorazones> es la primera vez q tengo ubuntu
<BreoganGal> supuestamente deberia cambiarte solo al enchufar los cascos
<BreoganGal> haber si alguno con mas antigüedad te echa una manita
<reinadecorazones> ok gracias
<n-iCe> Qué duda
<reinadecorazones> tengo un problema d sonido con ubuntu 12.10 q cuando conecto los cascos m sale el sonido por los cascos y los altavoces a la vez...
<n-iCe> qué son cascos
<reinadecorazones> auriculares
<Itxshell> audifonos
<reinadecorazones> eso,audifonos
<reinadecorazones> jejeje
<Itxshell> reinadecorazones,  ya lo preguntaste una vez si alguien sabe te ayudara ten paciencia y deja de repetir lo mismo por favor
<reinadecorazones> si,estaba esperando,pero m han preguntado q duda
<reinadecorazones> por eso lo he puesto otra vez,disculpa las molestias
<BreoganGal> colega, buscando por el foro de ubuntu encontre esto
<BreoganGal> tal vez te ayude
<Itxshell> no es molestia
<BreoganGal> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/126030#.UMZ0pNFJyA4
<reinadecorazones> es para mi ese enlace?
<BreoganGal> para itxshell y su problema con los altavoces vs auriculares
<BreoganGal> y tambien este otro que veo interesante
<BreoganGal> http://www.culturacuantica.com.ar/al-conectar-auriculares-no-se-desconectan-los-altavoces-ubuntu-solucionado/
<BreoganGal> uno de los dos malo sera que no te solucione
<Itxshell> jaja yo no tengo problema
<BreoganGal> emm..si reiniciandocorazones
<BreoganGal> era para ti
<reinadecorazones> gracias,muchas gracias
<BreoganGal> fallito de persona, es que ando a mas temas y me lie
<Itxshell> XD
<reinadecorazones> no pasa nada,muchas gracias a todos por vuestra atencion
<BreoganGal> y recuerda buscar siempre si a otra persona le pasa, es una gran ayuda el foro de ubuntu es y si manejas bien el ingles pues en el foro ingles lo bordas que hay hay de todo
<BreoganGal> aun que por lo que vi, en configuracion deberia de salirte
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-11
<reinadecorazones> BreoganGal:  m ha funcionado bien lo de la web q m pasaste,gracias por todo,un saludo desde asturias,norte de españa
<BreoganGal> way :)
<BreoganGal> de nada, otro saludo desde galicia
<BreoganGal> que me da que pensabas que era de mas lejos, jje animo, que ubuntu es sencillo y funciona bien
<techno_x86-64> no concuerdo con ese comentario
<techno_x86-64> ajajaja
<reinadecorazones> jaajajaa hostia un primo hermano!!! hehehehe q bien
<BreoganGal> jaja, hay diversos puntos de vista, pero tu reconoces que ubuntu para gente que se inicia en linux es aceptable, a que si? jje
<reinadecorazones> yo estoy con ubuntu pero con el escritorio de Xubuntu,q mola mas jejeje
<BreoganGal> jaja, xubuntu era kde cierto?
<reinadecorazones> y si lo considero aceptable,windows is dead !!!
<BreoganGal> y por que no instalaste xubuntu directamente que asi tenias todo mejor
<BreoganGal> que alguna caracteristica cambia por lo que veo
<reinadecorazones> no, xubuntu tiene el escritorio Xfca
<reinadecorazones> Xfce perdon
<techno_x86-64> xfce sip
<techno_x86-64> escritorio sencillo aprecido a gnome2
<techno_x86-64> y podes activar compiz en el
<reinadecorazones> instalé ubuntu porque el libreoffice y otros programas vienen incluidos y luego intalo el escritorio de xubuntu
<BreoganGal> jaja, y yo con unity, soy el raro que se quedo con el que trae por defecto, consumira mas, podre meter la barrita en otros escritorios, pero de mmento me convencio, xd
<reinadecorazones> no me va bien el compiz con las nuevas versiones
<BreoganGal> xubuntu tambien lleva libreoffice y demas que yo sepa
<reinadecorazones> prueba xubuntu tio,es mas sencillo jajaa
<BreoganGal> yo tengo compiz con ubuntu 12.10
<BreoganGal> ganas de complicarme la vida, jaja
<reinadecorazones> jajajaja t va lo dificil eh?
<reinadecorazones> yo es q m estoy iniciando en linux soy novatilla
<BreoganGal> creo que con decirte la liada que tuve con ubuntu al principio ya ni te cuento
<BreoganGal> lo colgue en el blog
<BreoganGal> uno que cree para cosas de amigos y tal
<BreoganGal> y es la entrada mas leida que tengo
<BreoganGal> jaja
<BreoganGal> http://breogangal.blogspot.com.es/2012/04/error-stop-0x0000007b.html
<reinadecorazones> jajajajaa no m digas nada q yo lo instale dos veces xDDD
<BreoganGal> y los comentarios de gracias molan
<BreoganGal> tarde mas de una semana en encontrar algo util para superar esa mierda que me paso
<techno_x86-64> ustedes queiren ver algo liado
<techno_x86-64> la instalacion de arch
<BreoganGal> y desde aquellas lo colgue por si alguno mas se atascaba hay
<techno_x86-64> y lo peor es hacelro iniciar xD
<BreoganGal> bueno bueno, techo ehh gento no es mas chungo? o eso lei
<techno_x86-64> gento tiene instalacion guiada creo o no?
<BreoganGal> no, por terminal y compilando que yo sepa
<reinadecorazones> he visto lo del blog,a mi eso por suerte no m ha pasado,porq si no no lo instalaba
<BreoganGal> lei por hay que como distro no es gran cosa, pero que los que la logran instalar se quedan con una satisfaccion de, yo peudo! jaja
<BreoganGal> jaja, nunca hay que rendirse amiga
<techno_x86-64> lo de compilar no es dificil me parece mas bien eprder el tiempo
<BreoganGal> tu dices facil un carroza de linux nosotros novatillos uff
<techno_x86-64> jajajajaa
<BreoganGal> si quereis publicar algo en el blog que os enseñe o algo ya sabeis que os meto de autores, jjaa
<reinadecorazones> no soy d rendirme tan facilmente
<techno_x86-64> en gento es solo make make install y lo maloe s q compilar se lleva el cpu entero y demora mas osea es facil y se pierde tiempo
<BreoganGal> techo: descripcion: arch 100% unete o muere jjej
<techno_x86-64> ajajja
<techno_x86-64> podria decir q e sla mejor distro no por gusto por todas las he probado
<reinadecorazones> bueno yo eso del gento no se q es
<reinadecorazones> es la primera vez q lo escucho
<reinadecorazones> bueno,q lo leo en este caso
<BreoganGal> reiniciacorazones, descripcion: facil bien, algo complicado vale, algo chungo venga vamos, dificil uhuhu para, chunguisimo, soohh yo de aqui me bajo, jaj
<BreoganGal> =)
<techno_x86-64> es otra distro linux
<reinadecorazones> ajajajaa muy bueno BreoganGal
<techno_x86-64> reinadecorazones, q edad tenes?
<reinadecorazones> 30
<BreoganGal> este archiadicto ya quiere ligar, xD
<techno_x86-64> estudiastes esto sistema so algo asi?
<BreoganGal> apuesto a que no,jje
<BreoganGal> techo, la has espantado, xd
<techno_x86-64> ajajajaja
<techno_x86-64> si le muestro mi foto regresa y arrodillada
<techno_x86-64> ajajjaajajaja
<techno_x86-64> broma broma ajjaa
<BreoganGal> que sobrado, jje
<techno_x86-64> na es broma
<BreoganGal> tu cuantos tienes techo?
<techno_x86-64> mejor no te digo nunca me creerias
<techno_x86-64> ajaja
<BreoganGal> deslumbrame
<techno_x86-64> casi 17 xD
<BreoganGal> eso es mucho o poco
<BreoganGal> jaja, pezqueñin
<BreoganGal> soy mas viejo que tu snif
<BreoganGal> que estas en 1 bach supongo
<techno_x86-64> bach??
<BreoganGal> bachiller
<techno_x86-64> no universidad
<BreoganGal> llevas un curso adelantado eh
<techno_x86-64> por eos et dije nunca me creerias
<techno_x86-64> y doy conferencias d elinux y clases tmb xD
<BreoganGal> yo 21 eh, no te tires, xd
<BreoganGal> yo solo converti aun colega aun..algun dia caeran mas, jaja
<BreoganGal> madrid?
<techno_x86-64> no colombia
<BreoganGal> del otro lado del charco
<techno_x86-64> vieras la cara a la gente q le doy conferencias y le doy clases xD
<BreoganGal> hombre, no es lo normal que decirte
<techno_x86-64> todos me dicen muestra tu docuemnto de identidad hay esta la fecha de ancimiento y todos se quedan asi :O
<BreoganGal> jaja
<BreoganGal> pero tu que estudias alguna ingenieria informatica o algo asi?
<techno_x86-64> si estudio sistemas
<techno_x86-64> pero iwal apenas voy pal primer semestre
<techno_x86-64> xD
<BreoganGal> jja, yo magisterio
<techno_x86-64> ajajja
<techno_x86-64> sabes programar y todo?
<BreoganGal> pues lo dicho, si quieres te hago tu rincon en el blog y pones cosas, jaja, ya ves que lo llevo con calma y eso
<BreoganGal> que va
<techno_x86-64> mm
<techno_x86-64> de momento no se si peuda ayudarte en tu blog
<BreoganGal> lo mio es por hoby, soy el que arregla pc de los amigos, ayuda a los profes cn sus ordenadores, y asistencia por team viewer a gente que tengo agregada, xd
<techno_x86-64> por q estoy programando mi pagina web
<reinadecorazones> disculpadme,se m ha petado esto
<reinadecorazones> tengo q actualizar y reiniciar y ahora vuelvo
<BreoganGal> caramba, yo como te mandas, yo cosas basicas de html por el blog, sin mas
<techno_x86-64> reinadecorazones,  te preguntaba q si estudiabas informatica o algo asi?
<BreoganGal> oki :)
<BreoganGal> tu ten siempre el pc actualizado
<techno_x86-64> yo se html javascript y ando haciendo miw eb en php
<BreoganGal> yo es que no me aburro tanto ni me ponen nota por eso, asi que empece el blog para cosas de clases, como tutorial de hacer un diptico, despues empece a meter algunos programas para que otros los vieran faciles
<BreoganGal> y de ser blog mia apra mis amigos pues me la empezo a ver gente de todo el mundo, y hay esta
<techno_x86-64> che yo les enseño linux hasta a los ingenieros de sistemas xD
<BreoganGal> no es gran cosa, tampoco la publiito ni na
<BreoganGal> ostras..tu email es de gmail o hotmail u otro claro
<techno_x86-64> gmail
<techno_x86-64> y otra cosa tmb se mucho sobre android xD hasta modifico mis moviles ajaja
<BreoganGal> viciosillo, xd
<BreoganGal> lo del correo te lo decia por que acabo de quedar flipando
<Exio> alguien me puede decir desde cuando hablar del correo de uno es soporte de ubuntu?
<Exio> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<BreoganGal> xd
<reinadecorazones> hola!!
<reinadecorazones> ya estoy aqui
<BreoganGal> ya funciona todo bien?
<NaN123> Buenas,
<NaN123> Tengo un inconveniente resultaba que mientras intentaba instalar ubuntu formatie la particion que contiene mis documentos. ¿Alguna forma de recuperarlos?
<reinadecorazones> si funciona todo bien
<BreoganGal> umm... techo_x86-64
<BreoganGal> pasate por aqui
<techno_x86-64> NaN123, la q contenia tus documentos era ext4 ntfs?
<NaN123> ntfs
<techno_x86-64> tienes dual boot con windows?
<NaN123> si
<techno_x86-64> beuno la cosa es asi
<techno_x86-64> cuanats gbs ocupadas tenias?
<NaN123> por culpa del maldito windows fue que me paso eso!
<NaN123> casi 100 Gb
<techno_x86-64> no e sculpa de windows xD
<techno_x86-64> formatiastes dodne no debias jaaj
<techno_x86-64> bueno
<NaN123> jajajaja
<techno_x86-64> tengo un programa q e spara windows
<techno_x86-64> el probelma metemo es q no recuperara mucho
<techno_x86-64> me temo el 10% con suerte
<NaN123> :(
<techno_x86-64> asi funciona la magnetizaciond e un disco aun estan fisicamente en el disco epro logicamente los insinera
<NaN123> ya
<techno_x86-64> es como cojer un cuaderno rayarlo y despues borrarlo veras las marcas epro tenes el espacio libre d enuevo
<NaN123> que buena analogía
<techno_x86-64> si
<NaN123> y como se llama la aplicación?
<techno_x86-64> hay varias
<techno_x86-64> te dare nombre de algunas
<techno_x86-64> recover it all, restorer pro, active_undelete pci file recovery y recuva
<NaN123> vale voy a ensayar y luego le comento como me fue!
<techno_x86-64> ok
<techno_x86-64> esepro puedas recuperar alguna cosa
<BreoganGal> y la proxima vez antes de formatear asegurare o haz cpia de seguridad colega
<techno_x86-64> la copia de seguridad no importa la proxima vez mira q particion vaz a formatear xD
<NaN123> pero la copia de seguridad ocuparía bastante espacio? no es asi
<techno_x86-64> si
<techno_x86-64> pero a la proxima mas bein fijate donde pones el formteo ;)
<BreoganGal> al decir copia de seguridad me referia a meterla en un disco externo o algo asi, y asi dudo que te lo cargues
<BreoganGal> jje
<BreoganGal> aun que con fijarte en lo que borras tienes echo
<NaN123> :'(
<n-iCe> hi
<adma> hola maer
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> f
<onlymrleo> hola, ¿alguien sabe que herramienta de backups me ofrecen los live CD de ubuntu o linux mint?
<buenaventura> onlymrleo: rsync.. ?
<buenaventura> qué necesitas exactamente?
<buenaventura> no contestes por el privado onlymrleo
<onlymrleo> ok
<onlymrleo> trato de poder hacer un backup a las particiones de mi sistema operativo, en un comienzo pensé usar dd, pero eso clonaba toda la partición incluyendo el espacio en blanco, por lo que la descarté
<buenaventura> quieres tener una imagen de las particiones?
<onlymrleo> exactamente buenaventura
<onlymrleo> estuve leyendo sobre una herramienta llamada partimage, pero en su página oficial dice que no tiene soporte para particiones ext4
<buenaventura> has probado clonezilla?
<onlymrleo> no, voy a leer un poco sobre la herramienta
<onlymrleo> buenaventura , mi disco tiene 250 GB pero sólo tengo ocupado 7 GB, cuando genere la imagen, ¿cuanto necesitaré para almacenarla?
<buenaventura> no lo sé, dependerá de qué forma y con qué herramienta lo hagas
<onlymrleo> mmm ya, pues ojalá no se mucho mayor a lo que pesa el contenido de las particiones, haré pruebas y veré que ocurre
<onlymrleo> gracias
<Itxshell> buen día
<jolko> buenas
<jolko> alguien sabe si puedo hacer que al cerrar sesiòn se guarden las aplicaciones automàticamente para ser levantadas al iniciar en ubuntu 12.04 ?
<jolko> sin tener que guardar manualmente cada vez por consola con gnome-session ?
<n-iCe> hi
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<lldni> #join libav
<Raikun> Buenas tardes
<Raikun> Necesito ayuda por favor
<Raikun> he tenido un problema con apt y dpkg
<Raikun> voy a pasarlo por pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425776/
<Raikun> Otra http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425777/
<Raikun> hice varios pastes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425780/
<Raikun> El último http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425782/
<Raikun> Todo esos fallos son de dpkg
<Raikun> Si alguien me pudiera ayudar le agradezco
<Raikun> Todo eso me ha ocurrido en Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Raikun> Creo que es un error grave
<Raikun> por lo que veo
<Raikun> Esa falla no deja instalar ningun programa ahora
<Raikun> :(
<chilicuil> veo Raikun
<chilicuil> Raikun: sugiero que desintales esos programas, $ sudo apt-get purge libindicator-messages-status-provider1 indicator-status-provider-mc5 indicator-messages
<Raikun> chilicuil, ok
<Raikun> chilicuil, y luego ?
<Raikun> chilicuil, te informo que el problema es tan grave que ni puedo eliminar
<Raikun> chilicuil, es algo extraño no puedo instalar ni eliminar ningun paquete del sistema
<chilicuil> Raikun: despues de lo desinstales, actualiza el sistema $ sudo apt-get update
<chilicuil> Raikun: e intenta instalar otro programa, $ sudo apt-get install sl
<Raikun> chilicuil, mira aca el error cuando trato de eliminarlo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425821/
<Raikun> chilicuil, no puedo eliminar lo que me dijiste
<Raikun> la falla está en dpkg
<Raikun> Yo he usado Ubuntu desde la versión 8.04 y nunca me había pasado algo así con dpkg
<Raikun> :(
<Raikun> Por eso vine a pedir ayuda
<Raikun> chilicuil, si ves, en los pastes que pasé aparece una parte que dice: falta un salto de línea nueva al final del fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `indicator-datetime'
<Raikun> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2
<Raikun> chilicuil, ¿A qué se refiere con eso?
<chilicuil> Raikun: perdon, estoy un poco ocupado, le estoy dando seguimiento a tu problema, creo que ya se a que se refiere, intento recordar el link donde esta la solucion
<Raikun> Ok, esperaré
<chilicuil> Raikun: creo que ya lo encontre, por favor sigue las insturcciones del primer comentario en esta pagina: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/66668
<Raikun> Voy
<chilicuil> !forcedpkg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'forcedpkg'.
<chilicuil> !dpkg
<kubot> dpkg es un manejador de paquetes para la terminal. Si una actualización fué interrumpida prueba con « sudo dpkg --configure -a » para continuar la instalación de paquetes.
<edgardoweb> Buenas
<chicho> buenas
<chicho> nesesito ayuda
<chilicuil> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<chicho> AYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Itxshell> ¬¬ no grites chicho
<chicho> ESTE ES UNA SALA DE SOPORTE
<Itxshell> U_u si por eso te soportamos deja de gritar por favor si eres tan amable
<chicho> pero me van a ayudar
<Itxshell> http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<chicho> ira
<chicho> mira
<chicho> cesesito
<chicho> ayuda
<chicho> te te brules
<guampa> chicho: plantea tu problema y espera a que alguien te ayude, sin exigir ni impaciencias por favor
<guampa> solo plantea tu pregunta, si alguien sabe y puede responderte lo hara
<chicho> a mi me baniaron como hago para regresar a #canaima
<xangua> eso no es una pregunta de soporte ni tiene que ver con ubuntu y si te banearon habrá sido por algo
<chicho> y como regreso
<Raikun> chilicuil, ok
<Raikun> chilicuil, mira los otros errores http://paste.ubuntu.com/1426054/
<chilicuil> Raikun: veo
<Raikun> chilicuil, me aparece que sistema archivos de solo lectura
<Raikun> pero lo hago con sudo
<chilicuil> Raikun: aum, haz reiniciado tu equipo?, estas accediendo a esa maquina desde otro lugar?, no tienes permisos de escritura, revisa tus opciones con las que lo montaste
<Raikun> chilicuil, no he reiniciado el sistema
<Raikun> por eso, es raro que ahora no pueda modificar archivos del sistema de archivos
<chilicuil> Raikun: si, algo debio pasar
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Raikun> chilicuil, no sé pero veo todo esto extraño
<Raikun> :(
<Raikun> chilicuil, que dices?
<Raikun> chicho, vuelvo a instalar ubuntu ?
<Raikun> :(
<chicho> como hago eso
<Raikun> chicho, disculpa, era para chilicuil
<Raikun> chilicuil, vuelvo a instalar ubuntu ?
<Raikun> Debe haber solución para esto
<Raikun> Por lo visto es un caso único
<chilicuil> Raikun: el error es frecuente cuando se cierra el gestor de actualizaciones antes de tiempo, sea por falla electrica o crasheo
<Raikun> chilicuil, todos los mensajes que me han aparecido para reportar e informar de los errores al equipo de desarrollo los he aceptado
<Raikun> por lo tanto debería llegar un informe a los desarrolladores
<Deckon> y no han intentado cambiar los permisos de los archivos/directorios que quieren borrar?
<Raikun> chilicui1, entonces sigamos buscando solución, no me rindo
<Raikun> xD
<chilicui1> Raikun: sugiero que elimines el paquete que te provoca errores, como desinstalaste los otros 2 paquetes, eso deberia solucionar tu problema
<Raikun> Es que no logro dar con el paquete
<Raikun> :(
<chilicui1> Raikun: pero si lo acabas de intentar eliminar, como que no puedes dar con el paquete?
<Harpagornis> no-ip ya no es gratis?
<Raikun> chilicui1, aahh ya
<chilicui1> la ultima vez que lo probe, hace como 1 mes, lo era Harpagornis
<Raikun> chicho, dices que haga un sudo apt-get purge indicator-datetime    ?
<chilicui1> y segun su pagina web lo sigue siendo
<Harpagornis> chilicui1, yo también, pero estoy probando ahora y creo que ya no
<Raikun> digo
<Raikun> me equivoque
<Raikun> chilicui1, dices que haga un sudo apt-get purge indicator-datetime    ?
<chilicui1> Raikun: no, justo como haz desinstalado los otros 2
<chilicui1> !forcedpkg
<kubot> En casos muy extremos, y cuando otros metodos han fallado, utiliza $ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info/PAQUETE* && sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq PAQUETE para desinstalar un paquete, este método solo debe ser usado en última instancia y cuando alguien mas te lo sugiera
<Raikun> chilicui1, pues eso hice
<Raikun> el último paste lo dice todo
<Raikun> me dice que el sistema de archivos es de solo lectura
<Raikun> :s
<Raikun> ¿Cómo es posible que hayan cambiado los permisos del sistema de archivos?
<Raikun> Si no he hecho nada al respecto
<chilicui1> Raikun: si, pero eso es independiente de tu problema con dpkg.., lo que digo es que cuando tengas un sistema de archivos estandar, el que permite escribir y leer, entonces eso solucionara tu problema
<Raikun> Me sigue apareciendo el mensaje de que mi sistema de archivos es de solo lectura
<chilicui1> Raikun: respecto al problema con los permisos del sistema de archivos.., te podria sugerir que revisaras las opciones con la que lo montaste, /var debe montarse con permisos de escritura
<Raikun> chilicui1, ¿tengo que revisar el archivo /etc/fstab ?
<chilicui1> Raikun: si lo has modificado, si
<Raikun> chilicui1, mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/1426092/
<chilicui1> Raikun: okis, de tu fstab puedo ver que se monta en read only cuando inicia con errores.., sin embargo como hace rato funcionaba bien, no me queda otra mas que pensar que ese equipo ha sido reiniciado.., o que de alguna forma.., se ha remontado con permisos read only..., sugiero que reinicies el equipo e intentes ver si con ello obtienes permisos de escritura
<Raikun> Bien
 * chilicui1 devora el resto de bombones que quedaban en su mesa
<sanchez> hola
<Brigo> buenas,acabo de actualizar a 12.04 , y tengo problemas con la wifi.
<Brigo> me aparece el interfaz de red, wlan0, pero no me permite hacer nada, ni detecta los aps.
<Brigo> alguna idea de por donde tirar?
<lopulus> puede ser que el complemento para flash player ande "lento"
<chilicuil> si, puede pasar, el plugin para linux es el peor soportado por adobe
<chilicuil> de hecho, dentro de poco, ni siquiera será instalable
<lopulus> y que recomiendas?
<mimecar> "aguantarte" con flash
<chilicuil> si es para ver videos en youtube, intenta habilitar el soporte html5 en tu cuenta
<lopulus> es la pagina de un juego
<chilicuil> evita sitios que tengan flash.., o usa windows o mac, donde si esta soportado
<mefistofeles> alguien de casualidad tiene experiencia instalando ubuntu en un lenovo u310 ? En mi caso instala perfectamente (no da ningún error en la instalación) pero el GRUB nunca se muestra, pasa directo a windows (es dual boot)
<Carlos-Riper> o/
<Ignacio_> Hola :D
<Ignacio_> Hola..
<GridCube> !hola | Ignacio_
<kubot> Ignacio_: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Ignacio_> :O
<Ignacio_> Un bot me hablo :D
<Ignacio_> ¿Como estan?
<GridCube> P: suelen hacer eso cuando se los llama
<GridCube> bien Ignacio_, si no tienes ningun problema en particular por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Ignacio_> GridCube: Vine a ver como estaba este lugar :D
<Ignacio_> Que aburrimiento
<Ignacio_> A ver si me pueden ayudar :D
<Ignacio_> Cuando termino de instalar un programa siempre me salta esto:
<Ignacio_> Esto:
<Ignacio_> Se encontraron errores al procesar:  anjuta-common E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ignacio_> Me pasa cada vez que instalo un programa
<mitos> buenas tardes saludos desde lima Perú  o/
<Ignacio_> mitos: Buenas noches desde Uruguay :D
<mitos> alguie me podria decir si conoce a Elidix de Argentina
<mimecar> mitos, tiene relación con Ubuntu?
<Raikun> chilicuil, hubo corte electrico por acá
<Raikun> por eso me desconecté
<mitos> hola nimecar o/
<mitos> ella era parte de kubuntu
<mitos> pero ya no la enuentro
<mimecar> busca la última vez que se conecto al servidor de freenode
<GridCube> <kubot> elidix was last seen in #kubuntu-es 2 years, 32 weeks, 6 days, 20 hours, 46 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <Elidix> lo acabo de ver
<mitos> lo que pasa es que yo mismo deje de conetarme
<mitos> ya no la encuentro
<mitos> la estoy buscando hace mucho
<GridCube> mitos, mira lo que kubot dijo
<mitos> lo lei por eso estoy de canal en canal preguntando
<GridCube> mitos, :) pasa por #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<mitos> no me queda de otra
<matux> buenas noches
<GridCube> !hi | matux
<kubot> matux: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<matux> se le agradece su informacion kubot
<GridCube> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<matux> hola GridCube
<matux> eso que es un nuevo project bot
<matux> he kubot
<GridCube> no, es el bot del canal
<GridCube> no es nuevo
<matux> aaaaah
<matux> y cual es su funcion
<mimecar> acabar con los usuarios que le preguntan mucho
<mimecar> dentro de un par de meses lo llamaremos skynet
<matux> pero yo te he preguntado a ti GridCube
<GridCube> aj
<GridCube> ya XD
<GridCube> entendi
<matux> weno
<matux> tengo una duda y no se si tu o el bot sos tan listo para resolverme mis haceres
<matux> xd
<matux> quiero poner el topic de un canal en blanco
<GridCube> si sos el owner pone /topic
<matux> :78
<matux> :/
<matux> !kubut
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'kubut'.
<matux> kubut es tonto?
<matux> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<dzup> le faltan com 100 años luz para tener la inteligencia de un t-1000
<dzup> pero ahorata esta en wall-e mode
<dzup> antes que le calleran los liquidos en el circuito
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-12
<granjero> buenas noches... ando buscando herramientas para deteccion de fallas de hardware....
<granjero> falla una pc y no ya que mas probar y sospecho que puede ser hardware
<techno_x64> hola usuarios de ubuntu les vengo a dejar una noticia
<techno_x64> http://www.mikejr1.es/linux/index.php/-noticias-mundo-linux-/ultimas-noticias/5710-el-ataque-de-stallman-hacia-ubuntu-podria-significar-malas-noticias-para-canonical.html
<nmid00> techno_x64, jajajajajaja gordo fanatico
<guampa> ot techno_x64 nmid00
<guampa> techno_x64: este canal es de soporte, no postees informacion que nadie te solicito
<nmid00> guampa, como andas!!!, ya tuvimos esta charla
<nmid00> :D
<techno_x64> fanatico ajajajaja
<techno_x64> gordo?? ajaja
<techno_x64> y uso arch 8-|
<guampa> !ot techno_x64
<kubot> techno_x64: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<nmid00> techno_x64, en eso tine razon guampa
<RickZilla> mi espanol no es muy bueno, lo siento
<alumno__> Hola
<alumno_> k
<alumno_> pASA
<alumno__> ouyeah
<Carlos-Riper> o/
<GridCube> \o
<Guest53173> hola
<Carlos-Riper> q tal es el nuevo ubuntu?
<Guest53173> ayer respalde archivos en el disco duro externo y hoy no tengo permisos para ver esos archivos
<GridCube> Guest53173, si lo hiciste con sudo pertenecen a root
<GridCube> Carlos-Riper, te das cuenta que estas preguntando eso en un canal de ubuntu no?
<GridCube> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<GridCube> Carlos-Riper, ^
<Guest53173> estoy en ubuntu estudio
<Carlos-Riper> reformulare la pregunta: que caracteristicas nuevas tiene el nuevo ubuntu ^_^
<Guest53173> siempre entro con el mismo usuario
<GridCube> Guest53173, pero usaste sudo para hacer el backup?
<Guest53173> no se soy nuevo en ubuntu
<GridCube> Carlos-Riper, diez segundos de google: http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-caracteristicas-y-novedades-a-fondo
<GridCube> Guest53173, esta bien, como copiaste los archivos?
<GridCube> Carlos-Riper, :) por favor pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe para hablar de cosas que no son de soporte
<Guest53173> los pase de un disco externo a otro disco externo cntrl c cntrol v
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> Guest53173, fijate si cambias el puerto usb si podes tocar los archivos
<Guest53173> no tampoco
<Guest53173> me voy al canal  #ubuntu-es-cafe porque aca molesto con estas preguntas
<GridCube> Guest53173, no, tus preguntas son de soporte
<GridCube> y tienen que estar aca
<Guest53173> ok
<Guest53173> el tema es que cuando prendo el pc entra siempre igual al mismo usuario sin clave
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> y no queres eso?
<GridCube> Guest53173, hace una prueba desde una terminal escribi gksu nautilus
<GridCube> y fijate si el nautilus con sudo te deja ver los archivos
<Guest53173> y desde ese usuario pase datos de un disco a otro y ahora no los puedo ver y en el disco tiene datos por las propiedades del disco que esta con contenido en porcentaje de espacio usado
<GridCube> Guest53173, en un disco externo no deberia importar
<Guest53173> como hago eso?
<GridCube> Guest53173, como haces que?
<GridCube> abri una terminal y escribi lo que te dije asi lo hacer
<GridCube> s
<Guest53173> ver desde el nautilus
<Guest53173> ok
<Guest53173> me pidio la clave se la puse y abrio una carpeta personal y una que dice desktop
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> el navegador de archivos
<GridCube> anda al disco externo
<GridCube> y fijate si te deja ver los archivos
<Guest53173> no me deja ver los archivos
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> Guest53173, cerra el nautilus y desde la misma terminal que abriste antes escribi sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<GridCube> te deberia decir que ntfs-3g esta instalado en su ultima version
<Guest53173> en la carpeta escritorio hago click derecho y voy a propiedades, permisos,y ahi veo que propietario root
<GridCube> Guest53173, si, porque abriste nautilus con gksu
<Guest53173> acceso a carpeta :crear y eliminar archivos
<Guest53173> acceso a archivos : ---
<GridCube> Guest53173, si, cerra nautilus y hace lo que te pedi
<Guest53173> lo hice
<GridCube> y que dijo?
<GridCube> esta en su ultima version?
<Guest53173> si
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> Guest53173, el disco tiene su propia fuente de energia?
<Guest53173> es solo usb
<Guest53173> te paso los datos del disco
<Guest53173> LG HXD5 usb3.0 1 TB
<GridCube> Guest53173, como nota, si pasas los datos de un dispositivo es mejor que pases el resultado de lsusb en una terminal
<Guest53173> te escribo lo que dice el terminal
<Guest53173> leyendo lista de paquetes... hecho
<GridCube> !pastebin | Guest53173
<kubot> Guest53173: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> Guest53173, ^
<Guest53173> creando arbol de dependencias
<GridCube> copia y pega
<GridCube> en pastebin
<Guest53173> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Guest53173> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Guest53173> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Guest53173> ntfs-3g ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Guest53173> Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.
<Guest53173>   linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-lowlatency
<GridCube> Guest53173, y no necesito el dump de apt-get
<GridCube> Guest53173, te dije, pastebin
<Rizon|2> sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<Guest53173> http://pastebin.com/BrHTcmVR
<Rizon|2> ya esta solo resta montar la particion con ntfs-3g con permisos de lectura y escritura
<Rizon|2> los paquetes que te pide eliminar eliminalos
<Guest53173> ya escribi sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<Rizon|2> jajaj eso no tiene nada que ver con lo tuyo
<Rizon|2> eso es un programa para darle el eefecto matrix  a la terminal
<Rizon|2> al llamar al programa cmatrix
<Guest53173> bueno pero nada grave
<Guest53173> espero
<Rizon|2> desconectaste tu disco? y lo volviste a conectar para que nautilus lo mostrara en el listado de discos a montar?
<Rizon|2> si no funciona montarlo directamente mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/[dispositivo] /punto/de/montaje/
<Guest53173> si pero sigo sin poder ver los archivos del disco
<Rizon|2> desmontalo y montalo es una posibilidad, creo que podria funcionar
<Guest53173> veo las carpetas que el disco ya traia de su fabricante pero no lo que yo le grabe
<Rizon|2> pero si puedes ver las carpetas es porque ya esta montado
<Guest53173> si esta montado
<Guest53173> no tengo permiso para ver los archivos
<Rizon|2> dale permisos de escritura y lectura a tu unidad donde se monto
<Rizon|2> sudo chmod -Rf 777 /media/disk
<Rizon|2> cambia /media/disk a como esta montado
<vitimiti> o/
<Riveryk> buenos dias, tengo un problema mi ubuntu 12.04 unity, se me cuelga y no se si hice algo mal, como puedo volver a su estado original osea que quede como nuevo??
<bambino> alguien conoce un buen normalizador de audio para ubuntu?
<n-iCe> Riveryk: por qué no reinstalas?
<chakal^-^> Riveryk, unity --reset
<egb> hola, hay algun canal de amule, lo pongo a buscar y no va ni con las palabras mas comunes
<sopmac> hola egb: #amule parece ser el unico! Google translate al rescate
<egb> sopmac: senkius.
<sopmac> de nada
<_Richie_> como cambiar el mensaje de bienvenida al loguearme en ubuntu server?
<buenaventura> man motd
<_Richie_> buenaventura muchas gracias
<buenaventura> de nada
<buenaventura> mira el issue también
<Guest93570> hola  a tods
<Thee> hola a tdos
<Thee> cmo estan
<datasys> donde se activa el dispositivo de terceros?
<buenaventura> lo qué?
<datasys> quiero activar mi tarjeta broadcom
<datasys> n-iCe
<n-iCe> eu
<n-iCe> en los menus búscale
<n-iCe> datasys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RLU757OmPQ
<n-iCe> ahí está cómo
<datasys> ya pude, aqui es que lo tenia que descargar del CS
<datasys> :)
<datasys> jejeje
<datasys> ya pude
<chilicuil> buenos dias, alguien por aqui ha usado bonding?, estoy intentando hacerlo, pero cuando configuro 1 de las interfaces con wicd, bond0 se viene abajo, tendria que deshabilitar wicd para hacer funcionar el modulo bonding?
<_Richie_> que necesitas hacer con bonding
<_Richie_> el bondig lo configuras en /etc/network/interfaces
<_Richie_> tienes que configurar todo en ese archivo
<chilicuil> _Richie_: configurar 2 interfaces inalambricas para que trabajen juntas, mi proposito es tener una conexion a Internet tan estable como sea posible, cuanto con 2 tarjetas de red inalambricas y 2 ISP a los que conectarme, no cuento con suficientes puertos ethernet, asi que usar cableado esta fuera de la ecuacion
<chilicuil> _Richie_: ya lo he configurado
<chilicuil> _Richie_: https://pastee.org/xq6q9 ahora mismo luce asi
<chilicuil> _Richie_: funciona cuando enciendo mi computadora, por que puedo ver 'up' cuando veo la interfaz en /proc/net/bonding/bond0
<_Richie_> Bueno de entrada tienes mal
<_Richie_> te paso un link que te puede ayudar
<_Richie_> http://www.estrellateyarde.org/so/manejar-linux/la-red/configurar-la-red/channel-bonding-en-linux
<_Richie_> http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/como-bonding
<_Richie_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/107394#.UMjmTc_FR2M
<chilicuil> los tengo _Richie_ les hechare un vistazo, gracias por tu tiempo
<_Richie_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/69531#.UMjmU8_FR2M
<_Richie_> Esa info te va servir
<_Richie_> instalaste el ifenslave
<chilicuil> _Richie_: si, instale el que viene con ubuntu
<_Richie_> ambas wlanX utilizan la misma conexion SSID
<_Richie_> la idea del bonding es que tengas 1 IP y varias interfaces fisicas para esa ip
<_Richie_> en caso de caida de una interfaces siga con las restantes
<_Richie_> o balance
<_Richie_> pero no esta pensado el bonding para conectar a 2 SSID
<_Richie_> distintas
<chilicuil> _Richie_: no, cada una de ellas se conectan a diferente isp, es decir diferente essid.., veras, los isp por aqui son muy malos, asi que conectarme al mismo, no provocaria mayor confianza en la conexion
<_Richie_> bonding no te servira para eso
<chilicuil> _Richie_: crees que exista alguna otra forma de lograrlo?
<_Richie_> mira como conecto mi wifi https://pastee.org/tywm
<_Richie_> seria imposible configurar el bonding a 2 SSID
<_Richie_> creo yo claro
<chilicuil> _Richie_: entiendo, voy a intentar configurar todo manualmente y ver si funciona milagrosamente, gracias!
<_Richie_> OSPF seria lo que necesitas
<_Richie_> el bondig no creo que te ayude
<chilicuil> _Richie_: ospf.., bueno, jamas habia escuchado de ello, intentaré configurando todo manualmente y en caso de no funcionar, intentare con ospf
<_Richie_> fpsense lo hace asi que creo que con ubuntu se puede
<chilicuil> supongo que si.., despues de todo es el mismo kernel, tambien vi que algunos dispositivos basados en el kernel 2.6 lo podian hacer, solo que no crei que fuera tan dificil de configurar
<_Richie_> El bonding es facil yo lo uso pero para conectarme a mi swicht a 2 puertos con 1 misma ip
<_Richie_> o a 2 swicht con la misma ip
<_Richie_> para tener redundancia a falla no solo de la interfaces de red si no de swicth
<chilicuil> entiendo, creo que el problema aqui, es que se tratan de 2 redes l3 diferentes.., voy a reiniciar
<_Richie_> Asi es son redes dif 2 ip distintas bondig ahi no te ayuda
<Magellanicus> hola gente
<GridCube> !hola | Magellanicus
<kubot> Magellanicus: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Magellanicus> alguien puede recomendar un libro o algo por el esitlo para familiarizarme con los comandos de la terminal?
<GridCube> Magellanicus, http://ss64.com/bash/
<GridCube> Magellanicus, http://ocw.um.es/gat/contenidos/ldaniel/ipu_docs/la_shell/bash.pdf
<Magellanicus> gracias
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir como puedo pasar mis contactos de hotmail a skype ya que no veo la opcion
<mimecar> inicia la sesión con skype
<rbndj8> ok
<mimecar> o aprovecha y pasa a otras redes de mensajería
<rbndj8> minecar
<rbndj8> el sistema me esta dando varios errores
<rbndj8> osea ubuntu
<rbndj8> tengo la 12.10
<mimecar> ¿qué errores?
<rbndj8> me dice lo sentimos ubuntu 12.10 ha experimentado un error interno
<rbndj8> por donde te puedo enviar una foto
<mimecar> como no des más información...
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428542/
<mimecar> no uses repositorios de ppa antiguos
<mimecar> o pon la dirección actual
<rbndj8> como los quito
<mimecar> puedes usar el centro de software
<rbndj8> bueo
<rbndj8> bueno
<cluar> hola, me han comentado que hay un comando para restaurar el ubuntu a una fecha anterior. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> eso no existe cluar
<mimecar> puedes reiniciar la configuración o restaurar una copia que tu hayas hecho
<cluar> no he hecho ninguna copia
<mimecar> entonces lo máximo que puedes hacer es reiniciar la configuración de tu usuario
<cluar> como seria? es que estoy en Xubuntu e instalé la barra de cairo dock y me va todo mal
<mimecar> buscas la carpeta de configuración del programa y la renombras
<mimecar> por instalar una barra el sistema no puede ir mal
<cluar> ya lo desinstalé cairo
<cluar> ya lo entiendo
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-13
<maurojas6996> hols
<maurojas6996> por favor digame alguien como arreglar un problema en chromium
<maurojas6996> no me deja cambiar la pagina de inicio
<maurojas6996> dice que un susodicho admin controla esa funcion pero el unico admin en este sistema linux en particular soy YO
<maurojas6996> lo corro como ROOT usando el truco de --user-data-dir y nada
<maurojas6996> no puedo cambiarlo
<jessica_> hola,he instalado ubuntu 12.04 y despues meti xubuntu,pero lo quiero eliminar por completo,como puedo hacer? gracias
<dzup> jessica_,  el xfce  o el xubuntu completo?
<jessica_> el xubunntu
<jessica_> pero si elimino xfce eliminare xubuntu?
<dzup> osea instalaste ubuntu normal y le metiste xubuntu ahi mismo o instalaste otro ubuntu en otra particion?
<jessica_> instale ubuntu,despues xface y luego le meti el xubuntu y todo empezo a ir mal
<jessica_> tengo una particion reservada para ubuntu
<jessica_> q es donde lo instale
<dzup> osea terminaste con gnome y xfce en el mismo ubuntu?
<jessica_> si,creo q si
<dzup> ok, puedes tener los dos, la unica diferencia entre xubuntu y ubuntu normal o kde ubuntu es que cada uno tiene diferente entorno grafico
<jessica_> y q puedo hacer?
<dzup> pero puedes tener los 2 o 3 entornos graficos a la vez y cuando logeas escoges que entorno vaz a usar
<Rizon|2> primero que mire el monitor de sistema y que verifique cual es el proceso que le esta dando problemas
<dzup> explicame que salio mal?
<jessica_> pues si supiera q salio mal...
<jessica_> jajaja
<jessica_> no estaria aqui molestando
<jessica_> xD
<dzup> o que hace que no esta bien
<Rizon|2> priero revisa tu monitor de sitea y dinos que es lo que esta consumiendo tu maquina asi sera mas objetivo
<jessica_> y eso como lo miro?
<jessica_> vale ya lo encontre,el monitor del sistema
<Rizon|2> alt + f2 > monitor de sistea
<jessica_> ya estoy en el monitor
<Rizon|2> verifica que es lo que mas memoria te consume y que es lo que mas procesaodr te consume si es un programa que no usas quitalo
<Rizon|2> ordena los procesos por %cpu y verifica el programa que mas uso tiene
<jessica_> creo q gnome-system-monitor p
<Rizon|2> jajaja aparte de ese xD
<jessica_> compiz
<jessica_> el resto esta en 0%
<dzup> jessica_, que esta mal? no abre ventanas, se mira feo, esta lenta, etc?
<jessica_> en ubuntu,va todo bien
<jessica_> en xubuntu las ventanas no m deja arrastrarlas
<jessica_> cuando lo enciendo se abre skype y no m deja escribir la contraseña...
<jessica_> y si cierro ventanas se quedan como cachos encima d skype
<dzup> como le haces para salir de ubuntu y entrar en xubuntu? apagas la pc/reinicias o te sales de la session y ingresas con xubuntu sin apagar/reiniciar tu pc?
<jessica_> he reiniciado,he apagado...
<dzup> jessica_, osea ...si te quieres salir de ubuntu normal y irte  ubuntu,tienes que reiniciar tu pc para escoger xubuntu?
<Rizon|2> salir de cesion nada mas
<jessica_> no,pero he probado d todas las maneras
<dzup> xubuntu *irte a xubuntu
<Rizon|2> sales de sesion y en el menu de logueo escoges como entorno xfce
<jessica_> con cerrar sesion y pasarme a xubuntu tambien
<jessica_> y luego en xface q hago?
<Rizon|2> escoges el entorno  y te logueas y listo
<dzup> jessica_, lo que trato de figurar es si tienes 2 ubuntu instalados, un ubuntu normal y un xubuntu, o tienes un solo ubuntu instalado en tu disco duro con 2 entrnos graficos, el que usa ubuntu normal o gnome y el xubuntu o xfce :)
<Rizon|2> entras
<Rizon|2> sip
<dzup> para saber como comenzar a ayudarla
<jessica_> a ver si m se explicar... tengo la particion d windows,la d ubuntu y una d datos
<dzup> ok, entiendo, sabes abrir una terminal?
<jessica_> si
<jessica_> la consola verdad?
<dzup> jessica_, abre una y escribe este comando, copia y pega si te es posible: sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Rizon|2> alt + f2 y buscas terminal
<dzup> jessica_, y pega la direccion que te salio
<dzup> jessica_, sudo te va preguntar por tu contraseña, se la das
<Rizon|2> dzup: que es eso de sprunge
<dzup> un web de paste
<jessica_> pero tengo q meter todo eso?
<dzup> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<dzup> copialo y pegalo en la terminal, usando el raton y ejecutas
<jessica_> si,eso se,xD lo q no entiendo es la direccion url
<dzup> la direccion que te salio, pegala aqui para verla en mi navegador
<jessica_> en la consola solo pego esto verdad? sudo fdisk -l | curl -F
<dzup> jessica_, ese comando sirve para hacer un paste desde consola. y es todo completo como lo vez
<dzup> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us   <---todo *completo*
<jessica_> ok ahora lo pego
<dzup> 1 linea
<jessica_> El disco /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 no contiene una tabla de particiones válida
<jessica_>  http://sprunge.us/UKZW
<jessica_> eso es o q pone
<dzup> oK, DEJA VER
<dzup> ok, nomas tienes una particion de ubuntu, entonces queremos quitar xubuntu, o xfce y quedarte con gnome solo?
<jessica_> ... creo q si xD
<dzup> cat /etc/issue  <--ejecuta y ga aqui que te sale.
<dzup> pega*
<jessica_> en la terminal?
<dzup> si
<jessica_> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<jessica_> sale eso
<dzup> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise        abre esa pagina y copia y pega la seccion de comandos bajo "Remove Xubuntu"
<dzup> te lo copiara y pegara aqui pero se va a cortar en tu chat porque irc no escribe lineas tan grandes, asi que es mejor lo seleccionas y pegas a terminal y ejecutas
<dzup> pero el comando completo seria asi: sudo apt-get remove abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview alacarte bison blueman brltty-x11 catfish docbook-xml exo-utils flex fonts-droid gigolo gimp gimp-data gmusicbrowser gnome-desktop-data gnome-system-tools gnome-time-admin gnumeric gnumeric-common gnumeric-doc gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs gthumb gthumb-data gtk2-engines-pixbuf indicator-application-gtk2 indicator-messages-gtk2 indicator
<dzup> -sound-gtk2 indicator-status-provider-pidgin leafpad libabiword-2.9 libao-common libao4 libaudio-scrobbler-perl libbabl-0.0-0 libbison-dev libcolamd2.7.1 libconfig-inifiles-perl libdigest-crc-perl libencode-locale-perl libept1.4.12 libexo-1-0 libexo-common libexo-helpers libfile-listing-perl libfl-dev libfont-afm-perl libgarcon-1-0 libgarcon-common libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libgegl-0.0-0 libgimp2.0 libglade2-0 libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common
<dzup>  libgnomevfs2-extra libgoffice-0.8-8 libgoffice-0.8-8-common libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-common libgstreamer-perl libgtk2-notify-perl libgtk2-trayicon-perl libgtkmathview0c2a libgtkspell0 libhtml-form-perl libhtml-format-perl libhtml-parser-perl libhtml-tagset-perl libhtml-tree-perl libhttp-cookies-perl libhttp-daemon-perl libhttp-date-perl libhttp-message-perl libhttp-negotiate-perl libid3tag0 libido-0.1-0 libilmbase6 libio-socket-inet6-perl libio-socket-ssl-
<Rizon|2> lol
<dzup> heh
<Rizon|2> si quieren quitar xubuntu toca es  usar   apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop xD
<jessica_> m estoy haciendo un lio :$
<Rizon|2> jessica_:  no te compliques
<jessica_> q pego entonces? todo ese testamento? o lo q tu m pones Rizon|2
<jessica_> creo q lo acabare desinstalando todo... y acabo primero xD
<Rizon|2> momento
<Rizon|2> jessica_:
<dzup> y si, mejor corre eso que dijo Rizon|2  ... :p
<jessica_> ok
<dzup> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jessica_> yo no quiero el kubuntu,solo quiero tenerlo como al principio
<dzup> porque mi forma es mas drastica
<jessica_> al principio tenia ubuntu y xface,pues asi lo quiero tener
<Rizon|2> Jessica no has pensado en instalar linux mint?
<dzup> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   <-
<jessica_> Rizon|2,  soy novata,no se d q m hablas xD
<Rizon|2> yo creeria que para tu caso es lo mejor es un sistema linux basado en ubuntu el cual tiene todos los programas y opciones para dejarlo funcionando facilmente como si fuera un windows es decir para principiantes en linux
<jessica_> el la tercera vez q instalo ubuntu,y todas m salieron mal xD
<Rizon|2> bajate el linux mint es un dvd que trae todo ya instaldo para que no te mates la vida. apenas iniciando
<jessica_> no puede ser por usb?
<jessica_> el ubuntu lo instale con usb
<Rizon|2> claro que si http://www.linuxmint.com/oldreleases.php
<jessica_> gracias ^
<Rizon|2> tienes un pc de 32 o  64 bits?
<jessica_> 64
<Rizon|2> http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=120 hay tienes el link de linux mint
<Rizon|2> bajalo del pais mas cercano a ti
<jessica_> mira metiendo el comando q m diste,m dice esto
<jessica_> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<jessica_> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<Rizon|2> tienes otra terminal abierta?
<jessica_> no,solo una
<Rizon|2> o talvez el synaptic o algun programa de instalacion?
<jessica_> no tengo nada abierto q yo sepa
<Rizon|2> debe haber algo en background lo mejor es que reinicies
<jessica_> reinicio y vuelvo?
<Rizon|2> sip y ejecutas el comando
<jessica_> ok
<jessica_> voy a ello
<dzup> linux mint :(
<Rizon|2> dzup amigo puedes alistar el comando que tu le pasaste pero en un paste para que lo copie todo de una
<dzup> ya casi la mandaste a Lindows
<Rizon|2> porque en el chat no se ve bien
<dzup> abre la ventana del chat
<Rizon|2> dzup lo mas importante para un usuario no es complicarse la vida sino aprender gradualmente
<Rizon|2> un poquito y le digo que se instale archlinux pero dije... he la quemare viva
<Rizon|2> xD
<jessica> Rizon|2,  m sale lo mismo cuando meto ese comando
<Bitcho> se supone q un canal de ubuntu
<Bitcho> por que recomiendan instalar otras distros?
<dzup> jessica, con 'sudo' antes
<dzup> jaja
<Rizon|2> jajaja lol xD
<jessica> bueno no os molesto mas,creo q m quedo en windowa
<jessica> gracias por todo
<jessica> adios
<dzup> sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop xfce    <---jessica exactamente asi
<Rizon|2> bueno =w= como siempre dije si no sabes usar la terminal D= que haces en linux
<Rizon|2> xD
<dzup> pues aca mister Rizon|2 vendiendole huevos a las gallinas
<Rizon|2> yo sigo desayunando mientras dejo 3 terminales abiertas corriendo el cmatrix
<Rizon|2> xD
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<dowdyph0> buenas, alguien sabe por qué no se me desmonta el directorio raíz correctamente al reiniciar o apagar el sistema? recibo el error mount: / is busy, según he leido tiene que ver con el NetworkManager
<Rizon|2> cual es el mejor editor de codigo multilenguaje en ubuntu?
<xangua> jum getdeb lleva caído más de una semana, ahora que les habrá pasado¿ :3
<chakal^-^> xangua, getdeb: "The server is currently down because of a power outage with hardware failure. Please be patient."
<rayco> Hola buenas!.
<rayco> Una pregunta. ¿Porqué no me deja instalar LibreOffice? ¿Necesito instalar primero las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> selecciona el paquete en el centro de software e instala
<rayco> Sí, pero me sale "No se ha encontrado"
<rayco> Y el adobe me da un error. :S
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rayco> La última, 12.10
<mimecar> deberías tenerlo ya instalado
<rayco> ¿Sera porque primero necesito las actualizaciones? Acabo de empezar con Linux obvio.
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<mimecar> sube una captura en la que se vea el centro de software y el mensaje de error
<rayco> ¿Se puede instalar juegos aquí? Tipo, GTA San Andreaas...?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> algunos pueden funcionar, pero depende de cada caso
<rayco> ¿Es sencillo manejarse en linux? Porque según sé es todo por código remotamente via la consola. eso me lía un poco.
<mimecar> no hace falta que uses la consola
<rayco> Pero en algunos aspectos sí lo he necesito, por ejemplo. Al abrir un programa necesitaba porque no se me ejecutaba.
<mimecar> qué programa?
<rayco> Teamspeak 3. No se me ejecutaba, me bajé un programa me parece que era el Wine y pude abrirlo.
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si descargas un programa de windows, lo normal es que no lo puedas usar
<mimecar> y dependes de wine. Tendrías que tener asociado wine con los .exe
<mimecar> y abrirlo con un doble click
<rayco> No, pero lo instalé en la versión de Linux, jeje.
<mimecar> entonces algo de tu frase no tiene sentido
<mimecar> si es un programa de linux no lo puedes ejecutar con wine
<rayco> Bueno, no dije que lo descargué de la v. linux, lo siento. Se me olvidó.
<KazBaYaDuM> Hola muchachos
<KazBaYaDuM> como siempre, vengo a lloraros.
<KazBaYaDuM> Ultimamente tengo un problema con el PC, debe ser algo de hardware, quizás algun cable mal colocado.
<KazBaYaDuM> y me da la sensacion de que desmonta un disco (donde tengo /home) y lo monta en solo lectura o algo similar, porque derepente paso de poder usarlo a no poder.
<KazBaYaDuM> Me dais alguna pista de dónde mirar para aprender a diagnosticar mi error?
<mimecar> un cable suelto no puede "desmontar" un disco
<mimecar> apagas el ordenador bien o a lo bestia?
<KazBaYaDuM> me ha sucedido en varias ocasiones un apagon a lo bestia
<mimecar> eso al disco duro le sienta muy mal
<KazBaYaDuM> pero tampoco recuerdo que estuviera haciendo ninguna operacion sumamente importante
<KazBaYaDuM> lo sé
<mimecar> no puedes asegurar que en ese momento no estuviera escribiendo
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y corrige los errores
<KazBaYaDuM> ¿Cómo averiguo qué está pasando? El administrador de archivos muestra hora un candado en todos los archivos de /home
<t1g3r_> .wc
<KazBaYaDuM> dónde puedo consultar el log de lo que ha pasado?
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y corrige los errores del disco
<Exio> KazBaYaDuM: dmesg
<KazBaYaDuM> gracias Exio, observo unos errores de disco, si
<Exio> ahi esta la explicacion
<Exio> los errores == que se remonte como solo lectura, intenta resolverlos con fsck
<KazBaYaDuM> http://pastebin.com/vC69PQ4v se repite constantemente esta secuencia de errores
<mimecar> comprueba si tiene errores
<KazBaYaDuM> Ahora dudo, pero creo que ayer acabe haciendo un fsck y no parece haber solucionado nada
<mimecar> guarda ahora mismo una copia de tus datos
<KazBaYaDuM> pero lo intento de nuevo
<Exio> desde donde?
<mimecar> KazBaYaDuM, haz una copia en un disco externo de tus datos
<Exio> eso mismo
<KazBaYaDuM> es /home, pero los documentos y cosas importantes estan enlazados desde otra particion de otro disco, asi que estan a salvo de momento
<mimecar> KazBaYaDuM, repito, haz una copia
<mimecar> si tienes errores importantes en el disco duro, puede fallar el disco entero
<KazBaYaDuM> Me han fallado discos otras veces y no daban este tipo de errores. No sé. Yo creo que no es el disco.
<mimecar> ok, como quieras
<KazBaYaDuM> gracias mimecar
<Exio> hagamos el mejor caso en el que no es el disco
<Exio> va a morir la particion igual
<KazBaYaDuM> no puedo leer el comienzo de dmesg, para ver si ocurrio algo antes
<Exio> dmesg | less
<KazBaYaDuM> gracias
<Exio> y usa repag/avpag o las flechas para ir leyendo/viendo
<adriandesde> como agrego patches a hexter?
<mimecar> en la web del parche te dirán como hacerlo
<adriandesde> patches no parches
<Exio> parche = patch
<Exio> parches = patches
<adriandesde> pero se refiere a instrumentos de hexter en ubuntu studio
<mimecar> http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=7858
<mimecar> ya has probado lo que dicen ahí?
<adriandesde> ok gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-14
<vitimiti> o/
<vitimiti> o/
<chilicuil> hola vitimiti
<vitimiti> hi
<Rosario80> holaaas
<chilicuil> hola Rosario80 o/
<Rosario80> holas
<Rosario80> como estas'
<chilicuil> bien, y tu?
<Rosario80> yo acá pase a ver que onda :D
<chilicuil> de donde eres?
<Rosario80> de Argentina y vos?
<chilicuil> mexico =)
<Rosario80> che no sabes de algun lugar donde pueda conseguir algunos manueles para dar los primeros pasos  pa programar?
<xangua> el gogle :)
<Rosario80> gracias por nada xagua
<Rosario80> ya busque no encontre alguno basico basico de programacion
<chilicuil> en que lenguaje Rosario80 ?
<Rosario80> aaaa linux ubuntu?
<viperhoot> Rosario80: por ahí que te sirve esto entonces: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/es/html/
<viperhoot> está bastante bien explicado
<viperhoot> desde lo básico
<chilicuil> viperhoot: ese es de empaquetamiento, no de programacion
<viperhoot> chilicuil: ah, es que como dijo de ubuntu, por ahí que empezaba.
<viperhoot> ;)
<Rosario80> pero como corno empaqueto algo que no se como programar
<chilicuil> viperhoot: esta bien, solo queria puntualizar que no era de programacion, igual es una buena guia para colaborar con ubuntu
<chilicuil> Rosario80: empaquetar es mas facil que programar
<viperhoot> Rosario80: pues entonces ve por un lenguaje de programación independientemente del sistema, python es un buen inicio
<chilicuil> +1 por python
<viperhoot> en internet abunda documentación
<Rosario80> alguna guia basica basica para tarados de basica de linux para ubuntu?
<viperhoot> me mareaste con eso
<viperhoot> Rosario80: por ahí que esta guía para python te sirve: http://mundogeek.net/tutorial-python/
<Rosario80> no tengo ni la mas remota idea de programacion, ok. tengo ganas de programar algo
<Rosario80> gracias viperhoot
<viperhoot> Rosario80: sólo para aclararte, no tienes que instalar ningún paquete adicional si quieres empezar a programar en python, ya viene por defecto con ubuntu ;)
<Rosario80> bue muchs gracias por todo nos estaremos viendo
<Rosario80> con kubuntu es igual?
<viperhoot> Rosario80: pienso que sí
<Rosario80> ok
<godsmacko> buenas noches
<godsmacko> espero poder recibir ayuda, he realizado varios intentos para poder iniciar mi windows 7 despues de instalar kubuntu 12.10 y no he logrado hacerlo.
<godsmacko> la primera vez que instale kubuntu 12.10, al iniciar, en el grub le doy windows 7 loader y me decia que faltaba el bootmg algo asi
<godsmacko> realice varios intentos y nunca logr hacer que inicie el windows mas que haciendo una recuperacion de inicip de mii windows
<godsmacko> desde el disco de windows 7
<godsmacko> kice isntalar el grub desde el live de kubuntu y no pude en los dif manuales que encontre, me decidi volver a instalar kubuntu y ahora windows 7 me dice ubo un error al iniciar el sistema
<godsmacko> espero alguien me pueda apoyar
<godsmacko> bien, seguire reiniciando intentando.
<pablex1212>  
<akire> podria alguien echarme la mano con la instalasion de java
<ciriaco> Buenos días
<ciriaco> soy nuevo por aquí
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<GridCube> \o woot vitimiti
<carlos> Buenas tardes!
<Guest37283> tengo un problema con un script bash, y no entiendo exactamente que es lo que ocurre
<Guest37283> y creo que realmente despues de tanto borrar y editar estoy estropeandolo todo
<rayco> ¿Debo usar wine para abrir programas?
<nmid00> hola Guest37283
<debsan> rayco, depende que programa
<rayco> Es el teamspeak 3, presioné ejecutar y no se abre.
<debsan> teamspeak está para linux
<debsan> se fue
<rayco> ¿Esta pasando algo con el centro de software?
<rayco> No me deja instalar adobe ni skype
<Rizon|2> www.penguspy.com The best game for linux =)
<ciriaco> Hola
<bambino> alguno de ustedes ha usado apache con unbuntu?
<buenaventura> sí
<bambino> me podrias comentar que tan bien ha funcionado para ti?
<buenaventura> apache siempre funciona muy bien
<buenaventura> cuál es tu problema concreto?
<bambino> no tengo problema solo queria obtener algunas referencias para saber si era una buena combinacion}
<buenaventura> apache te va a andar bien en cualquier distro
<mimecar> mientras cuides el servidor y no hagas tonterías...
<bambino> perfecto lo tendre en cuenta
<Ripper> cual es el comando para activar un usuario por consola?
<mimecar> iniciar sesión o crea un usuario nuevo?
<Ripper> estoy con u compañero que tenia que hacer un script
<Ripper> el problema es que al hacerlo manual, para hacer uso del chpasswd la cuenta debe estar activada
<Ripper> y lo tengo que dejar todo puesto en el script
<mimecar> cuando creas una cuenta en el sistema y el usuario ya está activado
<Ripper> si usas el comando useradd tambine?
<mimecar> si
<Ripper> porque estoy intentando usar el chpasswd y me dice esto
<Ripper> ademas mirando a través de la interfaz grafica, no esta activada la cuenta
<Ripper> asi que si se usa user add pasandole los parametros no se activa la cuetna
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por "cuenta activa"
<Ripper> emmm
<Ripper> pues que me diga el gestor de usuarios "!esta cuenta esta desactivada"
<mimecar> si creas un usuario con adduser y le pones un password
<mimecar> el usuario puede iniciar sesión en el sistema en cualquier momento
<Ripper> si
<Ripper> estoy haciendo un script que recoge unos valores de un fichero
<Ripper> y haciendolo asi no activa la cuenta
<Ripper> quieres que te pase el script?
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin por si alguien del canal lo puede ver
<Ripper> http://pastebin.com/N54VGFd9
<Ripper> ese es todo el script
<Ripper> estoy haciendo la funcion creausuario
<mimecar> estas usando chpsswd para poner un password que no existe?
<mimecar> por defecto un usuario nuevo no tiene password
<Ripper> quiero assignarle el password
<Ripper> a posteriori
<Ripper> el passwd si que existe porque esta en el fichero que le paso al script
<Ripper> en la posicion 4
<Ripper> vamos que estoy aprendiendo
<Ripper> pero hay cosas que se me escaan
<Ripper> escapan
<mimecar> si ejecutas el comando "a mano" sale el mismo error?
<Ripper> el echo no seria necesario verdad?
<mimecar> te sale error de esa forma si / no?
<Ripper> si
<Ripper> chpasswd: (user juan) pam_chauthtok() failed, error:
<Ripper> Error de manipulación del testigo de autenticación
<Ripper> chpasswd: (línea 1, usuario juan) contraseña no cambiada
<mimecar> lo estas ejecutando con sudo verdad?
<Ripper> sip
<Ripper> jajaja
<mimecar> te está diciendo que estas autentificandote mal
<mimecar> donde pone que el usuario está desactivado?
<Ripper> a sido por logica
<Ripper> mia porque entrando al gestor de usuarios (para saber si me los creaba) veía que en estos usuarios me salia "cuenta no activada"
<mimecar> busca el mensaje de error en google
<mimecar> y sigue la lógica que dan los mensajes de error
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas escribiendo en la consola
<Ripper> sudo echo juan:las | chpasswd
<Ripper> por lo que he leido seria asi
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pon el comando suelto
<Ripper> antes de los ":" luego contraseña |  chpasswd
<mimecar> aparte, seguro que el sudo se aplica a la tubería?
<mimecar> chpasswd usuario
<Ripper> lo he probado en ambas
<Ripper> usando chpasswd usuario
<Ripper> se queda como a la espera
<mimecar> espera que le pases el password
<Ripper> y si voy realizando "enter" este me devuelve de forma reiterada
<Ripper> chpasswd: línea 1: falta la nueva contraseña
<Ripper> chpasswd: línea 2: falta la nueva contraseña
<Ripper> chpasswd: línea 3: falta la nueva contraseña
<Ripper> chpasswd: línea 4: falta la nueva contraseña
<mimecar> revisa el funcionamiento de chpasswd con la página del manual
<mimecar> para la próxima, pega texto en pastebin
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<nmid00> jajajajaj como va mimecar
<mimecar> Ripper, en el canal no se pega texto
<Ripper> ya vi...
<Ripper> las ansias
<buenaventura> Ripper: no sería chpasswd < file
<Ripper> por que motivo?
<mimecar> Ripper, lee el manual del comando
<buenaventura> porque es la forma correcta de redirigir la info desde un fichero
<buenaventura> como cuando volcás un dump en mysql
<Ripper> cierto, pero el fichero lleva mas información
<buenaventura> pares usuario:contraseña
<Ripper> lineas usuario:grupo:nombredirectorio:contraseña
<mimecar> le pasas al comando sólo el dato que necesita?
<buenaventura> sino usa EOF con passwd
<buenaventura> y ya
<Ripper> si
<Ripper> el comando que uso es echo $USUARIO:$PASSWD |chpasswd
<mimecar> Ripper, NO
<mimecar> olvidate de todo lo que no sea usuario y password
<mimecar> consigue primero que el comando te acepte la información que le pides
<mimecar> asegurate que le pasas la información como el comando quiere
<Ripper> el dato me lo coge porque justo la linea de antes me coge esa misma variable
<mimecar> en la línea de antes tienes el mismo comando?
<Ripper> no, la creacion del usuario
<Ripper> con los otros parametros
<mimecar> no supongas que le puedes pasar igual los parámetros a chpasswd
<buenaventura> no tienes que usar un pipe
<buenaventura> tienes que redirigir
<mimecar> lee el manual y busca la forma correcta de pasarlos
<buenaventura> chpasswd lee de stdin
<nmid00> heee buenaventura como te baila!!!
<buenaventura> hola nmid00
<nmid00> todo tranqui!!
<bambino> alguien conoce algun software para crear bootable cd en ubuntu?
<mimecar> bambino, ubuntu ya lo tiene de serie
<buenaventura> bambino: puedes usar la opción de crear usb de arranque de ubuntu, usar dd o usar unetbootin
<buenaventura> ahh, un cd dices
<buenaventura> disculpa
<bambino> si un cd quiero quemar un iso de ubuntu server pero tengo el brasero y no me da la opcion para poner botable cd
<mimecar> no tienes que poner nada
<bambino> unicamente preciso quemarlo como un cd de datos?
<mimecar> claro
<bambino> gracias man
<ratbel> bambino: recuerda que también puedes usar un pendrive en caso de que no quieras gastar un CD.
<bambino> si normalmente uso pendrives pero hoy no encuentro ninguna muchas gracias de igual forma
<bambino> hey alguien conoce un programa para control de inventarios que se llama openbravo para ubuntu, me esta pidiendo mi jefe alguna referencia sobre el pero ciertamente no lo conosco alguno de ustedes ha trabajado con el?}
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ¿Alguien podría iluminarme sobre captura de video en Ubuntu 12.10?
<juan_> ¿Es necesaria una capturadora? ¿Por ejemplo?
<juan_> ¿Vale con una tarjeta de TV que admita captura de video?
<mimecar> depende de las fuentes de vídeo
<juan_> Perdón, me he equivocado. La version de Ubuntu que tengo instalada es la 12.04, no la 12.10 como puse hace un momento
<juan_> La fuente de video seria otro equipo informático.
<mimecar> el otro equipo tendrá que capturar la señal de alguna forma
<juan_> En eso no tengo problema. Me envia la señal fuera del equipo mediante adaptador RCA.
<juan_> Lo que no tengo tan claro es el modo de captarla en el equipo receptor.
<mimecar> con cualquier tarjeta que tenga rca
<juan_> El equipo de origen reproduce la señal sin problema y la saca fuera mediante RCA.
<nmid00> juan_, ?
<juan_> El asunto es como capturo esa señal con Ubuntu 12.04
<juan_> Si??
<juan_> Hola mimecar. El otro equipo no captura la señal. Solo la reproduce y la emite.
<mimecar> tendrás que tener una tarjeta con entrada rca
<juan_> Eso es lo que quiero saber. Lo de que tengo que tener en Ubuntu
<juan_> Las tarjetas reproductoras de TV suelen tener entrada RCA. ¿COmo se que funcionan en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> buscas en google si está soportada
<juan_> Concretamente... donde puedo encontrar esa información.
<mimecar> modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu
<mimecar> en google
<juan_> voy a ver. Espero tener suerte. Muchas gracias mimecar.
<juan_> ¿Alguien puede recomendarme algún tipo de capturadora o vale cualquiera? Es que lo que he visto no me aclara gran cosa.
<Arts_> usa simplemente el boton de imprimir pantalla
<mimecar> Arts_, para un vídeo?
<Arts_> nop, para un video desde ubuntu necesitarás algun programa tipo camtasia
<Arts_> y si tienes capturadora de hardware supongo que el propio fabricante tendra drivers y progamas para su uso desde ubuntui
<mimecar> en el mundo real eso no se cumple siempre
<Arts_> matiza, los fabricantes no suelen hacer drivers ni soportes pra ubuntu
<Arts_> va a quienes les paga que es windows
<tron_hack> Hola alquien sabel como instalar winetools ?
<mimecar> tron_hack, https://www.google.es/search?q=instalar+winetools
<tron_hack> ya llevo mucho tiempo buscando
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que falla de los primeros enlaces?
<tron_hack> primero me piden una libreria que no consigo libgtk-1.22
<mimecar> ni la conseguirás
<tron_hack> mmm porque ¿?
<mimecar> ... porque está sin soporte
<tron_hack> entoces no puedo instalar winetools
<mimecar> aunque pudieras, un programa que use gtk1 no es seguro utilizarlo
<tron_hack> mira la otra forma que encontre es agregando un nuevo repositorio y no me pide esa libreria
<mimecar> no te aconsejo que lo hagas
<mimecar> pero si lo haces, cuidado con lo que instalas
<tron_hack> ok
<tron_hack> pero tambien lo tengo un paquete comprimido en la pc
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<tron_hack> mira es un ejecutable
<tron_hack> no es para compilar ni nada
<mimecar> no lo copies a las carpetas del sistema
<tron_hack> si de eso estoy al tamto
<tron_hack> donde consigo las dll dos.dll glu32.dll msvbvm60.dl
<mimecar> lo más rápido es buscarlas en google
<tron_hack> ya consegui 2 me falta dos.dll
<Guest83366> tron_hack, usa winetricks http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<abailarri> hola. Alguien sabe si existe algun canal de chat sobre gimp? Tengo varias dudas
<mimecar> en inglés si que existe
<abailarri> en español no?
<mimecar> no me suena
<mrojas6996> hola! hay alguien por acá que me ayude con mi ALSA?
<mrojas6996> veran, instale el paquete de controlador privativo de realtek creyendo que todo saldria bien, y solo consegui que el susodicho paquete me rompiera toda mi configuracion
<mrojas6996> no se escucha nada
<mrojas6996> no puedo ejecutar alsamixer, no puedo cargar modulos ni nada
<mrojas6996> entonces, necesito ayuda para desinstalar ese paquete, y a su vez, volver a poner alsa tal cual como si se hubiera instalado de 0 la primera vez
<mrojas6996> demas decir que el paquete era un .tar.bz2
<mrojas6996> no encuentro ningun metodo para desinstalar el contenido que pudo haber instalado el install de ese paquete
<ii> Puedo preguntar acerca de Xubuntu aqui?
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-15
<aarad> buenas
<aarad> alguien le a pasado , que a entrado en la bios , y esta la pantalla negra  y cuando mueve el raton , aparecen trozos de lapantalla y se va viendo la bios?
<fzeta> aarad: eso que es, la cuarta dimensión?
<aarad> alguien le a pasado , que a entrado en la bios , y esta la pantalla negra  y cuando mueve el raton , aparecen trozos de lapantalla y se va viendo la bios?
<adma> ffff
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> ff
<adma> f
<fzeta> adma: que haces?  LARGO!
<fzeta> :D
<malto> fin del mundooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<yoymi> buenos dias
<rayco> Tengo un problema. no me deja instalar el adobe, me sale un error. ¿qué debo hacer?
<rayco> Necesto ha alguien que sepa de Linux.
<mf-mac_> hola
<mf-mac_> cuentame a ver si te puedo ayudar
<rayco> Hola tengo un problema
<rayco> alguien pdria ayudarme?
<rayco> Hola..?
<chakal^-^> rayco, dinos
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<jose__> buenos dias
<jose__> alguien me puede ayudar
<jose__> es que necesito una alternativa a un programa
<jose__> el programa se usa en windows y se llama autohotkey
<jose__> sirve para grabar los movimientos del mouse y las pulsaciones del teclado
<mf-mac> hoola
<jose__> para despues ejecutarlo y no tener que hacer lo mismo
<jose__> hola
<debsan> jose__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766596&page=2
<GridCube> joseCO, que version de ubuntu usas?
<joseCO> uso debian testing kde
<GridCube> ok, osea que no es ubuntu
<joseCO> nope
<GridCube> perdon por ser tan molesto, pero hay un protocolo
<joseCO> es que en el chat de debian nadie me respondio
<joseCO> y creo que hay hermandad
<GridCube> por favor pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe para hablar de cosas que no son ubuntu
<joseCO> sisis
<joseCO> lo siento
<GridCube> si, pero este canal queda logeado en los servidore de ubuntu
<GridCube> :)
<bambino> alguien conoce un programa en ubuntu para poder modificar las carpetas de un iphone y poder meter musica a la carpeta de ringtones?
<willfrand> que tal amogos, alguien sabe de lubuntu? funciona muy bien en mi acer aspire one 722, solo que ni el video ni el audio funcionan, alguien puede ayudarme con eso?
<willfrand> hay alguien aqui?
<willfrand> que tal amogos, alguien sabe de lubuntu? funciona muy bien en mi acer aspire one 722, solo que ni el video ni el audio funcionan, alguien puede ayudarme con eso?
<cousteau> willfrand, más datos?
<willfrand> Hey
<cousteau> sólo en youtube o en cualquier programa? (visores de video, etc)
<willfrand> claro que si, tengo mi reporte, te sirve?
<willfrand> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9e19f0691b314e9c2b8541a04cef7bf60d341384
<cousteau> yo tengo lubuntu en un AAO 150 o algo así y va perfectamente
<cousteau> así que en principio entiendo que está soportado (a menos que hayan cambiado el hardware entre versiones de AAO)
<willfrand> aja
<willfrand> pero viejo, no aparece alsamixer
<willfrand> y no se escucha nada
<willfrand> antes tenia ubuntu 12.04
<willfrand> y estaba perfectro
<willfrand> lo cambie porque corria demasiado lento
<cousteau> pero vamos, el problema es con vídeos vistos en visores de vídeo (p. ej. gnome-mplayer) o sólo con algo tipo youtube?
<willfrand> pero audio, mic y video estaban muy bien
<willfrand> decidi cambiarlo por lubuntu, para probar, ponerle virtualbox y tenerlo menos esigido
<willfrand> pero nada del audio
<willfrand> en skype no me funciona el video
<willfrand> bueno, y cositas asi
<cousteau> el vídeo te refieres a la cámara?
<willfrand> no viejo, problems de video son para webcam, skype
<willfrand> aunque en el chat de gmail funciona bien, pero el microfono no anda
<willfrand> mas que todo es microfono y audio
<willfrand> nada suena
<willfrand> nada
<willfrand> ni por error
<cousteau> porque que no funcione la cámara sería distinto...  (en mi AAO hace tiempo que la cámara no va; ni idea de por qué, pero tampoco me he molestado en mirarlo)
<cousteau> willfrand, para ajustar el sonido, sobre todo para micro, me gusta usar el programa QAMix; si no también está el alsamixer pero es algo más complicado
<[CaBeTuX]> estimados
<[CaBeTuX]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Linux_sreenshot.jpg
<willfrand> como lo hago
<willfrand> es que parece que no reconociera la tarjeta
<[CaBeTuX]> alguien me recuerda el nombre de ese gidget para el desktop
<willfrand> como si no tuvoera los controladores
<[CaBeTuX]> que muestra el uso de CPU y demas?
<[CaBeTuX]> que esta en ese link?
<willfrand> cousteau, alguna idea?
<[CaBeTuX]> conky
<cousteau> [CaBeTuX], sí, era conky (sorry, estaba AFK)
<cousteau> willfrand, la verdad, ni idea... ¿lo tienes actualizado?
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> claro
<willfrand> hay alguna forma en que pueda ver si hay conexion fisica a la tarjeta?
<willfrand> para asegurarme que no es un error de hardware?
<cousteau> a lo mejor con lspci
<cousteau> o lsusb
<cousteau> lspci | grep -Pi "audio|sound"
<cousteau> bueno, me tengo que ir, hasta luego :)
<chakal^-^> willfrand, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne722
<chakal^-^> o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne522
<chakal^-^> ambos son similares, la diferencia es la resolucion
<chakal^-^> mira mejor la del AspireOne522 es mas completa
<chakal^-^> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/251-ubuntu-precise-acer-ao722
<chakal^-^> en fin, ahi mucha documentacion.
<willfrand> Thanks chakal^-^
<willfrand> compadre, pero me refierp exactamente a lubuntu
<chakal^-^> willfrand, se puede aplicar a lubuntu
<chakal^-^> digamos el HAL es el mismo usas lubuntu, xubunto o ubuntu
<chakal^-^> la diferencia es a la hora de acceder a las herramientas
<willfrand> si, pero no sale
<willfrand> aunque creo que encpntre el error
<willfrand> hace poco se quemo mi disco duro, lo lleve a garantia, lo cambiaron, pero al parecer es alli donde esta el error, dejaron la tarjeta desconectada
<MrTulias> Buenas. Cuando vuelvo de una suspensión el ventilador se queda a velocidad máxima y el brillo atenuado. ¿Dónde debería mirar para configurar o algo?
<nmid00> MrTulias, deberias ir a una casa de venta de PCs, :D
<MrTulias> :) nmid00 , quisiera probar por mi cuenta primero. ¿Qué programa se encarga de la velocidad del ventilador?
<nmid00> jajajajaja ninguno
<MrTulias> ¿Cómo lo hace entonces? De normal funciona variando la velocidad, sólo se queda en velocidad máxima cuando vuelvo de suspensión
<Varotone> suena a problema de la BIOS
<Varotone> tienes sólo ubuntu o también windows?
<MrTulias> Sólo ubuntu, el 10.04
<Varotone> Hm
<Varotone> Iba a preguntarte si en windows hacía lo mismo.
<Varotone> De todos modos, hasta donde yo sé la velocidad del ventilador la controla la BIOS
<Varotone> así que no parece un problema de ubuntu
<ratbel> MrTulias, ¿puedes probar el siguiente comando tras volver de una suspensión?
<ratbel> "echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN5/state"
<ratbel> Para saber qué ventilador (en lugar de FAN5): "grep on /proc/acpi/fan/*/state"
<ratbel> Estas dos páginas pueden serte útiles:
<ratbel> http://superuser.com/questions/229849/high-fan-speed-after-return-from-suspend-on-ubuntu
<ratbel> http://superuser.com/questions/229849/high-fan-speed-after-return-from-suspend-on-ubuntu
<ratbel> Uy.
<ratbel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/77370
<ratbel> Ahora.
<MrTulias> El comando me da permiso denegado ( con FAN3, con 4 y 5 no existe fichero o directorio)
<ratbel> Has de ejecutarlo como root.  Es recomendable que leas antes los dos enlaces también.
<MrTulias> ratbel, gracias, que paz :)
<ratbel> :)
<MrTulias> Ahora cuando tenga que subir subirá sólo, ¿no? (no vaya a ser que se caliente el bicho ahora)
<ratbel> Debería, ese comando cambia el estado a D0.  En el primer enlace tienes más información, en el segundo un bug relacionado.
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-16
<fzeta> BUUUUU!
<gaona> hola
<gaona> necesito ayuda
<gaona> puede alguein ayudarme?
<gaona> tengo problemas para instalar pithon en ubuntu
<gaona> hola?
<gaona> hay alguien?
<gaona> de verdad que necesito ayuda
<gaona> por favor
<gaona> no puedo escribir si nadie me lee
<ivedci891> yo te leo
<ivedci891> gaona:
<gaona> por fin! gracias a dios pensaba que estaba solo
<gaona> mira, tengo instalado la version python 2.6, instale desde repos 2.7 y sigue estando 2.6
<gaona> que hago?
<gaona> ya trate de desinstalarlo pero me desinstala medio ubuntu y no puedo hacer eso.
<gaona> en google todo lo que encuentro son descargas de estrañas aplicaciones que no puedo y no quiero ejecutar, necesito algo mas simple y fiable
<ivedci891> pero tenes el eclipse o qué tenes?
<gaona> eclipse?
<ivedci891> o sea yo no usé nunca pyton
<gaona> no, uso ubuntu, y con python, es un lenguaje de programacion creo entender
<ivedci891> si, lo es
<gaona> es un lenguaje que se necesita para compilar una codigo fuente y de verdad que lo necesito
<gaona> no se porque usa python pero es lo que me pide
<ivedci891> bueno,
<ivedci891> ya se que es un lenguaje
<ivedci891> pero, qué compilador usas?
<gaona> Python 2.7 or above is required to run mach.
<gaona> You are running 2.6.6
<gaona> python -VPython 2.6.6
<gaona> python -V      Python 2.6.6
<ivedci891> trata de lllegar a las preferecias y configuraciones del compilador para configurar la nueva version
<gaona> no tengo eso
<gaona> configuraciones del compilador no existe
<gaona> ya instale el 2.7 y el 3/3.1
<gaona> pero sigue en 2.6.6
<gaona> ivedci891, es en sistemas y preferencias no?
<gaona> o es en otro lado?
<ivedci891> si busca ahi en sis y/o preferecnias
<ivedci891> entendes
<ivedci891> por ejemplo
<ivedci891> yo uso eclipse con java
<gaona> estas usando un celular?
<ivedci891> y cuando me lo instale tube que ir a sus configuraciones para sacarle el java 6.0 y ponerle un 7.x
<ivedci891> entendes
<gaona> yo uso una computadora, no uso java o eclipse
<ivedci891> quiero decir que uso eclipse para compilar java
<gaona> si, pero no figura esa opcion en el menu
<ivedci891> en realidad solo hice un practica
<ivedci891> una*
<ivedci891> en fin es todo lo que te puedo decir
<ivedci891> te amo
<gaona> ?
<gaona> wtf?
<ivedci891> perdon es que estoy con mi novia
<ivedci891> y ya es de noche y no me da la cabeza, ella me habla y yo escribo entendes
<ivedci891> el te amo era para ella
<gaona> esta boem
<veronika> hola?
<Jorge-Argentina> Buenas a todos....Tengo el plugin lyrics en Rhythmbox,  guarda las letras de las canciones en usuario/.caché/.Rhythmbox/.lyrics en un formato .lyric  Mi pregunta es: cómo se pueden agregar archivos de  letras que tengo descargadas de antes? yo las copiaba en esa ruta, pero no las reconoce al repr
<Jorge-Argentina> .....reproducir las canciones
<CrazyZurfer> hola
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<onlymrleo> hola, ando buscando una herramienta para hacer backup a mis particiones en linux, yo probé clonezilla, pero este me obliga a tener siempre una partición con tamaño igual o superior a la que deseo hacer backup, el dd exige igual ¿que otra herramienta me podría funcionar?
<rayco> Hola tengo un problema.
<rayco> ¿Una persona podria ayudarme?
<Varotone> rayco: lo lógico es que digas tu problema
<Varotone> A ver si alguien conoce una solucion
<rayco> Bueno, mira mi problema es que
<rayco> al instalar un programa en centro de software, me manda al universe
<rayco> pero me da un fallo en el universe, como lo habilito ?
<Varotone> quieres decir que los repositorios del universe están desactivados?
<rayco> si
<rayco> donde se activa eso¿
<Varotone> En la opción orígenes de software
<Varotone> dentro del propio centro de software
<rayco> ok aver
<rayco> y qe casilla elijo
<serapio> hola como estA
<serapio> N
<serapio> me podrian ayudar?
<mimecar> si no preguntas, no
<serapio> quiero instalar debian 6 , pero no se que imagen bajar, quiero debian con kde, necesito bajar todos los cd de debian, o hay alguno que sea un solo cd que venga con kde?
<mimecar> puedes bajar el primero
<serapio> y tiene instalacion grafica?
<mimecar> para cosa que no sean de ubuntu tendrás que usar #ubuntu-es-cafe o el canal de #debian-es
<serapio> ok perdon mimecar, gracias
<vitimiti> clear
<Lopulus> como puedo hacer para que se conecte automaticamente al iniciar wvdial?
<lopulus1> como puedo hacer para que se conecte automaticamente al iniciar wvdial?
<lopulus> como puedo hacer para que se conecte automaticamente al iniciar wvdial?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<n-iCe> hi
<Acronis> hola
<Acronis> una consulta
<Acronis> esta disponible aircrack-ng para ubuntu 12.04?
<n-iCe> sí
<n-iCe> aircrack-ng.org
<Acronis> ok gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-09
<Chullachaky> una pregunta comapñeros...¿porque en mi ubuntu el gnome: no me sale los botenes de min. max. y cerrar? ... en toda cosa que abro el navegador el skype, etc
<azzid> alguien por aqui??
<azzid> hola
<azzid> hola, tengo 2 problemas, el primero con la tarjeta de video, intel hd 4000, que lo he solucionado temporalmente pasando acpi=off en grub... el segundo es que no me funciona el wireless
<azzid> tengo una tarjeta atheros 9462, el comando iwconfig me muestra lo0 y eth0 con "no wireless extensions"
<azzid> por lo que supongo que no hay ninguna tarjeta inalambrica instalada
<azzid> holaaa
<azzid> alguien por aca???
<azzid> necesito ayuda para configurar el adaptador inalambrico
<azzid> aqui hay un archivo con información que podría ayudar http://pastebin.com/eU49VCFD
<successus> salud
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<Xiguanda> hei
<Xago> hola muchachos, qué me falta configurar en una máquina para que me acepte el comando scp? Estoy intentando copiar hacia una máquina remota, pero me rechaza la clave del usuario
<Xago> El mensaje es: "Permission denied (publickey, password, keyboard-interactive)"
<leonard_> saludos
<leonard_> alguien que me pueda dar una mano con Open-ldap + samba
<carnau> Xago, ¿estás entrando con contraseña o con clave publica/privada?
<carnau> ¿Qué comando estás usando, puedes pegarlo aquí y le hecho un vistazo?
<carnau> leonard_, Siempre que preguntes alguna duda, que sea en el canal. Lo que se escribe aquí es público y alguien puede consultarlo más tarde. Y no abras privados sin pedir permiso previamente abordando a los usuarios.
<carnau> leonard_, Puedes hacer una pregunta más específica sobre tu problema y si hay alguien que puede ayudarte ya te avisará. No esperes respuesta inmediata, a veces se demora un rato.
<carnau> leonard_, No me importa ayudarte, pero hace mucho que no configuro un samba, y no tengo apenas conocimientos de open-ldap. De todas formas, deja tu pregunta aquí y así la conoce el canal entero.
<Xago> carnau, "scp -r backup/ santiago@192.168.1.108:/home/santiago/Downloads"
<Xago> carnau, cuando me pidió el tema de publickey, le indiqué que sí
<Xago> pero no me acepta la clave
<carnau> Xago, ¿Existe el usuario santiago en la máquina donde intentas loguearte?
<carnau> Puedes probar primero a entrar por ssh, a ver si te da algún error: "ssh santiago@192.168.1.108"
<Xago> ok
<carnau> Asegúrate también que la máquina destino tiene esa ip, no vaya a ser que estés intentando entrar a otra que pueda haber en tu red
<Xago> carnau, lo conseguí
<Xago> era un tema de indicar el usuario correctamente
<Xago> en el GUI de la maquina aparece la S en mayúscula. Sin embargo, scp solo lee en minúsculas ;)
<Xago> así que ahora estoy procesando correctamente
<carnau> Xago, bien!
<carnau> Eso es por que probablemente en la GUI te muestra el nombre real del usuario y no el username
<Xago> carnau, efectivamente. Fué un error de comprensión de mi parte
<endika> hola
<anikras> hola
<anikras> alguien conoce algun canal de irc para javascript en español ?
<carnau> anikras, #col.js
<anikras> ok
<anikras> gracias
<rodicio> estoy intentando mirar los metadatos de las fotos desde LXDE, y no lo consigo.  Instalé exiftool y no me funciona.  Me dice que instale libimage-exiftool-perl, y lo instalo y luego cuando lo ejecuto desde terminal me repite otra vez lo msimo
<femian> hola como están. Consulta, necesito hacer un dvd con fotos y audio, alguien sabe como lo hacerlo en ubuntu? gracias
<rodicio> Holas. Intento instalar exiftool y no puedo porque me da el siguiente error:
<rodicio> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rodicio> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mimecar> cierra el centro de software / synaptic
<rodicio> Ok mimecar no lo veo ni en el sistem monitor, pero al menos ya tengo una pista. Gracias
<mimecar> sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<mimecar> eso te dirá quien tiene cogido el archivo
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<nacho20> pregunta no puedo intalar xubuntu da kernel panic ayuda
<mimecar> ¿estas usando una versión que funcione en tu arquitectura?
<nacho20> si
<nacho20> siempre use la misma
<nacho20> 12.4
<nacho20> y 12.10
<mimecar> hay versiones más recientes
<nacho20> si pero funcionaran cada vercion nueva suele ser mas pesada
<nacho20> te digo que tengo
<mimecar> más pesada en xubuntu?
<nacho20> mononucleo amd sempron
<nacho20> 1 gb de ram
<nacho20> 1tb disco duro sata 2
<nacho20> se aguantara una nueva vercion?
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y decide tu mismo
<nacho20> con la 13.4  creo que andaba a tirones
<nacho20> gracias
<nacho20> estoy usando g parted en este momento
<nacho20> esperando
<nacho20> y bajare
<mimecar> si usas gparted haz un backup de todos los datos antes
<nacho20> una nueva y vere
<nacho20> eso no ise
<nacho20> cuando termine lo are lo asia con puppy
<nacho20> pero con xubuntu no
<nacho20> esta asiendo un ruido tremendo que ni te digo el disco
<mimecar> si modificas las particiones del disco te puedes quedar sin datos
<mimecar> un disco duro que hace ruido suele estar dañado
<nacho20> ase bastante ahora con gparted entoses las posbilidades de salbarlo son casi nulas
<mimecar> revisa las estadísticas SMART
<mimecar> pero si hace mucho ruido, guarda los datos en un disco externo
<rodicio> Ok mimecar. usé el PID del archivo que me salió, lo metí en la "barra de dirección" del monitor del sistema y cuando lo buscó le di a Kill. Luego me pidió la contraseña de root y aparentemente maté el proceso. Gracias
<mimecar> el kill sólo se usa en casos muy concretos
<mimecar> puede provocar pérdida de datos
<rodicio> entendido, tenía curiosidad por saber la diferencia entre "end process" y Kill, ahora ya la se :)
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:49:27)
<plops> Se;ores, intento hacer una USB booteable de un iso ubuntu 13.04 en Ubuntu 13.10. Y me dice "instalacion fallida" alguno sabe como resolver el probelma ???
<nacho20> no es suguro ejecutar bolques dañados me dice por consola el disco duro ayuda
<successus> salud
<plops> Alguno sabe como crear una USB booteable?
<zerick> plops, usa dd
<mimecar> unetbootin es más sencillo
<successus> unebootin
<successus> xD
<successus> easy way ;)
<plops> zerick: si pero me dice "Instalacion fallida"
<zerick> plops, usa un paste y copia todo el error
<plops> zerick: solo dice eso
<zerick> o_O
<zerick> como haz usado dd ?
<mimecar> plops, ¿qué distribución de GNU/Linux estas pasando con unetbootin?
<plops> zerick: ya estoy utlizando unebootin
<zerick> ok
<plops> zerick: y va todo ala perfecion
<zerick> ok n_n
<plops> Alguno sabe como hacer sharing en mongodb ?
<plops> Entre maquinas ubuntu
<plops> mimecar: la mejor forma de revisar si un PC funciona completamente, es usar Ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-10
<ramrebol> Hola. Estoy quemando un dvd para instalar xubuntu. Me pregunto si notare alguna diferencia en rendimiento con respecto a ubuntu (mi laptop es un i7, 8gb ram...)
 * GridCube opina que si
<GridCube> pero claro no soy parcial
<ramrebol> terminado de quemar el disco. Solo preguntaba por curiosidad, porque iba a instalarlo igual :)
<ramrebol> gracias GridCube , deseame suerte
<GridCube> suerte
<GridCube> :D
<ramrebol> :)
<elmalafacha> Hola, tengo ubuntu 13.04 con gnome cómo administro los efectos visuales, es que se ve mal cuando subo o bajo el volumen y el brillo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<LoadMasther> me gustaria ayidarte amigo, pero aun uso el Ubinti 10.04
<GridCube> D:
<artyom> hola
<artyom> este canal es en español?
<artyom> estoy perdido
<artyom> hola?
<kobain_> artyom, te saludo para qeu no quedes pagando
<kobain_> anda a cagar
<kobain_> estos jeropas que entran a preguntar pelotudeses
<kobain_> si el canal se llmaa #ubuntu-es es porque es mas que logico que es en español
<Artyom> hola
<Artyom> j
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Xiguanda> hola a tos
<successus> que escritorio usas en ubuntu?
<successus> sorry
<successus> no era para aqui
<successus> xD
 * Basque nas
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<vivy> soy jasnaza aguien esta en linea soy nuevo en esto
<mimecar> en este canal podrás preguntar tus dudas de ubuntu
<vivy> ok muchas gracias mimecar no sabia que funcion tenia esto consulto a la comunidad que programa soporta extensiones de autocad sin usar wine
<mimecar> soporte completo ninguno
<vivy> y solo lectura de los dwg
<mimecar> visores debes tener en el centro de software de ubuntu
<vivy> che capo lo que estamos escribiendo lo pueden ver los otros que estan conectados
<mimecar> todos los que estén en el canal
<mimecar> o los que lean los registros del canal que son públicos
<vivy> hace mucho que estás con linux que distro tenés
<mimecar> ubuntu la tengo virtualizada
<vivy> de que lugar sos, perdon
<mimecar> no doy esa información
<mimecar> cada canal del irc tiene una temática y no hay que salirse
<mimecar> este es sólo para soporte
<mimecar> hay otro canal que no tiene esta limitación que es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<vivy> ok entiendo consulta todos los que estan conectados serian como moderadores o algo por el estilo o simplemenete como yo aficionado
<mimecar> todos los usuarios tienen el mism nivel
<mimecar> excepto varios que son operadores del canal
<mimecar> que se encargan de gestionar las incidencias
<vivy> ok listo ahora disculpa las molestia y te quisiera consultar , necesito instalar ubuntu , debian y open suse en mi pc que instalo primero y que luego
<mimecar> cada versión te eliminará el cargador de arranque de la anterior
<mimecar> poner 3 distribuciones diferentes no es algo normal
<mimecar> instala una y para las otras usa máquinas virtuales
<vivy> quisiera consultar cual es la mejor aplicacion para modificar pdf en ubuntu
<vivy> ayuda
<vivy> ayuda tengo una carpeta  zip que ya la descomprimi y adentro esta el programa que necesito que lo baje del atareado pero es un archivo jre como instalo éste
<mimecar> la extensión jre no existe
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que has descargado=
<vivy> gracias de nuevo se llama equival.jar y esta dentro de un zip
<mimecar> si es un .jar no lo tienes que descomprimir
<mimecar> es un archivo comprimido de Java
<mimecar> abre una consola, pasa a la carpeta del archivo y usa el comando 'java -jar archivo.jar'
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que has descargado?
<vivy> y como hago para ejecutarlo , te cuento que baje un programa para el manejo de mi celu galaxy que se llama kies y se instalo junto con java oracle  tiene algo que ver eso para poder ejecutar el archivo antes dicho
<mimecar> el kies no te funciona en ubuntu
<vivy> o simplemente pico ahi y tiene que andar
<vivy> ok pero la aplicacion funciona con firefox
<mimecar> estas seguro?
<vivy> obvio via wifi
<mimecar> kies es una herramienta de Samsung para Windows
<vivy> si eso vi en la pagina pero para que me funcionara me pedia que instale java lo hice y lo tengo en la barra de marcadores donde pongo la ip de la pc igual que airdroid
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> abre una consola, pasa a la carpeta del archivo y usa el comando 'java -jar archivo.jar'
<vivy> ok pruebo
<mimecar> si la comunicación se hace con KIES, en Ubuntu no lo tienes
<mimecar> si te conectas al móvil no estas usando kies
<vivy> perdon me explique mal kies esta en el telefono y a traves de wifi me puedo conectar con firefox (al igual que con airdroid)
<vivy> joya mimecar a la perfeccion funciona
<mimecar> mientras lo hayas descargado de la Web oficial de Samsung no hay problemas
<mimecar> y te pida contraseña en el acceso
<vivy> dejame que te aproveche con otras consultas mostro en cuanto a motorola  sin usar airdroid existe otros prograamas tipo wammu para estos
<mimecar> wammu no creo que te sirva para Android
<vivy> no funca lamentablemente era por eso la consulta tampoco bitpim
<vivy> va la otra cual es mejor para una red domestica zamba midnigth commander u otro que conozcas con buena interfas y facil uso todas tiene ubuntu
<mimecar> nautilus puede usar samba
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar nada
<vivy> listo vamos por mas perdon tengo una epson l 200 y busque en la red los driver y uso el n10n11 pero no me da la opcion de limpieza de cabzales y nivel de tinta probe el mtink y nada
<mimecar> las funciones de los drivers dependen del fabricante
<mimecar> no siempre son las mismas que en Windows
<vivy> bueno mostro sos un capo desde ya un gran abrazo por tu colaboracion (ahora la ultima) vos sos el unico que responde o los otros conectados estan respondiendo a otras persona te consulto porque no sé... gracias nuevamente
<mimecar> en el irc puedes estar conectado y no escribir
<mimecar> no hay obligación
<vivy> y las preguntas de los otros como yo me tendrian que aparecer en mi monitor o no
<MrTulias> Si se conoce el tema y se quiere se contesta, otros aprendemos, otros quizá ni estén presentes...
<mimecar> te aparecerá todo lo que se escriba en el canal
<vivy> tamos genio gracias hasta la proxima
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:07:38)
 * Basque talues
<Krispis> hola
<Guest47274> hola
<Guest47274> tengo un problem
<Krispis> que te pasa
<Krispis> ???
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-11
<atomic-ant> hola, conocen algun juego parecido a  star wars para ubuntu?
<andrewaclt> atomic-ant, www.swcombine.com
<atomic-ant> andrewaclt, gracias
<atomic-ant> andrewaclt, no se puede
<atomic-ant> hola, conocen algun juego parecido a call of duty para ubuntu
<nmid00> jajajajaajaj se llma tetris
<andrewaclt> atomic-ant, http://www.winehq.org/
<atomic-ant> y a tetris
<atomic-ant> ????????????
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<atomic-ant> nooooooooo
<atomic-ant> mejor juegos para ubuntu
<Krispis> buenos días
<Krispis> alguien me puede hechar una mano con el cliente de bt transmission?
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud
<anak> Hola
<anak> tengo un problema con lirc en 12.04 lst
<anak> he instalado el paquete y configurado los archivos de lirc para el mando de hp pavilion dv3
<anak> he probado con irw y el terminal no me tira nada
<anak> sin embargo con otro mando que tengo de hp... si funciona
<anak> he probado el mando original con cat /dev/lirc0  y cuando presiono una tecla obtengo respuesta, pero con irw nada
<anak> y no hace nada, en cambio el otro mando realiza todas las acciones.... subir volumen bajar etc
<anak> alguna sugerencia?
<anak> la duda es: ¿por qué funciona un mando el cual lircd.conf no es el correcto, y el otro mando que si tiene la buena configuracion no funciona?
<anak> nadie con conocimientos sobre lirc que me pueda echar una mano?
<anak> Hola de nuevo
<anak> algun entendido en lirc
<anak> Hola?
<GridCube> !paciencia | anak
<kubot> anak: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<anikras> hola he utilizado argoUML y Dia para hacer diagramas UML,
<anikras> queria saber que es lo que utilizan para hacerlos
<anikras> que herramientas
 * Basque nas
<Xiguanda> hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-12
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
 * Basque zzzz
<Etemenanki> .
<simpleserhumano> Hola a todos
<simpleserhumano> alguien me podria orientar con la instalacion de ubuntu 13.10 en un acer con win 8, tiene activo UEFI.
<simpleserhumano> cambien la configuracion del boot a cd pero aun así no parte con el dvd.
<simpleserhumano> la verdad es que no quiero quitar la configuracion del UEFI,
<simpleserhumano> Hola
<simpleserhumano> alguien me podria orientar con la instalacion de ubuntu...?
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud
<Guest89623> hola, hola
<plops> hola
<MrTulias> \o
<plops> o/
<emman> hola
 * Basque nas
<Maruu> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar?
<Maruu> No puedo hace funcionar mi modem Cisco por USB,
<studio-user152> hola
<Maruu> hola studio
<studio-user152> tengo una duda
<studio-user152> me ayudas?
<Maruu> K?
<studio-user152> maya44 funciona con ubuntu studio?
<studio-user152> es una placa de sonido que tengo sirve para conectar la guitarra
<ruben> hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-13
<vianstak> saludos
<vianstak> me he instalado ubuntu pero no tengo control sobre el brillo de la pantalla ¿que puedo hacer?
<vianstak> saludos
<vianstak> me he instalado ubuntu pero no tengo control sobre el brillo de la pantalla ¿que puedo hacer?
 * Basque ZzZ
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<chaackk> hola
<chaackk> como puedo iniciar sesion sin poner contraseña uso el entorno xface en fedora
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<Xago> hola muchachos...tengo un inconveniente...tengo mi linux en inglés y el gimp no me permite cambiarlo a español, aparentemente debido a lo mismo
<Xago> intenté con un comando "sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-es language-pack-gnome-es-base"
<Xago> pero sigue igual
<GridCube> que paso?
<Xago> hola muchachos...tengo un inconveniente...tengo mi linux en inglés y el gimp no me permite cambiarlo a español, aparentemente debido a lo mismo.
<Xago> o debería modificar mi ubuntu a español?
<GridCube> Xago, cuando logeas al principio, te permite elegir en que idioma queres que este la interface
<GridCube> te fijaste que eso esté en español?
<brainiak> Xago: Ve aquí - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948983
<Xago> GridCube, no me he percatado de esa opción
<Xago> brainiak, lo reviso y te cuento ;)
<GridCube> Xago, primero hace lo que te digo
<GridCube> despues hace cualquier otra cosa si eso no anda
<Xago> GridCube, entonces lo que me estás sugiriendo es que modifique mi linux a español, correcto?
<GridCube> pues clari
<GridCube> no es eso lo que queres?
<Xago> en realidad, solo quiero que GIMP esté en español :P
<Xago> pero si no hay alternativa, así tendrá que ser
<GridCube> Xago, y ejecutandolo con LANG=?
<Xago> mucha información de soporte para linux, en la web está en inglés, con indicaciones paso a paso en inglés y si cambio a español...me enredo para seguir los pasos
<Xago> GridCube, lo intenté antes de preguntarles a ustedes muchachos y nada
<GridCube> y desde gimp mismo?
<Xago> no aparece la opción
<Xago> me menciona como lenguaje del sistema o inglés
<GridCube> si que aparece
<Xago> y el sistema está en inglés :)
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> ya
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> LANGUAGE=es gimp?
<GridCube> Xago, si tiras un locale -a y te fijas que locales tenes disponibles y ejecutas depuies LANGUAGE=es_ES.utf8 gimp
<GridCube> por ejemplo?
<Xago> déjame ver
<Xago> pero cuando doy esa instrucción, solo levanta el gimp. No cambia nada
<GridCube> y no te cambia el locale a español?
<Xago> tuve que cambiar ubuntu de inglés a español, para así poder usar el gimp en español. :(
<GridCube> Xago, pero funcionó?
<Rope> y eso?  uBOTu-fr establece modo +q #Ubuntu-es $~a
<successus> salud
<successus> va guay?
<camilo> que opinion tienen sobre el ubuntu studio
<camilo> ??
 * hbautista_ is away: Toi ocupao
<Xago> lo poco y nada que sé de esa distro, es que fué diseñada para el mundo musical y se eliminan otras áreas de interés
<Xago> entonces, todos sus recursos se concentran en aplicaciones relativas a ese ámbito.
<Rope> Xago, tu nopinion no cuenta npor ser de donde sos
<Xago> disculpa?
<Rope> vie 13 asi que se vale todo
<Xago> Rope, me puedes explicar? se haccen bromas por ser viernes 13?
<Xago> es como el 28 de dic? día de los inocentes
<Xago> ?
<Rope> es que toda tu idea esta mal, xbuntu, gbunto kabunto, gbuntu y etc son solo la mismna distro pero xon un entorno grafico diferente, todo es igual
<Rope> apt-get y aptitude trabajan igual, etc
<Rope> y hoy tengo ganas de discutir asi que no me tientes
<chatterx> se puede consulatar en español aqui?
<chatterx> consultar*
<mimecar> si entras en el canal español...
<mimecar> lo dice el mensaje que te ha salido al entrar al canal
<chatterx> ubuntu-es-cafe?
<mimecar> si la duda tiene relación con ubuntu pregunta aquí
<chatterx> bueno, queria saber si cuando tenga que consular algo como usuario de Ubuntu 12.04 lo puedo hacer aqui siempre
<mimecar> sí
<chatterx> ok, eso es todo por ahora.
<chatterx> como añado este servidor permanentemente en XCHAT
<mimecar> entra en las opciones del servidor que estas usando al inicio
<mimecar> y pon el canal en el inicio
<chatterx> ya hice eso
<chatterx> pero no conecta
<mimecar> tiene que ser una opción del estilo "autoentrar en los canales" o "abrir en el inicio"
<chatterx> en redes agrege "Ubuntu-es" le di a Editar
<chatterx> ahi agrege "Ubuntu-es/6667"
<chatterx> esta bien hasta ahi?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> con eso no te conectarás
<chatterx> que tengo que poner entonces
<mimecar> edita la conexión que estas usando
<mimecar> y en una de las opciones podrás los canales que se cargan al principio
<chatterx> ah, Edito Ubuntu Servers entonces, por que a este canal lo agregue entrando ahi primero verdad?
<mimecar> los cambios son en el servidor que has usado
 * hbautista_ is back (gone 01:40:19)
<chatterx> ah, el servidor seria freenode
<chatterx> creo
<mimecar> sólo tienes que poner que cargue el canal
<mimecar> no hay que modificar el servidor
<chatterx> le di click derecho a ubuntu-es y luego click izquierdo a agregar a favoritos, espero que se cargue solo ahora
<chatterx> voy a probar
<mimecar_> chatterx, al final activarás la protección del canal
<mimecar_> y te bloqueará el acceso un tiempo
<chatterx> ahora aparece ubuntu-es bajo freenode, pero como hago para que cargue freenode automaticamente?
<chatterx> cuando arranco xchat
<mimecar> si ya has configurado para que entre en el canal
<mimecar> en la misma ventana de propiedades puedes hacer que se conecte al inicio
<chatterx> asi es, estaba destildado
<chatterx> tendria que funcionar ahora
<chatterx> cuanto tengo que esperar para que no me bloqueen?
<mimecar> varios minutos
<chatterx> tilde usar SSL tambien, eso funciona bien?
<chatterx> bueno, xchat con SSL no funciono
<mimecar> funciona si lo configuras bien
<mimecar> no puedes usar SSL y los mismos puertos en el servidor
<chatterx> usa el puerto 8001 creo ahora
<chatterx> que puerto tengo que usar?
<mimecar> 7070 por ejemplo
<chatterx> prubo con ese? entonces?
<chatterx> pruebo*
<mimecar> con ese o cualquier otro que permita SSL
<chatterx> voy a probar con ese puerto
<chatterx> bueno, funciono
<chatterx> ahora esta usando el puerto 7070 con SSL
<chatterx> muchas gracias mimecar, funciona todo ok ahora
<mimecar> ok
<chatterx> ahora me desconecto, hasta otro momento
<Jesus20002> hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-14
 * Basque ZzZzZ
<elhoir> hola!
<rodicio> Holas. ¿existe el comando chgroup?
<rodicio> Ya lo encontré, era el chgrp :)
<successus> salud
<Krispis> que lector/editor de pdf me recomendáis?
<successus> evince
<successus> y uno mas light mupdf
<successus> pero son lectores
<Krispis> necesito que lean y editen
<Krispis> ya tengo lector
<successus> de editar no uso ninguno
<Krispis> mala suerte para mi
<pccasa> Hola. Tengo una pregunta: por que en los repositorios aparece ubuntu-touch si no se puede instalar?
<GridCube> ?
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<alfonso> como puedo quitar el entorno kde de gnome, me ha pasado algo muy raro
<alfonso> instale todo el entorno de kde en ubuntu 12.04
<alfonso> y ahora no lo puedo quitar
<alfonso> he probado  a hacer varias cosas
<abailarri> Saludos. Tengo un pc con ubuntu lucid y necesito instalar php a de la version 5.4 o superior, pero en los repositorios solo instala hasta la version 5.3. Alguien se le ocurre que opciones tengo?
<alfonso> pero sin consguir el resultado esperado
<dalal> alguen me puede ayudar para instalar la multf.lasser scx-3405f los drivers que estan en el web de samsung no son compatible con mi version de ubuntu 12.04 lts
<dalal> alguen sabe algo
<dalal> porfi
<armando> saludos
<armando> alguien sabes del error que se da en la intefaces de red en ubuntu 13.10
<armando> ERROR: Calling a sysvinit script on a system using upstart isn't supported. Please use the 'service' command instead.
<GridCube> !pure
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pure'.
<GridCube> !pureunity
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pureunity'.
<GridCube> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<mimecar> ¿has añadido algún driver compilado?
<armando> esto se da al ejecutar en el prompt #/etc/init.d/networking restart
<GridCube> pero ya no es gnome kubot
<armando> no te comprendi lo que me dijiste
<mimecar> armando, ¿para que reinicias el servicio desde la consola?
<armando> por q siempre uso la consola para todo.
<armando> y soy medio tematico
<armando> me gusta que todo ande como es
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> usa 'service' start o similar
<armando> lo ultimo q instale fue nessus y metasploit
<armando> se me parada la maquina al usar service network restart
<mimecar> el error te está diciendo que no uses el comando que estas usando
<armando> si pero al usar service se me queda colgada la maquina
<mimecar> es lo que tienes que usar
<mimecar> se te cuelga la máquina antes de poner nessus o metasploit?
<armando> pero otro proceso si reinicia normal
<armando> ya lo desintale pero es lo mismo y le pase gconf-cleaner
<armando> segun lei es un bug pero no esta la solucion
<mimecar> tenías ese error antes de poner los dos programas sí o no
<armando> recien me percate despues de instalar esos programa
<armando> *programas
<mimecar> entonces has instalado algo que ha modificado archivos del sistema
<armando> el tema de ubuntu
<armando> lo cambie a mac, el que esta en noobslab
<mimecar> tendrás que deshacer todos los cambios que has hecho
<armando> pero con el 13.04
<armando> rodaba bien
<armando> o vivir con eso
<mimecar> o dejas el sistema como lo tenías antes
<mimecar> o reinstalas
<armando> alguien tiene 13.10
<mimecar> yo
<armando> y ver si le da el mismo error al ejecutar en consola
<armando> podria probar, si te sale
<armando> vuelvo a instalar mi os
<mimecar> no se cuelga al usar 'service'
<armando> tambien se te cuelga?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> puedes comprobarlo con el live cd también
<armando> gracias
<nmid00> .
<leprechuanese> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z8lTMvtON5Q
<leprechuanese> solo para hacer conciencia
<mimecar> leprechuanese, no uses este canal para esas cosas
<leprechuanese> bueno me equivoque, se las reglas solo que pensaba que estaba en #cafe asi que ahi disculpen, pero me parece un estupendo documental y quize compartirlo en el obviamente canal equivocado
<SkavenXXI> y ahora haciendo spam de otro canal xDDDD
<leprechuanese> cuan canal?
<leprechuanese> cual? yo solo pegue ese link aqui en este por equivocacion, a ver quiero y exijo que me pruebes mal
<SkavenXXI> has hablado del canal "cafe"
<leprechuanese> dije que queria dicir esto en #ubuntu-es-cafe pero me equivoque de canal
<leprechuanese> pero aun no he dicho nada alla
<GridCube> ya
<GridCube>  todos cortenlan
<GridCube> no se peleen por boludeces, ya esta
<SkavenXXI> nadie se está pelando
<SkavenXXI> y no conocía la existencia de ubuntu-es-cafe
<SkavenXXI> pero por norma, considero cualquier mención a un canal precedido por # , como spam de este xD
<GridCube> mala norma
<leprechuanese> mala norma ...todos los canales de freenode comienzan con # o ##
<leprechuanese> # = oficial, ## no oficial
<ubuntu__> ai alguien?
<Guest41439> ?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Guest41439> pues haber,estoy usando ubuntu desde un cd porque no tengo disco duro
<Guest41439> y queria saber como puedo hacer para usar la cam y el micro
<mimecar> si usas un CD, al reiniciar perderás todo lo que hagas
<Guest41439> lose
<mimecar> usa un USB
<Guest41439> pero como  puedo hacer para que la camara y el micro lo pueda usar en facebook etc etc
<Guest41439> aunque lo tenga que hacer cada vez que o encienda
<mimecar> primero comprueba si está soportado tu modelo en ubuntu
<GridCube> supongo que necesitaras los restricted extras no?
<Guest41439> y como hago eso?esque nose usar el ubuntu,lo empece a usar hoy
<Guest41439> tengo la version 12.10
<mimecar> modelo de webcam + Ubuntu
<mimecar> en Google
<mimecar> y verás si está o no soportada junto con los pasos que tienes que seguir
<Guest41439> la webcam esta incorporada al portatil
<mimecar> busca el modelo de Webcam que lleva tu portátil
<GridCube> lsusb suele listarla
<GridCube> aunque este incorporada
<Guest41439> tengo un packard bell new90
<Guest41439> no encuentro que camara tiene
<Guest41439> no encuentro ayudarme porfavr:(
<mimecar> en la web del producto no pone el modelo?
<GridCube> Guest41439, ejecuta lsusb en una terminal
<GridCube> y fijate si no te dice el modelo
<Guest41439> en la web de packard bell no encuentro mi modelo, no aparece
<Guest41439> ya meti el usb
<mimecar> hay dos webs para los modelos, en el listado de modelos que te sale busca en el archivo
<Guest41439> en su pagina lo busque de todas las maneras
<Guest41439> hasta con el numero de snid
<Guest41439> y nada
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene tu equipo¿
<Guest41439> dos hace que lo compre
<Guest41439> no es tan viejo
<mimecar> tienes windows en ese equipo?
<Guest41439> si tengo el 7
<Guest41439> se me daño el disco duro
<mimecar> entra en el administrador de dispositivos y mira el nombre
<Guest41439> y luego puse el ubuntu
<mimecar> si se ha dañado el disco duro, no tienes windows
<Guest41439> pues entoces ya no lo tengo
<Guest41439> mi ordenador exactamente es este
<Guest41439> http://www.yaencontre.com/informatica-tecnologia/telefonia/ordenador-portatil-packard-bell-easynote-tm86-ju-603sp-15-6-pentium-p6000-1-86ghz-3mb-4gb-127627
<Guest41439> pone lo mismo en mi pegatina vamoms
<Guest41439> vamos*
<mimecar_> seguro que el modelo es "new900" ?
<Guest41439> new90 es
<Guest41439> si,lo pone tambien debajo de mi pc
<Guest41439> soy incapaz de encontrarlo
<mimecar> has probado lo que te ha dicho GridCube ?
<Guest41439> si,meti el usb
<Guest41439> y me lo reconoce y nada  mas
<mimecar> el comando lsusb?
<Guest41439> aaa se referia al comando
<Guest41439> y donde meto ese comando? porque no e encontrado aun una consola
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> en el lanzador de unity escribe 'gnome-terminal'
<GridCube> o Terminal
<GridCube> con T mayuscula
<Guest41439> donde esta el unity?
<mimecar> es el entorno gráfico que estas usando con ubuntu 12.10
<Guest41439> pero no me  aparece donde escribirlo
<GridCube> como que no
<GridCube> apreta la tecla de windows
<GridCube> o alt-f2
<GridCube> y anda arriba de todo y hace clic
<GridCube> o^
<Guest41439> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Guest41439> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Guest41439> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest41439> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest41439> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 064e:a219 Suyin Corp. 1.3M WebCam (notebook emachines E730, Acer sub-brand)
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> no se ve bien claro?
<GridCube> digo
<GridCube> dice "webcam" y todo
<Guest41439> (notebook emachines E730, Acer sub-brand)
<Guest41439> ese es el modelo?
<GridCube> Suyin Corp. 1.3M WebCam (notebook emachines E730, Acer sub-brand)
<mimecar> !paste Guest41439
<kubot> Guest41439: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest41439> y es compatible con ubuntu?
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne722
<mimecar> tiene tu misma webcam
<mimecar> y dice que funciona directamente
<mimecar> con ubuntu 12.10, ¿cómo estas probando la webcam?
<Guest41439> pues e entrado directamente a un chat al azar para probarla
<Guest41439> y no iba
<Guest41439> y me baje el cheese
<mimecar> sólo lo has probado con el navegador?
<Guest41439> del centro de software
<Guest41439> y se ve todo negro
<Guest41439> no,tambien con el cheese
<Guest41439> fotomaton ese
<GridCube> probablemente no ande en el kernel del livecd
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que estas usando una versión antigua y sin actualizaciones de ubuntu
<GridCube> digo
<mimecar> y pruebes con un Live USB de la 13.10 con todas las actualizaciones
<Guest41439> y no puedo actualizar el disco directamente?
<mimecar> será lo más rápido
<mimecar> el live cd se borra al apagar el equipo
<mimecar> y no puedes escribir
<Guest41439> y como hago?
<mimecar> busca un USB de 8 GB o superior
<mimecar> y descarga la ISO de ubuntu 13.10
<Guest41439> solo tengo uno y es de 4
<Guest41439> no vale?
<Guest41439> ?
<canaima> hola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<GridCube> Guest41439, podes usar uno de 4gb tambien
<GridCube> pero con xubuntu o lubuntu
<Guest41439> ya lo estoy bajando la 13.10
<Guest41439> una vez lo haga que mas hago?
<GridCube> instalalo en tu pendrive
<successus> salud, buenas noches o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-15
<Zimo> Hola a todos
<Zimo> tengo un problema con una tarjeta de memoria micro SD http://paste.ubuntu.com/6576147/
<Zimo> Allí está la falla. La tarjeta de memoria cuando introduzco en un teléfono móvil sí es reconocida y funciona pero cuando la introduzco en el lector de mi computadora no lo reconoce el sistema
<Zimo> he usado GParted para tratar de formatearla y no me deja, me dice que hay error y falla
<Zimo> es como si tuviera un formato extraño esa tarjeta que no reconoce GParted
<Cl34r> buenas
<yorx> buenas
<successus> salud
<Guest96625> necesito ayuda
<Guest96625> alguien de aquí puede ayudarme
<Guest96625> necesito ayuda con este error:  GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: running '/usr/sbin/userdel' failed: Child process exited with code 16
<Guest96625> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: running '/usr/sbin/userdel' failed: Child process exited with code 16
<Guest96625> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: running '/usr/sbin/userdel' failed: Child process exited with code 16
<Guest96625> bbuuu
<Guest96625> ayuda con esto
<Guest96625> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: running '/usr/sbin/userdel' failed: Child process exited with code 16
<Guest96625> chat penca
<simpleserhumano> Hola a todos
<simpleserhumano> necesito ayuda. Para  instalar ubuntu 13.10 en mi acer que tiene win8
<simpleserhumano> hola hay alguien
 * Basque talues
<simpleserhumano> yuda. Para  instalar ubuntu 13.10 en mi acer que tiene win8
<yokohama> Hola, para el mygica atv 1200 hay disponible una distribucion de linux pero no se si se trata de una distribucion linux tipica de ordenador de sobremesa , ¿lo és o es otra cosa distinta o nueva ?
<yokohama> Firmwares Oficiales Linux Android ATV1200/520/400 Ver: 20130805 Tamaño:292MB Fecha versión:05/08/2013 Info: VOLVER de linux Android
<Cl34r> hola
<Cl34r> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<krytarik> !pregunta | Cl34r
<kubot> Cl34r: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Cl34r> tengo un ubuntu server, con noip2 para acceder a mis servicios porque no tengo ip estatica, pero quiero que la ip sea anonima o cambiada algo asi como lo que hace tor, pero que lo haga para el servidor completo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<ayuda> tengo una duda
<ayuda> ai alguin?
<ayuda> alguin*
<ayuda> tengo ubuntu version 12.10 y no tengo disco duro,tengo el ubunto en un disco y lo uso desde ahi
<ayuda> alguien me dice donde puedo descargar un skype compatible?
<ayuda> porke la mayoria de sitios ke lo descargo me pone error de arquitectura i386
<ayuda> ola?ai alguien?
<ayuda> alguien me puede resolver la duda?
<chilicuil> instalalo desde ubuntu, $ sudo apt-get install skype
<ayuda> no me lo encuentra desde ubunto el skype
<ayuda> desdd el centro de software
<ayuda> pongo skype
<ayuda> i no me lo encuentra
<ayuda> como lo encuentro?
<ayuda> ayuda necesito ver ami madre ke vive lejos y no puedo instalarlo
<ayuda> :(
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-08
<tyak> hola alguien me puede ayudar con tar estoy intentando trabajar con ficheros mayores de 2gb y no acaba de ir bien el comando que le pongo es el siguiente
<tyak> tar -czvf mint.tar.gz / --exclude=/media --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/cdrom --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/root --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/srv --exclude=/run | split -b1024m
<tyak> pero sigue saltando error apartir de los 2Gb
<successus> salud o/
<kmilogars> buen dia
<kmilogars> alguien que me ayude con openwrt
<kmilogars> gracias
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe al no estar relacionado con Ubuntu
<kmilogars> instale openwrt y no me sale la interfaces wan solo la br-lan
<kmilogars> alguien sabe de openwrt gracias
<Lopulus> hola: Que router wifi me recomiendan para hacer una red domestica.... En argentina?
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-09
<xl__> buenos dias
<xl__> alguien aca?
 * merrick  b.días.
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, ubunteros, tengo un problema, firefox cada cierto tiempo se pone fatal. La ultima vez he empleado vidalia para anonimizar firefox. Estuvo funcionando bien pero ahora ya ni esta anonimizado. Que carpetas debo eliminar y que paquetes eliminar para hacer una nueva instalacion ? alguien lo sabe?
<GridCube> kal_cividFajdida: abri firefox -p
<GridCube> elegi un perfil nuevo
<GridCube> borra el perfil viejo
<kal_cividFajdida> ehh eso ya lo he hecho, y tardo mas en cambiar de p erfil que ponerse fatal. Lento, y sobre todo me pone ...'¡¡'¡0¡ cuando el ventilador del portatil se pone como a freir patatas. Siempre con firefox. Sin embargo, en nuevas instalaciones, con usuario normal, tarda 1-2 meses funcionando a buena velocidad. Luego crack.
<forces> hola
<cleaner> buenas tardes
<cleaner> alguien aca?
<cleaner>  ya estas salas no son lo  mismo de antes que lastima
<erAbuelo> buenas
<TrueNhero> amigos se me monta un ext4 como solo lectura
<TrueNhero> como lo remonto
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-10
<antonieta> Buenas noches (?)
<cleaner_evil> buenas noches gente
<cleaner_evil> quien me puede ayudar con unos juegos?
<cleaner_evil> o son puros bots o son unos maleducados
<TrueNhero> cleaner_evil
<TrueNhero> buenas
<TrueNhero> como remonto una ext4 que estaba como solo lectura
<wyre> Chicos... he instalado gnome
<GridCube> felicidades
<wyre> y el explorador cuando entro en gnome extensions no me reconoce que tenga gnome instalado
<wyre> puede ser debido a incompatibildad provocada por unity?
<wyre> GridCube, xD
<wyre> (pero después de vacilarme... responde a la pregunta! .. es lo menos q puedes hacer! jaja ;D)
<GridCube> wyre: cuando decis que que instalaste gnome, es decir que insaltasge el ubungu-gnome-desktop?
<GridCube> el metapaquete de ubuntu-gnome?
<wyre> GridCube, cuando digo que instalé genome digo que entré en el SoftwareCenter, busqué 'Gnome' e instalé el paquete que aparecía como Gnome full desktop envirnment
<wyre> supongo que en el SC no tendrán paquetes raros, no?
<GridCube> no, pero asi no esta preconfigurado para ubuntu
<wyre> o que en el SC me ofrecerán el paquete apropiado ... no?
<GridCube> y tenes que configurarlo vos
<wyre> GridCube, entonces no es el paquete adecuado el que viene en el sofware center?
<GridCube> si es
<GridCube> pero tenes que configurarlo manualmente
<GridCube> con ubuntu-gnome-desktop te preconfigura todo
<wyre> entonces... qué hago?
<wyre> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> eso haria yo
<GridCube> wyre: tal ves con --no-install-recommends
<wyre> gracias ;)
<GridCube> para que solo instale la base del escritorio
<wyre> mmm
<wyre> y eso debería resolver el problema de las extensiones, no?
<GridCube> tal ves
<GridCube> no se si ya habras hecho algo irreversible
<GridCube> o no irreversible pero si problematico
<GridCube> yo simplemente cambiaria las carpetas .config de tu home a otro lado y dejaria que todas las configuraciones se regeneren solas
<wyre> GridCube, no creo que haya hecho nada irreversible
<wyre> se puede desinstalar el paquete gnome ...
<GridCube> sep
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-11
<Albert_JD> hola
 * merrick  B.días!?
<Josesordo> Hola, alguien sabe de algun paquete bueno de programas educativos?
<GrinchCube> Josesordo: creo que kde trae un par
<GrinchCube> https://edu.kde.org/applications/all/
<Josesordo> Es que le compre una PC a mis sobrinas y no se si instalarle Ubuntu o Trisquel..
<GrinchCube> kubuntu con el paquete de educación
<GrinchCube> :D
<GrinchCube> Josesordo: ^
<oswaldo> hl
<oswaldo> hl
<RaistlinM_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-12
<oswaldo> hl
<ana_> hola
 * merrick  Buenas
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<merrick> Jur!!! no hay @
 * donostiarra nas
<lamusj> Buenas noches !!!! acabo de instalar lubuntu 14.10 en mi portatil, pero tengo problemas con el sonido no se por que pero no suena ni videos, ni musica, ni nada
<lamusj> alguien me podria colaborar por favor! (el portatil esta conectado a un tv por HDMI)
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-13
 * merrick  B.días!?
<noseasasi2> Que sí hombre!
 * merrick  bye!!
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien me puede indicar como hacer funcionar el touchpad de un thosiba NB200?
 * molocoize is away: Estoy ocupado
<Lopulus> firefox me dice que tengo el plugin adobe flash desactualizado
<GridCube> sep
<carlosman123> de que se habla aqui?
<mimecar> de dudas de Ubuntu
<carlosman123> gracias?
<carlosman123> alguien conce un canal latino para cotorrear?
<Chuck_Norris> hello
<lamusj> Buenas, tengo un problema con el sonido de mi lubuntu, no se, pero no da sonido para nada, ya eh intentado desistalar el alsa, volver a instalar, forzarlo y nada!! alguien me puede guiar por favor?
<mimecar> qué versión de lubuntu estás usando?
<lamusj> 14.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<lamusj> si claro! lo descargue ayer, lo instale y de una vez actualice todo!
<lamusj> pero no se por que el audio no me lo toma!
<mimecar> ¿te funcionaba con el Live USB?
<lamusj> no
<lamusj> la verdad no intente reproducir nada cuando lo iba a instalar, pero el icono del sonido cerca al reloj nunca aparece
<lamusj> al darle alsamixer en la consola, dice S/PDIF y esta en 0 , no se puede subir!
<mimecar> has comprobado si tu portatil tiene alguna incompatiblidad con ubuntu 13.10?
<mimecar> 14.10
<lamusj> eh instalar el ubuntu normal y toma el sonido, con xubuntu tambien, el unico que no lo ah reconocido es este lubuntu1
<mimecar> puede ser que te falte algún paquete
<mimecar> que no viene de serie con Lubuntu
<lamusj> mimecar, sera que si desistalo en alsa e instalo el pulseaudio, podria funcionar ?
<mimecar> una solució rçapida podría ser instalar xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> depende de si tienes espacio o no
<lamusj> pero, ps si instalo xubuntu-desktop seria mejor instalar xubuntu de cero, no ?
<mimecar> mejor por?
<lamusj> no me refiero a que al instalar otro escritorio, viene con sus programas propios, no ?
<mimecar> sí
<lamusj> bueno, seria instalarlo y mirar si funciona ?
<mimecar> sí
<lamusj> voy a intentar hacerlo a ver como me va!
<lamusj> mimecar, muchas gracias!!
<mimecar> mientras tengas espacio en el disco duro no importa que tengas alguna app duplicada
<lamusj> ps si, pero no se ve tan chavere :/ lo intentare igual a ver como me va
<lamusj> mimecar, oye una ultima pregunta, podria yo tener instalalado el pulse y el alsa sin crear conflicto ??
<mimecar> sería probarlo y ver si sigue funcionando
<lamusj> ya lo instale, voy a reiniciar
<lamusj> mimecar, instale el pulseaudio, reinicie y funciono !! :)
<mimecar> ok
<lamusj> muchas gracias !!!
<xubuntu08w> hola
<xubuntu08w> tengo un problema con un programa en  el sistema
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu tienes?
<xubuntu08w> soy novato me podrias decir que comando para saber mi version
<krytarik> !version | xubuntu08w
<kubot> xubuntu08w: Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<xubuntu08w> 14.04 truty
<xubuntu08w> es mi version
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<xubuntu08w> como puedo pegar una imagen para que vean lo que me aparese
<xubuntu08w> si todas
<mimecar> puedes subirla a imagebin o Dropbox / Google Drive
<cousteau> mimecar, imagebin hace tiempo que está en la lista negra de Google, creo
<cousteau> (no sé por qué porque era bastante cómodo)
<cousteau> imgur es bastante sencillo para subir imágenes; te da el link a la imagen directamente sin que tengas que pasar por la página luego
<mimecar> no se la razón de que lo metieran en la lista negra
<xubuntu08w> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tn08sGwc8VbkU4TllxWXdXRlk/view?usp=sharing
<xubuntu08w> hai esta amigos eso me aparese
<xubuntu08w> cada ves que la prendo y no se que programa es la verdad
<mimecar> parece la aplicación de actualizaciones de software
<roger_35> hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-14
<kmilogars> que tal
<kmilogars> alguien que me ayude con openwrt
<kmilogars> que comando hay para copiar archivos por telnet
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Neyzan> saludos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Neyzan> desde que he actualizado  (un simple sudo apt upgrade) que se me bloquea el entorno grafico cada cierto tiempo
<Neyzan> y si me voy a la terminal de F1 y vuelvo, se me vuelve a desbloquear el entorno grafico
<Neyzan> alguien le ha pasado nunca?
<Neyzan> no se que puede ser
<Neyzan> ¿alguien sabe a que se puede deber el hecho de que se me congele el entorno grafico cada 2x3 desde la ultima actualizacion?
<Neyzan> es como si todo funcionara excepto el entorno grafico, y si voy a la terminal F1 y vuelvo al entorno grafico se recupera el movimiento
<Neyzan> me sucede cuando interactuo con el entorno grafico, pero no si no toco nada, por ejemplo si miro un capitulo de una serie
<Neyzan> pero incluso tan solo moviendo el raton se me puede congelar todo
<RaistlinM_> buenas noches
<raulo> hola, estoy tratando de ejecutar ninja-ide me da el siguiente error:ImportError: No module named Qsci
<raulo> hola hay alguien por ahi?
<raulo> hola necesito ayuda con ninja-ide?
<donostiarra> hola,raulo que versión de python tienes
<raulo> hola mis conocimientos son limitados como lo miro con man python?
<raulo> Python 2.7.6 (default, Mar 22 2014, 22:59:56)
<raulo> [GCC 4.8.2] on linux2
<donostiarra> leyendo reportes de otros usuarios,puede que no tengas instalado QScintilla
<donostiarra> apt-get install python-qscintilla2 <--quizas esto te haga falta
<raulo> donostiarra: gracias por la ayuda era justo eso, saludos
<donostiarra> :)
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-07
<nod___> Buenas!!
<nod___> Tengo un problema con el acceso a las X's
<nod___> he probado varios tutoriales para solucionar el problema, pero al poner contraseña i intentar acceder me vuelve al logueo
<chapo> alguien que conosca un buen curso de batch
<_6U54N0_> echo "no tengo idea"
<_6U54N0_> asi que
<_6U54N0_> $ chapo 2> null
<roger_35> o/
<_6U54N0_> m4v:  me caes mal, asi que
<_6U54N0_> $ m4v 2> null
<chapo> por consola, shiale pense q podias hacer de perdis un chmod al script y ejecturalo como se debe ./
<chapo> i luego me mandas al stderr
<chapo> a la primera
<Tiffon> nas
<uruk> hola gente, en la parte de arriba del escritorio de ubuntu en la zona de la hora i la conectividad me aparece un triangulo rojo con un simbolo de exclamacion alguien sabe como quitarlo?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> res
<xEntr0p1a> Hey
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-08
<zANTy> Alguien usa backbox ?
<_6U54N0_> $ dd if=/dev/m4v of=/dev/zero
<Tiffon> nas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<uruk> hola gente
<uruk> estoy creando un sistema de busqueda online apartir de php i archivos vacios que funciona como una base de datos, me gustaria saber que sistema de archivo que tenga journaling me ocupe menos un fichero vacios por ejemplo en ext4 un archivo vacio me ocupa unos 4kb
<guampa> uruk: van a ser solo archivos vacios?
<uruk> si solo archivos vacios
<zANTy> Alguien utiliza backbox ?
<guampa> uruk: en ese caso no vas a estar usando bloques para almacenar los archivos, solo inodos. Cualquier fs que te permita ajustar el tamaño de inodo a un minimo practico (como para almacenar atributos, nombre y timestamps) es lo minimo que vas a poder usar
<guampa> para el caso de archivos chicos, pero no vacios, ext4 tiene en las versiones mas nuevas la opcion inline_data al crearlo, que te permite almacenar archivos muy chicos directamente en el inodo.
<guampa> no se si existe en otros sistemas de archivo, es posible que si. Eso te permite usar 0 bloques para archivos chicos, virtualmente lo mismo que con inline_data (aunque con un limite minimo en el tamaño de inodo, porque si los datos son demasiado para el inodo obligatoriamente tendras que usar bloques)
<guampa> virtualmente lo mismo que con archivos vacios *
<guampa> la otra opcion si te limita el tamaño es comprimir el dispositivo de bloque
<guampa> pero la ganancia va a ser neglibible
<guampa> vos pensa que no va a haber datos que comprimir practicamente, lo poco que haya sera metadatos y no creo que haya mucho ahi para comprimir
<uruk> ok
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-09
<zANTy> Alguin utiliza el s.o backbox
<successus> salud o/
<Kaliforniablue> hola
<Kaliforniablue> Mikelevel,  estas ahi?
<Kaliforniablue> a ver si alguien me hecha una mano
<Kaliforniablue> instalé con éxito google earth
<Kaliforniablue> se abrio y pude navegar
<Kaliforniablue> volvi a abrirlo pero sn exito
<Kaliforniablue> no se ha vuelto a abrir
<Kaliforniablue> ¿ alguna sugerencia?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<n-iCe> Pues, ya, me quedaré en Ubuntu un rato y con Unity.
<n-iCe> YOLO
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-10
<rodicio> Holas. Tengo un una partición en el disco externo USB a la que no puedo acceder porque se han corrompido los datos
<asir2> holi
<asir2> yep
<ELM3rl1ns> y ¿ElWuilMeR?
<zANTy> Alguien utiliza backbox ?
<mexchip>  /quit
<mexchip> quit
<DGV83> VENEZUELA
<AlexLikerock> mexico
<Zech> hi
<Zech> i have a question. im wondering if its possible to have the models separated from the database, the thing is that i need the model to be a representation of the Object but if at some point i decide to change the database i dont have to rewrite the models
<Zech> is it possible ?
<krytarik> !es | Zech
<kubot> Zech: #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<Zech> sorry
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<NxExRxD> buenas gente
<NxExRxD> alguien me puede dar una mano con el gestor de correos geary?
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-11
<Clochi> Hola!
<Clochi> que tal, buenas noches!
<Clochi> Alguien puede darme una mano? Soy nuevo enç linux
<Clochi> nadie?
<Clochi> ... :(
<krytarik> !pregunta | Clochi
<kubot> Clochi: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Clochi> :O ya veo
<Clochi> gracias
<Clochi> Soy muy nuevo y estoy queriendo ver la ayuda de apt-get -h sobre bash
<Clochi> el problema es que la información que me larga es extensa y no me alcanza la pantalla. Existe algún comando que me vaya mostrando pantalla por pantalla mientras se presiona una tecla hasta finalizar de ver la información?
<krytarik> Clochi: "apt-get -h | less"
<krytarik> O "man apt-get".
<Clochi> Genial!!!! Muchas gracias!!!
<krytarik> De nada.
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/1504975
<marcfp> me encuentro con este bug
<marcfp> /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c
<marcfp> este fichero ?
<marcfp> hasta ahora
<marcfp> xao
<successus> salud o/
<marcfp> hola
<erAbuelo> buenas
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> alguien tiene un portatil dell xps 13 2015 ?
<marcfp> es para saber si ha conseguido hacer funcionar la wifi
<marcfp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/1504975
<marcfp> vale
<marcfp> lo tengo instalado
<marcfp> mmmm
<marcfp> ahora falta connectar
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-12
<marcfp_> hola
<marcfp_> alguien me puede echar un cable con la tarjeta de red wireless con ubuntu wily ?
<marcfp_> tengo el driver cargado
<marcfp_> pero no se configurar la red
<marcfp_> me tengo que conectar a partir del mobil
<marcfp> hay alguien ?
<successus> salud o/
<jak2000> Hola a todos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ELM3rl1ns> pol
<JeDa> sa
<kolin89> hola
<kolin89> necesito ayuda urgente
<kolin89> puesto que voy escaso de tiempo y es para el trabajo
<kolin89> ¿quien puede ayudarme? :P
<kolin89> nadie
<kolin89> puede ayudarme??
<MrTulias> !pregunta kolin89
<kubot> kolin89: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kolin89> perdon
<kolin89> mrtulias
<MrTulias> No creo que sea de mucha ayuda, pero todavía no se sabe el problema
<kolin89> es que estoy usando Ubuntu 12.04
<kolin89> y he instalado dropbox, pero este no muestra icono en el panel superior
<MrTulias> ¿Qué escritorio usas?
<kolin89> Gnome Classic
<MrTulias> ¿No aparece tampoco en las aplicaciones?
<kolin89> lo he instalado tal y como viene aqui
<kolin89> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<kolin89> Instalación desatendida de Dropbox mediante la línea de comandos
<kolin89> Instalación desatendida de Dropbox mediante la línea de comandos
<kolin89> Instalación desatendida de Dropbox mediante la línea de comandos
<kolin89> Instalación desatendida de Dropbox mediante la línea de comandos
<kolin89> Instalación desatendida de Dropbox mediante la línea de comandos
<kolin89> Instalación desatendida de Dropbox mediante la línea de comandos
<MrTulias> Si tienes que pegar mucho texto usa pastebin o similar, dentro de un rato podrás escribir de nuevo
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-13
<zANTy> Como instalaste backbox
<zANTy> Yo estoy usando el S.O backbox y me corre de maravilla
<Guest94386> hola hay alguien?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<kolin89> buenas
<kolin89> ¿cuales seran los cambios que veamos en el Plymouth de Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<s3er4> buen día
<mimecar> hola s3er4
<s3er4> ¿es posible instalar Ubuntu en las notebooks modernas en reemplazo de Windows 10? no encuentro ninguna a la venta con software libre pre-instalado.
<mimecar> si no lo encuentras, guardas un clon del disco e instalas Ubuntu por tu cuenta
<s3er4> sí, solo espero que se pueda... es que las computadoras ahora traen esos arranques nuevos y parece que se complica instalar otro sistema operativo.
<mimecar> Dell tiene portátiles con Ubuntu
<s3er4> sí, puede ser pero lo increíble es que la página para Argentina no tiene tienda disponible...
<s3er4> y en la página global encontré solo computadoras con Chrome OS.
<JeDa> s3er4: de igual manera, puedes instalar Ubuntu y cualquier otro sistema operativo
<JeDa> no se si se haga un poco más dificil, se puede
<s3er4> JeDa, tal vez si consiga una con Ubuntu pre-instalado ahorro tiempo y dinero jajaja
<mimecar> realmente te puede salir más caro que comprando un portátil con windows...
<s3er4> ¿en serio? parece que sí jaja
<s3er4> es que antes ellos tenían una web para elegir la pc a gusto
<mimecar> aunque pagues la licencia de windows también se descuenta dinero por la publicidad que ponen
<s3er4> a ver, no entendí lo último que has dicho, ¿cómo es eso de la publicidad?
<mimecar> las aplicaciones que vienen instaladas por el fabricante: office, antivirus...
<mimecar> el dinero que pagan las empresas al fabricante hacen que pueda bajar el precio de venta
<s3er4> ahhh, ahora entiendo jaja
<mimecar> y que te salga más barato si lleva Windows que GNU/Linux
<s3er4> lo voy a consultar el lunes por teléfono
<s3er4> gracias por los consejos jaja
<successus> salud o/
<JeDa> \o
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-12
<Linuxero_80> Hola a todos/as
<lugonza> </log Dev1ls%quit
<lugonza> sorry
<imago> quiero entrar al canal xubuntu
<imago> buenos días como entrar canal xubuntu
<krytarik> imago: "/join #xubuntu"
<imago> gracias krytarik
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-13
<sirix> buenas noches
<ender_> Hola
<ender_> Necesito un poco de ayuda, me da la impresión de que la resolución de dominios DNS esta fallando en mi ordenador con ubuntu
<ender_> Tengo otro con windows donde estoy navegando sin problemas pero en ubuntu me arroja muchos errores de resolución de dominio
<ender_> O servidor no encontrado
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-14
<olivettines> hola auxilio... tengo resolucion solamente en 640x480 lubuntu 14.04 siendo que desde el live usb tenia creo 1024x768
<olivettines> antes de instalar
<GridCube> olivettines: revisá si estas usando controladores privativos?
<olivettines> hola por favro ayudenme tengo lubuntu 14.04 con resolucion solo en 640x480
<trekstonia> hola
<trekstonia> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un programa de window
<DarkPsydeLord> todo depende si alguno de los emuladores lo soporta
<trekstonia> ps el programa en cuestion es nominasol
<DarkPsydeLord> probablemente no sea soportado
<trekstonia> y que puedo hacer entonces
<DarkPsydeLord> yo sugeriria un VM
<trekstonia> ??
<trekstonia> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> virtualizar el sistema
<trekstonia> ps descargue virtualbox
<trekstonia> intente hacer una maquina virtual, pero no me corre
<DarkPsydeLord> cual fue el problema?
<trekstonia> ps al correr llega a una pantalla y se queda negra
<DarkPsydeLord> cuales son los specs de tu equipo
<trekstonia> 1.9 gb de ram
<DarkPsydeLord> pero todos
<trekstonia> no conosco mas
<trekstonia> entonces no vez solución
<DarkPsydeLord> es que no vi todas las especificaciones
<DarkPsydeLord> hay algunos procesadores que no soportan la virtualizacion de hecho
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-15
<sirix> buenas noches
<uruk7> hola gente tengo ubuntu 16.04 cuando quiero iniciar software ubuntu no me aparece nada, que soluciones me dais para eso?
<uruk7> hola hay alguien?
<uruk7> hola hay alguien
<MrTulias> hola, 34
<uruk7> hola hay alguien para ayudarme?
<MrTulias> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<MrTulias> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<uruk7> ya es que a veces pregunto y nadie contesta
<uruk7> tengo un problema con ffmpeg que no se me instala
<uruk7> http://termbin.com/fl5j
<MrTulias> El mensaje es claro, dependencias incumplidas, ¿Que versión estás usando?
<MrTulias> también paquetes rotos
<uruk7> 16.04
<MrTulias> Sin saber si es la solución, podrías intentar instalar los paquetes que te pide. Un limpiador de paquetes rotos o algo también le vendría bien
<uruk7> algun sitio donde me enseñe los pasos a hacer?
<MrTulias> Ni idea. Cuando me han faltado dependencias las intento buscar con synaptic e instalarlas
<MrTulias> también tienes man apt-get
<Bruto> necesito ayuda por favor..
<Bruto> alguien..?
<DarkPsydeLord> siempre pasa lo mismo no ?
<DarkPsydeLord> alguien viene no pregunta nada espera 2 minutos y se va
<uruk7> me ha desaparecido el ubuntu software alguien sabe como volver a conseguirlo?
<uruk> hola gente tengo un problema con el sofware-center que me ha desaparecido siguiendo unas instrucciones por que no me funcionaba bien alguien sabe como puedo volver a conseguir en centro de software en ubuntu 16.04 , creo que tengo problema con los repositorios
<ElBartoLomeo> Hola?
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-16
<San_tiago> hola muchachos
<sirix> buenas noches
<uruk7> hola
<San_tiagolll> hello world
<marcfp> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-17
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-18
<paesico02> Hola a todos/as
<deivid> buenas a todos, me podriais ayudar en el tema de los repositorios... nosé como elegir el mejor, y cuando intento instalar el software que sea, siempre me da mil problemas
<deivid> puntializo, soy bastante nuevo
<mimecar> el mejor respecto a...?
<deivid> en el caso de ahora, mimecar me intento instalar qemu y no me encuentra el paquete
<deivid> y al hacer apt-get update, me da errores de 404 supongo que está mal la web o caida
<mimecar> qemu está en el repositorio de Ubuntu, no tienes que hacer nada
<deivid> en que versión?
<deivid> yo creo que estoy en la 11 y algo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<deivid> 11.04
<mimecar> esa verso
<deivid> me estoy bajando la 14.04 a ver
<mimecar> versión de Ubuntu no tiene soporte
<mimecar> instala mínimo la 16.04
<mimecar> Ubuntu 11.04 no tiene repositorios activos
<deivid> ah por eso me daba ese error, muchas gracias mimecar voy a ver si instalandome la 16.04 me funciona
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-11
<rterrero> irc://irc.freenode.net/stripe
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-12
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-13
<p80> Hola, saludos.
<p80> Muy buenas noches.
<p80> ¿Alguien disponible para una ayuda por favor?.
<p80> Tengo este error:    error: command 'i686-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1
<p80> Y la verdad no se como solucionarlo.
<p80> Gracias de antemano.
<p80> Me rindo, no le pillo la solución.
<p80> Eso me sale al intentar instalar pip install pycurl
<p80> Lo solucioné, gracias.
<p80> :D
 * acacio ola
<p80> Hola, buenas tardes a todos.
<p80> Tengo un problema: The script failed to initialize an xterm test session.
<p80> Me da ese error al intentar iniciar una tools.
<p80> Leyendo en foros, me di cuenta que habia que instalar el paquete sudo apt-get install xdpyinfo
<p80> Pero al intentar instalarlo, la consola me devuelve que E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete xdpyinfo
<p80> Entonces asumo que no está en las dependencias de Ubuntu 17.10
<p80> No quiero tocar mucho la lista de sources porque he tenido fallos anteriores por hacerlo, ¿Alguna otra idea?.
<acacio> p80,  si su distribucion no tiene  añadido el repositorio seria añadirlo para que pueda ser instalado
<acacio> p80,  tambien tiene la opcion de descargar el paquete e instalarlo
<p80> acacio, bueno, me lo descargue, ¿Entiendo que debe ir en /bin?.
<p80> Bueno, no me funciona el paquete :(
<acacio> p80 puede isntalar aplicaciones con extensiond e debian ya que ubbuntu las soporta , estas son extension.deb
<acacio> p80,  veamos que quiere instalar concretamente?
<p80> Una tool de auditoria de redes.
<p80> Y me exige ese paquete.
<acacio> aja p80 en auditorias de redes nunca use ubuntu , pues ahi  ando algo descolocado tambien
<acacio> p80,  pero en la web se consiguen guias bastante buenos yo me s9rvo en numerosas ocasioens de estas
<pesca> p80, xdpyinfo viene incluido en el paquete x11-utils
<pesca> ahora me pregunto, dicha herramienta no tendrá su propio paquete?
<p80> pesca, saludos, bueno, tiene ya algunos, pero otros por sistema defalut.
<pesca> no no, si no se podrá instalar esa herramienta misteriosa que necesitas
<pesca> a traves de un paquete o un repo
<p80> Como es una herramienta mayoritariamente usada en Kali (por dar un ejemplo), no es necesario instalarle allí, pero quise probar en Ubuntu.
<pesca> así es más facil satisfacer dependencias
<p80> pesca, yo tengo instalado x11-utils, y los únicos paquetes que tengo con "x" son de nombre: xdiagnose xmir
<p80>  
<p80> Lo busque en la lista completa y no existe tal paquete instalado.
<pesca> bueno, si ya tenes instalado x11-utils entonces ya tenes xdpyinfo
<pesca> es mas, fijate, ejecutalo
<p80> Mmmm....
<p80> Entonces no es la solución al problema de: The script failed to initialize an xterm test session.
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-14
 * acacio ola
<uruksu> hola necesito ayuda con gparted que no me funciona en ubuntu 17.10 ademas cuando hago un fdisk me aparecen /dev/loop# que no se que es?
<acacio> uruksu,  ummm no sera que el disco que usa anda tocado?
<acacio> uruksu,  generalmente gparted es facil de manejar y no da problemas a no ser que el HD tenga algun problema , yo lo use con hd con problemas y si da lata pero se ejecuta mas o menos bien
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<uruksu> acacio de momento al hacer un fdisk he visto que snap me hacia 4 particiones tipo /dev/loop
<acacio> uruksu,  le recomiendo que pruebe con otro HD para descartar
<acacio> me retiro por hoy que es tarde y ando cansado buenas noches :-)
<uruksu> ok thanks
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-15
 * acacio pasen linda noche mañana mais
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-16
<mimecar> buenas noches...
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-17
 * acacio ola
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felicies y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<joaquin> Hola a todos
<joaquin> Tengo un problema con dkpg y util-linux
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-10
<robindelocksley> Buenas
<robindelocksley> Quería hacer una consulta a ver si alguien me puede ayudar: hace un rato un usuario del irc-hispano me ha atacado. Me ha salido un mensaje de que estaba infectado con el virus wirex botnet y después han empezado a salir cientos de mensajes hasta que he tenido que reiniciar el router. Debería preocuparme?
<User1000> hola
<User1000> alguien sabe como hacer para que ubuntu 18.04 muestre el dia y el mes allí donde pone la hora? tal y como podia hacer antes en 16.04
<User1000> en configuración -> detalles -> fecha y hora, no encuentro tal opción.
<GridCube> desde la configuración del panel no se puede?
<User1000> no sé, yo no encuentro nada
<GridCube> no se como se maneja mainbuntu
<GridCube> yo uso xubuntu :P
<User1000> y que tal xubunto? es para maquinas lentas no?
<User1000> xubuntu*
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> es para cualquier maquina
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> es el mejor escritorio
<User1000> ya encontré la manera
<User1000> hay que instalar ubuntu-tweaks
<User1000> para configurar alguna cosa como esta
<User1000> y por qué usas xubuntu y no el ubuntu principal?
<User1000> ah ya :S
<User1000> qué paso? por que me silenció? xd
<GridCube> porque escribiste muchas lineas una atras de la otra y el robot determino que eso era flooding User1000
<GridCube> uso xubuntu porque siempre me gustó mas xfce que gnome o unity
<User1000> ahora el 18.04 le han quitado unity
<GridCube> es verdad
<GridCube> pero sige teniendo gnome :P
<User1000> ahora que lo pienso tenia pensado probar kubuntu
<User1000> pero iba aplazando eso de instalar la nueva version
<User1000> y al final ayer lo hice sin pensar xd
<User1000> y me instale el main
<GridCube> :)
<User1000> es que yo en linux empecé con KDE 3 si no recuerdo mal, el 4 seguro que no era
<User1000> y como que me trae melancolia el KDE xd
<User1000> aunque no sé como va su progreso ni nada en estos años
<GridCube> según dicen es muy bueno
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-16
<becku> Buenas tardes
<becku> Alguien conoce algun canal español de programacion?
<debsan> becku, de alun lenguaje en particular ?
<becku> Me da igual. Con que haya movimiento, por si me surgen dudas
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-09
<Naranjo> Hola.
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-11
<GridCube> hi
<fenixir> hola dime
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-12
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-13
 * fenixir ola
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-15
<xubuntu99w> tengo un problema serio desde hace tiempo mi computadora no inicia como debe el sistema operativo inicia tan lento que no me deja hacer nada tarda casi como media hora para iniciar  y cuando logro iniciar sesion no me deja hacer nada se queda como si estuviera cargando muchas cosas cuando nisiquiera e tocado nada
<xubuntu99w> '=(
<Kumool> eso esta malo
<Kumool> uhm
<Kumool> no la apagues nunca?
<Kumool> sera un problema del BIOS?
<Kumool> xubuntu99w: quedate en el canal quizas alguien ayude
<Kumool> yo toy comiendo
 * fenixir pasen linda noche , hasta otro rato👀
